# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #17



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Truth be told, we all have a Rose and a Hyacinth, and a Daisy, in our families.


The one I laugh at most now is Penny on "As Time Goes By." I think everything about her is funny.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, Yarnie as we are to get 8-10" of snow tomorrow with 5" already on the ground!


And in Georgia, snow on Monday - and highs in 20's - low of 5. It goes down a degree every time I check it. Brrrrrrrr...
Around here, the mention of a storm sends us all to the stores, emptying the shelves of milk and bread. Why milk and bread I don't know. This really is very interesting and strange weather.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That's a good one Jokim. It is so sad and disheartening to see what only one who leads can do to harm a great Nation. The hope for me, is that it will take only one to reverse course as well.
> 
> I pray that voting Americans will vote for a genuine and truthful leader in the next election(s) and the voting will be honestly counted and no illegal votes counted as well.


Isn't that the truth. And that scandals aren't covered up and economic numbers aren't changed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bumper sticker.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=651100444945444&set=a.152219938166833.40496.133279166727577&type=1&theater


That's a great bumper sticker! So clever and so true.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I loved when one of his follwers announce that cow gas was the cause of air pollution. Too funny. Where do thes people come up with these things. Maybe we can bag the cows back ends and power milking machines. :roll: :roll: :lol:


DH grew up on a ranch and 2 of his brothers still ranch. More than 15 years ago, environmentalists were claiming the methane from cows should be taxed, they wanted an annual tax on each cow and every so often the issue comes up again. Did get support from "green" political candidates. Wonder if they ate beef, cheese, or yogurt; drank milk or wore leather?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> What was the cost, in carbon footprints, of their rescue? Three ice destroyers couldn't help them, then the Chinese helicopters came in to get them off the ice. I would think the carbon footprint of this rescue was through the roof.
> 
> Then again had they had paid attention to the reports of the thickness of the ice, the ice being thicker than usual, they might have postponed their trip. I'm sure they will come up with some reason why they were taken by surprise.


And they still have ships stuck in the ice and will eventually have to go back for them or risk having them become permanent records of their incompetence


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bumper sticker.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=651100444945444&set=a.152219938166833.40496.133279166727577&type=1&theater


Now * that's * a bumper sticker.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree - that is a major problem. How can we inspire that many people to take care of themselves?


One way is to first decrease and then stop the handouts. Nothing motivates more than nothing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We need a flag to commemorate this Bonnie Holiday. What could it look like?


option -


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree - that is a major problem. How can we inspire that many people to take care of themselves?


I think that is a challenge that is constantly growing; more and more people seem willing to let the government or someone else be responsible for them. A few days ago there was a news story about a couple that want to move to Scotland and are trying to raise money on the internet using "crowdfunding site" GoFundMe.com. I was amazed that websites have been set up that help people solicit funds for whatever and there are people foolish enough to donate. Their attitude was "it doesn't hurt to ask"

It boggles my mind that people can't see that giving government too much power is dangerous to our freedoms. The more control government has, the greater the possibility for tyranny. I doubt the people who supported the Bolshevik Revolution thought they would end up in gulags or unable to live, work or travel without government approval.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> And they still have ships stuck in the ice and will eventually have to go back for them or risk having them become permanent records of their incompetence


Well, that's embarrassing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> One way is to first decrease and then stop the handouts. Nothing motivates more than nothing.


Very well said!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> option -


I like it! Let's think of a good name for it. Two-Nation Celebration?

We could start a topic called "Thank you, Canada" and have people write whatever good things they have to say about Canada. Short or long. Just one sentence even. ? In celebration of our Canadian KP friends.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Look what we came back too with this snow storm!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bumper sticker.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=651100444945444&set=a.152219938166833.40496.133279166727577&type=1&theater


We saw the same type of sign on a truck in the Imperial Valley, near the Salton Sea, couple of years ago. Wish there were more of them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The one I laugh at most now is Penny on "As Time Goes By." I think everything about her is funny.


Is Penny the 'adopted' adult (2nd) daughter?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> That's a great bumper sticker! So clever and so true.


That bumper reminds me of a truck I passed in my travels last May and took the photo below. It still makes me laugh.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree - that is a major problem. How can we inspire that many people to take care of themselves?


You're right, I think I heard the number being at 51% that receive some sort of gov't help. Path of least resistance....
The safety net has become a hammock for many. Of course advertising all over the place, to apply for these handouts, doesn't help to reduce the numbers, does it?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Isn't that the truth. And that scandals aren't covered up and economic numbers aren't changed.


Thank goodness that we can still have alternative news sources such as Fox. If/when they shut those down, stock up on reams of paper and dust off your typewriters.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> DH grew up on a ranch and 2 of his brothers still ranch. More than 15 years ago, environmentalists were claiming the methane from cows should be taxed, they wanted an annual tax on each cow and every so often the issue comes up again. Did get support from "green" political candidates. Wonder if they ate beef, cheese, or yogurt; drank milk or wore leather?


The greens do all that and more, and in greater abundance. They are the true hypocrites.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> One way is to first decrease and then stop the handouts. Nothing motivates more than nothing.


Another way of putting it: Necessity if the mother of invention!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> The reason we like the British shows is because they are funny and they do not have to swear and are funny.
> 
> The reason I do not watch comedy shows here is because of the sexual talking and swearing. It is not funny .
> 
> ...


I also love British comedies and dramas. Midsomer Murders, Agatha Christie's Miss Marple and Poriot, New Tricks, etc., I watch all I can. They don't have useless car chases or big production shoot outs, just use their brain cells to solve the crime.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> That's my daily prayer!


Oh mine too!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No kidding  I really think many who voted for him, actually thought he meant those words in a good way and regret today their votes for him.


He did make it seem as though it would be a "good" thing. Obviously the many didn't listen to what he was actually saying.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Look what we came back too with this snow storm!


You mean more global warming? :lol: We have rain but the wind is blowing and bringing in low temps with freezing rain or snow. I am afraid to watch the weather. :|


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think that is a challenge that is constantly growing; more and more people seem willing to let the government or someone else be responsible for them. A few days ago there was a news story about a couple that want to move to Scotland and are trying to raise money on the internet using "crowdfunding site" GoFundMe.com. I was amazed that websites have been set up that help people solicit funds for whatever and there are people foolish enough to donate. Their attitude was "it doesn't hurt to ask"
> 
> It boggles my mind that people can't see that giving government too much power is dangerous to our freedoms. The more control government has, the greater the possibility for tyranny. I doubt the people who supported the Bolshevik Revolution thought they would end up in gulags or unable to live, work or travel without government approval.


And how about those communists escaping Hitler in the 30's, from Germany and other parts of Europe, who fled to Stalin's USSR for refuge? He sentenced them to certain death by exiling them to Siberia. Their fault? They were tainted by Western ideas; they weren't 'pure' communist revolutionaries in the style of Lenin-Stalin. Oh, Stalin had certain personages singled out for show, such as Robson, the black US singer, to show the world how 'egalitarian' soviet society was. The truth was more hideous, citizens of USSR never knew of: the massacres, forced starvations, exilings to Siberia that ended in death by over-work and malnourishment, of anyone who in the least degree, dared to go against the communist party. All that took place because the press was not free to publish the truth. It was an arm of the state and therefore published only stories that would further the aims of the state.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I also love British comedies and dramas. Midsomer Murders, Agatha Christie's Miss Marple and Poriot, New Tricks, etc., I watch all I can. They don't have useless car chases or big production shoot outs, just use their brain cells to solve the crime.


I love all of those too. I even like the Sherlock Holmes. Don't know if it still comes on but used to watch it. I just started Downton Abbey last season. The new season starts today.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> I also loved Are You Being Served & our local PBS station no longer has it. We still get Keeping Up Appearances - thank goodness they haven't eliminated all the good Brit shows.


I love those sitcoms. I can imagine the fun Patricia Rutledge had in playing that part. Have you seen the other series she did, Hetty Wainthropp? She plays a housewife, turned amateur PI. It ran for 4 seasons and I enjoyed it. I got it from my library.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Look what we came back too with this snow storm!


I know, Janie. Isn't it depressing? But, life goes on. The snow will melt and spring will follow. Keep the faith.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I also love British comedies and dramas. Midsomer Murders, Agatha Christie's Miss Marple and Poriot, New Tricks, etc., I watch all I can. They don't have useless car chases or big production shoot outs, just use their brain cells to solve the crime.


Can we call them 'brain candy'?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Look what we came back too with this snow storm!


Sorry you had to come back to so much snow Janeway, but glad you are well rested and got some sun. Your a lucky girl. Here is the back of my house and the woods from my back porch.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh mine too!


Welcome back, CB! :-D 
Have good news for you: made 2 '1898' hats since Christmas for my son. He does a lot of outdoor things. The 2nd one I made from wool, and I made him promise to give me the hat when it needs washing. Don't trust his laundering style (typical male's).


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Sorry you had to come back to so much snow Janeway, but glad you are well rested and got some sun. Your a lucky girl. Here is the back of my house and the woods from my back porch.


'Walking Through the Woods On a Snowy Evening' -R. Frost (?)
That was the first thought that came to my mind when I looked at your beautiful photos.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I think that is a challenge that is constantly growing; more and more people seem willing to let the government or someone else be responsible for them. A few days ago there was a news story about a couple that want to move to Scotland and are trying to raise money on the internet using "crowdfunding site" GoFundMe.com. I was amazed that websites have been set up that help people solicit funds for whatever and there are people foolish enough to donate. Their attitude was "it doesn't hurt to ask"
> 
> It boggles my mind that people can't see that giving government too much power is dangerous to our freedoms. The more control government has, the greater the possibility for tyranny. I doubt the people who supported the Bolshevik Revolution thought they would end up in gulags or unable to live, work or travel without government approval.


They never focus on the down side, that would get too many people thinking. Only the positive. The many don't want to be concerned with what the cost is, (their freedoms) they just want the free (or what they think is free) money.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love all of those too. I even like the Sherlock Holmes. Don't know if it still comes on but used to watch it. I just started Downton Abbey last season. The new season starts today.


They have a new Sherlock Holmes series on our local PBS, Sherlock Holmes For the 21st Century. It was 'modern' and slick. I'm reserving opinion until I see another episode.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Look what we came back too with this snow storm!


That's a tough homecoming Jane, but at least you had a little escape to warmth and sunshine. Hold on to those warm thoughts


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love all of those too. I even like the Sherlock Holmes. Don't know if it still comes on but used to watch it. I just started Downton Abbey last season. The new season starts today.


I'm going to look into Downtown Abbey. I need to start at the beginning of that series. I think I would like it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Can we call them 'brain candy'?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK put this sign up for me.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152147862636753&set=a.418205176752.195916.270861786752&type=1&theater


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Sorry you had to come back to so much snow Janeway, but glad you are well rested and got some sun. Your a lucky girl. Here is the back of my house and the woods from my back porch.


Beautiful home and view.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm going to look into Downtown Abbey. I need to start at the beginning of that series. I think I would like it.


You would love it. I can't knit while I am watching because I love the clothes and decor. Don't want to miss something.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> They never focus on the down side, that would get too many people thinking. Only the positive. The many don't want to be concerned with what the cost is, (their freedoms) they just want the free (or what they think is free) money.


As long as what they get is from someone else's money or efforts, they are satisfied. Like Thatcher said, eventually other's money will run out.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Sorry you had to come back to so much snow Janeway, but glad you are well rested and got some sun. Your a lucky girl. Here is the back of my house and the woods from my back porch.


Gali - those photos and your home are gorgeous! Stay warm and well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK put this sign up for me.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152147862636753&set=a.418205176752.195916.270861786752&type=1&theater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> And how about those communists escaping Hitler in the 30's, from Germany and other parts of Europe, who fled to Stalin's USSR for refuge? He sentenced them to certain death by exiling them to Siberia. Their fault? They were tainted by Western ideas; they weren't 'pure' communist revolutionaries in the style of Lenin-Stalin. Oh, Stalin had certain personages singled out for show, such as Robson, the black US singer, to show the world how 'egalitarian' soviet society was. The truth was more hideous, citizens of USSR never knew of: the massacres, forced starvations, exilings to Siberia that ended in death by over-work and malnourishment, of anyone who in the least degree, dared to go against the communist party. All that took place because the press was not free to publish the truth. It was an arm of the state and therefore published only stories that would further the aims of the state.


Part of the agreement between the western Allies and Soviets required the West to return all Soviet block prisoners to the USSR where most of them were shipped to Siberia or killed outright. I used to work with a Ukranian immigrant who spoke fluent German and was vouched for by the local Germans so he avoided being returned to USSR. He came to Canada a few years after the war but he never got over his bitterness that Stalin murdered as many or more Ukranians than Jews that were murdered by Hitler - the lessons of the Holocaust weren't learned.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Sorry you had to come back to so much snow Janeway, but glad you are well rested and got some sun. Your a lucky girl. Here is the back of my house and the woods from my back porch.


Your home and woods are beautiful despite the snow, love your photos


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Sorry you had to come back to so much snow Janeway, but glad you are well rested and got some sun. Your a lucky girl. Here is the back of my house and the woods from my back porch.


Soooooooo beautiful! Needs to be on the front of a magazine. WoW!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Welcome back, CB! :-D
> Have good news for you: made 2 '1898' hats since Christmas for my son. He does a lot of outdoor things. The 2nd one I made from wool, and I made him promise to give me the hat when it needs washing. Don't trust his laundering style (typical male's).


I missed this post. You go girl! Do you have pics? I had to lay my aside for Christmas . Did you use size 8 needles? I made it too small so will have to rip back to get it to fit. You are fast. I need one more boot topper and then I can get back to the hat. Hate to have a wip because I know I would probably not get back to it if I didn't do it soon.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 wrote:
The one I laugh at most now is Penny on "As Time Goes By." I think everything about her is funny.



Jokim said:


> Is Penny the 'adopted' adult (2nd) daughter?


Now I know who 'Penny' is on 'As Time Goes By'. She the hypochondriac, overly emotional aunt, Jean's SIL from her first marriage, married to a dentist. She is a hoot!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK put this sign up for me.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152147862636753&set=a.418205176752.195916.270861786752&type=1&theater


I like that sign CB, here it is.

Glad that you're back. Did your grands stay up to welcome the New Year with you? How is your new floor?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Already up - but it's a good message, so worth repeating!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank-You Ladies.... Life is good isn't it.

I tried a dish today, that is a keeper.

Arm roast.. mine was 2.5 lbs.
16 oz. jar of Pepperrocini.. juice and all 
Put in crock pot, pinch the stems off the pepperoncini's, I took the seeds out of the bigger peppers. cook until done and meat is falling apart. Make a hoagie sandwich with meat and peppers, plain or a little onion and white cheese. So good, so little prep time. Makes me smile just thinking about it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I like that sign CB, here it is.
> 
> Glad that you're back. Did your grands stay up to welcome the New Year with you? How is your new floor?


Yes but we didn't do anything but talk. The 6yo played with his leap frog while sitting in a box from his brother's sleeping bag. He tore the box and even taped it back up. Crazy I thing the box was his most favorite thing. 
My new floor is great! The boys and gd did a great job on it. I still have to put my trim down . Wasn't too happy about them using my 43 yo silverware to stir the grout mix tho. :shock: It may be a few days before I get everything back together. I am cleaning the cabinets too. Shame when you get something new then everything else looks shabby.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thank-You Ladies.... Life is good isn't it.
> 
> I tried a dish today, that is a keeper.
> 
> ...


Yumm I have made that before. I want it now!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I missed this post. You go girl! Do you have pics? I had to lay my aside for Christmas . Did you use size 8 needles? I made it too small so will have to rip back to get it to fit. You are fast. I need one more boot topper and then I can get back to the hat. Hate to have a wip because I know I would probably not get back to it if I didn't do it soon.


The first one I made was with Vanna's Choice acrylic in #7 needles, I knit looser than most, esp. now with tendonitis.
It came out a bit large, but not too large. 
The second one I made with Patons Classic Wool Worsted on #6, 16' circs. with #5 dpns for the last 6 rows (top). This one came out perfect size-wise.
I think, even though both are #4 weight yarns, the acrylic was thicker and made a bigger hat.
Now I have a request to make his dog a sweater. A 70 pound pit bull mix. I have few patterns I'm trying out and swatching, I don't have the recommended yarn so I'll improvise. 
Then I'll go back to making '1898' hats for few more men around here. It seems to be a design hit!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> The first one I made was with Vanna's Choice acrylic in #7 needles, I knit looser than most, esp. now with tendonitis.
> It came out a bit large, but not too large.
> The second one I made with Patons Classic Wool Worsted on #6, 16' circs. with #5 dpns for the last 6 rows (top). This one came out perfect size-wise.
> I think, even though both are #4 weight yarns, the acrylic was thicker and made a bigger hat.
> ...


I used size 6 needle. I mixed 1 ball of wool with 1 ball of acrylic . That way it will be warm and not felt when washed. I made the mistake to start on the second earflap too soon. Talking about dogs. I got to keep my son's blood hound and basset the last 2 days. I am so thankful they are back home. Kept them in the house. They are big cry babies! Good luck with the doggie sweater.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Part of the agreement between the western Allies and Soviets required the West to return all Soviet block prisoners to the USSR where most of them were shipped to Siberia or killed outright. I used to work with a Ukranian immigrant who spoke fluent German and was vouched for by the local Germans so he avoided being returned to USSR. He came to Canada a few years after the war but he never got over his bitterness that Stalin murdered as many or more Ukranians than Jews that were murdered by Hitler - the lessons of the Holocaust weren't learned.


Yes, we never heard about the killings the Stalin and the communists committed, until after the fall of the 'evil empire'. Ukraine suffered terribly, before the war, in the 30's, when Stalin literally STARVED to death 3 million of them into submission. They resisted collectivization of their farms, he wanted their land, so, he cordoned off the areas in question with his army. Nothing got in, nothing came out of these areas, until they died or capitulated and were shot. These were some of the horror stories that trickled out of the Soviet U. into 1930's Europe.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So know I am going to rant. It does no good to post on Left sites as they do not want to see anything they do not believe in.

I am confessing that I watch MSNBC. I want to hear what they think. Well this is what I think of what is going on there.

I do not like Rachal Madden, but I do feel that she at least tells her side in as honest forth right as she can. Yes she can be nasty. 
I watch the lady who some say is using comedy to get her point across. I could not believe what I heard, but I do know what I felt. To make fun of a picture of the Ronmey Christmas photo with all his grandchildren in the picture. If she had bother to notice in the picture Ronmey held the two littlest ones and the older grandchildren held the older ones. She made fun of this, I will not mention her name as she does not deserve any more attention than what she did and thought it was funny along with the rest of them. Some mention that it was a comedy well if that is her humor using children and a man who is no longer in office and was allowed to do it that is setting the bar low. 
As some would like to say she apologizie on the left. No she had to as MSNBC was hearing and seeing the fall out of her actions. Guess why she had to.Like the swearing bad mouth person who made fun of Sarah Palin, or The so called actor who only has ranting of others as his act. Not a good fit for a station that is on the bottom of the TV rates and losing viewers.

I am still waiting for them to remove the foul mouth Chris Mattew's. When a person has to resort to using swear words to get his point across if I remember right but do not know who said it. When one has to resort to swearing it shows what their education is. Also the man loves to lie. I am not saying that Foxs has not done it. That is why I try the best I can to look at both sides. But C span is the best place to see what is really going on in goverment.

AS some on the left seen to wonder about Ronmey's grandchild's name and make a bigger deal of it then one needs to. They must know that Ronmey's daugther and son pick this name and I for one think it was done with love and to allow this child when older to see himself as special.

Now that is how I feel about that issue.

Now to the next issue that is on my mind. It seems that the left feel the name change game is fun and that others may want or care to know who they are. I did at first, but now see it as childish. Such a show of muturity and we are suppose to believe these are educated women. As have said before you will see their personality come through after a bit. They can not change who they are even if they change their names.

Also am tired of throwing out verses from the bible when they do not believe in the bible so that says to me they have not readed the whole chapter, nor do they understand what it meaning of the verse they put up there. But since they love to do it. Here is a verse that I will leave them with. He(meaning God) will make fools of the wise. That is to say when one thinks they are so wise, they become fools.
Also when one demeans the Bible and say it is written by man they do or have not read the verse about it was inspired by God and through his Holy Spirit these men wrote what God deemed. Know a word to those who may want to say something about the Holy spirit. In the bible one is told all your sins are forgiven except one to not exknowledge the Holy Spirit that will not be forgiven. 
The bible has been with us for over 2,000 + years if it was a fairy tale or untrue why is it still on this earth and why do so many read it? 

There I am done and really don't care what is said or not said about what I have said, it is my truth as I see it in my life.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thank-You Ladies.... Life is good isn't it.
> 
> I tried a dish today, that is a keeper.
> 
> ...


Never heard of an 'arm roast'. What is it? Is it like pulled pork?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Having a thought here about the greenies who were ice bound. 

How did they get their by a boat powered by diseal fuel, and how did they get out of there by a fueled helicopter.Did they use computers with batterys that pollite. How about what they wore? Seem no end to how what and why they go about worrying about earth but don't mind pollution as long as it is they that can do it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So know I am going to rant. It does no good to post on Left sites as they do not want to see anything they do not believe in.
> 
> I am confessing that I watch MSNBC. I want to hear what they think. Well this is what I think of what is going on there.
> 
> ...


Amen Yarnie. You are always right. Right again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> One way is to first decrease and then stop the handouts. Nothing motivates more than nothing.


Our former Governor Thompson pass a law here in Wisc. that anyone on welfare had to work in order to receive welfare funds. Guess what they either found work or the state found work for them. The money they made was subtracted from their welfare payments. Some actual got off welfare and went to work. After he left office so did that. 
Amazing though it work, and they work too. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> So know I am going to rant. It does no good to post on Left sites as they do not want to see anything they do not believe in.
> 
> I am confessing that I watch MSNBC. I want to hear what they think. Well this is what I think of what is going on there.
> 
> ...


Right on Yarnie! :thumbup: You speak the truth and are wise.

I'm delighted to know you as a very dear friend.

Forget the haters as they know not what they do. They like living in their darkness so no light exposes their lies, faults and loathing of others. Their choice and they have the right to it.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Never heard of an 'arm roast'. What is it? Is it like pulled pork?


I should have said any beef roast, my friend that told me to make this used a chuck roast. I buy 1/2 beef and the cuts are different than the meat counter in stores. Arm roast is a leg portion cut diagonally from the front leg. visually ...think round steak only thicker, smaller and the round bone is larger, but any chunk of beef will do.
I get my internet connection by way of satellite/hughesnet, and the dish is so covered with snow that my connection is as slow as dial-up. One of the disadvantages of rural living. This will be the third time to clean it off. Much like Green Acres when they climbed the telephone pole to make a call.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> As long as what they get is from someone else's money or efforts, they are satisfied. Like Thatcher said, eventually other's money will run out.


Even the Chinese billionaires are moving their money and even themselves out of China. They want to keep what they earned too. If they do that, there will be no money for the US to borrow. The gov't will just have to raise taxes on the rich until the they no longer have money.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes but we didn't do anything but talk. The 6yo played with his leap frog while sitting in a box from his brother's sleeping bag. He tore the box and even taped it back up. Crazy I thing the box was his most favorite thing.
> My new floor is great! The boys and gd did a great job on it. I still have to put my trim down . Wasn't too happy about them using my 43 yo silverware to stir the grout mix tho. :shock: It may be a few days before I get everything back together. I am cleaning the cabinets too. Shame when you get something new then everything else looks shabby.


 :-( were you able to get the grout off? Maybe over the next couple of years the cabinets can be lightly sanded and refinished?

We need a new kitchen floor too but we keep putting it off. Still have a couple more windows and sliding doors to replace. We've noticed a big difference with it being warmer and less condensation where they've already been replaced.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Yes, we never heard about the killings the Stalin and the communists committed, until after the fall of the 'evil empire'. Ukraine suffered terribly, before the war, in the 30's, when Stalin literally STARVED to death 3 million of them into submission. They resisted collectivization of their farms, he wanted their land, so, he cordoned off the areas in question with his army. Nothing got in, nothing came out of these areas, until they died or capitulated and were shot. These were some of the horror stories that trickled out of the Soviet U. into 1930's Europe.


Forced collectivization has never worked; regions that used to provide enough food to export to other regions ended up without enough food to feed themselves. And so many examples that could be provided of the failures of central planning - which is another reason why big govt isn't effective or efficient


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Forced collectivization has never worked; regions that used to provide enough food to export to other regions ended up without enough food to feed themselves. And so many examples that could be provided of the failures of central planning - which is another reason why big govt isn't effective or efficient


It becomes corrupt as well. The Obama regime is a good example of that corruption.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> So know I am going to rant. It does no good to post on Left sites as they do not want to see anything they do not believe in.
> 
> I am confessing that I watch MSNBC. I want to hear what they think. Well this is what I think of what is going on there.
> 
> ...


You're right Yarnie - they call others racists and hypocrites while showing the worst examples of it themselves. They have no idea of the circumstances around the adoption or the name but are quick to make it negative just because Romeney is involved.

I've read of quite a few multi-racial adoptions or adoptions of special needs children and I think in most cases they are motivated by love. I might question the motivation of some of the celebrity adoptions like Madonna's decision to adopt an African baby - but I believe she cares for the child.

It's really a stretch to find fault with the name Kieran - I don't think most people know what most traditional names mean until the media or some special interest group makes an issue out of it. What about the people who name their children "North West", or "Apple" --- or who want an usual spelling for a name which forces the child to constantly spell out their name --- or worst of all name the child something crude like "Pee" or "Poop"


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :-( were you able to get the grout off? Maybe over the next couple of years the cabinets can be lightly sanded and refinished?
> 
> We need a new kitchen floor too but we keep putting it off. Still have a couple more windows and sliding doors to replace. We've noticed a big difference with it being warmer and less condensation where they've already been replaced.


I got most of the grout out of the knives. My cabinets will love the orange oil I will put on them. It is the counter tops that need the most attention. Will do that later then, my downstairs bathroom. I was happy with the cost of the tile but it since the labor was free. With a 36 yo house something could always be done. I know if we had new windows our house would be warmer, cooler.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're right Yarnie - they call others racists and hypocrites while showing the worst examples of it themselves. They have no idea of the circumstances around the adoption or the name but are quick to make it negative just because Romeney is involved.
> 
> I've read of quite a few multi-racial adoptions or adoptions of special needs children and I think in most cases they are motivated by love. I might question the motivation of some of the celebrity adoptions like Madonna's decision to adopt an African baby - but I believe she cares for the child.
> 
> It's really a stretch to find fault with the name Kieran - I don't think most people know what most traditional names mean until the media or some special interest group makes an issue out of it. What about the people who name their children "North West", or "Apple" --- or who want an usual spelling for a name which forces the child to constantly spell out their name --- or worst of all name the child something crude like "Pee" or "Poop"


There was a couple a few years ago that named their son Hitler. What a terrible thing to do to your child!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/justinabarca/which-downton-abbey-character-are-you I am Anna.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Soooooooo beautiful! Needs to be on the front of a magazine. WoW!


I simply adore the floor-to-ceiling windows and the architecture.

Gali do you have window treatments on all the tall panels or just leave them without? They are fantastic as well as the rotunda.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Beautiful home. I bet you have room for your stash. I have some of mine in garbage cans in the garage.


 :XD: At least you have a stash and are grateful to protect that which you have.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Beautiful home. I bet you have room for your stash. I have some of mine in garbage cans in the garage.


Thanks joey, I stash yarn too. Not extreme but enough that sometimes think I could become a hoarder. When I go to LYS I get excited and my eyes dart from one yarn to another. It takes me awhile to absorb it all and regain my self control, well some self control. You must have a truck load of yarn, that's great.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I simply adore the floor-to-ceiling windows and the architecture.
> 
> Gali do you have window treatments on all the tall panels or just leave them without? They are fantastic as well as the rotunda.


Thank you kpg
I only have window treatment in the formal dining room and upper floor master bath I have wood blinds. The rest is open. I know it must seem strange to live so open, but I never really thought about it until I typed it out.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Sorry you had to come back to so much snow Janeway, but glad you are well rested and got some sun. Your a lucky girl. Here is the back of my house and the woods from my back porch.


Wow, what a beautiful home! You have lots of snow too.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Wow, what a beautiful home! You have lots of snow too.


thanks jane, Yes we got a foot this afternoon, last night about 4 inches, it has stopped, but we will get lake effect snow tonight and tomarrow. Stay warm and take care.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> So know I am going to rant. It does no good to post on Left sites as they do not want to see anything they do not believe in.
> 
> I am confessing that I watch MSNBC. I want to hear what they think. Well this is what I think of what is going on there.
> 
> ...


Well said Miss Yarnie, your a classy lady. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thank you kpg
> I only have window treatment in the formal dining room and upper floor master bath I have wood blinds. The rest is open. I know it must seem strange to live so open, but I never really thought about it until I typed it out.


Where can I view the photo? Cannot find it.

Thanks.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Where can I view the photo? Cannot find it.
> 
> Thanks.


Pg 200 going to make some popcorn and take it to bed. 
goodnight dear friends. Gali


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> My kids say I have enough to start a store, maybe a small one. A year ago one of my students and her husband, who are missionaries in Mali, took a huge shipping crate back with treadle sewing machines, rototillers, etc. I filled the back of my van 5 times with fabric and yarn that went along. It also made me clean my family room. Now I wonder where I had stashed it. I also found treasures I had forgotten.


You are an impressive woman, so giving. I can only imagine how many people you made happy. what a gift to the world you are.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Pg 200 going to make some popcorn and take it to bed.
> goodnight dear friends. Gali


Thank you Gali!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gorgeous home!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> option -


I think that would be perfect.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think that is a challenge that is constantly growing; more and more people seem willing to let the government or someone else be responsible for them. A few days ago there was a news story about a couple that want to move to Scotland and are trying to raise money on the internet using "crowdfunding site" GoFundMe.com. I was amazed that websites have been set up that help people solicit funds for whatever and there are people foolish enough to donate. Their attitude was "it doesn't hurt to ask"
> 
> It boggles my mind that people can't see that giving government too much power is dangerous to our freedoms. The more control government has, the greater the possibility for tyranny. I doubt the people who supported the Bolshevik Revolution thought they would end up in gulags or unable to live, work or travel without government approval.


I agree. I'm surprised that people who can work would actually go on the internet and beg. It is begging, isn't it? What are they thinking?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Look what we came back too with this snow storm!


Oh, no! We may even get snow tonight here in GA. I hope so, since it's rare and doesn't last. I think schools are closed until Tuesday, so it wouldn't be a problem there. And very windy - 20-30 mph.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Is Penny the 'adopted' adult (2nd) daughter?


No. That's Sandy. Penny is Jean's sister-in-law. I don't know if she's Jean's late husband's sister or if her husband is Jean's late husband's brother. She's outrageous and funny - to me. We watched it tonight, and she was on. (It was last night's show, recorded.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Sorry you had to come back to so much snow Janeway, but glad you are well rested and got some sun. Your a lucky girl. Here is the back of my house and the woods from my back porch.


Simply gorgeous.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I also love British comedies and dramas. Midsomer Murders, Agatha Christie's Miss Marple and Poriot, New Tricks, etc., I watch all I can. They don't have useless car chases or big production shoot outs, just use their brain cells to solve the crime.


Yes! And the dialogue - spoken very distinctly. You can understand every word they say. I love the lack of raucous horrible music so loud that you can't even hear what they're saying. It's actually relaxing to watch and listen to the old plays and movies.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm going to look into Downtown Abbey. I need to start at the beginning of that series. I think I would like it.


It's a very interesting show. I watched two old ones at my daughter's house. Each one involved a tragedy. I was so sad I decided not to get hooked on it. I may change my mind, though. The acting is so good, and the stories are intriguing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So know I am going to rant. It does no good to post on Left sites as they do not want to see anything they do not believe in.
> 
> I am confessing that I watch MSNBC. I want to hear what they think. Well this is what I think of what is going on there.
> 
> ...


You won't get any condemnation on here, Yarnie! This is the place where you can speak freely among friends.

But really - MSNBC?!!! That was quite a confession. If you'd said you watched the Playboy channel, all right. But MSNBC?

(You KNOW I'm joshing you.) (Where's that heart icon again?)
Hugs will have to do.
Bonnie

P.S. Please let me know you know I'm kidding. (After all, this is just a post - no nice voice or laughing or smiling to make my intention clear.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got most of the grout out of the knives. My cabinets will love the orange oil I will put on them. It is the counter tops that need the most attention. Will do that later then, my downstairs bathroom. I was happy with the cost of the tile but it since the labor was free. With a 36 yo house something could always be done. I know if we had new windows our house would be warmer, cooler.


Our house is about that age, too. Need another kitchen floor - and paint outside. We have some windows that see a lot of sunshine. The paint suffers. I'm sure there's more, but I'm so used to it that I don't see it any more. That's a blessing!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thank you kpg
> I only have window treatment in the formal dining room and upper floor master bath I have wood blinds. The rest is open. I know it must seem strange to live so open, but I never really thought about it until I typed it out.


I think open is the trend now. Both my daughters have many bare windows - same rooms as yours have curtains and/or blinds. They like to be outside, and the bare windows make them feel closer to the outdoors. the light is so nice, too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I should have said any beef roast, my friend that told me to make this used a chuck roast. I buy 1/2 beef and the cuts are different than the meat counter in stores. Arm roast is a leg portion cut diagonally from the front leg. visually ...think round steak only thicker, smaller and the round bone is larger, but any chunk of beef will do.
> I get my internet connection by way of satellite/hughesnet, and the dish is so covered with snow that my connection is as slow as dial-up. One of the disadvantages of rural living. This will be the third time to clean it off. Much like Green Acres when they climbed the telephone pole to make a call.


Thank you Galinipper. I will use beef roast, local super market is having it on sale. So you live the life Green Acres, how charming. We always liked that show, Oliver and Lisa were so funny as was their supporting cast, incl. Arnold the pig.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Forced collectivization has never worked; regions that used to provide enough food to export to other regions ended up without enough food to feed themselves. And so many examples that could be provided of the failures of central planning - which is another reason why big govt isn't effective or efficient


Exactly right, Kitty! 
In the case of Ukraine, the "breadbasket of Europe" in pre-Bolshevik Russia, became the starving place of the Soviet Union under Stalin. Central planning is too rigid, corrupt and inefficient to work smoothly. :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're right Yarnie - they call others racists and hypocrites while showing the worst examples of it themselves. They have no idea of the circumstances around the adoption or the name but are quick to make it negative just because Romeney is involved.
> 
> I've read of quite a few multi-racial adoptions or adoptions of special needs children and I think in most cases they are motivated by love. I might question the motivation of some of the celebrity adoptions like Madonna's decision to adopt an African baby - but I believe she cares for the child.
> 
> It's really a stretch to find fault with the name Kieran - I don't think most people know what most traditional names mean until the media or some special interest group makes an issue out of it. What about the people who name their children "North West", or "Apple" --- or who want an usual spelling for a name which forces the child to constantly spell out their name --- or worst of all name the child something crude like "Pee" or "Poop"


The left is the epitome of hypocrisy! They see the 'speck' in your eye, but miss seeing the 'log' in their own eye.
I find 'Kieran' to be a very nice name. I believe it's Irish, or perhaps Welsh. I'm not sure of its derivation, but I would not hesitate to name my child that.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/justinabarca/which-downton-abbey-character-are-you I am Anna.


I'm Anna, also.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thanks joey, I stash yarn too. Not extreme but enough that sometimes think I could become a hoarder. When I go to LYS I get excited and my eyes dart from one yarn to another. It takes me awhile to absorb it all and regain my self control, well some self control. You must have a truck load of yarn, that's great.


You would love to visit WEBS in western Mass., except that you wouldn't want to leave. Bring a sleeping bag when you go and camp overnight! :thumbup:  :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Where can I view the photo? Cannot find it.
> 
> Thanks.


P. 200 shows Gali's extraordinary home. Beautifully clean lines make this one of the most inviting homes I've ever seen. You do have a nice place, Galinipper! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Our former Governor Thompson pass a law here in Wisc. that anyone on welfare had to work in order to receive welfare funds. Guess what they either found work or the state found work for them. The money they made was subtracted from their welfare payments. Some actual got off welfare and went to work. After he left office so did that.
> Amazing though it work, and they work too. :thumbup:


In the 1980's Alberta looked into a work for welfare program and you would have thought they were suggesting a return to the workhouse based on the left's response. Some welfare recipients were in favour of the program because it would give them a work history and references that could help get future jobs. IMO it also builds esteem by contributing to the community in whatever way they can.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> In the 1980's Alberta looked into a work for welfare program and you would have thought they were suggesting a return to the workhouse based on the left's response. Some welfare recipients were in favour of the program because it would give them a work history and references that could help get future jobs. IMO it also builds esteem by contributing to the community in whatever way they can.


You're absolutely right about building dignity through work. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got most of the grout out of the knives. My cabinets will love the orange oil I will put on them. It is the counter tops that need the most attention. Will do that later then, my downstairs bathroom. I was happy with the cost of the tile but it since the labor was free. With a 36 yo house something could always be done. I know if we had new windows our house would be warmer, cooler.


Our's is about that old too - it did get a new roof and some kitchen upgrades before we moved here in 2000 and we've gradually been working thru more renos a bit at a time since then. By the time we're done, we'll probably be ready to move into town! :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Thank you kpg
> I only have window treatment in the formal dining room and upper floor master bath I have wood blinds. The rest is open. I know it must seem strange to live so open, but I never really thought about it until I typed it out.


When we lived in Alberta we had a 2 story house in a remote area with no nearby neighbours. It was a beautiful 360 degree view of the Rockies, foothils and valleys so we had big windows with valences, but not window coverings. The bathrooms had glass blocks to give a sense of privacy while still providing a lot of light.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm Anna, also.


I'm Tom Branson


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I just spent two hours watching Downton Abbey I have seen every season. Good start this time wasn't it CB? If you like that show you should also watch if it is ever on again Lark Raise to Candleford. Bates from Downton is in that one too.
Love the snow pictures looks so beautiful, but as it is so cold here would love some sand sun and sea warm that is.

bon knew you were pullling my leg,you should have not had to worry. We both have such an off sense of humor. 
with wind chill tomorrow will be any where from 20 to 50 below zero. Hope you are staying warm Joey, and Thumper. There will be a heat wave by end of week up to 30. It will feel like summer to me. How did I manage as a kid to play out side even in the coldest of days and not feel cold. Heck I feel cold and am in the house. Hubby so good to me put temp on furnace up to 70 wow. Still cold. No schools ect. in area as to cold. They said on tv frost bite after being out just 5 min on uncovered skin. 
So much for globe warming.
All most finish with 1898 hat for DIL's dad. Jokim was it you who had made some for son? I had to use and eight needle as first one was to small must be a tight knitter. I am so glad CB found pattern and put it on here. 

Joey you have a heart of gold to share all with others.

Have you all beat house is 40+ years old and the floors crick too. 
I wonder when admin will shut this site and start new one. Usual does after 100 or so. 
All for tonight off to crawl under covers and sleep.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I'm Tom Branson


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks Yarnie I always appreciate your candid viewpoints. Straight from your heart.



theyarnlady said:


> So know I am going to rant. It does no good to post on Left sites as they do not want to see anything they do not believe in.
> 
> I am confessing that I watch MSNBC. I want to hear what they think. Well this is what I think of what is going on there.
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Solar and wind power. Dontchano?

And now it's the good ole USA to the rescue. Icebreaker coming from Australia. Expected to get there by end of week.



theyarnlady said:


> Having a thought here about the greenies who were ice bound.
> 
> How did they get their by a boat powered by diseal fuel, and how did they get out of there by a fueled helicopter.Did they use computers with batterys that pollite. How about what they wore? Seem no end to how what and why they go about worrying about earth but don't mind pollution as long as it is they that can do it.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

They know not what they know not. And are not interested in discovery.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Right on Yarnie! :thumbup: You speak the truth and are wise.
> 
> I'm delighted to know you as a very dear friend.
> 
> Forget the haters as they know not what they do. They like living in their darkness so no light exposes their lies, faults and loathing of others. Their choice and they have the right to it.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I will try this and use my favorite chuck as it has the most beefy flavour. Also I will use a pressure cooker and cook for 30-35 minutes depending on size. Sounds really good.



galinipper said:


> I should have said any beef roast, my friend that told me to make this used a chuck roast. I buy 1/2 beef and the cuts are different than the meat counter in stores. Arm roast is a leg portion cut diagonally from the front leg. visually ...think round steak only thicker, smaller and the round bone is larger, but any chunk of beef will do.
> I get my internet connection by way of satellite/hughesnet, and the dish is so covered with snow that my connection is as slow as dial-up. One of the disadvantages of rural living. This will be the third time to clean it off. Much like Green Acres when they climbed the telephone pole to make a call.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

The Chinese will have no problem with $$$. Most businesses are state owned. The government officials and their families (ex: Wen Jiaobao, etc) are buying up real estate, etc in US. His daughter is at Harvard under an alias. NYT had an article which really upset the powers that be in China.

The rich are the government.



soloweygirl said:


> Even the Chinese billionaires are moving their money and even themselves out of China. They want to keep what they earned too. If they do that, there will be no money for the US to borrow. The gov't will just have to raise taxes on the rich until the they no longer have money.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Penny is the sister of Jean's late husband. She always like to infer that things are not so good with Jean and her family or "poor Jean you don't look well". And having a macabre interest in the daughter's love life.

Loved the one where she was asking her husband, Steven to be his assistant and he told her she was too nosey.

And Alister when he tries to hug Jean's husband. No Prob.

And what ever happened to Mr Bean??



bonbf3 said:


> No. That's Sandy. Penny is Jean's sister-in-law. I don't know if she's Jean's late husband's sister or if her husband is Jean's late husband's brother. She's outrageous and funny - to me. We watched it tonight, and she was on. (It was last night's show, recorded.)


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I thought it was my old age that I couldn't separate the dialogue from the music. Loud music always in the foreground. We usually make a stop at the restrooms and get some t-paper to make ear plugs before we go in to see the film.

And it seems things happen so fast I can hardly process them.



bonbf3 said:


> Yes! And the dialogue - spoken very distinctly. You can understand every word they say. I love the lack of raucous horrible music so loud that you can't even hear what they're saying. It's actually relaxing to watch and listen to the old plays and movies.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Our house is about that age, too. Need another kitchen floor - and paint outside. We have some windows that see a lot of sunshine. The paint suffers. I'm sure there's more, but I'm so used to it that I don't see it any more. That's a blessing!


Ladies, your houses are young as this house was built in 1960 so it is getting old. It has a lot of needs but don't think we will do the repairs.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm still sore from the trip, but had the time of my life to see the gulf coast. I didn't get in the ocean as there were signs to watch out for the sting rays to shuffle your feet when in the water.

DH put a 4" foam in the back seat where I laid during the trip which was soft. I did get tired tho.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> P. 200 shows Gali's extraordinary home. Beautifully clean lines make this one of the most inviting homes I've ever seen. You do have a nice place, Galinipper! :thumbup: :lol:


Yes, it is so beautiful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Penny is the sister of Jean's late husband. She always like to infer that things are not so good with Jean and her family or "poor Jean you don't look well". And having a macabre interest in the daughter's love life.
> 
> Loved the one where she was asking her husband, Steven to be his assistant and he told her she was too nosey.
> 
> ...


Oh, yes, I love Alister. He's always so upbeat.

Mr. Bean? I heard just this morning that the actor who played Mr. Bean in movies has his birthday today. He was born in 1955. Or was there another Mr. Bean on As Time Goes By?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> You won't get any condemnation on here, Yarnie! This is the place where you can speak freely among friends.
> 
> But really - MSNBC?!!! That was quite a confession. If you'd said you watched the Playboy channel, all right. But MSNBC?
> 
> ...


I shake my head at her watching MessNBC as well. I've _tried_ watching and often see clips, but I cannot get through fifteen minutes of consistent watching without wanting to barf.

It is nothing but crap, gossip and liberal and racist stupid opinions by wackos. They MAKE UP news to talk about but mostly cover their progressive ideas. Facts, logic or intelligent thought don't exist in the broadcasts.

No wonder the viewers are so low and dropping and that they fire their talking heads of staff nearly every month.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Thank you kpg
> I only have window treatment in the formal dining room and upper floor master bath I have wood blinds. The rest is open. I know it must seem strange to live so open, but I never really thought about it until I typed it out.


My kind of decorating! After nearly 14 years in our present home, I put blinds only in our bedroom and master bath. A valence over the kitchen sink (one I made and used in a prior house) and drapes on the bedroom window. We have verticals over the set of sliding doors in our audio room to help the surround system and for darkening. We prefer the light and not blocking the view either.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> The left is the epitome of hypocrisy! They see the 'speck' in your eye, but miss seeing the 'log' in their own eye.
> I find 'Kieran' to be a very nice name. I believe it's Irish, or perhaps Welsh. I'm not sure of its derivation, but I would not hesitate to name my child that.


I cannot believe how some on the KP's threads spoke about Kieran.

Then again, I should have expected their disgusting comments and beliefs.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> You would love to visit WEBS in western Mass., except that you wouldn't want to leave. Bring a sleeping bag when you go and camp overnight! :thumbup:  :lol:


What is WEBS (a yarn manufacturer)?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What is WEBS (a yarn manufacturer)?


It is a great place. Just look it up on the internet. You can buy anything there.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> It is a great place. Just look it up on the internet. You can buy anything there.


I just did as well. Great site for us who love fiber art. I've not heard of them before. Great referral - thanks to whoever mentioned it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I just did as well. Great site for us who love fiber art. I've not heard of them before. Great referral - thanks to whoever mentioned it.


Also look up Elann and Little Knits. Great buys.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Also look up Elann and Little Knits. Great buys.


I haven't heard of either of these either. Will check now. Thanks!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to do Elanns get their news letter lots of good yarns and sale prices really nice.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> They know not what they know not. And are not interested in discovery.


Check this out. Charlie Brown gets it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> My kind of decorating! After nearly 14 years in our present home, I put blinds only in our bedroom and master bath. A valence over the kitchen sink (one I made and used in a prior house) and drapes on the bedroom window. We have verticals over the set of sliding doors in our audio room to help the surround system and for darkening. We prefer the light and not blocking the view either.


I crochet a half curtain for kitchen window very lite and open . It is on the bottom of window. Love it,lite comes through, but private. Then took it down, love the open look. But as we arae on a cornerand traffic is heavy now have forgot what they are called but they are cloth and can raise or drop down. Also half curtians there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Check this out. Charlie Brown gets it.


Good old Charlie Brown says it all. :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

More Charlie Brown. Sorry, thought all pics were there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Penny is the sister of Jean's late husband. She always like to infer that things are not so good with Jean and her family or "poor Jean you don't look well". And having a macabre interest in the daughter's love life.
> 
> Loved the one where she was asking her husband, Steven to be his assistant and he told her she was too nosey.
> 
> ...


Don't know what you are talking about miss that.

Mr. Bean if that is the one died. But I love him. What about Monty Pyton?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> The Chinese will have no problem with $$$. Most businesses are state owned. The government officials and their families (ex: Wen Jiaobao, etc) are buying up real estate, etc in US. His daughter is at Harvard under an alias. NYT had an article which really upset the powers that be in China.
> 
> The rich are the government.


No they don't have any problems, they will own this nation. Love the commercial about the owning of the US by Chinese. 
The left seem to not realize that China is loaning us money to pay our debt. By the time they realize or even think of it will be to late. But then they have always been to late when it comes to matters of debt and this country. Last I read each person in this country from babies to adults would have to put 50,000 dollars towards our debt just to pay it off and that was last year. They don't even believe this country is broke and printing dollars that are not or do not have any worth. Last I seem less then 10 cent on dollar.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KGP What do you mean I am watching empty head off the record and not the brightest star in the sky MSMBC. Gee how will I ever learn how many of them eat fruit loops and talk like cocoa Puffs. 

Please don't tell me I can not watch and learn something. I am begging you on bended knees.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

No Jayne my house was built in the 40's. I win.

Glad you made it home safe and sound. But good to know you did have a lovely time. Just what you needed.

Home just in time to see the misable weather. Can't believe how the south is getting so cold and snow down there too. 
Wonder how LTL is doing with the weather.

Has anyone heard from WEE B has been off for a bit.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Chicken Marsala in crock pot today. May have to have some of Marsala wine just to get a bit of body warmth. But with my drinking ability one glass and I am a sleep for the next 4 hours.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I haven't heard of either of these either. Will check now. Thanks!


Let me know what you think. Webs has the best selection, but the two other sites have the best prices. View "Sneek Peeks" on Elann. Once a month it changes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Solar and wind power. Dontchano?
> 
> And now it's the good ole USA to the rescue. Icebreaker coming from Australia. Expected to get there by end of week.


There is so much irony in this story - now a 3rd ship going into the region. And will they have to copter crews back onto the Russian and Chinese ships once they're free of the ice?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> The Chinese will have no problem with $$$. Most businesses are state owned. The government officials and their families (ex: Wen Jiaobao, etc) are buying up real estate, etc in US. His daughter is at Harvard under an alias. NYT had an article which really upset the powers that be in China.
> 
> The rich are the government.


China has also bought 2 of our major oil companies and also own a lot of real estate


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I'm still sore from the trip, but had the time of my life to see the gulf coast. I didn't get in the ocean as there were signs to watch out for the sting rays to shuffle your feet when in the water.
> 
> DH put a 4" foam in the back seat where I laid during the trip which was soft. I did get tired tho.


DH gave you a lovely gift; glad you're home safe. Did Molly give you a warm welcome or is she giving you the silent treatment?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Check this out. Charlie Brown gets it.


love them KC; thanks for posting


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I shake my head at her watching MessNBC as well. I've _tried_ watching and often see clips, but I cannot get through fifteen minutes of consistent watching without wanting to barf.
> 
> It is nothing but crap, gossip and liberal and racist stupid opinions by wackos. They MAKE UP news to talk about but mostly cover their progressive ideas. Facts, logic or intelligent thought don't exist in the broadcasts.
> 
> No wonder the viewers are so low and dropping and that they fire their talking heads of staff nearly every month.


No,no, no can't watch.
:|


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I just spent two hours watching Downton Abbey I have seen every season. Good start this time wasn't it CB? If you like that show you should also watch if it is ever on again Lark Raise to Candleford. Bates from Downton is in that one too.
> Love the snow pictures looks so beautiful, but as it is so cold here would love some sand sun and sea warm that is.
> 
> bon knew you were pullling my leg,you should have not had to worry. We both have such an off sense of humor.
> ...


Yes, I knitted two 1898 hats, both for my son. His birthday is next week, his birthday gifts! :lol: I am grateful to 
CB for finding this pattern as my husband, my BIL and SIL all want one now. It really is a warm hat and so adaptable. I'm even mulling over the idea of attaching some neck covering to it. We'll see. I'm sorry I don't have the ability to post pics of them on this blog. When I figure it, I'll do it.
Also, thank you Yarnie for watching(suffering through?) MSNBC and informing us about their outrageousness. I give you credit for having the stomach for it. I cannot. Thank you for your sacrifice. You are our 'soldier in the trenches'. Perhaps there are more.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We have Herrschners in Stevens Point. They have a huge warehouse sale in June. I do not go there because to many people. They have smaller sales through out the year, that I will go to.


Maybe someday, on one of our trips west, we'll veer to the nw and visit Wisc. I have been to Tomah and found the food in Wisc. very good. But is it any wonder? You are the dairy state! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No Jayne my house was built in the 40's. I win.
> 
> Glad you made it home safe and sound. But good to know you did have a lovely time. Just what you needed.
> 
> ...


My daughter's house is 100+ years old. Money pit. Advantages - large (big family), neat location, interesting nooks and crannies, lots of fireplaces and lovely woodwork. Disadvantages -LOTS of repair work done and still to come.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No Jayne my house was built in the 40's. I win.
> 
> Glad you made it home safe and sound. But good to know you did have a lovely time. Just what you needed.
> 
> ...


My daughter's house is 100+ years old. Money pit - sometimes. Advantages - large (for a big family), neat location, interesting nooks and crannies, lots of fireplaces and lovely woodwork. Disadvantages -LOTS of repair work done and still to come.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I just spent two hours watching Downton Abbey I have seen every season. Good start this time wasn't it CB? If you like that show you should also watch if it is ever on again Lark Raise to Candleford. Bates from Downton is in that one too.
> Love the snow pictures looks so beautiful, but as it is so cold here would love some sand sun and sea warm that is.
> 
> bon knew you were pullling my leg,you should have not had to worry. We both have such an off sense of humor.
> ...


As long as we're speaking about our homes' ages, mine was built in 1927 and we've been in it for 30 yrs. 13 yrs ago I was finally able to persuade DH to remodel my 1940 kitchen with original cupboards! We still have the orig. windows (like the look), but I refinished the woodwork (incl. the windows) throughout the house. It is solidly built, much more substantial than some homes built today are.
Yes, the 87 yr old floors do creek, but I look at that as being part of our 'burglar alarm'!  :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Penny is the sister of Jean's late husband. She always like to infer that things are not so good with Jean and her family or "poor Jean you don't look well". And having a macabre interest in the daughter's love life.
> 
> Loved the one where she was asking her husband, Steven to be his assistant and he told her she was too nosey.
> 
> ...


My DH liked Mr.Bean, but the actor who played him was also in the Thin Blue Line. He played a police officer, very up-tight and by the book. I'm not sure what's happening with those two programs.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm still sore from the trip, but had the time of my life to see the gulf coast. I didn't get in the ocean as there were signs to watch out for the sting rays to shuffle your feet when in the water.
> 
> DH put a 4" foam in the back seat where I laid during the trip which was soft. I did get tired tho.


Janie, I am glad that you were able to get to a nice warm spot and have the time of your life to rest up.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What is WEBS (a yarn manufacturer)?


How do I begin to tell about WEBS...? It is the Mother OF All Yarn stores! :thumbup: 
In Northampton, Mass, exit 18 off I-91. You could easily spend 1 day there. Open Mon-Fri 10-5 (most days). They have a huge storehouse in the back, full of every kind of yarn, from all over the world, that you can walk through and shop. Some yarns are discounted, on clearance, etc. There are also spinning supplies, weaving supplies, patterns and more! I'm in heaven when I'm there.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Also look up Elann and Little Knits. Great buys.


Thanks LL. I will look them up. Sometimes those are good reasons to travel :wink: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Check this out. Charlie Brown gets it.


Perfect! :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks LL. I will look them up. Sometimes those are good reasons to travel :wink: :wink: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> As long as we're speaking about our homes' ages, mine was built in 1927 and we've been in it for 30 yrs. 13 yrs ago I was finally able to persuade DH to remodel my 1940 kitchen with original cupboards! We still have the orig. windows (like the look), but I refinished the woodwork (incl. the windows) throughout the house. It is solidly built, much more substantial than some homes built today are.
> Yes, the 87 yr old floors do creek, but I look at that as being part of our 'burglar alarm'!  :lol:


Very dependable burglar alarm - no bribing with doggy treats! Eighty-seven years old - what a wonderful place it must be.

I'd forgotten about the sturdiness of those old homes. My daughter's home is also solid as a rock. No creaks that I've heard, but it is drafty. Lots to do - They just had their front porch rebuilt because it was sagging and had some rotting wood. There must be twenty coats of paint on the railings through all those years!

It's quite an adventure, but so interesting. It was a duplex built for officers during World War I. The divisions have been removed to make it one house. When they bought it, there were two kitchens, one on each side of the house. One had been remodeled and the other was ancient with a free-standing porcelain sink and fabric curtain under the sink. They used it for an art room for a while. Now they're gradually changing it into a dressing room. Two dining rooms - one for dining and one was a guest bedroom but will become part of a master suite including the dressing room I mentioned. Huge jobs. Good thing they're not impatient. My SIL can do anything!

I love the place - but then, I don't have to clean it. They have six kids and were so excited to find something they could afford that would give everyone a room. I especially enjoy the attic and the basement. Don't ask me why - I guess they're just so different from what I've had.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> How do I begin to tell about WEBS...? It is the Mother OF All Yarn stores! :thumbup:
> In Northampton, Mass, exit 18 off I-91. You could easily spend 1 day there. Open Mon-Fri 10-5 (most days). They have a huge storehouse in the back, full of every kind of yarn, from all over the world, that you can walk through and shop. Some yarns are discounted, on clearance, etc. There are also spinning supplies, weaving supplies, patterns and more! I'm in heaven when I'm there.


It sounded so good that just for fun I checked to see how far it is from my house. 1000 miles. The directions were a little complicated -lots of turns - so I don't think I'll be getting there any time soon. Unless someone want to give me a ride! :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It sounded so good that just for fun I checked to see how far it is from my house. 1000 miles. The directions were a little complicated -lots of turns - so I don't think I'll be getting there any time soon. Unless someone want to give me a ride! :lol:


Really simple directions from where you are Bonnie. Get on I-95 and go north to I-91 and get off at Exit 18. Now getting on I-95 might be a bit involved, but after that, it's a piece of cake, albeit, and big piece. :-D


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> You're absolutely right about building dignity through work. :thumbup:


Building dignity defeats the left's purpose of keeping their base voters down. If that started happening, their base would leave in a flash.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Building dignity defeats the left's purpose of keeping their base voters down. If that started happening, their base would leave in a flash.


That's what they're afraid of! :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Really simple directions from where you are Bonnie. Get on I-95 and go north to I-91 and get off at Exit 18. Now getting on I-95 might be a bit involved, but after that, it's a piece of cake, albeit, and big piece. :-D


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I'm still sore from the trip, but had the time of my life to see the gulf coast. I didn't get in the ocean as there were signs to watch out for the sting rays to shuffle your feet when in the water.
> 
> DH put a 4" foam in the back seat where I laid during the trip which was soft. I did get tired tho.


I'm glad you had a wonderful trip. They wanted you to shuffle your feet so the stingrays would move. I've stepped on a few without incident as they just move away. They are rarely aggressive.

Driving for long hours when you are not use to it does tire you out. I'm glad you made it back safely.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> There is so much irony in this story - now a 3rd ship going into the region. And will they have to copter crews back onto the Russian and Chinese ships once they're free of the ice?


i think they only took off the "scientists" and other non-crew members. Both ships still have a full crew that were not in any danger and they have enough supplies on board.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It sounded so good that just for fun I checked to see how far it is from my house. 1000 miles. The directions were a little complicated -lots of turns - so I don't think I'll be getting there any time soon. Unless someone want to give me a ride! :lol:


I'll swing by with the ice cream truck. :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm talking about the one who had the VW and as I remember he never spoke a word. Very humorous.



bonbf3 said:


> Oh, yes, I love Alister. He's always so upbeat.
> 
> Mr. Bean? I heard just this morning that the actor who played Mr. Bean in movies has his birthday today. He was born in 1955. Or was there another Mr. Bean on As Time Goes By?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Yarnie I also occasionally watch the Libs. It's good to be aware of their faulted logic and BFM. But one thing is certain I never learn any truth from them. And what the heck it can give one a chuckle. Or it can send you into a state of depression. And wonderment at how or what brought them to their beliefs.



theyarnlady said:


> KGP What do you mean I am watching empty head off the record and not the brightest star in the sky MSMBC. Gee how will I ever learn how many of them eat fruit loops and talk like cocoa Puffs.
> 
> Please don't tell me I can not watch and learn something. I am begging you on bended knees.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Just like a restaurant--- a destination LYS. What else is in the area to visit? And what about food???

Perhaps we could plan a summer luncheon there?



Jokim said:


> Thanks LL. I will look them up. Sometimes those are good reasons to travel :wink: :wink: :lol:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Charlie Brown rocks. Thanks KC.



Knit crazy said:


> More Charlie Brown. Sorry, thought all pics were there.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> More Charlie Brown. Sorry, thought all pics were there.


This is excellent. Thanks.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Building dignity defeats the left's purpose of keeping their base voters down. If that started happening, their base would leave in a flash.


That's an excellent point.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'll swing by with the ice cream truck. :thumbup:


That would make me very happy! We can't go anywhere without ice cream.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Really simple directions from where you are Bonnie. Get on I-95 and go north to I-91 and get off at Exit 18. Now getting on I-95 might be a bit involved, but after that, it's a piece of cake, albeit, and big piece. :-D


I appreciate your encouragement - BUT - I have a long-standing reputation as getting lost in my own neighborhood! I have NO sense of direction. 85/95 isn't bad, but when you get into the town, lots of turns. Makes me dizzy just thinking about it! But - I'm sure there are devotees on here who would drive 1000 miles for yarn! I will say, if I'm ever lucky enough to travel up there, I'll look for it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Just like a restaurant--- a destination LYS. What else is in the area to visit? And what about food???
> 
> Perhaps we could plan a summer luncheon there?


I know that Yankee Candle headquarters is near WEBS (within 20 mi.) It could very well be a weekend outing! :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I know that Yankee Candle headquarters is near WEBS (within 20 mi.) It could very well be a weekend outing! :-D


Two winners in one area! You guys are lucky.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> KGP What do you mean I am watching empty head off the record and not the brightest star in the sky MSMBC. Gee how will I ever learn how many of them eat fruit loops and talk like cocoa Puffs.
> 
> Please don't tell me I can not watch and learn something. I am begging you on bended knees.


You may do anything you'd like in my opinion. Cheerio(s)! :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Let me know what you think. Webs has the best selection, but the two other sites have the best prices. View "Sneek Peeks" on Elann. Once a month it changes.


Oh, wow, so many nice things and places to shop.

I've loved Seattle for yarns since I began knitting oh so many years ago, but now have more on-line places to shop/buy from.

Thanks, I think...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Building dignity defeats the left's purpose of keeping their base voters down. If that started happening, their base would leave in a flash.


Yes!

I'm reminded of these quotes from Churchill:

￼
Show me a young Conservative and I'll show you someone with no heart. Show me an old Liberal and I'll show you someone with no brains. 
― Winston Churchill

Winston Churchill once said something like the following: If you are not a liberal when you are young, you have no compassion; if you are not a conservative when you are old, you have no brain. 
― Winston Churchill


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, wow, so many nice things and places to shop.
> 
> I've loved Seattle for yarns since I began knitting oh so many years ago, but now have more on-line places to shop/buy from.
> 
> Thanks, I think...


I had the opportunity to visit The Loopy Ewe when I was in Ft. Collins for Kip's wedding. I was very much impressed with the size and selection of the shop. Well, more overwhelmed AND impressed.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Well ladies, for the first time in 21 years, the western NY area has blizzard warnings! We're staying in, stoking the fireplaces and laying in supplies of food. I just hope no one loses power since the lows are supposed to drop to the minus teens and twenties. Called my DD and told her if she loses power to bring her family, incl. cats and dog, and spend the time with us.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes!
> 
> I'm reminded of these quotes from Churchill:
> 
> ...


The man knew what he was talking about!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Please everyone watch this. It is 15 minutes long but worth it.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9euK-koV-8k


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't know what you are talking about miss that.
> 
> Mr. Bean if that is the one died. But I love him. What about Monty Pyton?


Monty Python was a comedy troupe whose members were Graham Chapman, John Cleese, Terry Gilliam, Eric Idle, Terry Jones, and Michael Palin. One of my all time faves! I loved their movie Monty Python and the Holy Grail. Hilarious!

I will get to that Canada joke when I'm at a keyboard. It makes for faster typing than at my iPad.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No Jayne my house was built in the 40's. I win.


Nope. I do. Mine was built in 1932.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I had the opportunity to visit The Loopy Ewe when I was in Ft. Collins for Kip's wedding. I was very much impressed with the size and selection of the shop. Well, more overwhelmed AND impressed.


I learn about great shops from my friends here. I haven't known any of those brought up today.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> What is really funny about the ships frozen in. They are in Antarctica. It is Summer there. So much for global warming.


I think they should have been left there until, you know, when hell freezes over because of global warming. :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> The man knew what he was talking about!


He certainly did! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Well ladies, for the first time in 21 years, the western NY area has blizzard warnings! We're staying in, stoking the fireplaces and laying in supplies of food. I just hope no one loses power since the lows are supposed to drop to the minus teens and twenties. Called my DD and told her if she loses power to bring her family, incl. cats and dog, and spend the time with us.


Good luck, Jokim! Sounds like you're well prepared.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

The Loopy Ewe -great name!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Well ladies, for the first time in 21 years, the western NY area has blizzard warnings! We're staying in, stoking the fireplaces and laying in supplies of food. I just hope no one loses power since the lows are supposed to drop to the minus teens and twenties. Called my DD and told her if she loses power to bring her family, incl. cats and dog, and spend the time with us.


Stay safe. Tell us how it goes.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Stay safe. Tell us how it goes.


You will probably get this weather sooner or later. It's supposed to spread south and east and somewhat westward. Good Luck, stay put, and stay warm. Right now, I wouldn't mind some 'global warming'!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Well ladies, for the first time in 21 years, the western NY area has blizzard warnings! We're staying in, stoking the fireplaces and laying in supplies of food. I just hope no one loses power since the lows are supposed to drop to the minus teens and twenties. Called my DD and told her if she loses power to bring her family, incl. cats and dog, and spend the time with us.


We got into a blizzard going to Chicago in "93. We had to pull over in Sikeston MO. Cars were off the roads , windshield frozen. The snow was blinding. We ended up with the only room left in the town. Husband was on crutches and needed the room. The first Lambert's , home of the throwed rolls. was right next door. It is home cooking. It was like God had saved us in the blizzard. You better stay warm and cozy. Make up some more hats. It is 14 right here now with no snow just cold. Brrr. Hope no one loses power. Too cold for that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Chicken Marsala in crock pot today. May have to have some of Marsala wine just to get a bit of body warmth. But with my drinking ability one glass and I am a sleep for the next 4 hours.


How was the chickenYarnie? If it was good, please share your recipe; anything with chicken or turkey is DH's favourite

If you had a 4 hour nap, at least you'd be warm for a while :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> My daughter's house is 100+ years old. Money pit. Advantages - large (big family), neat location, interesting nooks and crannies, lots of fireplaces and lovely woodwork. Disadvantages -LOTS of repair work done and still to come.


Love the look of the old character homes, but they can be a lot of work to keep up. Europe also has a lot of older homes. Taller people had to duck to get into the rooms because they installed plumbing and wiring and then had to lay new floors over top


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Well ladies, for the first time in 21 years, the western NY area has blizzard warnings! We're staying in, stoking the fireplaces and laying in supplies of food. I just hope no one loses power since the lows are supposed to drop to the minus teens and twenties. Called my DD and told her if she loses power to bring her family, incl. cats and dog, and spend the time with us.


Prayers for you and your family to stay safe and warm Jokim. Almost feel a little guilty that our valley has escaped the blustery winter experienced by so many others this year.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Is that one of your dolls in your avatar Joey? she's beautiful


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Stayed at a B&B in England. As we walked down the hall to our room my DH had to duck as we walked under an arch that was in the middle of the hall. The building was built in the 11th century & people were shorter then.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202334624274332&set=a.4397414540872.172910.1453756138&type=1&theater


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202334624274332&set=a.4397414540872.172910.1453756138&type=1&theater


Antarctica in summer?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Stayed at a B&B in England. As we walked down the hall to our room my DH had to duck as we walked under an arch that was in the middle of the hall. The building was built in the 11th century & people were shorter then.


I hope you can post pics.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Love old houses. They have so much charm . I always thought I would want to restore an older home. We built ours but now it is 36 years old it not so much fun restoring.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope you can post pics.


Nope, have no photos...but my DH isn't all that tall either.

And, did you know about 100 years ago a woman's average shoe size was 5. The last I heard it's an 8.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I wish she was. I found the picture on face book under Dusty old thing. I have a doll like her and I'm sure she looked just like that in 1947. Mine has seen a lot of love, but she is the only one of mine that is still in one piece. many of the vinyl bodies, of the others, have fallen apart.


I had some beauties when I was young; I gave some away when I first left home and then gave a couple more away to one of my nieces. I still have an Eskimo (Inuit) doll with her baby that my Dad brought me when he was working in Inuvik. They're both made with wool and felt and stuffed with wool.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love old houses. They have so much charm . I always thought I would want to restore an older home. We built ours but now it is 36 years old it not so much fun restoring.


Yes, I know what you mean. And mine is not quite so charming.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I wish she was. I found the picture on face book under Dusty old thing. I have a doll like her and I'm sure she looked just like that in 1947. Mine has seen a lot of love, but she is the only one of mine that is still in one piece. many of the vinyl bodies, of the others, have fallen apart.


Very pretty.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wish I got this vacation for my 50th birthday.http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/01/07/michelle-obama-moves-vacation-party-to-oprahs-maui-getaway-92707


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wish I got this vacation for my 50th birthday.http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/01/07/michelle-obama-moves-vacation-party-to-oprahs-maui-getaway-92707


Michelle is disgusting. Really she is.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Prayers for you and your family to stay safe and warm Jokim. Almost feel a little guilty that our valley has escaped the blustery winter experienced by so many others this year.


Blizzard warnings, wind chill warnings, even flash flood warnings on the upper Niagara river, state of emergency throughout the WNY area, the Thruway (I90) closed from the PA line to past Rochester, NY., driving is banned in most of the towns and villages, schools are closed and store shelves are empty of the staples (milk, bread, etc.), but no power outages that I've heard of. Thank you, Lord!
It's a great day for knitting! That is what I am doing. My DS's dog will be a warm doggie in a about a week, I'm also knitting him socks. ;-)

I just heard on the radio that low lying areas around the banks of the upper (above the Falls) Niagara river have begun to flood. They will have to keep watch over this area. The cause of this flooding are ice jams.
Last month the ice boom (chain of connected logs) was strung across the mouth of the Niagara R., at the point where it leaves Lake Erie, from Bflo to Ft. Erie, Canada, but the high winds pushed ice over the boom and it has begun to cause problems down river. They have icebreakers to relieve the jam and I suppose they could also dynamite it. I'm sure they'll do something. Emergency services around here are stretched to the limit.

Buffalo had a mayor years ago when another blizzard of epic proportions (January 28, 1977) hit this area, Jimmy Griffin. He was a Dem. but a good dem., straight shooter, conservative, pro-life, the kind of a person you would love to be friends with. Well, to ease everyone's anxiety about the snow, he said, make sure you're safe, have food and 'open up a six pack and relax!'. There isn't much to do during a blizzard, just wait it out, providing everything else is in good order.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We got into a blizzard going to Chicago in "93. We had to pull over in Sikeston MO. Cars were off the roads , windshield frozen. The snow was blinding. We ended up with the only room left in the town. Husband was on crutches and needed the room. The first Lambert's , home of the throwed rolls. was right next door. It is home cooking. It was like God had saved us in the blizzard. You better stay warm and cozy. Make up some more hats. It is 14 right here now with no snow just cold. Brrr. Hope no one loses power. Too cold for that.


God was watching over you, CB!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good afternoon ladies. Hope everyone is warm. We have 14" of snow & -13 degrees temp. I knit, sew then must rest as still tired, but had the time of my life. 

The mayor closed the city & today still ER vehicles & National Guard on roads. Cars & semis off everywhere.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good afternoon ladies. Hope everyone is warm. We have 14" of snow & -13 degrees temp. I knit, sew then must rest as still tired, but had the time of my life.
> 
> The mayor closed the city & today still ER vehicles & National Guard on roads. Cars & semis off everywhere.


Same here, Janie! Cars off the roads all over the place and windchill in the -20's and -30's.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Same here, Janie! Cars off the roads all over the place and windchill in the -20's and -30's.


I am sooo cold. Went to get the mail. Brrr.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have not been outside in 3 days. 20 below this morning.


Brrr


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I can't even imagine the temperatures you're describing. It was 6 here this morning.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I can't even imagine the temperatures you're describing. It was 6 here this morning.


If you're adequately bundled, you can stay out for longer than 5 min., but not long enough to sled or ski.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> If you're adequately bundled, you can stay out for longer than 5 min., but not long enough to sled or ski.


How about a walk of a couple of miles?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> How about a walk of a couple of miles?


I don't think you could walk 2 miles in 5 min. unless you're a super fast walker. LOL 
I would be afraid of the extremities getting frostbite, esp. the nose. Could you perhaps do some in-place jogging, indoors?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am sooo cold. Went to get the mail. Brrr.


I don't think we got mail today, LL. We did get the paper early this morning, though.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I don't think we got mail today, LL. We did get the paper early this morning, though.


Didn't see the post about 5 minutes. The dogs want to go for a walk - I think. On second thought, maybe they don't. Husband is sick in bed - I am the nurse who is also coming down with a cold. Made some really good minestrone soup for him.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Didn't see the post about 5 minutes. The dogs want to go for a walk - I think. On second thought, maybe they don't. Husband is sick in bed - I am the nurse who is also coming down with a cold. Made some really good minestrone soup for him.


I'll bet your Minestrone is excellent! You are such a good cook that I'm sure he'll be well in no time. Now, who will cook for you when you're sick? :lol:
I think your dogs' paws would be hurt in this cold. They do get frostbite. I wouldn't chance them getting hurt. My daughter's dog goes out just long enough to do her duty and comes right back in, in this cold.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'll bet your Minestrone is excellent! You are such a good cook that I'm sure he'll be well in no time. Now, who will cook for you when you're sick? :lol:
> I think your dogs' paws would be hurt in this cold. They do get frostbite. I wouldn't chance them getting hurt. My daughter's dog goes out just long enough to do her duty and comes right back in, in this cold.


Right. No walk. I always have a supply of food, so when I am sick, I cook... My husband takes care of me. The back porch is filled with soups: clam chowder, pumpkin/winter squash soup, and now minestrone. I just go out there and bring in what we will eat.

Wish you were here to have some!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> If you're adequately bundled, you can stay out for longer than 5 min., but not long enough to sled or ski.


That's just about how long we were out. Checked to see if there was ice in the creek - there was - and went back in. It wasn't as bad as we expected, but it was feeling colder as the minutes went by.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Right. No walk. I always have a supply of food, so when I am sick, I cook... My husband takes care of me. The back porch is filled with soups: clam chowder, pumpkin/winter squash soup, and now minestrone. I just go out there and bring in what we will eat.
> 
> Wish you were here to have some!


Thank you for the invitation. Maybe some day ......
When I make chili, I always make enough for leftovers and freeze the rest.
Right now I'm cooking chicken garam masala. I like the flavor of this spice, but prefer to make it myself since the flavor can be adjusted to suit your taste. Hope the family likes it. :-D 
Hope you DH is better soon and you don't come down with anything. Seems you just got over a cold a month ago or so. Did you get the flu shot this year?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Good afternoon ladies. Hope everyone is warm. We have 14" of snow & -13 degrees temp. I knit, sew then must rest as still tired, but had the time of my life.
> 
> The mayor closed the city & today still ER vehicles & National Guard on roads. Cars & semis off everywhere.


Jane: I so enjoy your posts...especially your photos & such.....


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for the invitation. Maybe some day ......
> When I make chili, I always make enough for leftovers and freeze the rest.
> Right now I'm cooking chicken garam masala. I like the flavor of this spice, but prefer to make it myself since the flavor can be adjusted to suit your taste. Hope the family likes it. :-D
> Hope you DH is better soon and you don't come down with anything. Seems you just got over a cold a month ago or so. Did you get the flu shot this year?


Okay, I give up. My husband brought home Subway tonight. (I'm hanging my head in shame - as I chow down on turkey and cheese.)


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Jane: I so enjoy your posts...especially your photos & such.....


Thanks as I love pictures as they say what I want to say.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Okay, I give up. My husband brought home Subway tonight. (I'm hanging my head in shame - as I chow down on turkey and cheese.)


That would taste good to me as we have not been outside for 3 days, but have plenty of food.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Okay, I give up. My husband brought home Subway tonight. (I'm hanging my head in shame - as I chow down on turkey and cheese.)


Enjoy it! I am having no dinner because we both sick here. I would LOVE a Subway! Send some over!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good afternoon ladies. Hope everyone is warm. We have 14" of snow & -13 degrees temp. I knit, sew then must rest as still tired, but had the time of my life.
> 
> The mayor closed the city & today still ER vehicles & National Guard on roads. Cars & semis off everywhere.


Jane you made it home just in time. I am glad you had a good time on your Florida trip. You needed a good vacation. Stay warm .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://christiannews.net/2014/01/07/satanists-unveil-design-for-proposed-homage-to-satan-near-ten-commandments-monument/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I do believe Satan wants the deceived to think he is this animal like character with horns and breathing fire. I believe he is the most beautiful Angel God created. Then when he comes to earth in the final days, he will be received as the Messiah.


Very possible.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Please pray for Jojo. Son found him in the woods hurt and bleeding. I think he has been in a fight or shot . He is bleeding from his mouth but walking around. Will take him to vet tomorrow. Seems like it may not be as bad as we thought.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for the invitation. Maybe some day ......
> When I make chili, I always make enough for leftovers and freeze the rest.
> Right now I'm cooking chicken garam masala. I like the flavor of this spice, but prefer to make it myself since the flavor can be adjusted to suit your taste. Hope the family likes it. :-D
> Hope you DH is better soon and you don't come down with anything. Seems you just got over a cold a month ago or so. Did you get the flu shot this year?


Jokim,

Yes, had a flu shot. You have a good memory. I was sick a few weeks ago. In both cases my husband got it first and gave it to me! Thank you for caring.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Okay, I give up. My husband brought home Subway tonight. (I'm hanging my head in shame - as I chow down on turkey and cheese.)


Subway subs are great! We have them often, when traveling, esp. DH loves them also, and has a card that accumulates points for freebies. BTW- chicken garam masala was good. Have enough left over for another meal.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as I love pictures as they say what I want to say.


Love your pictures. You're right, they deliver the message and to the point! Thank you, Janie.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Enjoy it! I am having no dinner because we both sick here. I would LOVE a Subway! Send some over!


Hope you get your appetites back very soon. Food gives you energy that helps to fight the germs that are ravaging your bodies. Failing that, please have a good night's sleep and rest. That helps also. Perhaps tomorrow you can find some chicken soup on your porch.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hope you get your appetites back very soon. Food gives you energy that helps to fight the germs that are ravaging your bodies. Failing that, please have a good night's sleep and rest. That helps also. Perhaps tomorrow you can find some chicken soup on your porch.


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Please pray for Jojo. Son found him in the woods hurt and bleeding. I think he has been in a fight or shot . He is bleeding from his mouth but walking around. Will take him to vet tomorrow. Seems like it may not be as bad as we thought.


Will pray for Jojo. Nothing touches our hearts as much as a sick and hurting pet, or a child. Please take him to the vet and do everything to make him better.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Will pray for Jojo. Nothing touches our hearts as much as a sick and hurting pet, or a child. Please take him to the vet and do everything to make him better.


Jokim,
Sounds serious. Shouldn't you get him in right away???


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://christiannews.net/2014/01/07/satanists-unveil-design-for-proposed-homage-to-satan-near-ten-commandments-monument/


Lucifer, another name for Satan, means 'light carrier'.
I agree with Joey but I also think that Satan takes many forms, sometimes physical, sometimes in ideas and social movements. One thing he is for sure; seductive in his arguments and temptations. So many of the last two generations have been brought up to believe in nothing, consequently, they will fall for anything.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim,
> Sounds serious. Shouldn't you get him in right away???


This is CB's dog. I was responding to CB's post.
I found this very touching because in 2011, my daughter had a German Shepard that she had to have put down because of cancer. It was only 2-1/2 yrs old. Very affectionate, loving and a beautiful animal that we were all attached to. It was a 'grand dog' to us and a like a child to my daughter. We are still sad and cry every time we think of the dog.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim,
> Sounds serious. Shouldn't you get him in right away???


There is no emergency service after 5 in town. He is doing better but will still take him in tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Lucifer, another name for Satan, means 'light carrier'.
> I agree with Joey but I also think that Satan takes many forms, sometimes physical, sometimes in ideas and social movements. One thing he is for sure; seductive in his arguments and temptations. So many of the last two generations have been brought up to believe in nothing, consequently, they will fall for anything.


Very interesting article.http://www.theignorantfishermen.com/2009/03/liberal-fascism-and-original-fascist.html


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> There is no emergency service after 5 in town. He is doing better but will still take him in tomorrow.


Please keep us posted. Thanks.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> There is no emergency service after 5 in town. He is doing better but will still take him in tomorrow.


I will worry about your dog. Let us know, please. I love animals.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Very interesting article.http://www.theignorantfishermen.com/2009/03/liberal-fascism-and-original-fascist.html


Thanks for posting this link. Very interesting about Alinsky's book, 'Rules for Radicals' (The Left's bible) is dedicated to Lucifer (Satan). Do you think this bit of news will open any of their eyes?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks for posting this link. Very interesting about Alinsky's book, 'Rules for Radicals' (The Left's bible) is dedicated to Lucifer (Satan). Do you think this bit of news will open any of their eyes?


No their hearts are harden. They are blind to the truth.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as I love pictures as they say what I want to say.


I love the snowman picture, assembly required. So funny! The one from Indiana was really striking!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Will pray for Jojo. Nothing touches our hearts as much as a sick and hurting pet, or a child. Please take him to the vet and do everything to make him better.


Oh, no. So sorry. I hope it's just a surface injury and he'll be better tomorrow.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Lucifer, another name for Satan, means 'light carrier'.
> I agree with Joey but I also think that Satan takes many forms, sometimes physical, sometimes in ideas and social movements. One thing he is for sure; seductive in his arguments and temptations. So many of the last two generations have been brought up to believe in nothing, consequently, they will fall for anything.


I heard about this. I also think Satan is not always so obvious and can be very hidden. But this - this IS obvious.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks for posting this link. Very interesting about Alinsky's book, 'Rules for Radicals' (The Left's bible) is dedicated to Lucifer (Satan). Do you think this bit of news will open any of their eyes?


I remember this from the Glenn Beck show. We now get his radio program every day at 9:00 a.m.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as I love pictures as they say what I want to say.


love your "unassembled snow man" Jane


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I do believe Satan wants the deceived to think he is this animal like character with horns and breathing fire. I believe he is the most beautiful Angel God created. Then when he comes to earth in the final days, he will be received as the Messiah.


I agree with you Joey; Satan can be anyone and anywhere; the little voice that tempts us to do the wrong thing


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Please pray for Jojo. Son found him in the woods hurt and bleeding. I think he has been in a fight or shot . He is bleeding from his mouth but walking around. Will take him to vet tomorrow. Seems like it may not be as bad as we thought.


It's so hard to see them hurting; prayers that he's going to be ok


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> It's so hard to see them hurting; prayers that he's going to be ok


 :thumbup: From me, too, CB. I'm sorry to hear of his suffering.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Poor JoJo I hope the Vet finds a minor problem.

Janie Love the snowman. Does it come with directions??


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I remember this from the Glenn Beck show. We now get his radio program every day at 9:00 a.m.


GB's radio program can be heard on Rochester's WHAM, AM 1180.
His TV show was excellent, but maybe too much so for its own good. It cut through the fluff right to the issues. I think it scared some people away, and many couldn't believe that the truth would be so 'raw'. Events since then, have proven Glen Beck right and they will continue to do so, as time goes on.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy, sorry you & DH are sick again as you have had your share if illnesses lately. Grams chicken soup is great. Sending hugs!

The unassembled snowman sign was so cute as someone has a great imagination! I cannot think of cute things to say on my own.

Thanks about good wishes about our trip as yes, it was good for my soul to see the gulf ocean again. The ocean is soothing.

We drove it in 2 days as that is all I can stand so out of the 9 days gone, 4 were traveling. It was worth every minute of the warm weather as I actually sweated!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Lukelucy, sorry you & DH are sick again as you have had your share if illnesses lately. Grams chicken soup is great. Sending hugs!
> 
> The unassembled snowman sign was so cute as someone has a great imagination! I cannot think of cute things to say on my own.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Hope you have a restful nap, LL. ZZZzzz..............


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Lukelucy, sorry you & DH are sick again as you have had your share if illnesses lately. Grams chicken soup is great. Sending hugs!
> 
> The unassembled snowman sign was so cute as someone has a great imagination! I cannot think of cute things to say on my own.
> 
> ...


Janie, your backyard looks much the same as mine. Lots of snow and it's still coming down. On Friday, 50 degree weather is predicted, therefore, all this will melt and flood watches will be posted all over the place. This is like a weather rollercoaster.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Oh, . my,  @&$%$*()@$*!

Remember someone had a field day with my business credit card several weeks ago?

I spent the last 1.5 hours on the phone with my CC Rep to have a come-to-Jesus meeting with them since the thousands of dollars in fraudulent activity that I reported was *not* reversed/removed from my account.

Sooooo, I was just yet again, denied an attempted charge for on my cc that I couldn't charge today because the account balance is erroneously too high!

Which one of my good friends here would have liked to be on the receiving end of today's phone call? :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Hope you have a restful nap, LL. ZZZzzz..............


Get well, LL.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janie - I'm so happy to know you had a chance to get away and enjoy some traveling and sunshine.

Glad you are back safely too.

Missed you girl.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

CB? What's the report on JoJo? I hope the news is good.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Get well, LL.


Thank you. So sick.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, . my,  @&$%$*()@$*!
> 
> Remember someone had a field day with my business credit card several weeks ago?
> 
> ...


Feel your pain with you, KPG. Been there and it's pure frustration and h___l! :thumbdown: 
Wish there was something we could do to help you out. 
Can't you cancel and close out that card, apply and get a new one?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Feel your pain with you, KPG. Been there and it's pure frustration and h___l! :thumbdown:
> Wish there was something we could do to help you out.
> Can't you cancel and close out that card, apply and get a new one?


I did close the acct, destroyed the card, requested the reversal, changed all those that are paid electronically each month by my credit card and changed all the passwords, etc.

Only problem, my cc company didn't do _their_ job!

That's OK. I now have a no annual fee card for life, a cash credit for "my inconvenience", and 50% more rewards credited for each transaction than before for every $1 of spending.

It pays to be Right!!!

Thank you for your offer to help - you did, by listening.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> CB? What's the report on JoJo? I hope the news is good.


He is home but still don't know what the dr said. Son is sleeping so will find out later. Jojo hasn't eaten but drank some water. A lot of groaning and whimpering.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you. So sick.


Do you have the flu? Hope it not your ears again. Stay out of the cold.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you have the flu? Hope it not your ears again. Stay out of the cold.


It is more than a cold. I hope it does not go to my ears. Thank you, CB for caring.

How is your dog??


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It is more than a cold. I hope it does not go to my ears. Thank you, CB for caring.
> 
> How is your dog??


I do too Lukelucy. You don't need those ear problems again.
Jojo has been asleep all day. :|


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I do too Lukelucy. You don't need those ear problems again.
> Jojo has been asleep all day. :|


No vet? He needs help, CB.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I think we have seen this game before.http://www.thefederalistpapers.org/current-events/video-play-the-game-show-feud-obamacare-edition-funny-sad


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

You are very welcome, KPG! :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> No vet? He needs help, CB.


Yes son took him to vet early this morning. He couldn't find anything wrong with him. Gave him some meds. Thinking may have been in a fight but really only 2 smalls wounds. The vet can sometimes be a quack. We will see.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Janie - I'm so happy to know you had a chance to get away and enjoy some traveling and sunshine.
> 
> Glad you are back safely too.
> 
> Missed you girl.


Thanks, as I missed all of you swell friends.

Sorry about your charge card mess. Sending hugs!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He is home but still don't know what the dr said. Son is sleeping so will find out later. Jojo hasn't eaten but drank some water. A lot of groaning and whimpering.


Oh, sorry about your dog--could he have been in a fight with a coyote? Hope he has had a rabies shot. Praying for his recovery.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It is more than a cold. I hope it does not go to my ears. Thank you, CB for caring.
> 
> How is your dog??


Sending prayers for you Lucy. Feel better soon. Did you get a flu shot?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Poor JoJo I hope the Vet finds a minor problem.
> 
> Janie Love the snowman. Does it come with directions??


No directions but it does show a possible snowman! Cute so had to post.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, sorry about your dog--could he have been in a fight with a coyote? Hope he has had a rabies shot. Praying for his recovery.


It could be . We have them out back. Yes he had his shots in November. Thanks.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, . my,  @&$%$*()@$*!
> 
> Remember someone had a field day with my business credit card several weeks ago?
> 
> ...


Definitely not me, I think my ears would still be burning! I'm sure you set them straight and the problem is now fixed


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I did close the acct, destroyed the card, requested the reversal, changed all those that are paid electronically each month by my credit card and changed all the passwords, etc.
> 
> Only problem, my cc company didn't do _their_ job!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: glad it's resolved


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He is home but still don't know what the dr said. Son is sleeping so will find out later. Jojo hasn't eaten but drank some water. A lot of groaning and whimpering.


Ohhh, the poor boy; hope it's just minor and Jojo gets some sleep too


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Lukelucy, sorry you & DH are sick again as you have had your share if illnesses lately. Grams chicken soup is great. Sending hugs!
> 
> The unassembled snowman sign was so cute as someone has a great imagination! I cannot think of cute things to say on my own.
> 
> ...


Pretty but glad we don't have snow here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I did close the acct, destroyed the card, requested the reversal, changed all those that are paid electronically each month by my credit card and changed all the passwords, etc.
> 
> Only problem, my cc company didn't do _their_ job!
> 
> ...


I am glad you got that all taken care of. Sometimes we have to lose our temper to get thinks done.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It has been soup week here. First chicken and dumplings, chicken enchilada soup, chili, ham and bean tonight. Homemade bread, cheese toast, cornbread. What next? Any idea's for tomorrow? So cold need the hot soup.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Just a heads up for my friends here: have your carbon monoxide monitor checked to make sure it's working. If it's more than 5 yrs old, you might be smart to replace it, check to see if it's still working properly, at any rate. Just heard on the radio that the lifetime of their reliability is about 5 yrs. In this cold spell, when we're all cooped up in the house, carbon monoxide can build up and cause symptoms similar to colds, lethargy, sleepiness, etc.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Just a heads up for my friends here: have your carbon monoxide monitor checked to make sure it's working. If it's more than 5 yrs old, you might be smart to replace it, check to see if it's still working properly, at any rate. Just heard on the radio that the lifetime of their reliability is about 5 yrs. In this cold spell, when we're all cooped up in the house, carbon monoxide can build up and cause symptoms similar to colds, lethargy, sleepiness, etc.


Do you need one if you don't have gas? Have heard a lot of people that die from carbon monoxide. We have central heat and air. All electric. We had put gas logs in the fireplace about 15 years ago. I was scared of them because I always had a headache. Got rid of it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you need one if you don't have gas? Have heard a lot of people that die from carbon monoxide. We have central heat and air. All electric. We had put gas logs in the fireplace about 15 years ago. I was scared of them because I always had a headache. Got rid of it.


If you burn wood, kerosene, gas, oil (carbon based fuel) you should have a carbon monoxide monitor. Electricity is safe. Do you have a gas cooking stove? We have a gas water heater, so we put in a c.m. monitor.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> If you burn wood, kerosene, gas, oil (carbon based fuel) you should have a carbon monoxide monitor. Electricity is safe. Do you have a gas cooking stove? We have a gas water heater, so we put in a c.m. monitor.


No we are all electric. Haven't burned the fireplace in 2 years.So I guess I am safe.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It has been soup week here. First chicken and dumplings, chicken enchilada soup, chili, ham and bean tonight. Homemade bread, cheese toast, cornbread. What next? Any idea's for tomorrow? So cold need the hot soup.


Oh, sounds good, I'll be right over!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Just a heads up for my friends here: have your carbon monoxide monitor checked to make sure it's working. If it's more than 5 yrs old, you might be smart to replace it, check to see if it's still working properly, at any rate. Just heard on the radio that the lifetime of their reliability is about 5 yrs. In this cold spell, when we're all cooped up in the house, carbon monoxide can build up and cause symptoms similar to colds, lethargy, sleepiness, etc.


We have a natural gas furnace but don't have a carbon monoxide monitor but will buy one when can get on the roads! It is the only gas item we have but it is the big one!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, I took the breath test for the H. Pylori & it is still positive! I went to drug store & the medicine is $640.00 so have called doctor to see if another one would work. The medicine is Pylera. If I must pay that amount, then my dad has saved me more than one time from the grave! 

Pray for me please!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Well, I took the breath test for the H. Pylori & it is still positive! I went to drug store & the medicine is $640.00 so have called doctor to see if another one would work. The medicine is Pylera. If I must pay that amount, then my dad has saved me more than one time from the grave!
> 
> Pray for me please!


Jane, I am so so sorry you are having such a hard time beating this. hugs and more hugs


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, I took the breath test for the H. Pylori & it is still positive! I went to drug store & the medicine is $640.00 so have called doctor to see if another one would work. The medicine is Pylera. If I must pay that amount, then my dad has saved me more than one time from the grave!
> 
> Pray for me please!


You are in my daily prayers, Janie, and so is your Dad. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, sounds good, I'll be right over!


Come on but it is cold here too. No snow or ice but 30 degrees where we live.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Amazing Trompe L'Oeil!


I love it!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Just a heads up for my friends here: have your carbon monoxide monitor checked to make sure it's working. If it's more than 5 yrs old, you might be smart to replace it, check to see if it's still working properly, at any rate. Just heard on the radio that the lifetime of their reliability is about 5 yrs. In this cold spell, when we're all cooped up in the house, carbon monoxide can build up and cause symptoms similar to colds, lethargy, sleepiness, etc.


I have gas furnace. I always keep a few windows open a small crack in different parts of the house. I want the cross ventilation , even if a very small one. I do that in the RV as well when the gas furnace is on. I don't find that it raises the utility bill at all.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Well, I took the breath test for the H. Pylori & it is still positive! I went to drug store & the medicine is $640.00 so have called doctor to see if another one would work. The medicine is Pylera. If I must pay that amount, then my dad has saved me more than one time from the grave!
> 
> Pray for me please!


Have you contacted the manufacturer of the drug? Sometimes they will help you with the cost of the medicine. At least they claim to on some of the drug commercials on TV. Hugs to you dear friend.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

CB, I hope Jojo is feeling batter.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It is more than a cold. I hope it does not go to my ears. Thank you, CB for caring.
> 
> How is your dog??


Poor Lukelucy! I hope you feel better soon. Fever? Is DH home to get things for you?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It has been soup week here. First chicken and dumplings, chicken enchilada soup, chili, ham and bean tonight. Homemade bread, cheese toast, cornbread. What next? Any idea's for tomorrow? So cold need the hot soup.


One idea: KPG's chicken chili sounds good - very different from regular chili.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Just a heads up for my friends here: have your carbon monoxide monitor checked to make sure it's working. If it's more than 5 yrs old, you might be smart to replace it, check to see if it's still working properly, at any rate. Just heard on the radio that the lifetime of their reliability is about 5 yrs. In this cold spell, when we're all cooped up in the house, carbon monoxide can build up and cause symptoms similar to colds, lethargy, sleepiness, etc.


Good idea. Thanks for the suggestion. With carbon monoxide, you can just feel sleepy, then fall asleep and not wake up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, I took the breath test for the H. Pylori & it is still positive! I went to drug store & the medicine is $640.00 so have called doctor to see if another one would work. The medicine is Pylera. If I must pay that amount, then my dad has saved me more than one time from the grave!
> 
> Pray for me please!


Definitely will pray for you, Jane.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Have you contacted the manufacturer of the drug? Sometimes they will help you with the cost of the medicine. At least they claim to on some of the drug commercials on TV. Hugs to you dear friend.


That's a great idea, Solo. We have a few sick friends, don't we? I hope everybody feels better soon.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Poor Lukelucy! I hope you feel better soon. Fever? Is DH home to get things for you?


We are both still in bed. Not eating. Cannot get out of bed.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good idea. Thanks for the suggestion. With carbon monoxide, you can just feel sleepy, then fall asleep and not wake up.


Exactly! We lost two teenage girls, locally, about 2 yrs ago, to c.m. poisoning. They were sleeping in the basement finished living area, close to the furnace. Parents didn't know the furnace wasn't properly venting the c.m. fumes.
My family pays very close attention to their c.m. monitors.

Another issue that is related to carbon monoxide poisoning is chronic, flu-like symptoms, lethargy, tiredness, sleepiness, etc., that doesn't get better with treatment.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I have gas furnace. I always keep a few windows open a small crack in different parts of the house. I want the cross ventilation , even if a very small one. I do that in the RV as well when the gas furnace is on. I don't find that it raises the utility bill at all.


That is an excellent habit to get into during the heating season. We also crack the windows a bit, 1/4", and it doesn't make a diff. in utility bills.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We are both still in bed. Not eating. Cannot get out of bed.


LL, have you contacted the doctor? Perhaps he would suggest something you could take, or do, to get well quickly. Do you have someone taking care of your dogs?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> LL, have you contacted the doctor? Perhaps he would suggest something you could take, or do, to get well quickly. Do you have someone taking care of your dogs?


Jokim,
Husband went to doctor. IF I do no feel an improvement, will call MD tomorrow. Luckily we live in the woods and can just open the door. Dogs are no problem.
Thank you for caring.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We are both still in bed. Not eating. Cannot get out of bed.


Oh - he's sick,too. Is this the same thing he had before Christmas? I know my husband got a terrible cold right around Christmas, and it's just now going away. You are in a tough spot - any relatives around?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Exactly! We lost two teenage girls, locally, about 2 yrs ago, to c.m. poisoning. They were sleeping in the basement finished living area, close to the furnace. Parents didn't know the furnace wasn't properly venting the c.m. fumes.
> My family pays very close attention to their c.m. monitors.
> 
> Another issue that is related to carbon monoxide poisoning is chronic, flu-like symptoms, lethargy, tiredness, sleepiness, etc., that doesn't get better with treatment.


Our c.m. alarm is intensely loud. I soon realized it's because the gas knocks you out - has to be loud to wake people up.

So tragic about that family. One of our neighborhood children was away at college - Georgia Tech. Something happened in the boiler (?) - carbon monoxide poisoning. She had to go in a hyperbaric chamber for quite a few days to get rid of it. She had permanent nerve damage in her leg. But she stayed in school, graduated, got married, had kids - thank goodness. She was one of the smartest girls in the local high school - very sweet family.

I heard the President of GT was at her bedside. Bet she didn't have to pay a penny of tuition for the rest of college! She was definitely someone they wanted to keep - female, nice, and very smart. That was twenty-some years ago. Gee, are my kids that old? Yes.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - he's sick,too. Is this the same thing he had before Christmas? I know my husband got a terrible cold right around Christmas, and it's just now going away. You are in a tough spot - any relatives around?


No relatives. Do not know if it is the same thing. Probably not.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> No relatives. Do not know if it is the same thing. Probably not.


No, it sounds worse. He didn't have to go to bed - just felt lousy.

You sound like us. We've always lived away from family. It's easier now that our kids are grown. Our son and his family live nearby. His in-laws, who are friends of ours, live nearby, too. In fact, I wish YOU lived nearby. I'd bring you some dinner.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> No, it sounds worse. He didn't have to go to bed - just felt lousy.
> 
> You sound like us. We've always lived away from family. It's easier now that our kids are grown. Our son and his family live nearby. His in-laws, who are friends of ours, live nearby, too. In fact, I wish YOU lived nearby. I'd bring you some dinner.


Thank you, Bon, he is in bed, too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Just a heads up for my friends here: have your carbon monoxide monitor checked to make sure it's working. If it's more than 5 yrs old, you might be smart to replace it, check to see if it's still working properly, at any rate. Just heard on the radio that the lifetime of their reliability is about 5 yrs. In this cold spell, when we're all cooped up in the house, carbon monoxide can build up and cause symptoms similar to colds, lethargy, sleepiness, etc.


Excellent advice Jokim, there were several CM deaths during the recent Ontario ice storm when caused by generators and bbqs that weren't well ventilated and we often hear of people poisoned from portable heaters in this region


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Well, I took the breath test for the H. Pylori & it is still positive! I went to drug store & the medicine is $640.00 so have called doctor to see if another one would work. The medicine is Pylera. If I must pay that amount, then my dad has saved me more than one time from the grave!
> 
> Pray for me please!


So sorry to hear that the infection hasn't cleared up; hope the doctor has other options for your medication. Continuing to pray for you and your family


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB -how is Jojo doing today?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

What medication are you taking??

What is your drug plan?



Janeway said:


> Well, I took the breath test for the H. Pylori & it is still positive! I went to drug store & the medicine is $640.00 so have called doctor to see if another one would work. The medicine is Pylera. If I must pay that amount, then my dad has saved me more than one time from the grave!
> 
> Pray for me please!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

What is everyones take re: flu shots?? Take?? Don't take??


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

H A P P Y B I R T H D A Y T H U M P E R H A P P Y B I R 
A A A 
P P P 
P P P
Y Y Y 


Another year wiser 




H A P P Y B I R T H D A Y T H U M P E R


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I share your attitude. We have never taken the flu shots and are very lucky to have good health also. Have never understood why they give shots of a vaccine which is non-specific to the flu of a given season. ?? Always been a mystery to me and my doc swears by them. Have only taken shots that have been required for travel to certain areas. Oh well I'll save that for another day. It's bedtime in my neck of the woods 4:18am. I think I'll sleep in this morning.



joeysomma said:


> I do not take the flu shot, have never had it. I have been very healthy except for broken bones, 5 times. I do have osteoporosis. I am OK now, The last one I broke was 13 years ago.
> 
> My boys had flu shots when they entered the military. Then they were sick. During school, the oldest missed a week or 2 in first grade for Chicken pox, and pink eye. Then one day in High school for a head ache. 3 days for broken bones, and 10 days for a vacation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> What is everyones take re: flu shots?? Take?? Don't take??


I had my flu shot and am still on my second round of terrible sickenss (a month apart) of something that feels like the flu. I don't get it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I do not take the flu shot, have never had it. I have been very healthy except for broken bones, 5 times. I do have osteoporosis. I am OK now, The last one I broke was 13 years ago.
> 
> My boys had flu shots when they entered the military. Then they were sick. During school, the oldest missed a week or 2 in first grade for Chicken pox, and pink eye. Then one day in High school for a head ache. 3 days for broken bones, and 10 days for a vacation.
> 
> ...


Joey, 
Do you do any weight bearing lifting, etc. for your bones?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> What is everyones take re: flu shots?? Take?? Don't take??


Take. How about you, RU?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> H A P P Y B I R T H D A Y T H U M P E R H A P P Y B I R
> A A A
> P P P
> P P P
> ...


I'll add to that - happy birthday, Thumper! I hope you have a great day!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> No, I do take a large dose of vitamin D.


I have osteoporosis, too. I'm also taking the megadose of vitamin D, doing weights (laughable, I'm sure - they're so light), and trying to walk, walk, walk - all to avoid the major medicines with their side effects.

Have you ever taken any of the shots or iv's? You're doing well with 13 years of no breaks.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> What is everyones take re: flu shots?? Take?? Don't take??


Family gets them every year without fail - mid October. I grew up getting them and believe them to be beneficial.

During all my years in school, including college and additional educational studies, I believe I missed two days total. I've never been in the hospital for anything or a stay.

I've only been to the ER twice (recently) for uncontrollable nose bleed due to dryness (cauterized both times and out), to out-patient plastic surgeon years ago to restitch a pierced earlobe that tore from wearing too heavy earrings, and one visit in 2013 to ER because I bruised my ribs so badly (opening a window over an obstruction) I couldn't stand or breathe and hubby was very concerned.

I'd not live in any home, apt, trailer, tent or box(!) without both a CarbonM and Fire alert.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll add to that - happy birthday, Thumper! I hope you have a great day!


 :thumbup: From me as well!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We are both still in bed. Not eating. Cannot get out of bed.


Hope you're feeling better soon. The flu is going around here. One of the hospital systems is going to screen every visitor for symptoms because it's gotten so bad.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Happy times!

Some of you know the horrific incident that happened to people I know which has troubled me deeply recently. (For those that don't know, it is an extremely difficult story and one I would not want many to hear, so please take no offense if I did not share it with you. If you must know, PM me.)

Anyway  in order to have some forced laughter around here, my sweet hubby, forced me to sit down a few nights ago and watch three hours of episodes of _The Big Bang Theory_ (TV show).

He has watched and loved the show prior and suggested we watch together to give us some release.

Let me tell you, girls, if you haven't yet seen this show - DO!

I laughed so hard, I forgot everything, including how to breathe! I'm now a fan!

Thanks, TBBT!!!!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> H A P P Y B I R T H D A Y T H U M P E R H A P P Y B I R
> A A A
> P P P
> P P P
> ...


Huh? Who? Me? Nah!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Family gets them every year without fail - mid October. I grew up getting them and believe them to be beneficial.
> 
> During all my years in school, including college and additional educational studies, I believe I missed two days total. I've never been in the hospital for anything or a stay.
> 
> ...


I got the flu once - misery - and I've gotten the shot ever since. No reactions, no flu either. Also, my doctor said it was important because I was teaching. Lots of germs.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I share your attitude. We have never taken the flu shots and are very lucky to have good health also. Have never understood why they give shots of a vaccine which is non-specific to the flu of a given season. ?? Always been a mystery to me and my doc swears by them. Have only taken shots that have been required for travel to certain areas. Oh well I'll save that for another day. It's bedtime in my neck of the woods 4:18am. I think I'll sleep in this morning.


Working in a long term care facility I'm required to get one every year. They're only as effective as the guess-the-strain game played by the CDC each year.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Happy times!
> 
> Some of you know the horrific incident that happened to people I know which has troubled me deeply recently. (For those that don't know, it is an extremely difficult story and one I would not want many to hear, so please take no offense if I did not share it with you. If you must know, PM me.)
> 
> ...


Big Bang is one of our weekly not-to-be-missed shows. It's is hillarious!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Happy times!
> 
> Some of you know the horrific incident that happened to people I know which has troubled me deeply recently. (For those that don't know, it is an extremely difficult story and one I would not want many to hear, so please take no offense if I did not share it with you. If you must know, PM me.)
> 
> ...


KPG, I don't know what happened, but I'm very sorry. I do know how deeply we can feel the pain of others. Life can be so hard at times. I hope it's resolved and that you will feel better soon. I, too, have a friend who has suffered - in her case, the loss of a child in the family. There are no words sometimes to express the feelings we have. I hope and pray that it gets better soon for you and your friends.
Bonnie


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Working in a long term care facility I'm required to get one every year. They're only as effective as the guess-the-strain game played by the CDC each year.


I believe that too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> No, I do take a large dose of vitamin D.


Joey,

I have osteoporosis too. I am trying to avoid drugs (I was on them before) so I lift weights. People tell me it works. I'll see when I have my next scan. But, being sick in bed makes my bones wither. Causes me to worry about them. Will start lifting, hopefully, next week. If I can.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Big Bang is one of our weekly not-to-be-missed shows. It's is hillarious!


Sooooo funny. I love shows that make me laugh, aloud. That one keeps me laughing through the entire show. So much so that I want to rewind because I miss the dialogue while thinking/laughing about what I just heard. :XD: The writers, one is the female scientist, are brilliant!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I have osteoporosis, too. I'm also taking the megadose of vitamin D, doing weights (laughable, I'm sure - they're so light), and trying to walk, walk, walk - all to avoid the major medicines with their side effects.
> 
> Have you ever taken any of the shots or iv's? You're doing well with 13 years of no breaks.


Bon,

I lift with 10 lbs. in each hand. Try to walk as well. It is very worrisome. I do not trust the shots or IV's. Talked to pharmacist friends and they say stay away. Fosamax would be the one. But, that ruins your stomach. So, I'll try the weight lifting.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Hope you're feeling better soon. The flu is going around here. One of the hospital systems is going to screen every visitor for symptoms because it's gotten so bad.


Wow. Well, here I am second sickness in a month. Husband brought it home. I had a flu shot!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Happy times!
> 
> Some of you know the horrific incident that happened to people I know which has troubled me deeply recently. (For those that don't know, it is an extremely difficult story and one I would not want many to hear, so please take no offense if I did not share it with you. If you must know, PM me.)
> 
> ...


I have heard about it. Will try to watch.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Working in a long term care facility I'm required to get one every year. They're only as effective as the guess-the-strain game played by the CDC each year.


Well, I got the wrong strain. Have had two different ones that made me sick.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> KPG, I don't know what happened, but I'm very sorry. I do know how deeply we can feel the pain of others. Life can be so hard at times. I hope it's resolved and that you will feel better soon. I, too, have a friend who has suffered - in her case, the loss of a child in the family. There are no words sometimes to express the feelings we have. I hope and pray that it gets better soon for you and your friends.
> Bonnie


Thank you Bonnie. Unfortunately, something so terrible became even more so recently. It will never be resolved, and we just have to accept that. The only thing we can do is fall to our knees and pray.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I have heard about it. Will try to watch.


Please do! I think laughter is one of the healing remedies we have at our disposal.

Take care of yourself any way you can LL. I hope you'll feel better very soon.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Thumper - do you have any special plans to celebrate your B'Day?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Please do! I think laughter is one of the healing remedies we have at our disposal.
> 
> Take care of yourself any way you can LL. I hope you'll feel better very soon.


Thank you, KPG.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We are both still in bed. Not eating. Cannot get out of bed.


Oh, Lucy, wish I was close to you as at least I'm able to cook so would make Granny's chicken soup for you both. Did you two take the flu shot?

Do you have anyone to check on you? Sendings hugs & well wishes.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Lucy, wish I was close to you as at least I'm able to cook so would make Granny's chicken soup for you both. Did you two take the flu shot?
> 
> Do you have anyone to check on you? Sendings hugs & well wishes.


Janeway, you are wonderful. No, we have no one to check on us. I have friends who check in on me via email or calls. I bet your soup is the best. Yes, we had our flu shots. Lot of good it did us.

Thank you for caring. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> What medication are you taking??
> 
> What is your drug plan?


The medicine prescribed is Pylera capsules 140 mg to take 3 caps 4 X daily.

My drug co is United Health Care part D Medicare.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Huh? Who? Me? Nah!


Happy BD sweet lady! Hugs


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Happy BD sweet lady! Hugs


Happy Birthday, Thumper!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I have osteoporosis, too. I'm also taking the megadose of vitamin D, doing weights (laughable, I'm sure - they're so light), and trying to walk, walk, walk - all to avoid the major medicines with their side effects.
> 
> Have you ever taken any of the shots or iv's? You're doing well with 13 years of no breaks.


I have osteopenia which is the start of osteoporosis. Not taking meds, but do try to swim at Y but not lately because of snow, snow & today rain so we will flood.

So if you see someone paddling a boat--it's me!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Gotta go as dr's office called & they have samples for me to take so chat later! Hugs to all.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Joey,
> 
> I have osteoporosis too. I am trying to avoid drugs (I was on them before) so I lift weights. People tell me it works. I'll see when I have my next scan. But, being sick in bed makes my bones wither. Causes me to worry about them. Will start lifting, hopefully, next week. If I can.


Hi, LL. I have it, too - just use little hand weights and lots of walking (10,000 steps a day - time-consuming). Do you go to a gym, use heavy weights? I hope you don't mind my asking. I"m still experimenting.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Gotta go as dr's office called & they have samples for me to take so chat later! Hugs to all.


Happy to hear this! Great news for you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Bon,
> 
> I lift with 10 lbs. in each hand. Try to walk as well. It is very worrisome. I do not trust the shots or IV's. Talked to pharmacist friends and they say stay away. Fosamax would be the one. But, that ruins your stomach. So, I'll try the weight lifting.


That's heavy. Mine are 3 pounds! I'd better toughen up. My doctor was very fine with my avoiding the drugs and trying my weights/walking for a year. I don't think they like the drugs any more than we do. Ten pounds. Hmmmm........I'd better get busy. 
I hope you can get back to it soon. Surely being in bed for a few days won't do too much harm.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Wow. Well, here I am second sickness in a month. Husband brought it home. I had a flu shot!


You had a flu shot and have been sick twice. That's just not fair!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you Bonnie. Unfortunately, something so terrible became even more so recently. It will never be resolved, and we just have to accept that. The only thing we can do is fall to our knees and pray.


There are no words. You're right - prayer. I will pray for you, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you Bonnie. Unfortunately, something so terrible became even more so recently. It will never be resolved, and we just have to accept that. The only thing we can do is fall to our knees and pray.


There are no words. You're right - prayer. I will pray for you, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I have osteopenia which is the start of osteoporosis. Not taking meds, but do try to swim at Y but not lately because of snow, snow & today rain so we will flood.
> 
> So if you see someone paddling a boat--it's me!


 :lol: :lol: Whatever you do, don't fall in!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I have osteopenia which is the start of osteoporosis. Not taking meds, but do try to swim at Y but not lately because of snow, snow & today rain so we will flood.
> 
> So if you see someone paddling a boat--it's me!


Keep doing what you can do. No less than 3 times a week.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Gotta go as dr's office called & they have samples for me to take so chat later! Hugs to all.


Hugs to you, Janeway.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, LL. I have it, too - just use little hand weights and lots of walking (10,000 steps a day - time-consuming). Do you go to a gym, use heavy weights? I hope you don't mind my asking. I"m still experimenting.


No gym. I despise having to travel to do the work. We have a small area in the basement. I use 10 lb. weights in each hand (20 lbs.). I try to do it 3-4 times a week. This week is a bust. I also try to walk 2 miles a day (how many steps is that?) but cannot when it is nasty weather or icy. I bike, row. Biking does not help bones - that is cardio. I don't know if I am doing enough. Time will tell.

If you have any more questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's heavy. Mine are 3 pounds! I'd better toughen up. My doctor was very fine with my avoiding the drugs and trying my weights/walking for a year. I don't think they like the drugs any more than we do. Ten pounds. Hmmmm........I'd better get busy.
> I hope you can get back to it soon. Surely being in bed for a few days won't do too much harm.


Bon,

I was using 8 lb. weights. I thought it was hard. So, I said to myself - I'll use 10 lb. weights. Now the 8 lb. weights are easy and the 10 lb. ones are not that hard. I just kept going.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> What is everyones take re: flu shots?? Take?? Don't take??


I've never had a flu shot and haven't had a bad cold since we moved here almost 14 years ago. I think the drier air in Alberta made it easier to get colds. I haven't had a bad case of the flu since I was a kid. A friend is an herbalist and she's given me an "immunity" tincture -- I take a drop for a day or 2 if I'm overtired, stuffed up or have a scratchy throat and the symptoms go away.

I know the shot is based on what the predicted flu strain will be, but it is still useful for people with lowered immunity or other health issues.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> H A P P Y B I R T H D A Y T H U M P E R H A P P Y B I R
> A A A
> P P P
> P P P
> ...


Joining in the chorus -- Happy Birthday Thumper. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> What is everyones take re: flu shots?? Take?? Don't take??


 No don't take them. They are full of poisons. My dh is allergic to mercury and the shot almost killed him. I always got sick when I did take them. We try to stay away from crowds. Don't even go to church much in the winter. I have to go to the store but wipe down the buggy and my hands. The flu epidemic has started here. I have started using saline in my nose that is suppose to help kill bacteria. Also boil a pot of water with salt thrown in to get in the air.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday dear Thumper, Happy Birthday to you! Have a fun day! XXX


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Happy times!
> 
> Some of you know the horrific incident that happened to people I know which has troubled me deeply recently. (For those that don't know, it is an extremely difficult story and one I would not want many to hear, so please take no offense if I did not share it with you. If you must know, PM me.)
> 
> ...


I'm very sorry for any difficulties you and your friends are facing and will keep you in my prayers too.

I've heard a lot about the program and Yarnie was talking about it a couple of weeks ago, but have never seen it - only ads for it. Will look up when it comes on here.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thinking of Yarnie - she hasn't posted for a few days; has anyone heard from her? Hope she's doing ok with all the bad weather in the area.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No don't take them. They are full of poisons. My dh is allergic to mercury and the shot almost killed him. I always got sick when I did take them. We try to stay away from crowds. Don't even go to church much in the winter. I have to go to the store but wipe down the buggy and my hands. The flu epidemic has started here. I have started using saline in my nose that is suppose to help kill bacteria. Also boil a pot of water with salt thrown in to get in the air.


You use a Neti Pot? We do. How is your pooch?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> No gym. I despise having to travel to do the work. We have a small area in the basement. I use 10 lb. weights in each hand (20 lbs.). I try to do it 3-4 times a week. This week is a bust. I also try to walk 2 miles a day (how many steps is that?) but cannot when it is nasty weather or icy. I bike, row. Biking does not help bones - that is cardio. I don't know if I am doing enough. Time will tell.
> 
> If you have any more questions, feel free to ask.


I think 2 miles is close to 10,000 steps. I walk in the house. Rowing is great. You do more than I do. I have trouble finding time just for the walking and weights. My goal is to do it every day because I miss a lot - going out of town to visit kids. It's hard to find time to walk there. I'm impressed with your routine!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think 2 miles is close to 10,000 steps. I walk in the house. Rowing is great. You do more than I do. I have trouble finding time just for the walking and weights. My goal is to do it every day because I miss a lot - going out of town to visit kids. It's hard to find time to walk there. I'm impressed with your routine!


When it comes to your bones, you must find time. Make it a job you MUST do.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> When it comes to your bones, you must find time. Make it a job you MUST do.


You are right. The consequences for not doing it are too great. I appreciate the encouragement!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You are right. The consequences for not doing it are too great. I appreciate the encouragement!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

A very Happy Birthday wishes going out your way, Thumper! Hope you have a nice day! 
DS is having his 37th tomorrow.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Gotta go as dr's office called & they have samples for me to take so chat later! Hugs to all.


So glad.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's heavy. Mine are 3 pounds! I'd better toughen up. My doctor was very fine with my avoiding the drugs and trying my weights/walking for a year. I don't think they like the drugs any more than we do. Ten pounds. Hmmmm........I'd better get busy.
> I hope you can get back to it soon. Surely being in bed for a few days won't do too much harm.


Walking is the best all-around exercise for us, post-men. ladies. I also took meds to strengthen my bones but went off them after 3 yrs when bad news started to come out about their side-effects. You must have strong biceps LL, after lifting 10# weights. I find it hard to lift half that wt. I do walk, when my Achilles heel allows. Had my flu shot, with my MIL. Have been getting the shot for the past 10 yrs because it was required by my employer and, now my Dr. is very adamant about me getting it. I don't really know if it makes any difference. I feel that there are always germs that can sneak past our immune system and lay us up for a few days. It's just a matter of being lucky enough to avoid them. My biggest exposure to others is either at the super market or the church, but for anyone who works with seniors or children, it's a requirement to get the flu shot. (Aren't there also some rare, but very serious, reactions to flu shots? I know of one person who lost his feeling in his extremities, and still has some loss of feeling after 5 yrs.) 
My heart goes out to you and your hubby, LL. Wish I lived closer so that I could stop in and keep you company and make sure you have all you need. I could even walk your dogs! :-D :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Walking is the best all-around exercise for us, post-men. ladies. I also took meds to strengthen my bones but went off them after 3 yrs when bad news started to come out about their side-effects. You must have strong biceps LL, after lifting 10# weights. I find it hard to lift half that wt. I do walk, when my Achilles heel allows. Had my flu shot, with my MIL. Have been getting the shot for the past 10 yrs because it was required by my employer and, now my Dr. is very adamant about me getting it. I don't really know if it makes any difference. I feel that there are always germs that can sneak past our immune system and lay us up for a few days. It's just a matter of being lucky enough to avoid them. My biggest exposure to others is either at the super market or the church, but for anyone who works with seniors or children, it's a requirement to get the flu shot. (Aren't there also some rare, but very serious, reactions to flu shots? I know of one person who lost his feeling in his extremities, and still has some loss of feeling after 5 yrs.)
> My heart goes out to you and your hubby, LL. Wish I lived closer so that I could stop in and keep you company and make sure you have all you need. I could even walk your dogs! :-D :thumbup:


I'm sold on the flu shot for me because I had the flu once - sick as a dog - and never again since I started getting the shot. My husband has to get it - no choice - only once did he get the flu in spite of the shot - and it was a shorter, less severe case. My kids don't all get it, though - even though I TELL them to. Kids! Just because they're all over 35 they think they can do as they please. :shock:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm sold on the flu shot for me because I had the flu once - sick as a dog - and never again since I started getting the shot. My husband has to get it - no choice - only once did he get the flu in spite of the shot - and it was a shorter, less severe case. My kids don't all get it, though - even though I TELL them to. Kids! Just because they're all over 35 they think they can do as they please. :shock:


Not only do they think they can do as they please, they think they're impervious to sickness, accidents, bad luck, old age, etc... :-D ;-)


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Walking is the best all-around exercise for us, post-men. ladies. I also took meds to strengthen my bones but went off them after 3 yrs when bad news started to come out about their side-effects. You must have strong biceps LL, after lifting 10# weights. I find it hard to lift half that wt. I do walk, when my Achilles heel allows. Had my flu shot, with my MIL. Have been getting the shot for the past 10 yrs because it was required by my employer and, now my Dr. is very adamant about me getting it. I don't really know if it makes any difference. I feel that there are always germs that can sneak past our immune system and lay us up for a few days. It's just a matter of being lucky enough to avoid them. My biggest exposure to others is either at the super market or the church, but for anyone who works with seniors or children, it's a requirement to get the flu shot. (Aren't there also some rare, but very serious, reactions to flu shots? I know of one person who lost his feeling in his extremities, and still has some loss of feeling after 5 yrs.)
> My heart goes out to you and your hubby, LL. Wish I lived closer so that I could stop in and keep you company and make sure you have all you need. I could even walk your dogs! :-D :thumbup:


Jokim,

It would be SO nice if you lived closer. Thank you for your thoughts. We are coming along.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Happy times!
> 
> Some of you know the horrific incident that happened to people I know which has troubled me deeply recently. (For those that don't know, it is an extremely difficult story and one I would not want many to hear, so please take no offense if I did not share it with you. If you must know, PM me.)
> 
> ...


That's the first American sitcom that I have laughed at in a long time. I also like Modern Family. It has many funny moments as well. they can keep the rest as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Huh? Who? Me? Nah!


Yes, Happy Birthday to you. Hope you have a very happy day. I'm having ice cream in your honor tonight, it will be vanilla fudge.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway, you are wonderful. No, we have no one to check on us. I have friends who check in on me via email or calls. I bet your soup is the best. Yes, we had our flu shots. Lot of good it did us.
> 
> Thank you for caring. I really appreciate it.


I, too, hope you feel better soon. Force yourself to get out of bed and walk around a bit. Take a shower, the steam will be good for you. Change the sheets, get hubby to help, get back into bed and take a nap. Feel better.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> A very Happy Birthday wishes going out your way, Thumper! Hope you have a nice day!
> DS is having his 37th tomorrow.


Mine is a milestone. #60!

Thank you, everyone, for your well wishes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey every one.
You know I am praying for you KGP. Been busy trying to get thinkgs done so staying off computer.

Happy birthday Thumper, Hope you have a wonderful day.

Big Bang every thurdays so love it belly laughs are good for you.

Lucy sorry you are under weather get well soon.

Glad to hear your good new Jayne. 

Flu shot every year as use to work in the clinic required. Get them every year no side effects.
Also havae had IV"s get dehydrate very easy. Don't worry about this as I live it to the Lord to take care of me.
But don't feel that if you have side effects one should have one.

Asking everyone to Pray for Bumpkins, she and family need it. I will leave it to her to tell you all why. But just pray for her and family please.


Nine days of below 0 Said it would warm up Monday then it was going to be Tues., than Wed, then Thursday. Finial today in the 30's but now rest of the news. Todays weather fog this morning, misting, sleets this afternoon, then rain, then snow tonight into tomorrow. Today is only the 10th. What will it be the rest of this month.

Plus to top news off water main break. Fix got shower in and just about finish in shower and guess what, water slowing up but got done just in time. Water main break again. Good thing can't do wash or dishes, bad thing use to having water.

Off now my best to all.

Just please pray for Bumpkins and her family.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I think 2 miles is close to 10,000 steps. I walk in the house. Rowing is great. You do more than I do. I have trouble finding time just for the walking and weights. My goal is to do it every day because I miss a lot - going out of town to visit kids. It's hard to find time to walk there. I'm impressed with your routine!


Bonnie, you can always take the kids out for a walk before or after dinner. Have some gramma time. We won't let you get away with excuses. :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Happy to hear this! Great news for you.


He gave me 10 days of samples so must still buy 4 days worth of this medicine. Maybe it won't cost too much--I hope!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I, too, hope you feel better soon. Force yourself to get out of bed and walk around a bit. Take a shower, the steam will be good for you. Change the sheets, get hubby to help, get back into bed and take a nap. Feel better.


Good advice, Solo! :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Bon,
> 
> I was using 8 lb. weights. I thought it was hard. So, I said to myself - I'll use 10 lb. weights. Now the 8 lb. weights are easy and the 10 lb. ones are not that hard. I just kept going.


Oh, I'm such a wimp as my weights are only 2lbs each. I need to buy at least 5 lb weights.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I, too, hope you feel better soon. Force yourself to get out of bed and walk around a bit. Take a shower, the steam will be good for you. Change the sheets, get hubby to help, get back into bed and take a nap. Feel better.


Solo,

I did all of that today. It really helps. Thank you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey every one.
> You know I am praying for you KGP. Been busy trying to get thinkgs done so staying off computer.
> 
> Happy birthday Thumper, Hope you have a wonderful day.
> ...


I am out of it. What is going on with Bumpkins? Please tell me.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, I'm such a wimp as my weights are only 2lbs each. I need to buy at least 5 lb weights.


You can do it!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am out of it. What is going on with Bumpkins? Please tell me.


Me too what is wrong with her? Sending love & prayers.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Me too what is wrong with her? Sending love & prayers.


Janeway, I hope someone tells us! CB where are you and are you and your family all right?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Mine is a milestone. #60!
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for your well wishes.


60! Child, you're just hitting your stride! Good thing, too - what with TWO new babies in the family. Have a wonderful year!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

CB you and your family are in my daily prayers.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey every one.
> You know I am praying for you KGP. Been busy trying to get thinkgs done so staying off computer.
> 
> Happy birthday Thumper, Hope you have a wonderful day.
> ...


Oh, dear - there are a lot of worries on KP right now. I will pray for CB and her family. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Bonnie, you can always take the kids out for a walk before or after dinner. Have some gramma time. We won't let you get away with excuses. :thumbup:


Sounds good. My one daughter runs every morning - about 4 miles. For her sanity! I walk there sometimes - sometimes we're just too busy, and sometimes I'm just too daggone tired. The spirit's willing but the flesh is weak, I'm sorry to say. I'll do better, though, now that the holidays are over.

Thanks for the encouraging words!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> No weights and only normal walking. This last month not much walking either, I stayed in the house from Saturday night until Wednesday, then I went out to feed the birds. At least it was nice today when I had to go to work. Then snowing when I got out of work. I will be working full time starting Jan 21st.


I've always walked, can't even remember when I started - as a young adult. It was much harder to do when I was working - just finding the time. Sometimes a couple of us would just walk around inside the building - and chat.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Solo,
> 
> I did all of that today. It really helps. Thank you!


Glad you're doing a little better LL and hope tomorrow is a better day


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Good to hear from you Yarnie; hope they fix the water problems and you stay safe and comfortable.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, dear - there are a lot of worries on KP right now. I will pray for CB and her family. Thanks for letting us know.


I'm grateful we've been able to share our worries, sorrows and joy;

Without sorrow, the heart would never learn the meaning of joy.
Without tears, our eyes would never see what we hold inside. 
Without darkness, we would have no reason to look to the light of heaven. (Irish Proverb)


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

My bone density tests are very good. I have always enjoyed milk and drink at least a glass a day plus 600 mg of calcium (60% daily requirement-dr) +D 3, cheese, do a lot of pressure cooking and can eat the bones. Also eat other food high in calcium: greens like kale, Ch cab like bak choi, soy products, broccoli, almonds and other nuts, fish, etc. I have fallen off my bike so many times and with no fractures just bruising. I also think heredity plays a role. (100% dr)


bonbf3 said:


> Take. How about you, RU?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Weight bearing exercises which apply force to the longitudinal length of the bones are very important for good bone health. That would be for both UE and LE. One leg standing is good and done without support it also challenges balance. If poor balance then just touch finger tips to back of chair or counter top. It's a good thing to do when brushing teeth. Saves time. That would be for the LE.

Lucy you can do it. Just start with a little bit and increase slowly. Your bones wouldn't wither that quickly. Try to get out of bed as much as possible and just stand by the bed. Maybe every hour. I know it's no fun but you can do it.


Lukelucy said:


> Joey,
> 
> I have osteoporosis too. I am trying to avoid drugs (I was on them before) so I lift weights. People tell me it works. I'll see when I have my next scan. But, being sick in bed makes my bones wither. Causes me to worry about them. Will start lifting, hopefully, next week. If I can.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You need to increase your weights gradually. After you can do 20 reps comfortably for a week then add 2lbs and continue. And of course it depends what exercises you are doing. Don't be over concerned about the amt of resistance. Don't want to apply too much force or tear any ligaments. 3-5 lbs are good for wrists and forewarm wouldn't go any higher unless job requires it. Biceps and triceps can aim for more. Also shoulders. Any one who has Le Crueset pots gets a good workout.

It may be a good idea to have your doc refer you to a PT or OT for an exercise program. That way you would be evaluated and the parameters would be clearly defined and checked to make certain you are doing the exercises correctly. Sometimes with osteo you need to support the extremity in a special way.


bonbf3 said:


> That's heavy. Mine are 3 pounds! I'd better toughen up. My doctor was very fine with my avoiding the drugs and trying my weights/walking for a year. I don't think they like the drugs any more than we do. Ten pounds. Hmmmm........I'd better get busy.
> I hope you can get back to it soon. Surely being in bed for a few days won't do too much harm.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I respectfully disagree with you. Biking with resistance does help with bones and increases LE muscle strength. And when you go up hill you can feel the force which is applied to the long bones of the legs. That force is very good in stimulating good bone health. I agree walking is excellent and we all should walk more.


Lukelucy said:


> No gym. I despise having to travel to do the work. We have a small area in the basement. I use 10 lb. weights in each hand (20 lbs.). I try to do it 3-4 times a week. This week is a bust. I also try to walk 2 miles a day (how many steps is that?) but cannot when it is nasty weather or icy. I bike, row. Biking does not help bones - that is cardio. I don't know if I am doing enough. Time will tell.
> 
> If you have any more questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

If I feel a cold coming on I double my Vit C and the cold looks for someone else. Too bad the medical curriculum does not teach herbal remedies. Just need to be careful with them if taking any drugs.

I also believe it's a good idea to avoid crowds whenever possible.



west coast kitty said:


> I've never had a flu shot and haven't had a bad cold since we moved here almost 14 years ago. I think the drier air in Alberta made it easier to get colds. I haven't had a bad case of the flu since I was a kid. A friend is an herbalist and she's given me an "immunity" tincture -- I take a drop for a day or 2 if I'm overtired, stuffed up or have a scratchy throat and the symptoms go away.
> 
> I know the shot is based on what the predicted flu strain will be, but it is still useful for people with lowered immunity or other health issues.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> When it comes to your bones, you must find time. Make it a job you MUST do.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks Kitty Very Kindly thoughts



west coast kitty said:


> I'm grateful we've been able to share our worries, sorrows and joy;
> 
> Without sorrow, the heart would never learn the meaning of joy.
> Without tears, our eyes would never see what we hold inside.
> Without darkness, we would have no reason to look to the light of heaven. (Irish Proverb)


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have taken Fosomax and I had been on hormone patches before then.


I was on Fosamax and Estrogen pills at the same time. I have changed doctors since then.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, dear - there are a lot of worries on KP right now. I will pray for CB and her family. Thanks for letting us know.


I am praying for you CB. What is going on!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad you're doing a little better LL and hope tomorrow is a better day


Thank you WCK. We are still feeling not well. We are getting better but it is very little each day. Last night I made mac and cheese. That is all we could eat. That took it out of me - just making that. But we had to have something.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Weight bearing exercises which apply force to the longitudinal length of the bones are very important for good bone health. That would be for both UE and LE. One leg standing is good and done without support it also challenges balance. If poor balance then just touch finger tips to back of chair or counter top. It's a good thing to do when brushing teeth. Saves time. That would be for the LE.
> 
> Lucy you can do it. Just start with a little bit and increase slowly. Your bones wouldn't wither that quickly. Try to get out of bed as much as possible and just stand by the bed. Maybe every hour. I know it's no fun but you can do it.


RU,

Thank you, RU. I'll try it. Good to know.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> You need to increase your weights gradually. After you can do 20 reps comfortably for a week then add 2lbs and continue. And of course it depends what exercises you are doing. Don't be over concerned about the amt of resistance. Don't want to apply too much force or tear any ligaments. 3-5 lbs are good for wrists and forewarm wouldn't go any higher unless job requires it. Biceps and triceps can aim for more. Also shoulders. Any one who has Le Crueset pots gets a good workout.
> 
> It may be a good idea to have your doc refer you to a PT or OT for an exercise program. That way you would be evaluated and the parameters would be clearly defined and checked to make certain you are doing the exercises correctly. Sometimes with osteo you need to support the extremity in a special way.


I have been exercising for about 35 years. I have been lifting weights for years. I did not have any one to teach me. Maybe I should have, as you suggest. I do 3 rounds of 8 reps each. I do about 11 different kinds of lifting. So that is 8 reps x 3 x 11 exercises. Is that ok?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I respectfully disagree with you. Biking with resistance does help with bones and increases LE muscle strength. And when you go up hill you can feel the force which is applied to the long bones of the legs. That force is very good in stimulating good bone health. I agree walking is excellent and we all should walk more.


RU, It was a doctor that told me that biking doesn't help bones. I hope you are right. You can disagree with me any time. I sometimes thought what you wrote, but I do not know. I bike between 3 and 10 miles (depending on how I feel). It takes me about 34 minutes to do 10 miles. That is on a road bike and I am in high gear and pushing for every second. I sweat like a pig.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> If I feel a cold coming on I double my Vit C and the cold looks for someone else. Too bad the medical curriculum does not teach herbal remedies. Just need to be careful with them if taking any drugs.
> 
> I also believe it's a good idea to avoid crowds whenever possible.


So true.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Thanks Kitty Very Kindly thoughts


Yes, a great thought.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Thanks Kitty Very Kindly thoughts


Thanks WCK . XX


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

To my KP friends.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

CB sending love & prayers.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Having such a good week. Last night sleet rain and snow..

First day it was warm here, and this is what happening. At least made it throught last night and today so far have water.
Makes one wonder how in days of old they got through it all when things like this kind of weather happens. 

Only thing good about being house bound is finial getting task should have been doing and did not do . They some are getting done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> CB sending love & prayers.


Ah Jaynie you are a love. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:



> I'm grateful we've been able to share our worries, sorrows and joy;
> 
> Without sorrow, the heart would never learn the meaning of joy.
> Without tears, our eyes would never see what we hold inside.
> Without darkness, we would have no reason to look to the light of heaven. (Irish Proverb)


You always show us what at least I forget. Thank you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> CB sending love & prayers.


Thanks Janie. Love and prayer back to you too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you WCK. We are still feeling not well. We are getting better but it is very little each day. Last night I made mac and cheese. That is all we could eat. That took it out of me - just making that. But we had to have something.


Oh, my - I hope this is over soon. Something nasty hit you two.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I have been exercising for about 35 years. I have been lifting weights for years. I did not have any one to teach me. Maybe I should have, as you suggest. I do 3 rounds of 8 reps each. I do about 11 different kinds of lifting. So that is 8 reps x 3 x 11 exercises. Is that ok?


Wow - that's a great workout! I'm impressed! 24 x 11 - can't do that one in my head. It's ...........................................a lot. Your bones love you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> CB sending love & prayers.


These are all so nice, Jane.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Multiplying by 11. sometimes works by taking the first number, write the first digit as the first digit in your answer, write the second digit as the third digit in your answer, add the two together and that is your middle digit.
> 
> One of the many short cuts, I have learned over the years. I needed these kind of things to keep ahead of my students.


You know, that rings a bell from the distant past. Thanks, Joeysomma! 24 x 11 must be 264? I'm going to try hard to remember that one! (Did I get it right?)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I spent the morning driving around Atlanta trying to find my way to and from a basketball game. Thirty-minute drive, according to Google Maps. I allowed 45 minutes, arrived an hour and 15 minutes after leaving home. Game half over - Sarah played about 5 minutes, then out. (She's 8 - they all get equal time on the floor.) That was it! Got lost going home, too. 

I have NO NO NO sense of direction. But I did manage to get to the game and home - I just took the scenic route both times. Add to the unknown path I was taking, pouring rain, faded road striping, and nonexistent or impossible to read street signs. Not only that - I was going to a basketball game in the Cathedral of Christ the King. (I know - funny, huh?) I went to the first cathedral I came to. Wrong cathedral. Who knew? It was the Episcopalian Cathedral. Ooops! I even went inside and asked where the gym was. They were very nice. Didn't laugh, didn't judge (aloud). Just sent me to Catholic Cathedral down the street, which really needs a BIG sign. 

What a day. The rain hammered the last nail in the coffin of what used to be our back yard. It is now a mass of tributaries, small winding inlets leading from the front of the house to the creek in back. The creek became a roaring river for a while - quite lovely to watch. Now - the big fix, whatever that will be. It's okay - I love rain, and we knew we'd have to fix up the yard soon anyway.

What a day. It wasn't even a day - just a morning! What's to come?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Wow - that's a great workout! I'm impressed! 24 x 11 - can't do that one in my head. It's ...........................................a lot. Your bones love you!


I hope so. Osteoporosis is a killer. Just went to the grocery store because I had to go. Fell down - slipped on water! Was shaken up. All because of sickness.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Multiplying by 11. sometimes works by taking the first number, write the first digit as the first digit in your answer, write the second digit as the third digit in your answer, add the two together and that is your middle digit.
> 
> One of the many short cuts, I have learned over the years. I needed these kind of things to keep ahead of my students.


Thanks for this. I like things like this.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope so. Osteoporosis is a killer. Just went to the grocery store because I had to go. Fell down - slipped on water! Was shaken up. All because of sickness.


I'm so glad you didn't get hurt. Right after I went to the dr and found out I had osteoporosis, I was outside talking to the man next door, turned, slipped on leaves, fell on my hip on concrete. Thank goodness no break - just a big purple bruise and a very strange look on my neighbor's face!

I read the best way not to have a fracture with osteoporosis is - don't fall! Good old common sense.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm so glad you didn't get hurt. Right after I went to the dr and found out I had osteoporosis, I was outside talking to the man next door, turned, slipped on leaves, fell on my hip on concrete. Thank goodness no break - just a big purple bruise and a very strange look on my neighbor's face!
> 
> I read the best way not to have a fracture with osteoporosis is - don't fall! Good old common sense.


Yes, it is frightening to fall when your bones are weak. Glad you did not hurt yourself!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I spent the morning driving around Atlanta trying to find my way to and from a basketball game. Thirty-minute drive, according to Google Maps. I allowed 45 minutes, arrived an hour and 15 minutes after leaving home. Game half over - Sarah played about 5 minutes, then out. (She's 8 - they all get equal time on the floor.) That was it! Got lost going home, too.
> 
> I have NO NO NO sense of direction. But I did manage to get to the game and home - I just took the scenic route both times. Add to the unknown path I was taking, pouring rain, faded road striping, and nonexistent or impossible to read street signs. Not only that - I was going to a basketball game in the Cathedral of Christ the King. (I know - funny, huh?) I went to the first cathedral I came to. Wrong cathedral. Who knew? It was the Episcopalian Cathedral. Ooops! I even went inside and asked where the gym was. They were very nice. Didn't laugh, didn't judge (aloud). Just sent me to Catholic Cathedral down the street, which really needs a BIG sign.
> 
> ...


Oh Bonnie that made me laugh so hard! I have done things like that. I got lost 3 weeks ago coming back from church at night. I only live about 2 1/2 miles from church. Funny feeling being lost. You lifted my spirits. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh Bonnie that made me laugh so hard! I have done things like that. I got lost 3 weeks ago coming back from church at night. I only live about 2 1/2 miles from church. Funny feeling being lost. You lifted my spirits. :thumbup:


I'm glad I lifted your spirits. That made it worthwhile getting lost today! Yes, it is a weird feeling, especially when you're close to home.

Have you ever been driving a regular route, then suddenly realized you don't know what road you're on? That's weird and a little scary. Then you see something familiar and - phew! I guess so much of driving is automatic. It's a wonder we get where we're going at all!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> To my KP friends.


Terrific Janie - thanks! I've got you tied around my little finger. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I was on Fosamax and Estrogen pills at the same time. I have changed doctors since then.


Oh, man, I'd be afraid to go on Estrogen. Hope you do well on it without incident.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I have been exercising for about 35 years. I have been lifting weights for years. I did not have any one to teach me. Maybe I should have, as you suggest. I do 3 rounds of 8 reps each. I do about 11 different kinds of lifting. So that is 8 reps x 3 x 11 exercises. Is that ok?


I'm impressed with your discipline! Is that OK? :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Especially for my friends who are hurting today.


Perfect - thank you Joey. Thoughts of you CB especially now.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Multiplying by 11. sometimes works by taking the first number, write the first digit as the first digit in your answer, write the second digit as the third digit in your answer, add the two together and that is your middle digit.
> 
> One of the many short cuts, I have learned over the years. I needed these kind of things to keep ahead of my students.


OMG . never heard this and LOVE it! What are the exceptions (the reason you wrote 'sometimes'). BTW: 11 has always been my favorite number. I should have known this short cut long ago.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I spent the morning driving around Atlanta trying to find my way to and from a basketball game. Thirty-minute drive, according to Google Maps. I allowed 45 minutes, arrived an hour and 15 minutes after leaving home. Game half over - Sarah played about 5 minutes, then out. (She's 8 - they all get equal time on the floor.) That was it! Got lost going home, too.
> 
> I have NO NO NO sense of direction. But I did manage to get to the game and home - I just took the scenic route both times. Add to the unknown path I was taking, pouring rain, faded road striping, and nonexistent or impossible to read street signs. Not only that - I was going to a basketball game in the Cathedral of Christ the King. (I know - funny, huh?) I went to the first cathedral I came to. Wrong cathedral. Who knew? It was the Episcopalian Cathedral. Ooops! I even went inside and asked where the gym was. They were very nice. Didn't laugh, didn't judge (aloud). Just sent me to Catholic Cathedral down the street, which really needs a BIG sign.
> 
> ...


 :XD: My friend, the writer. Call your backyard Winding River Cathedral when complete on a BIG sign. Buy a boat in the meantime.

BTW: Reminds me of seeing one of our neighbors in a canoe going from his front door across his front lawn to get to his car parked on the street in front of his home.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm glad I lifted your spirits. That made it worthwhile getting lost today! Yes, it is a weird feeling, especially when you're close to home.
> 
> Have you ever been driving a regular route, then suddenly realized you don't know what road you're on? That's weird and a little scary. Then you see something familiar and - phew! I guess so much of driving is automatic. It's a wonder we get where we're going at all!


I suggest a mobile GPS for your next gift!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope so. Osteoporosis is a killer. Just went to the grocery store because I had to go. Fell down - slipped on water! Was shaken up. All because of sickness.


I do hope you're ok after this fall, LL. Hugs to you and know that we're commiserating with you. Get well quickly.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, man, I'd be afraid to go on Estrogen. Hope you do well on it without incident.


I refused the estrogen, too, because I didn't want PMS, which he said was a possibility. (I was enjoying being almost normal.) Then, when my heel bone density came back with osteopenia, I asked my doctor if that little bit of bone loss was common for someone my age. He answer, "Not if they take hormones." Needless to say, that was my last visit to him (for that and other reasons). He was a pompous self-important, bordering on sadistic ___________________. I put lots of dashes so you can fill in anything you want - it will fit.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Bon can't stop laughing at the getting lost.

One friend and I got lost one night so we pull into a gass station. She ask the man you all know where the town (won't name it) is in her best southern accent. We were in a truck with Wisc. license plates. The man look at her and then the truck, had a funny look on his face.

She was southern, just got back from a visit back home. I told her she only went home to get her accent back. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

With both of you on taking estrogen lasted one week. Then had Doctor say I was afraid of taking pills. No I was having second thoughts and also bad reactions to them. Not to smart for an MD. Next doctor confirmed I was right.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, man, I'd be afraid to go on Estrogen. Hope you do well on it without incident.


KPG,

I have been off it for about 6-7 years now. Thank God. My doctor insisted. Changed doctors and off I went.

Meanwhile, the first doctor's wife died of a brain tumor. I wonder if he put HER on estrogen.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm impressed with your discipline! Is that OK? :-D


Of course it's OK!!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I do hope you're ok after this fall, LL. Hugs to you and know that we're commiserating with you. Get well quickly.


Thank you, Jokim. My jeans were ripped. So, I guess I cannot wear them any more. Or maybe I'll repair them.

I made homemade pizza tonight. I had one piece, husband had two. I also made him a fruit salad. He ate a small bowl with yoghurt. Our store presently has the most delicious mangos. So, they went into the salad with blueberries, apple, pineapple, orange, strawberries. Yumm.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm impressed with your discipline! Is that OK? :-D


LL and KPG - remember the old book, "I'm Okay, You're Okay?"

Everybody's Oooooooh-Kaaaaaaaay! Just my opinion.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: My friend, the writer. Call your backyard Winding River Cathedral when complete on a BIG sign. Buy a boat in the meantime.
> 
> BTW: Reminds me of seeing one of our neighbors in a canoe going from his front door across his front lawn to get to his car parked on the street in front of his home.


I love your ideas! I will start knitting a sign tomorrow!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I suggest a mobile GPS for your next gift!


I have one, believe it or not. I tried it out once, coming home from my daughter's house. I was testing it since I already knew the way, and it failed. As I approached Spaghetti Junction (huge intersection of interstate and beltway), it told me to go south to Atlanta instead of north to my home. Big mistake. Important distinction between north and south.

I read once that we have iron filings in our noses that give us a sense of direction. I don't think I have any. The little lady in my GPS doesn't have them either.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bon can't stop laughing at the getting lost.
> 
> One friend and I got lost one night so we pull into a gass station. She ask the man you all know where the town (won't name it) is in her best southern accent. We were in a truck with Wisc. license plates. The man look at her and then the truck, had a funny look on his face.
> 
> She was southern, just got back from a visit back home. I told her she only went home to get her accent back. :roll:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Jokim. My jeans were ripped. So, I guess I cannot wear them any more. Or maybe I'll repair them.
> 
> I made homemade pizza tonight. I had one piece, husband had two. I also made him a fruit salad. He ate a small bowl with yoghurt. Our store presently has the most delicious mangos. So, they went into the salad with blueberries, apple, pineapple, orange, strawberries. Yumm.


You're making better meals sick than I do when I'm well! Homemade pizza and fruit salad. Nice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> I have been off it for about 6-7 years now. Thank God. My doctor insisted. Changed doctors and off I went.
> 
> Meanwhile, the first doctor's wife died of a brain tumor. I wonder if he put HER on estrogen.


I'm just glad we all had the good sense to change doctors.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> LL and KPG - remember the old book, "I'm Okay, You're Okay?"
> 
> Everybody's Oooooooh-Kaaaaaaaay! Just my opinion.


 :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm just glad we all had the good sense to change doctors.


Yes. Thank God I did - and you too. Some doctors can kill you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes. Thank God I did - and you too. Some doctors can kill you.


Yep.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> To my KP friends.


That was very nice Jane; I love all the sayings and pics you've posted


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Having such a good week. Last night sleet rain and snow..
> 
> First day it was warm here, and this is what happening. At least made it throught last night and today so far have water.
> Makes one wonder how in days of old they got through it all when things like this kind of weather happens.
> ...


Even when I'm housebound, I can find a reason to avoid doing some of the things that should to be done (sometimes hubby does them if I procrastinate long enough :XD: )


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good old days. Remember doing any of these?http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=3645049717495


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good old days. Remember doing any of these?http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=3645049717495


Ah, yes - I remember it well. Made me laugh and cry. I wish kids today could grow up as we did.

I loved the one about getting dizzy giving us the giggles. It didn't take much.

And oh, that music. Mmmmmm.....slow dancing to that. Sigh.

Thanks CB. That was quite a treat.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Terrific Janie - thanks! I've got you tied around my little finger. :-D


You & all of the others on here are very special people to me. Big Arm Hugs, Jane


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Even when I'm housebound, I can find a reason to avoid doing some of the things that should to be done (sometimes hubby does them if I procrastinate long enough :XD: )


You are a lady after my heart as with 13" of snow, I thought I'll do that chore tomorrow, but tomorrow isn't here yet!

The shampoo/cream rinse bottles that I keep on the shower floor where they are easily reached when setting on my shower chair turned over & yuk, there was slime on the bottom. I cleaned them off after the shower! Cannot believe I had let it get so dirty! I must do better as surely Spring is around the corner or so I think about January.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You & all of the others on here are very special people to me. Big Arm Hugs, Jane


So are you, Janeway.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Jokim. My jeans were ripped. So, I guess I cannot wear them any more. Or maybe I'll repair them.
> 
> I made homemade pizza tonight. I had one piece, husband had two. I also made him a fruit salad. He ate a small bowl with yoghurt. Our store presently has the most delicious mangos. So, they went into the salad with blueberries, apple, pineapple, orange, strawberries. Yumm.


Oh, that sounds good. Pizza & fruit salad will make you feel better. Do you make your crust?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, that sounds good. Pizza & fruit salad will make you feel better. Do you make your crust?


I used to, but not now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Especially for my friends who are hurting today.


Thanks Joey


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I spent the morning driving around Atlanta trying to find my way to and from a basketball game. Thirty-minute drive, according to Google Maps. I allowed 45 minutes, arrived an hour and 15 minutes after leaving home. Game half over - Sarah played about 5 minutes, then out. (She's 8 - they all get equal time on the floor.) That was it! Got lost going home, too.
> 
> I have NO NO NO sense of direction. But I did manage to get to the game and home - I just took the scenic route both times. Add to the unknown path I was taking, pouring rain, faded road striping, and nonexistent or impossible to read street signs. Not only that - I was going to a basketball game in the Cathedral of Christ the King. (I know - funny, huh?) I went to the first cathedral I came to. Wrong cathedral. Who knew? It was the Episcopalian Cathedral. Ooops! I even went inside and asked where the gym was. They were very nice. Didn't laugh, didn't judge (aloud). Just sent me to Catholic Cathedral down the street, which really needs a BIG sign.
> 
> ...


 :lol: And none of it stressed you out so life is good. I've got a terrible sense of direction too unless I have a landmark to go by and I can get turned around very easily. I blame it on growing up in the city; DH who grew up in the country has an excellent sense of direction. I''m a very good navigator though if I have a map


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope so. Osteoporosis is a killer. Just went to the grocery store because I had to go. Fell down - slipped on water! Was shaken up. All because of sickness.


I'm so glad you didn't injure yourself LL. Would your grocery store delive for you when you're sick?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Jokim. My jeans were ripped. So, I guess I cannot wear them any more. Or maybe I'll repair them.
> 
> I made homemade pizza tonight. I had one piece, husband had two. I also made him a fruit salad. He ate a small bowl with yoghurt. Our store presently has the most delicious mangos. So, they went into the salad with blueberries, apple, pineapple, orange, strawberries. Yumm.


LL - if you were between 12 and 25, you'd be right in style with wearing ripped jeans :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good old days. Remember doing any of these?http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=3645049717495


Thanks CB, I loved that; it sure brought back a lot of memories. I think it's sad that most kids today have "play dates" instead of "going out to play"


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> You are a lady after my heart as with 13" of snow, I thought I'll do that chore tomorrow, but tomorrow isn't here yet!
> 
> The shampoo/cream rinse bottles that I keep on the shower floor where they are easily reached when setting on my shower chair turned over & yuk, there was slime on the bottom. I cleaned them off after the shower! Cannot believe I had let it get so dirty! I must do better as surely Spring is around the corner or so I think about January.


 :lol: too funny; love them Jane - hope you keep finding more for us

Here's one that ties into the talk about medications:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Jokim. My jeans were ripped. So, I guess I cannot wear them any more. Or maybe I'll repair them.
> 
> I made homemade pizza tonight. I had one piece, husband had two. I also made him a fruit salad. He ate a small bowl with yoghurt. Our store presently has the most delicious mangos. So, they went into the salad with blueberries, apple, pineapple, orange, strawberries. Yumm.


Fruit salad sounds absolutely delicious! What I do with fruit salad is sprinkle DRY instant, (sugar free if you want) vanilla pudding on it and mix it in. Let it stand for 1/2 hr in the refrig. before serving. Next time I'll try yoghurt.
Home made pizza sounds appetizing also. You must be feeling better to prepare all that food.
Can you put a patch on the jeans? We used to keep our jeans 'going' with patches 'back in the day', remember? :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> With both of you on taking estrogen lasted one week. Then had Doctor say I was afraid of taking pills. No I was having second thoughts and also bad reactions to them. Not to smart for an MD. Next doctor confirmed I was right.


It's your body, Yarnie, and no one cares more for it than you. You should always have the final say about what is done to your body.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB, I loved that; it sure brought back a lot of memories. I think it's sad that most kids today have "play dates" instead of "going out to play"


Yes, times were different then. Safer, slower, calmer, humbler and secure. Our culture has changed in a single generation, it seems.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I spent the morning driving around Atlanta trying to find my way to and from a basketball game. Thirty-minute drive, according to Google Maps. I allowed 45 minutes, arrived an hour and 15 minutes after leaving home. Game half over - Sarah played about 5 minutes, then out. (She's 8 - they all get equal time on the floor.) That was it! Got lost going home, too.
> 
> I have NO NO NO sense of direction. But I did manage to get to the game and home - I just took the scenic route both times. Add to the unknown path I was taking, pouring rain, faded road striping, and nonexistent or impossible to read street signs. Not only that - I was going to a basketball game in the Cathedral of Christ the King. (I know - funny, huh?) I went to the first cathedral I came to. Wrong cathedral. Who knew? It was the Episcopalian Cathedral. Ooops! I even went inside and asked where the gym was. They were very nice. Didn't laugh, didn't judge (aloud). Just sent me to Catholic Cathedral down the street, which really needs a BIG sign.
> 
> ...


Thank you for giving me the day's chuckle, Bonbf! I also have had my share of 'being lost' moments, too many to write about here. Big cities can be frustrating to drive through without a good map, (I don't like GPS), and it's easy to lose the sense of direction with all the signs and distractions. The worst is driving on a multi-lane highway and being in the farthest lane when you need to exit.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I had a hysterectomy when I was 40. The Doctor put me on the pills because of my age. I took them for about 5 years and quit on my own. Within two years I fell and had a compression fracture in my back. 5 years later I had another fall and broke both bones in my left arm just above the wrist. surgery needed. Then bone in elbow, little toe, and one in the right hand. Then the doctor ordered a bone scan. Bones of 80 year old at 55. Much better now.


Happy to hear you're doing much better. I had a tubal at 27 (won't tell you how long ago) and have had bone density scans done, all seems to be ok. Cross my fingers!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: too funny; love them Jane - hope you keep finding more for us
> 
> Here's one that ties into the talk about medications:


Sounds like a med. commercial you see on TV these days!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: And none of it stressed you out so life is good. I've got a terrible sense of direction too unless I have a landmark to go by and I can get turned around very easily. I blame it on growing up in the city; DH who grew up in the country has an excellent sense of direction. I''m a very good navigator though if I have a map


Yes, a map. I can't imagine you getting lost, WCK! I should have studied a more detailed map. Next time I'll do that. You'd think I'd learn.

Actually, I get very stressed when I'm lost, especially when it makes me late or when it's due to wrong directions or dim/missing street signs. Once I arrived at my destination, I recovered. But stressed - I do get stressed. It's not a pretty sight or sound. :evil:  Now, where's the bawling like a baby icon?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Not enough info to know if it is correct. Usually you would use different weight for different muscle groups. If you increase the resistance( lbs) you will increase muscle strength. If you increase number of reps you will improve your endurance. Need to know what your goal is and which muscles are weak. This is not something which can be done long distance. I do believe if you are sincere in your intent then it would be worthwhile to have a therapist evaluate you and design for you a program.



Lukelucy said:


> I have been exercising for about 35 years. I have been lifting weights for years. I did not have any one to teach me. Maybe I should have, as you suggest. I do 3 rounds of 8 reps each. I do about 11 different kinds of lifting. So that is 8 reps x 3 x 11 exercises. Is that ok?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Sounds like you are challenging your neuromuscular system. And every time you push the pedal down you are in fact weight bearing on that LE and thus providing the stressor need for bone growth and repair. When I was a student, back in the Shang Dynasty/Bronze Age, we were taught to immobilize a fracture. Absolutely no movement at all should be allowed. Then later in my career around the Tang Dynasty we learned that movement was important for stimulating bone growth and repair. Stressors are important when thinking about osteo. The height of your seat will also determine which muscles are being used.

I hope as you recover you'll be able to get back to your healthy routine whatever it may be. I can imagine there is no pleasure for you to be in bed all day.



Lukelucy said:


> RU, It was a doctor that told me that biking doesn't help bones. I hope you are right. You can disagree with me any time. I sometimes thought what you wrote, but I do not know. I bike between 3 and 10 miles (depending on how I feel). It takes me about 34 minutes to do 10 miles. That is on a road bike and I am in high gear and pushing for every second. I sweat like a pig.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Seems like you know how to fall. I take it no broken bones.



Lukelucy said:


> I hope so. Osteoporosis is a killer. Just went to the grocery store because I had to go. Fell down - slipped on water! Was shaken up. All because of sickness.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Bonnie That sounds like a research finding from a government grant.



bonbf3 said:


> I'm so glad you didn't get hurt. Right after I went to the dr and found out I had osteoporosis, I was outside talking to the man next door, turned, slipped on leaves, fell on my hip on concrete. Thank goodness no break - just a big purple bruise and a very strange look on my neighbor's face!
> 
> I read the best way not to have a fracture with osteoporosis is - don't fall! Good old common sense.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes he does sound like a ____________________. And you can tell him I said so. And a ________________. I don't want to get thrown off of KP.



bonbf3 said:


> I refused the estrogen, too, because I didn't want PMS, which he said was a possibility. (I was enjoying being almost normal.) Then, when my heel bone density came back with osteopenia, I asked my doctor if that little bit of bone loss was common for someone my age. He answer, "Not if they take hormones." Needless to say, that was my last visit to him (for that and other reasons). He was a pompous self-important, bordering on sadistic ___________________. I put lots of dashes so you can fill in anything you want - it will fit.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

What a yummy salad and it's so beautiful. Like the Japanese we eat first with our eyes now all you need to do is overnight it to me. YUM.



Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Jokim. My jeans were ripped. So, I guess I cannot wear them any more. Or maybe I'll repair them.
> 
> I made homemade pizza tonight. I had one piece, husband had two. I also made him a fruit salad. He ate a small bowl with yoghurt. Our store presently has the most delicious mangos. So, they went into the salad with blueberries, apple, pineapple, orange, strawberries. Yumm.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Remember the title but can't recall what it was about???



bonbf3 said:


> LL and KPG - remember the old book, "I'm Okay, You're Okay?"
> 
> Everybody's Oooooooh-Kaaaaaaaay! Just my opinion.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Very funny especially if you read them out loud.You sure do have good sources.



Janeway said:


> You are a lady after my heart as with 13" of snow, I thought I'll do that chore tomorrow, but tomorrow isn't here yet!
> 
> The shampoo/cream rinse bottles that I keep on the shower floor where they are easily reached when setting on my shower chair turned over & yuk, there was slime on the bottom. I cleaned them off after the shower! Cannot believe I had let it get so dirty! I must do better as surely Spring is around the corner or so I think about January.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Agree. And so little spontaneous play. All organized. I think play dates are mostly an excuse for the mothers to get together and avoid doing something with their kids. And the kid's birthday parties are all about the adults who are also invited. Didn't we just drop our kids off at their friends homes? Not at zoos, aquariums, etc.??



west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB, I loved that; it sure brought back a lot of memories. I think it's sad that most kids today have "play dates" instead of "going out to play"


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Vanilla pudding on fruit sounds like a good idea. Must try it next time.



Jokim said:


> Fruit salad sounds absolutely delicious! What I do with fruit salad is sprinkle DRY instant, (sugar free if you want) vanilla pudding on it and mix it in. Let it stand for 1/2 hr in the refrig. before serving. Next time I'll try yoghurt.
> Home made pizza sounds appetizing also. You must be feeling better to prepare all that food.
> Can you put a patch on the jeans? We used to keep our jeans 'going' with patches 'back in the day', remember? :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so glad you didn't injure yourself LL. Would your grocery store delive for you when you're sick?


I don't know if they would deliver. I'll look into it. Thank you WCK.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> LL - if you were between 12 and 25, you'd be right in style with wearing ripped jeans :lol:


Right. But I am WAY past that age!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Fruit salad sounds absolutely delicious! What I do with fruit salad is sprinkle DRY instant, (sugar free if you want) vanilla pudding on it and mix it in. Let it stand for 1/2 hr in the refrig. before serving. Next time I'll try yoghurt.
> Home made pizza sounds appetizing also. You must be feeling better to prepare all that food.
> Can you put a patch on the jeans? We used to keep our jeans 'going' with patches 'back in the day', remember? :-D


Yes, I will try to patch it. I can use them for work around the house. I cooked because my husband needed food. It was a big chore to do it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have patched a lot of jeans and work pants. I use the back of the legs of another ripped pair, cut the patch larger than the hole. iron "wonder under" (or something similar on the back of the patch). Then iron it on the pants to cover the hole then zig-zag around the patch. The wonder under should hold the patch in place while you sew it.
> 
> Now for the grands, I have fabric with patches of military, airplanes and stuff. I will use these for patching sweatpants. the boys loved them when they were small.
> 
> At one time I purchased a lot of iron on patches, on clearance, and I used those for the boys work clothes. They were glad when I used the last one, since they were pink. How could I turn down a sale price of $.01 per package?


Good ideas. Thank you. Pink. I love it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I had a hysterectomy when I was 40. The Doctor put me on the pills because of my age. I took them for about 5 years and quit on my own. Within two years I fell and had a compression fracture in my back. 5 years later I had another fall and broke both bones in my left arm just above the wrist. surgery needed. Then bone in elbow, little toe, and one in the right hand. Then the doctor ordered a bone scan. Bones of 80 year old at 55. Much better now.


Joey,

Oh, dear. I am sorry that you had to go through this. I am in your boat. Very frightening.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Happy to hear you're doing much better. I had a tubal at 27 (won't tell you how long ago) and have had bone density scans done, all seems to be ok. Cross my fingers!


Jokim, 
You are lucky. Wish I had your bones.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Not enough info to know if it is correct. Usually you would use different weight for different muscle groups. If you increase the resistance( lbs) you will increase muscle strength. If you increase number of reps you will improve your endurance. Need to know what your goal is and which muscles are weak. This is not something which can be done long distance. I do believe if you are sincere in your intent then it would be worthwhile to have a therapist evaluate you and design for you a program.


Thanks, RU. Which one (low weights or higher weights) - which is best for bone strength?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Sounds like you are challenging your neuromuscular system. And every time you push the pedal down you are in fact weight bearing on that LE and thus providing the stressor need for bone growth and repair. When I was a student, back in the Shang Dynasty/Bronze Age, we were taught to immobilize a fracture. Absolutely no movement at all should be allowed. Then later in my career around the Tang Dynasty we learned that movement was important for stimulating bone growth and repair. Stressors are important when thinking about osteo. The height of your seat will also determine which muscles are being used.
> 
> I hope as you recover you'll be able to get back to your healthy routine whatever it may be. I can imagine there is no pleasure for you to be in bed all day.


It is going to be hard to start up again. If you don't keep it up, it is very difficult.

Everything about my bike (seat, pedals, bars, etc.) have been measured to my body structure. If I did not have this done, I would have injuries because of the repeated motion. So, I will never touch the settings. You really need to do this for long-term use.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Seems like you know how to fall. I take it no broken bones.


No broken bones. No, I don't know how to fall. I am down before I know it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> What a yummy salad and it's so beautiful. Like the Japanese we eat first with our eyes now all you need to do is overnight it to me. YUM.


I would if I could. Come here to eat!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Yes he does sound like a ____________________. And you can tell him I said so. And a ________________. I don't want to get thrown off of KP.


I have fired doctors before. Told them that to their faces. So many of them are pompous jerks.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Not enough info to know if it is correct. Usually you would use different weight for different muscle groups. If you increase the resistance( lbs) you will increase muscle strength. If you increase number of reps you will improve your endurance. Need to know what your goal is and which muscles are weak. This is not something which can be done long distance. I do believe if you are sincere in your intent then it would be worthwhile to have a therapist evaluate you and design for you a program.


I'm in the same situation. I think I may need a new doctor - even though this one is supposed to be one of Atlanta's best (for whatever that's worth!). He gave me NO instruction on anything. I have no idea - except from the internet - about what exercises are good. I'm getting pretty fed up with the medical profession, to tell you the truth.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Bonnie That sounds like a research finding from a government grant.


LOL - Probably was!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Remember the title but can't recall what it was about???


I didn't read it, but I'm sure it was a self-help book written by a psychologist. Probably about being non-judgmental toward yourself and others.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Agree. And so little spontaneous play. All organized. I think play dates are mostly an excuse for the mothers to get together and avoid doing something with their kids. And the kid's birthday parties are all about the adults who are also invited. Didn't we just drop our kids off at their friends homes? Not at zoos, aquariums, etc.??


I remember going outside to watch the kids play and visit with the other moms in the neighborhood. It was easy because we were all home. Now that so many mothers work, stay-at-home moms take their children to the playground or call friends to get together so the kids can play with other children. At least that's what I get from daughter's experience.

I'm amazed at how many young parents have little children close in age and take their children to the playgrounds. I hear them talk a lot about letting the kids play outside to use up some of that boundless little kid energy!

I'm with you - I'd rather see them running around outside and using their imaginations than having all their time taken with organized structured activities. I'm talking about toddlers. They'll be in school with little spontaneity soon enough. Let them run free while they can! Little butterflies!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting, you sound like a professional. You sure know a lot about fitness and exercise. Your information is very helpful. Are you in that business - if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, a map. I can't imagine you getting lost, WCK! I should have studied a more detailed map. Next time I'll do that. You'd think I'd learn.
> 
> Actually, I get very stressed when I'm lost, especially when it makes me late or when it's due to wrong directions or dim/missing street signs. Once I arrived at my destination, I recovered. But stressed - I do get stressed. It's not a pretty sight or sound. :evil:  Now, where's the bawling like a baby icon?


Bonnie, don't get stressed when you get lost. It just compounds the problem. Do what I do, pull over, get the map out and orient yourself. Perhaps you can stop for coffee and relax a minute or two before proceeding. That works great when I'm by myself. 
But when my DH is driving, with me as the navigator, and we get lost, he starts to lose his patience, that is stressful. I tell him to pull over, stop the car, hand him the map, and, I take a nap.
Always travel with a map.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I have fired doctors before. Told them that to their faces. So many of them are pompous jerks.


Had a pediatrician who fit this mold. Got rid of him in a hurry.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> LL - if you were between 12 and 25, you'd be right in style with wearing ripped jeans :lol:


As long as you donn't weaar them down below your hiney and if you do please have nice under wear on.

Remember when being told that as to make sure your underwear was clean and no holes in them just incase? :wink: :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> LL - if you were between 12 and 25, you'd be right in style with wearing ripped jeans :lol:


As long as you donn't wear them down below your hiney and if you do please have nice under wear on.

Remember when being told that as to make sure your underwear was clean and no holes in them just incase? :wink: :wink: two post spelling correction.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Had a pediatrician who fit this mold. Got rid of him in a hurry.


Will take a nurse any day well almost any day. But find most listen and know more then doctors at time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thumper baby news.

Have they started to smile? what is new with them. Would love to hear what and how they are doing.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim,
> You are lucky. Wish I had your bones.


You don't want my bones, LL. 
I've shrunk 3 inches! But overcompensated in the 'wt.dept.' :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Bonnie, don't get stressed when you get lost. It just compounds the problem. Do what I do, pull over, get the map out and orient yourself. Perhaps you can stop for coffee and relax a minute or two before proceeding. That works great when I'm by myself.
> But when my DH is driving, with me as the navigator, and we get lost, he starts to lose his patience, that is stressful. I tell him to pull over, stop the car, hand him the map, and, I take a nap.
> Always travel with a map.


I love your coping skills, Jokim! Thank you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You don't want my bones, LL.
> I've shrunk 3 inches! But overcompensated in the 'wt.dept.' :lol:


I too have lost 1/2 inch . so have an excuse to grow the other way. Plus what I do have is heading down south every day.

Keep trying to tell body north do you hear me north. :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I remember going outside to watch the kids play and visit with the other moms in the neighborhood. It was easy because we were all home. Now that so many mothers work, stay-at-home moms take their children to the playground or call friends to get together so the kids can play with other children. At least that's what I get from daughter's experience.
> 
> I'm amazed at how many young parents have little children close in age and take their children to the playgrounds. I hear them talk a lot about letting the kids play outside to use up some of that boundless little kid energy!
> 
> I'm with you - I'd rather see them running around outside and using their imaginations than having all their time taken with organized structured activities. I'm talking about toddlers. They'll be in school with little spontaneity soon enough. Let them run free while they can! Little butterflies!


Are you also noticing a trend toward reduction in contact sports activities? Dodge ball used to be a favorite pastime activity during mid-morning or lunch break of a school day. Now it's discouraged, as are other sports of that nature. Is it any wonder the kids are becoming overweight? 
My favorite place for recreation, when I was growing up, was outdoors. I remember once I even walked couple of miles during Christmas vacation because I was bored with doing nothing. You could do it safely, back in those days. To this day, I would rather be outdoors doing something than inside the house. I even knit and crochet outdoors if possible.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

There is no "best" as the amount of resistance depends upon your muscle strength as evaluated by a therapist. Start with something that is comfortable for you and gradually increase. For example the wrist joint tolerates less force (lbs) than the biceps/triceps. Usually the LE can work with greater force than upper extremities. Example: wrist joint- 2-3lbs; biceps/triceps- 5-7lbs: Hip joint 8-10lbs. This is just an example and does not apply to you specifically. Just an idea of how a therapeutic program might work. Best to you.


Lukelucy said:


> Thanks, RU. Which one (low weights or higher weights) - which is best for bone strength?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I too have lost 1/2 inch . so have an excuse to grow the other way. Plus what I do have is heading down south every day.
> 
> Keep trying to tell body north do you hear me north. :XD:


You're too funny, Yarnie! We all go south, eventually!

Some of us, literally! :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Just a note asking for prayers for my SIL and BIL. There is flooding in our area and their neighborhood was hardest hit. They have 4 feet of water in the basement, car (leased) in the driveway shorted out because water rose above the axle, it's ruined. Water came in to the family room from the garage. Gas and heat are off, no hot water, they are living in two rooms (4 people) heated by an electric space heater and cooking in the microwave. Cannot get to them as their street is flooded and the fire dept. is very slow in pumping everyone's basements. We are ready to go get them but cannot get to their house. It's a mess.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Praying right now for them. Sorry about what they are going through hope you are able to get to them soon.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Praying right now for them. Sorry about what they are going through hope you are able to get to them soon.


Thank you, they have a small baby (18 mos.) with them and the temps tonight are supposed to fall to the 20's.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Especially for CB


Thank you , Joey. I have saved it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You don't want my bones, LL.
> I've shrunk 3 inches! But overcompensated in the 'wt.dept.' :lol:


Jokim - 3 inches - oh, dear. That should be happening to me any time. Did you do anything to try to prevent it?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I too have lost 1/2 inch . so have an excuse to grow the other way. Plus what I do have is heading down south every day.
> 
> Keep trying to tell body north do you hear me north. :XD:


Same thing with me!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> There is no "best" as the amount of resistance depends upon your muscle strength as evaluated by a therapist. Start with something that is comfortable for you and gradually increase. For example the wrist joint tolerates less force (lbs) than the biceps/triceps. Usually the LE can work with greater force than upper extremities. Example: wrist joint- 2-3lbs; biceps/triceps- 5-7lbs: Hip joint 8-10lbs. This is just an example and does not apply to you specifically. Just an idea of how a therapeutic program might work. Best to you.


I figure since I have doing all this for a long time, all is ok. But, boy being sick is going to make going back difficult.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Just a note asking for prayers for my SIL and BIL. There is flooding in our area and their neighborhood was hardest hit. They have 4 feet of water in the basement, car (leased) in the driveway shorted out because water rose above the axle, it's ruined. Water came in to the family room from the garage. Gas and heat are off, no hot water, they are living in two rooms (4 people) heated by an electric space heater and cooking in the microwave. Cannot get to them as their street is flooded and the fire dept. is very slow in pumping everyone's basements. We are ready to go get them but cannot get to their house. It's a mess.


Prayers for them will happen here. That is terrible. I wish I could help. Please keep us posted!

I have not heard about this flooding on the news.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Had a pediatrician who fit this mold. Got rid of him in a hurry.


Something like this happened when my DD was a newborn...she had a horrible diaper rash....I called & made an appointment with her pediatrician - got to his office at the proper time.....she was crying she hurt so bad...my DH was with me. That "doctor" kept us waiting in his reception area 2 hours with my DD crying her little heart out the whole time. He finally "saw" her, prescribed an ointment & we left. My DH kept complete control of his emotions while in the office...but when we got in our car he said you DO NOT keep a sick baby waiting 2 hours - find another pediatrician! He was livid! I found a new 1 & had to have all my DD's medical records transferred to the new doctor. His office told me they didn't like taking another doctor's patient away. I promptly told them what happened & that my husband told me in no uncertain terms I could not take our DD to the "old" doctor again, if they wouldn't take her as a new patient, she'd have no pediatrician. They took her & thence forth all was well.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Just a note asking for prayers for my SIL and BIL. There is flooding in our area and their neighborhood was hardest hit. They have 4 feet of water in the basement, car (leased) in the driveway shorted out because water rose above the axle, it's ruined. Water came in to the family room from the garage. Gas and heat are off, no hot water, they are living in two rooms (4 people) heated by an electric space heater and cooking in the microwave. Cannot get to them as their street is flooded and the fire dept. is very slow in pumping everyone's basements. We are ready to go get them but cannot get to their house. It's a mess.


Where are you?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim - 3 inches - oh, dear. That should be happening to me any time. Did you do anything to try to prevent it?


When I first applied for my driver's license, I was 5'4", and it still states that on my DL. When I was last measured at my dr's office, they measured me at 5'1". In the last 45 yrs, I lost 3". I don't think that's too unusual, but perhaps I'm wrong. I have a slight spine curvature.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I too have lost 1/2 inch . so have an excuse to grow the other way. Plus what I do have is heading down south every day.
> 
> Keep trying to tell body north do you hear me north. :XD:


I've lost about 1/2 inch myself. With the weather being considerably warmer I don't have to wear my long underwear. It's amazing how bulky they are.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Prayers for them will happen here. That is terrible. I wish I could help. Please keep us posted!
> 
> I have not heard about this flooding on the news.


Thank you for your kind offer of help, LL.
We can't even get to them to evac. them. Street still flooded and blocked from traffic.

There was a brief mention of it on Fox News this morning.
Feeder creeks flowing from the south east into L. Erie, often jam with ice during a Jan. thaw and flooding results. They have mandatory flood insurance, but it only covers the foundation and structure, not content.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Has anyone heard from WendyBee lately? They are having a serious water issue, and consequently a huge water shortage, problem in Charleston, WV.
Hope all is well with her.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I too have lost 1/2 inch . so have an excuse to grow the other way. Plus what I do have is heading down south every day.
> 
> Keep trying to tell body north do you hear me north. :XD:


Same here - lost two inches vertically, gained and unknown and unspoken number horizontally.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Especially for CB


I've seen this - couldn't stop thinking about the first line. I was at my daughter's, and she and my grandson couldn't help laughing at me because I was trying to tell them that line and started crying. Nobody ever sees me cry. Usually. It just struck me so.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for your kind offer of help, LL.
> We can't even get to them to evac. them. Street still flooded and blocked from traffic.
> 
> There was a brief mention of it on Fox News this morning.
> Feeder creeks flowing from the south east into L. Erie, often jam with ice during a Jan. thaw and flooding results. They have mandatory flood insurance, but it only covers the foundation and structure, not content.


Keep us posted. Let us know what happens!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Prayers for them will happen here. That is terrible. I wish I could help. Please keep us posted!
> 
> I have not heard about this flooding on the news.


Oh, my - I hadn't heard either. That's terrible. I hope they can get out soon. Those are the things we don't think of - like the car. Awful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Something like this happened when my DD was a newborn...she had a horrible diaper rash....I called & made an appointment with her pediatrician - got to his office at the proper time.....she was crying she hurt so bad...my DH was with me. That "doctor" kept us waiting in his reception area 2 hours with my DD crying her little heart out the whole time. He finally "saw" her, prescribed an ointment & we left. My DH kept complete control of his emotions while in the office...but when we got in our car he said you DO NOT keep a sick baby waiting 2 hours - find another pediatrician! He was livid! I found a new 1 & had to have all my DD's medical records transferred to the new doctor. His office told me they didn't like taking another doctor's patient away. I promptly told them what happened & that my husband told me in no uncertain terms I could not take our DD to the "old" doctor again, if they wouldn't take her as a new patient, she'd have no pediatrician. They took her & thence forth all was well.


Phew - we had one like that. First he prescribed the wrong medicine for my son's sore throat. We caught it when I called and talked to his partner. She said he didn't have strep, he had staph - and needed something else. What if I hadn't' called? I told her I didn't know what to do about Dr. M., and she said, "Well, sometimes Bob's 100% and sometimes he's not." I wanted to talk to him about it but didn't want to embarrass him. UNTIL - new baby - needed something for gas or stomach upset for her. I thought the prescription sounded like too much - called the pharmacy - he had prescribed TWICE the dosage for a newborn baby - a medicine that makes them drowsy. Who knows what would have happened if I'd given that to her! We never went back.

That was 35 years ago - it's even worse now. We really have to look out for ourselves and our families. Of course, there are wonderful doctors out there, and I've had some like that. But when they make a mistake, it can be dangerous.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Keep us posted. Let us know what happens!


DH just left with two electric heaters to drop off to them. He will have to park as close as he's allowed and walk a distance to get to their house. Street still flooded. I guess they're staying put. Someone has to house sit in case of fire or vandalism.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> When I first applied for my driver's license, I was 5'4", and it still states that on my DL. When I was last measured at my dr's office, they measured me at 5'1". In the last 45 yrs, I lost 3". I don't think that's too unusual, but perhaps I'm wrong. I have a slight spine curvature.


I thought my kids were still growing. My daughter, who is 4'11" is now taller than I am!!! I accused her of growing in her thirties. She told me I was shrinking. She was right. LIttle stinker. (Oh - did I say "little?")

I don't feel that short.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> DH just left with two electric heaters to drop off to them. He will have to park as close as he's allowed and walk a distance to get to their house. Street still flooded. I guess they're staying put. Someone has to house sit in case of fire or vandalism.


Please tell them to be careful with the electric heaters. I almost started a fire with one. They are dangerous.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Please tell them to be careful with the electric heaters. I almost started a fire with one. They are dangerous.


I know they're dangerous, don't trust them myself, but if it's your only source of heat.... My BIL is in the 'Risk Underwriting' end of the insurance business, so he should know what he can do to stay safe. 
Thank you for caring, LL.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I know they're dangerous, don't trust them myself, but if it's your only source of heat.... My BIL is in the 'Risk Underwriting' end of the insurance business, so he should know what he can do to stay safe.
> Thank you for caring, LL.


Glad you know this. Just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Glad you know this. Just wanted to make sure.


Thank you Lukelucy.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

My words would not be so kind.



thumper5316 said:


> I have fired doctors before. Told them that to their faces. So many of them are pompous jerks.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

My almost 4 yo GD has all her time spoken for except when we babysit her. If we want to take her anywhere....play, train garden, museum, etc. we need to make an appointment ahead of time. Birthday parties, ballet, swimming and the list goes on.



bonbf3 said:


> I remember going outside to watch the kids play and visit with the other moms in the neighborhood. It was easy because we were all home. Now that so many mothers work, stay-at-home moms take their children to the playground or call friends to get together so the kids can play with other children. At least that's what I get from daughter's experience.
> 
> I'm amazed at how many young parents have little children close in age and take their children to the playgrounds. I hear them talk a lot about letting the kids play outside to use up some of that boundless little kid energy!
> 
> I'm with you - I'd rather see them running around outside and using their imaginations than having all their time taken with organized structured activities. I'm talking about toddlers. They'll be in school with little spontaneity soon enough. Let them run free while they can! Little butterflies!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Sometimes you may not want to pull over for whatever reason and there may not be a friendly coffee shop.

If we're traveling and we get lost I see it as an opportunity to explore. DH cannot stand to get lost and keeps driving and asking me to look at the map (don't see very great while going 50MPH and him asking the name of the street we just passed) where we are. He finally finds a place to stop and checks the map himself.

I must say I seldom get lost but when I do it's major.



Jokim said:


> Bonnie, don't get stressed when you get lost. It just compounds the problem. Do what I do, pull over, get the map out and orient yourself. Perhaps you can stop for coffee and relax a minute or two before proceeding. That works great when I'm by myself.
> But when my DH is driving, with me as the navigator, and we get lost, he starts to lose his patience, that is stressful. I tell him to pull over, stop the car, hand him the map, and, I take a nap.
> Always travel with a map.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Kitty I keep forgetting you ask for my crok pot Chicken Marsala recipe.

Well here is how you do it. Put your coat on get in your car and head for store. Got down which ever row has the box maker things. Look for Crock Pot.... the original slow cooker delicious Dinners.... Chicken Marsala. All you need is Marsala wine and fresh mushrooms. (ha ha) Thats right only thing I do is add more use less wine at beginning and add the rest when adding mushrooms and pasta. I know I have a recipe around here some where for Chicken Marsala, just don't know where. Just like the easy way of doing it. Also it says 4 to 6 chicken breast only use 3. It is really good, almost as good as when I would order it at Romano's Macaroni Grill. Thats where I got hook on it. Plus love the throw in crock pot and that is all. even pasta is included. I so love to cheat.

How are things at the store. Do you do inventory this month. Here in the states it is done for tax time. Not fun but has to be done. 
How is the weather by you. We are in low 40's today wow heat wave going on. Have to put sun glasses on too strange yellow thing in sky very bright. But wait tonight possible sleet turning into snow. Sure will not have to worry about that bright yellow thing tomorrow.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Are you also noticing a trend toward reduction in contact sports activities? Dodge ball used to be a favorite pastime activity during mid-morning or lunch break of a school day. Now it's discouraged, as are other sports of that nature. Is it any wonder the kids are becoming overweight?
> My favorite place for recreation, when I was growing up, was outdoors. I remember once I even walked couple of miles during Christmas vacation because I was bored with doing nothing. You could do it safely, back in those days. To this day, I would rather be outdoors doing something than inside the house. I even knit and crochet outdoors if possible.


      :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Has any one heard from Wendy Bee? Hope she is o.k.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes and Santa got it wrong again this year. I told him all I wanted for Christmas was a fat bank account and a skinny body. It's the third year in a row he got it wrong. Perhaps I'll have better luck next year. Can't blame a girl for trying.



Jokim said:


> You're too funny, Yarnie! We all go south, eventually!
> 
> Some of us, literally! :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Sometimes you may not want to pull over for whatever reason and there may not be a friendly coffee shop.
> 
> If we're traveling and we get lost I see it as an opportunity to explore. DH cannot stand to get lost and keeps driving and asking me to look at the map (don't see very great while going 50MPH and him asking the name of the street we just passed) where we are. He finally finds a place to stop and checks the map himself.
> 
> I must say I seldom get lost but when I do it's major.


I love getting lost keep telling everyone as long as there is a road it leads to some place so how can one be lost. Plus there is always something of interest down the road. 
Hubby like yours. Major event if we are, and as you say will passssss and I do mean passsssss the turn everytime.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

These blips are always difficult because you've worked so hard to get to where you were, but you'll be alright. I know you'll be back in no time. You appear to have the most important thing and that is the desire.


Lukelucy said:


> I figure since I have doing all this for a long time, all is ok. But, boy being sick is going to make going back difficult.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

There can always be a bad apple. When I have a medical appointment I will call and ask if the doc is running on time? Also I always take a book or sadoku with me just in case. And when I get to the office I make a point of telling them I spoke with ______ and was told the doc was running 10 minutes late , is that still the case?? Docs need to realize that other people's time is also of value. As well as the office staff.

I understand that emergencies do arise but when it is the SOP then there is a problem. Depending on the particular physician's name and expertise I may or may not continue the relationship.



Georgiegirl said:


> Something like this happened when my DD was a newborn...she had a horrible diaper rash....I called & made an appointment with her pediatrician - got to his office at the proper time.....she was crying she hurt so bad...my DH was with me. That "doctor" kept us waiting in his reception area 2 hours with my DD crying her little heart out the whole time. He finally "saw" her, prescribed an ointment & we left. My DH kept complete control of his emotions while in the office...but when we got in our car he said you DO NOT keep a sick baby waiting 2 hours - find another pediatrician! He was livid! I found a new 1 & had to have all my DD's medical records transferred to the new doctor. His office told me they didn't like taking another doctor's patient away. I promptly told them what happened & that my husband told me in no uncertain terms I could not take our DD to the "old" doctor again, if they wouldn't take her as a new patient, she'd have no pediatrician. They took her & thence forth all was well.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I have not found any nurses that know more than my physicians. I have the highest respect for nurses but they are not diagnosticians. Perhaps for simple problems for which I would not go to the Physician in the first place they are OK.

Ocare will probably be using nurse practitioners to take the place of primary care MDs.. For me, I want my health in the hands of a primary care physician with an Internal Medicine Specialty board certification. Also nurses cannot admit you to a hospital if that is indicated. Nor refer you to another physician according to some insurance plans.

Most physicians are very good. At least in the places I have lived.


theyarnlady said:


> Will take a nurse any day well almost any day. But find most listen and know more then doctors at time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> My almost 4 yo GD has all her time spoken for except when we babysit her. If we want to take her anywhere....play, train garden, museum, etc. we need to make an appointment ahead of time. Birthday parties, ballet, swimming and the list goes on.


Yes - there's so much out there. Gymnastics, swimming, children's museum, library story time...all for really little ones. Then they get a little older, and they're in school all day, activities after school, trips with parents on the weekends. Add to that the electronics, and they have just about no spare time. I remember reading that it's good for kids to be bored sometimes and have to actually come up with things to do. I know some who are very easily bored and not too good at filling empty time. I worry about the future for these kids. And where does this all end?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Joey that is beautiful. I also have saved it.



Jokim said:


> Thank you , Joey. I have saved it.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

As we age the loss of height is not unusual. Your spine curvature is contributory and also it is due to loss of space between the discs.

Isn't getting old fun??



Jokim said:


> When I first applied for my driver's license, I was 5'4", and it still states that on my DL. When I was last measured at my dr's office, they measured me at 5'1". In the last 45 yrs, I lost 3". I don't think that's too unusual, but perhaps I'm wrong. I have a slight spine curvature.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ok, ladies. I need you all to put on your thinking caps. I am hostess to my monthly ladies meeting. We go from about 9:30 in the morning to 3:30 in the afternoon. Loads of fun. My dilemma is what am I going to serve for lunch? I am in need of some ideas.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Ok, ladies. I need you all to put on your thinking caps. I am hostess to my monthly ladies meeting. We go from about 9:30 in the morning to 3:30 in the afternoon. Loads of fun. My dilemma is what am I going to serve for lunch? I am in need of some ideas.


Make a nice platter of meats, cheese (both rolled), tomatoes, lettuce and pickles. Bread to go with it. Fruit salad? Pasta salad? That is what I would do. And baked, fresh cookies. You also might have bagels and cream cheese with tea and coffee ready when they arrive.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> As we age the loss of height is not unusual. Your spine curvature is contributory and also it is due to loss of space between the discs.
> 
> Isn't getting old fun??


Yeah - it's a real kick in the head.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Make a nice platter of meats, cheese (both rolled), tomatoes, lettuce and pickles. Bread to go with it. Fruit salad? Pasta salad? That is what I would do. And baked, fresh cookies. You also might have bagels and cream cheese with tea and coffee ready when they arrive.


I always have some fresh baked coffee cake or Carmel rolls.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I always have some fresh baked coffee cake or Carmel rolls.


Perfect.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Make a nice platter of meats, cheese (both rolled), tomatoes, lettuce and pickles. Bread to go with it. Fruit salad? Pasta salad? That is what I would do. And baked, fresh cookies. You also might have bagels and cream cheese with tea and coffee ready when they arrive.


LL, you are a bit of an artist when it comes to food, aren't you? Delightful! And you sure came up with that quickly. What a lovely hostess. I hope you'll invite us all to your next party! :-D But first - we're off to Thumper's!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Ok, ladies. I need you all to put on your thinking caps. I am hostess to my monthly ladies meeting. We go from about 9:30 in the morning to 3:30 in the afternoon. Loads of fun. My dilemma is what am I going to serve for lunch? I am in need of some ideas.


OR -- you could make up nice sandwiches (with crusts cut off) that are cut into 1/4 (quarters). You could make chicken salad, tuna, egg salad. Then people could take what they want. It would already be done. You'd have to make a lot of them.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Those errors are inexcusable. Usually the Pharmacist will pick up on those kinds of mistakes. And they very politely call the physician to double check.

And always check the drug name on your meds before leaving the pharmacy. If possible ask your MD if he would give you his old copy of the PDR when he gets the new one. You can use it as a reference to check that the meds are the ones prescribed.



bonbf3 said:


> Phew - we had one like that. First he prescribed the wrong medicine for my son's sore throat. We caught it when I called and talked to his partner. She said he didn't have strep, he had staph - and needed something else. What if I hadn't' called? I told her I didn't know what to do about Dr. M., and she said, "Well, sometimes Bob's 100% and sometimes he's not." I wanted to talk to him about it but didn't want to embarrass him. UNTIL - new baby - needed something for gas or stomach upset for her. I thought the prescription sounded like too much - called the pharmacy - he had prescribed TWICE the dosage for a newborn baby - a medicine that makes them drowsy. Who knows what would have happened if I'd given that to her! We never went back.
> 
> That was 35 years ago - it's even worse now. We really have to look out for ourselves and our families. Of course, there are wonderful doctors out there, and I've had some like that. But when they make a mistake, it can be dangerous.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> LL, you are a bit of an artist when it comes to food, aren't you? Delightful! And you sure came up with that quickly. What a lovely hostess. I hope you'll invite us all to your next party! :-D But first - we're off to Thumper's!


Thanks, Bon. I have entertained a lot. You are always welcome here!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thumper - your group sounds like a lot of fun! You make a day of it. Nice.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

My prayer are with your family. What a horrid experience and with an 18 month old. Wow they need all the help they can get.



Jokim said:


> DH just left with two electric heaters to drop off to them. He will have to park as close as he's allowed and walk a distance to get to their house. Street still flooded. I guess they're staying put. Someone has to house sit in case of fire or vandalism.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

The current generation of children have no time to just sit and imagine, think, dream and find interesting things in the clouds while lying on their backs in a field of clover. Gone are the good old days. Often wonder what will the future humanity be like?



bonbf3 said:


> Yes - there's so much out there. Gymnastics, swimming, children's museum, library story time...all for really little ones. Then they get a little older, and they're in school all day, activities after school, trips with parents on the weekends. Add to that the electronics, and they have just about no spare time. I remember reading that it's good for kids to be bored sometimes and have to actually come up with things to do. I know some who are very easily bored and not too good at filling empty time. I worry about the future for these kids. And where does this all end?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I believe it's cold where you are so how about some delicious chilli a spritz or two or three of sherry served with finely diced red onions and finely diced tomatoes, chopped hard boiled egg for those not afraid of their cholesterol, sour cream, pepper jack cheese and another cheese of your choice. These to be in individual dishes and they can create their own version of chill. I'm certain you can find a good cheese there. A salad of avocado with lemon and capers, EVOO and Balsamic vinegar. Serve with cornbread and honey butter. For desert something light like available fresh fruit with Jokims pudding recipe but try chocolate pudding.

What do you do for 6 HRS???



thumper5316 said:


> Ok, ladies. I need you all to put on your thinking caps. I am hostess to my monthly ladies meeting. We go from about 9:30 in the morning to 3:30 in the afternoon. Loads of fun. My dilemma is what am I going to serve for lunch? I am in need of some ideas.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> My almost 4 yo GD has all her time spoken for except when we babysit her. If we want to take her anywhere....play, train garden, museum, etc. we need to make an appointment ahead of time. Birthday parties, ballet, swimming and the list goes on.


Sounds strangely familiar, RU.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I believe it's cold where you are so how about some delicious chilli a spritz or two or three of sherry served with finely diced red onions and finely diced tomatoes, chopped hard boiled egg for those not afraid of their cholesterol, sour cream, pepper jack cheese and another cheese of your choice. These to be in individual dishes and they can create their own version of chill. I'm certain you can find a good cheese there. A salad of avocado with lemon and capers, EVOO and Balsamic vinegar. Serve with cornbread and honey butter. For desert something light like available fresh fruit with Jokims pudding recipe but try chocolate pudding.
> 
> What do you do for 6 HRS???


Ru,

You are a great cook! You have made me hungry!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Ok, ladies. I need you all to put on your thinking caps. I am hostess to my monthly ladies meeting. We go from about 9:30 in the morning to 3:30 in the afternoon. Loads of fun. My dilemma is what am I going to serve for lunch? I am in need of some ideas.


LL's suggestion is excellent, well-balanced, nutritious and healthy. You could also entertain (no pun intended) the idea of a quiche with a small side salad, coffee, tea and a small dessert.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> As long as you donn't weaar them down below your hiney and if you do please have nice under wear on.
> 
> Remember when being told that as to make sure your underwear was clean and no holes in them just incase? :wink: :wink:


Up here its the boys that wear them like that - very baggy and so low that I don't know how they keep them on. I guess every generation has to have it's fashion statement :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> LL's suggestion is excellent, well-balanced, nutritious and healthy. You could also entertain (no pun intended) the idea of a quiche with a small side salad, coffee, tea and a small dessert.


This sounds better than my idea. Yummm!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I too have lost 1/2 inch . so have an excuse to grow the other way. Plus what I do have is heading down south every day.
> 
> Keep trying to tell body north do you hear me north. :XD:


 :lol: my body's not listening to me either.

A friend sent this out the other day -


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I love getting lost keep telling everyone as long as there is a road it leads to some place so how can one be lost. Plus there is always something of interest down the road.
> Hubby like yours. Major event if we are, and as you say will passssss and I do mean passsssss the turn everytime.


Sometimes, DH and I will drive out and get lost on purpose to 'discover' some place we haven't been to before, and then we try to find our way back. Sounds crazy, I know but, we don't go far, perhaps 30-40 miles, and we always have a map for ref. if we need it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Just a note asking for prayers for my SIL and BIL. There is flooding in our area and their neighborhood was hardest hit. They have 4 feet of water in the basement, car (leased) in the driveway shorted out because water rose above the axle, it's ruined. Water came in to the family room from the garage. Gas and heat are off, no hot water, they are living in two rooms (4 people) heated by an electric space heater and cooking in the microwave. Cannot get to them as their street is flooded and the fire dept. is very slow in pumping everyone's basements. We are ready to go get them but cannot get to their house. It's a mess.


Prayers being said for them Jokim. I hope public works and the fire dept get the streets opened soon and the water pumped out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I have not found any nurses that know more than my physicians. I have the highest respect for nurses but they are not diagnosticians. Perhaps for simple problems for which I would not go to the Physician in the first place they are OK.
> 
> Ocare will probably be using nurse practitioners to take the place of primary care MDs.. For me, I want my health in the hands of a primary care physician with an Internal Medicine Specialty board certification. Also nurses cannot admit you to a hospital if that is indicated. Nor refer you to another physician according to some insurance plans.
> 
> Most physicians are very good. At least in the places I have lived.


Your very right there are many Dr.s who are wonderful. I have had a few Dr.s that I question if they truly should be Doctor at all. but then I have seen that in all walks of life. 
I realize nurses are not doctors, but when in the hospital they have always been a source of comfort and explain everything when you only see doctors once a day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Especially for CB


that was so beautiful Joey - I've saved it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Ok, ladies. I need you all to put on your thinking caps. I am hostess to my monthly ladies meeting. We go from about 9:30 in the morning to 3:30 in the afternoon. Loads of fun. My dilemma is what am I going to serve for lunch? I am in need of some ideas.


Oh thumper am sure what ever you prepare will be tasty. Love LL suggestions.

I can't resist how about ordering Pizza, or MCDonalds drive threw. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> LL's suggestion is excellent, well-balanced, nutritious and healthy. You could also entertain (no pun intended) the idea of a quiche with a small side salad, coffee, tea and a small dessert.


Oh, I love quiche! Another good idea!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Sometimes, DH and I will drive out and get lost on purpose to 'discover' some place we haven't been before, and then we try to find our way back. Sounds crazy, I know but, we don't go far, perhaps 30-40 miles, and we always have a map for ref. if we need it.


I've done that with with my kids when they were young. We'd find a road and take to see where it went. Fun!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: my body's not listening to me either.
> 
> A friend sent this out the other day -


Oh Kitty to funny . I have also found if one lays down the wrinkles on face go into your hair. Problem there is when company comes they want you to stand or sit in a chair. :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Kitty I keep forgetting you ask for my crok pot Chicken Marsala recipe.
> 
> Well here is how you do it. Put your coat on get in your car and head for store. Got down which ever row has the box maker things. Look for Crock Pot.... the original slow cooker delicious Dinners.... Chicken Marsala. All you need is Marsala wine and fresh mushrooms. (ha ha) Thats right only thing I do is add more use less wine at beginning and add the rest when adding mushrooms and pasta. I know I have a recipe around here some where for Chicken Marsala, just don't know where. Just like the easy way of doing it. Also it says 4 to 6 chicken breast only use 3. It is really good, almost as good as when I would order it at Romano's Macaroni Grill. Thats where I got hook on it. Plus love the throw in crock pot and that is all. even pasta is included. I so love to cheat.
> 
> ...


Thanks Yarnie! Fast and easy sounds good to me these days - just too busy lately. Spent all day today doing inventory - most of it's done and will finish it over the next couple of days. Then the new spring stock starts to arrive at the end of the month and will have to find a home for it on the shelves!

I'm glad you had at least 1 day of sunshine just to remind you that it will be back. We've had a lot of rain the last couple of weeks, but nothing to complain about - it wasn't snow and ice.

How's your Dad doing Yarnie?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Yes and Santa got it wrong again this year. I told him all I wanted for Christmas was a fat bank account and a skinny body. It's the third year in a row he got it wrong. Perhaps I'll have better luck next year. Can't blame a girl for trying.


 :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: my body's not listening to me either.
> 
> A friend sent this out the other day -


Perhaps our bodies have lived long enough to 'grow' a 'mind' of their own?! :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I love getting lost keep telling everyone as long as there is a road it leads to some place so how can one be lost. Plus there is always something of interest down the road.
> Hubby like yours. Major event if we are, and as you say will passssss and I do mean passsssss the turn everytime.


My hubby is like you Yarnie - he loves to go for drives just to see where the road goes. I'm ok with being a passenger in that case, but if I'm driving, I really like to know where I'm going.

I'm usually pretty good with maps but I did get us lost when we were on our honeymoon in Greece. The map said to turn right and the road kept getting smaller and smaller till we dead-ended at a lemon grove. Turned around and got back to the main road and took the next right after that and we were back on track.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Prayers being said for them Jokim. I hope public works and the fire dept get the streets opened soon and the water pumped out.


Thank you for your prayers. They mean so much to us.
Street is still closed, (many in their neighborhood are)but their basement has been pumped out exc. for 2" that they couldn't get out. Everything in the basement damaged and most has to be thrown out, incl. electronic equip. Clothes, though, can be washed and saved. DH dropped off heaters tonight. The family is living in two rooms that they are able to heat. I don't know what the plans are for tomorrow or days after. We offered them our home.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Kitty to funny . I have also found if one lays down the wrinkles on face go into your hair. Problem there is when company comes they want you to stand or sit in a chair. :roll:


Bummer! :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Kitty to funny . I have also found if one lays down the wrinkles on face go into your hair. Problem there is when company comes they want you to stand or sit in a chair. :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Especially for CB


Thanks Joeys that is just beautiful!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

an


Jokim said:


> Just a note asking for prayers for my SIL and BIL. There is flooding in our area and their neighborhood was hardest hit. They have 4 feet of water in the basement, car (leased) in the driveway shorted out because water rose above the axle, it's ruined. Water came in to the family room from the garage. Gas and heat are off, no hot water, they are living in two rooms (4 people) heated by an electric space heater and cooking in the microwave. Cannot get to them as their street is flooded and the fire dept. is very slow in pumping everyone's basements. We are ready to go get them but cannot get to their house. It's a mess.


Oh no I am so sorry. Hate flooding. Such a mess. My brother and sil came in last week when we were in the teens. Their outside water faucets had burst . The whole downstairs was flooded. Wood floors already are starting to curl up. Only carpet in the bedroom. Hope your family gets everything pumped out and dried up.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> an
> 
> Oh no I am so sorry. Hate flooding. Such a mess. My brother and sil came in last week when we were in the teens. Their outside water faucets had burst . The whole downstairs was flooded. Wood floors already are starting to curl up. Only carpet in the bedroom. Hope your family gets everything pumped out and dried up.


It'll be a slow recovery. Right now it's mess!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Water sure can do a lot of damage. I hope everyone can get things fixed soon. Sorry that happened to so many. Here's hoping insurance will take care of a lot of it.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I believe it's cold where you are so how about some delicious chilli a spritz or two or three of sherry served with finely diced red onions and finely diced tomatoes, chopped hard boiled egg for those not afraid of their cholesterol, sour cream, pepper jack cheese and another cheese of your choice. These to be in individual dishes and they can create their own version of chill. I'm certain you can find a good cheese there. A salad of avocado with lemon and capers, EVOO and Balsamic vinegar. Serve with cornbread and honey butter. For desert something light like available fresh fruit with Jokims pudding recipe but try chocolate pudding.
> 
> What do you do for 6 HRS???


We have a great time chatting, giggling, and working on projects. The time goes by way too fast.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for your prayers. They mean so much to us.
> Street is still closed, (many in their neighborhood are)but their basement has been pumped out exc. for 2" that they couldn't get out. Everything in the basement damaged and most has to be thrown out, incl. electronic equip. Clothes, though, can be washed and saved. DH dropped off heaters tonight. The family is living in two rooms that they are able to heat. I don't know what the plans are for tomorrow or days after. We offered them our home.


Joking, I will pray for your family. One can never tell what opportunities will present from this. Sounds like you are all close knit so I have every faith that they will be ok.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, I love quiche! Another good idea!


I made an asparagus and tomato frittata last time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I made an asparagus and tomato frittata last time.


Yum!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yum!


Here's the link to the recipe. It _is_ delicious.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/giada-de-laurentiis/frittata-with-asparagus-tomato-and-fontina-recipe/index.html


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Something like this happened when my DD was a newborn...she had a horrible diaper rash....I called & made an appointment with her pediatrician - got to his office at the proper time.....she was crying she hurt so bad...my DH was with me. That "doctor" kept us waiting in his reception area 2 hours with my DD crying her little heart out the whole time. He finally "saw" her, prescribed an ointment & we left. My DH kept complete control of his emotions while in the office...but when we got in our car he said you DO NOT keep a sick baby waiting 2 hours - find another pediatrician! He was livid! I found a new 1 & had to have all my DD's medical records transferred to the new doctor. His office told me they didn't like taking another doctor's patient away. I promptly told them what happened & that my husband told me in no uncertain terms I could not take our DD to the "old" doctor again, if they wouldn't take her as a new patient, she'd have no pediatrician. They took her & thence forth all was well.


They were not taking another dr's patient away. You fired that doctor and needed a new one. Your DH was right, you don't keep a baby in pain waiting 2 hours. Anyway, I'm glad everything worked out.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for your kind offer of help, LL.
> We can't even get to them to evac. them. Street still flooded and blocked from traffic.
> 
> There was a brief mention of it on Fox News this morning.
> Feeder creeks flowing from the south east into L. Erie, often jam with ice during a Jan. thaw and flooding results. They have mandatory flood insurance, but it only covers the foundation and structure, not content.


I hope they can be rescued soon. If closer, I would offer use of my Kayak to get them to dry land.

I saw on the news what ice surges can do to homes along the coast. As the wind kicks up, it moves the current under the ice and in turn, the ice moves. Think of moving lava. The current pushes the ice along slowly on shore and just crushes/destroys everything in its path. The homes were not match for the wall of ice. It was really scary.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Here's the link to the recipe. It _is_ delicious.
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/giada-de-laurentiis/frittata-with-asparagus-tomato-and-fontina-recipe/index.html


Thank you. That looks delicious. Watching the video, I could almost smell it!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I love getting lost keep telling everyone as long as there is a road it leads to some place so how can one be lost. Plus there is always something of interest down the road.
> Hubby like yours. Major event if we are, and as you say will passssss and I do mean passsssss the turn everytime.


I agree Yarnie. I, too, love getting lost. My sense of direction is so bad, that I had to find amusement in it. :lol: On the bright side, there is always something new to see or something new to do. Getting lost would always put my ex in a foul mood.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, I love quiche! Another good idea!


Now I want to make a quiche! Yumm!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for your prayers. They mean so much to us.
> Street is still closed, (many in their neighborhood are)but their basement has been pumped out exc. for 2" that they couldn't get out. Everything in the basement damaged and most has to be thrown out, incl. electronic equip. Clothes, though, can be washed and saved. DH dropped off heaters tonight. The family is living in two rooms that they are able to heat. I don't know what the plans are for tomorrow or days after. We offered them our home.


They can come here, too. I am so sorry! Keep us posted!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I made an asparagus and tomato frittata last time.


Yes, I had a party once. Made a frittata. Sauted red pepper, onion, maybe potato, added basil/parsley. Topped it off in the oven. People loved it. But, it is work while people are there - not fun.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> As long as you donn't weaar them down below your hiney and if you do please have nice under wear on.
> 
> Remember when being told that as to make sure your underwear was clean and no holes in them just incase? :wink: :wink:


Yarnie, a friend sent me a saying of: it was so cold yesterday that I saw a teenager with his pants pulled up! Ha, Ha.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You're too funny, Yarnie! We all go south, eventually!
> 
> Some of us, literally! :-D


Yes, me too as I now wear a size 42 long bra!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Just a note asking for prayers for my SIL and BIL. There is flooding in our area and their neighborhood was hardest hit. They have 4 feet of water in the basement, car (leased) in the driveway shorted out because water rose above the axle, it's ruined. Water came in to the family room from the garage. Gas and heat are off, no hot water, they are living in two rooms (4 people) heated by an electric space heater and cooking in the microwave. Cannot get to them as their street is flooded and the fire dept. is very slow in pumping everyone's basements. We are ready to go get them but cannot get to their house. It's a mess.


Sorry this is happening to your family as a flood is horrible to clean up. Sending prayers to them.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Especially for CB


Beautiful.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Has any one heard from Wendy Bee? Hope she is o.k.


Yes Wendy & Lovethelake Too. Hope they are OK.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Also Knitcrazy hasn't been on. Hope she made it back from her DD's.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Now I want to make a quiche! Yumm!


Have you tried a quiche using Bisquick? It makes the best. No soggy crust and it just slips out of the pan.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Ok, ladies. I need you all to put on your thinking caps. I am hostess to my monthly ladies meeting. We go from about 9:30 in the morning to 3:30 in the afternoon. Loads of fun. My dilemma is what am I going to serve for lunch? I am in need of some ideas.


For something different but tasty, try this recipe:

A loaf of cocktail bread ( I use rye)

1-8 oz pkg of cream cheese
1 pkg of dry Italian dressing
1 pkg of dry Hidden Valley Ranch

Stir the last 3 ing. tog with just enough milk to be able to stir it together. Let set in refrigerator to marinate over night or at least 3 hrs.

Then in the AM, slice cucumbers with or without peels on. Then take rye bread & spread dressing mixture on the bread & put one slice of cuke on each slice of bread.

Put them on a tray & watch them disappear!

Everyone is very impressed with the taste. Hope you try them. My church always tells me to bring this dish.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have you tried a quiche using Bisquick? It makes the best. No soggy crust and it just slips out of the pan.


Good to hear from you, CB. I'll try it! How are you?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have you tried a quiche using Bisquick? It makes the best. No soggy crust and it just slips out of the pan.


Sending love CB. Hugs, Jane


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I agree Yarnie. I, too, love getting lost. My sense of direction is so bad, that I had to find amusement in it. :lol: On the bright side, there is always something new to see or something new to do. Getting lost would always put my ex in a foul mood.


I might love getting lost if I were out for fun. Usually I'm going somewhere, and I'm usually expected at a certain time. Concert, recital, birthday party, etc. That sort of takes the fun out of it for me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> For something different but tasty, try this recipe:
> 
> A loaf of cocktail bread ( I use rye)
> 
> ...


Very interesting recipe. I'd like to try it. Do they let you bring "cocktail" bread to church - or are you the rebel I think you are? Go, Jane!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Good to hear from you, CB. I'll try it! How are you?


I am doing just fine. The funeral is today so still need the prayers. You know that is what we say in the South. Just fine. lol Jojo is outside so he is just fine too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, a friend sent me a saying of: it was so cold yesterday that I saw a teenager with his pants pulled up! Ha, Ha.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, me too as I now wear a size 42 long bra!


You have me laughing my head off, Jane!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have you tried a quiche using Bisquick? It makes the best. No soggy crust and it just slips out of the pan.


Good to see you on here, CB. Thinking of you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Very interesting recipe. I'd like to try it. Do they let you bring "cocktail" bread to church - or are you the rebel I think you are? Go, Jane!


Thank you!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Joking, I will pray for your family. One can never tell what opportunities will present from this. Sounds like you are all close knit so I have every faith that they will be ok.


Thanks, Thumper. How are the babies? Give them a hug from us next time you see them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I hope they can be rescued soon. If closer, I would offer use of my Kayak to get them to dry land.
> 
> I saw on the news what ice surges can do to homes along the coast. As the wind kicks up, it moves the current under the ice and in turn, the ice moves. Think of moving lava. The current pushes the ice along slowly on shore and just crushes/destroys everything in its path. The homes were not match for the wall of ice. It was really scary.


Thank you for offering your kayak. I'm sure they could have used it on Sunday.
Water and ice are forces to be reckoned with and respected.
In this case, the thaw-loosened ice along creek banks flowed to the next obstruction, a bridge, and jammed, backed the water up, water flowed out of the creek onto yards, streets and into basements.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Sorry this is happening to your family as a flood is horrible to clean up. Sending prayers to them.


Thank you for the prayers, Janie. 
DH returned from SIL and BIL's after dropping off items, food and helping them clean. The street is drained and open. Several fire companies from nearby suburbs helped to pump the street out. Stanley Steemer is doing a land-office business on their street. In-laws will be busy cleaning up and throwing out damaged stuff for a while. Still have no central heat.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> They can come here, too. I am so sorry! Keep us posted!


Thank you so much for your kind offer, LL. XX


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have you tried a quiche using Bisquick? It makes the best. No soggy crust and it just slips out of the pan.


Now you've given me an idea, CB! Is it similar to the 'impossible pie'?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am doing just fine. The funeral is today so still need the prayers. You know that is what we say in the South. Just fine. lol Jojo is outside so he is just fine too.


You are in my prayers, CB and so is your cousin and family. Glad to hear good news about Jojo.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, me too as I now wear a size 42 long bra!


Ah don't you just love wearing those sling shots. Gravity is not good when one gets older. :shock: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah don't you just love wearing those sling shots. Gravity is not good when one gets older. :shock: :XD: :XD:


 :lol:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah don't you just love wearing those sling shots. Gravity is not good when one gets older. :shock: :XD: :XD:


No worries about cup size. Just roll up what 'ya got and stuff it in.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> No worries about cup size. Just roll up what 'ya got and stuff it in.


Aaaaaahhhhhahahahhaahahahaha!!!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for the prayers, Janie.
> DH returned from SIL and BIL's after dropping off items, food and helping them clean. The street is drained and open. Several fire companies from nearby suburbs helped to pump the street out. Stanley Steemer is doing a land-office business on their street. In-laws will be busy cleaning up and throwing out damaged stuff for a while. Still have no central heat.


So sorry for your family members Jokim, what a miserable thing to go thru. You and your help are such a comfort to them. Blessings to all of you.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am doing just fine. The funeral is today so still need the prayers. You know that is what we say in the South. Just fine. lol Jojo is outside so he is just fine too.


Take care Country, hugs.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> As we age the loss of height is not unusual. Your spine curvature is contributory and also it is due to loss of space between the discs.
> 
> Isn't getting old fun??


Well yeah -- it's just a barrel of fun when you consider the alternative -- NOT getting old -- I'll take a few aches - pains - wrinkles - grey hair any day over never having 'em.....
Georgiegirl


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Up here its the boys that wear them like that - very baggy and so low that I don't know how they keep them on. I guess every generation has to have it's fashion statement :lol:


I recently saw something - somewhere - said many of these guys with their pants hanging down to their privates wear suspenders under their shirts - in many cases the shirts are so long you can't see the suspenders - who'd have thunk it, huh?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for your prayers. They mean so much to us.
> Street is still closed, (many in their neighborhood are)but their basement has been pumped out exc. for 2" that they couldn't get out. Everything in the basement damaged and most has to be thrown out, incl. electronic equip. Clothes, though, can be washed and saved. DH dropped off heaters tonight. The family is living in two rooms that they are able to heat. I don't know what the plans are for tomorrow or days after. We offered them our home.


Still praying for your family - don't know how many times I did before I fell asleep last night - I tend to wake up many times during the night & each time I did I said a little prayer for y'all. Hope it's a bit of a comfort knowing "we're" out here in KP land thinking of you.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> My hubby is like you Yarnie - he loves to go for drives just to see where the road goes. I'm ok with being a passenger in that case, but if I'm driving, I really like to know where I'm going.
> 
> I'm usually pretty good with maps but I did get us lost when we were on our honeymoon in Greece. The map said to turn right and the road kept getting smaller and smaller till we dead-ended at a lemon grove. Turned around and got back to the main road and took the next right after that and we were back on track.


This reminded me of our wedding night - my newly wedded DH made reservations (at the last minute) at a resort on a lake way out in the country - I mean WAY OUT - we left our reception about 11 p.m. & started our drive - it was a dark night - he turned off the main highway - told me he knew where he was going - we were on a tiny, back-country road - all of a sudden the blue lights started flashing - the cop walked up to our car & asked us if there was a problem 'cause there were no other cars on the road probably for miles. He could see our car had been "decorated" by our friends - rice scattered all over the interior - just married written on the windows - my DH told the cop that he was lost & the cop said you sure do have a problem - we were nowhere near our destination - he gave us directions - we got to the resort well after midnight - management had left a note with our key hanging on the office door. There were bungalows. The next day we slept late - about 2 p.m. that afternoon we walked into the restaurant & my DH asked for a breakfast menu. The hostess looked at us & said "You must be the honeymooners!"
I was blushing like crazy.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> So sorry for your family members Jokim, what a miserable thing to go thru. You and your help are such a comfort to them. Blessings to all of you.


Thank you, Galinipper. Love your new avatar.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Still praying for your family - don't know how many times I did before I fell asleep last night - I tend to wake up many times during the night & each time I did I said a little prayer for y'all. Hope it's a bit of a comfort knowing "we're" out here in KP land thinking of you.


Thank you for your prayers, Georgie. I also do the same when I wake in the middle of the night. It sort comes naturally.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

galinipper said:


> So sorry for your family members Jokim, what a miserable thing to go thru. You and your help are such a comfort to them. Blessings to all of you.


I noticed your avatar - aren't these the shoes Sarah Palin wore - the media referred to them as "stripper shoes" - they would, would't they? I think they looked great on her. You rock Sarah!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Very interesting recipe. I'd like to try it. Do they let you bring "cocktail" bread to church - or are you the rebel I think you are? Go, Jane!


Of course I'm a rebel! Didn't you know?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Very interesting recipe. I'd like to try it. Do they let you bring "cocktail" bread to church - or are you the rebel I think you are? Go, Jane!
> [/
> 
> Sorry Ipad wouldn't post then did twice! Sorry


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> No worries about cup size. Just roll up what 'ya got and stuff it in.


Very true. I once had a terrible heat rash & the "male" nurse practitioner ask me to raise them up so he could view the area. Poor man! I thought men "liked" breast!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I noticed your avatar - aren't these the shoes Sarah Palin wore - the media referred to them as "stripper shoes" - they would, would't they? I think they looked great on her. You rock Sarah!


Thank you for enlightening me, Georgie, about the shoes. Now it's clear to me why the left went off on them on another thread. You go girl, Gali! I love the shoes! :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Take care Country, hugs.


Are those shoes Prada's?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Very true. I once had a terrible heat rash & the "male" nurse practitioner ask me to raise them up so he could view the area. Poor man! I thought men "liked" breast!


Well, can they honestly be referred to as breasts at that point? There more like 'brelats' (a combination of breasts and flat).


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Well, can they honestly be referred to as breasts at that point? There more like 'brelats' (a combination of breasts and flat).


You forgot the description as long. :-o :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Now you've given me an idea, CB! Is it similar to the 'impossible pie'?


Yes just like that. It makes a crust like base. I googled the recipe for the one I made. Spinach, ham and cheese. Good with salsa.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Take care Country, hugs.


Thanks and love the shoes! :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> I noticed your avatar - aren't these the shoes Sarah Palin wore - the media referred to them as "stripper shoes" - they would, would't they? I think they looked great on her. You rock Sarah!


Yes, that's Sarah Palin in her stripper shoes :lol: I think she wore them while being interviewed on a sports channel. Not sure but I believe she has a hunting type show on a sports network. I need to look it up and see when it's on, or ask the men in my family...they would know. :thumbup:
You don't miss a thing..I love that


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Very true. I once had a terrible heat rash & the "male" nurse practitioner ask me to raise them up so he could view the area. Poor man! I thought men "liked" breast!


You are too much, Janie! The mental picture is too much! :thumbup: :-D 
Thanks for the chuckle, humor can be a lifesaver! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes just like that. It makes a crust like base. I googled the recipe for the one I made. Spinach, ham and cheese. Good with salsa.


Gives me ideas for a quick supper. Always on a look out for those short cuts! Thank youuuu! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> This reminded me of our wedding night - my newly wedded DH made reservations (at the last minute) at a resort on a lake way out in the country - I mean WAY OUT - we left our reception about 11 p.m. & started our drive - it was a dark night - he turned off the main highway - told me he knew where he was going - we were on a tiny, back-country road - all of a sudden the blue lights started flashing - the cop walked up to our car & asked us if there was a problem 'cause there were no other cars on the road probably for miles. He could see our car had been "decorated" by our friends - rice scattered all over the interior - just married written on the windows - my DH told the cop that he was lost & the cop said you sure do have a problem - we were nowhere near our destination - he gave us directions - we got to the resort well after midnight - management had left a note with our key hanging on the office door. There were bungalows. The next day we slept late - about 2 p.m. that afternoon we walked into the restaurant & my DH asked for a breakfast menu. The hostess looked at us & said "You must be the honeymooners!"
> I was blushing like crazy.


Cute story! :-D


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for enlightening me, Georgie, about the shoes. Now it's clear to me why the left went off on them on another thread. You go girl, Gali! I love the shoes! :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


Yep, when they gang up on you, you always know you've hit the nerve endings due to their thin skin. :lol: :lol: 
They should get that looked at, I'm sure obamacare will cover that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:



> Of course I'm a rebel! Didn't you know?


I suspected. Now I KNOW! :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Very true. I once had a terrible heat rash & the "male" nurse practitioner ask me to raise them up so he could view the area. Poor man! I thought men "liked" breast!


 :-o


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for enlightening me, Georgie, about the shoes. Now it's clear to me why the left went off on them on another thread. You go girl, Gali! I love the shoes! :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


Sarah Palin's shoes? They're hard to fill! I thought she was tall until I saw her once. She's not a big person - just has a big personality. I think she's fantastic!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes just like that. It makes a crust like base. I googled the recipe for the one I made. Spinach, ham and cheese. Good with salsa.


That sounds so good. No dinner yet - will my Weight Watchers measure up? Probably not.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Of course I'm a rebel! Didn't you know?


Jane, hope your feeling better... Thank you for the recipe. I am having a dinner party this Sat. evening. I am going to serve these. I am sure they will be a hit..! I'll name them 'Rebels'


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Jane, hope your feeling better... Thank you for the recipe. I am having a dinner party this Sat. evening. I am going to serve these. I am sure they will be a hit..! I'll name them 'Rebels'


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Jane, hope your feeling better... Thank you for the recipe. I am having a dinner party this Sat. evening. I am going to serve these. I am sure they will be a hit..! I'll name them 'Rebels'


And you girls thought you were Yankees, didn't ya!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> And you girls thought you were Yankees, didn't ya!


That's a good point you make Bon, I always admired the Southern gal...sweet and strong.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My son was breach. I had all of the group of nurses from an area college there to watch me. OOOOOOH!! I didn't know there were so many male nurses back then. They taped it so I hope they covered up my face in the film. Then 2 years and 4 days later a new group was there for my last son. I have done my donation for Science. I was awake during delivery so that is how I know there were many faces.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks and love the shoes! :thumbup:


Your welcome and hope your doing well.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Good night my friends. I'm going bed and try to find a news channel that is following the Madelein McCann case. I heard on the radio that there may be a break in the case. Miracles do happen


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Jane, hope your feeling better... Thank you for the recipe. I am having a dinner party this Sat. evening. I am going to serve these. I am sure they will be a hit..! I'll name them 'Rebels'


Let me know how the people liked them. Rebels is a good name.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for the prayers, Janie.
> DH returned from SIL and BIL's after dropping off items, food and helping them clean. The street is drained and open. Several fire companies from nearby suburbs helped to pump the street out. Stanley Steemer is doing a land-office business on their street. In-laws will be busy cleaning up and throwing out damaged stuff for a while. Still have no central heat.


Sounds like the worst is over if the flooding has sopped, but clean-up can be a nightmare too - messy, hard work and sad to have to throw so many things out.

Are you above the flood plain or have you also been flooded before? Several communities in this area were flooded a few years ago and a diking system has been established, not sure if that doesn't just transfer the problems somewhere else though.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Very true. I once had a terrible heat rash & the "male" nurse practitioner ask me to raise them up so he could view the area. Poor man! I thought men "liked" breast!


Thanks for the chuckle Jane, makes me laugh just thinking about it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Found this picture hope Admin laughs too!


where do you find these Jane!! I'm still laughing :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sarah Palin's shoes? They're hard to fill! I thought she was tall until I saw her once. She's not a big person - just has a big personality. I think she's fantastic!


Amen! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Jane, hope your feeling better... Thank you for the recipe. I am having a dinner party this Sat. evening. I am going to serve these. I am sure they will be a hit..! I'll name them 'Rebels'


Great name! "Rebel canapés"! :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Of course I'm a rebel! Didn't you know?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Found this picture hope Admin laughs too!


I have seen that one before. Cracks me up!   WHY???


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> After one of my falls, they took a chest x-ray. I still had my bra on, and I was unable to unhook it. the very young male x-ray tech did not know what to do as he did not want to undo it. He found a nurse that did unhook it and helped me remove it. At the time I hurt so bad, I didn't care.


Front closing bra, for just that purpose.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> That's a good point you make Bon, I always admired the Southern gal...sweet and strong.


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How are you doing CB? A tough day for you today


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Found this picture hope Admin laughs too!


Oh Jane....you are a wonder girl! This is 1 of your best!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son was breach. I had all of the group of nurses from an area college there to watch me. OOOOOOH!! I didn't know there were so many male nurses back then. They taped it so I hope they covered up my face in the film. Then 2 years and 4 days later a new group was there for my last son. I have done my donation for Science. I was awake during delivery so that is how I know there were many faces.


You have done your part for Science! Thank you :thumbup:
Breach birth is difficult = painful.
Was your second son also breach?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son was breach. I had all of the group of nurses from an area college there to watch me. OOOOOOH!! I didn't know there were so many male nurses back then. They taped it so I hope they covered up my face in the film. Then 2 years and 4 days later a new group was there for my last son. I have done my donation for Science. I was awake during delivery so that is how I know there were many faces.


Yes, you have indeed done your "bit" for society.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Found this picture hope Admin laughs too!


Oh, my gosh! That's hilarious. Come to think of it, it would be worse if they stuck out!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like the worst is over if the flooding has sopped, but clean-up can be a nightmare too - messy, hard work and sad to have to throw so many things out.
> 
> Are you above the flood plain or have you also been flooded before? Several communities in this area were flooded a few years ago and a diking system has been established, not sure if that doesn't just transfer the problems somewhere else though.


My BIL and SIL live in a southeastern suburb of Bflo. Their backyard is a creek. They lost computers and electronic equipment, but most imp., they lost precious memories (photos).
'Knock on wood', we have not been flooded, although we also back up to a creek, but are situated high above it, the other end of the county. 
The proper authorities will now probably study the flooding problem and institute flood protection measures. I don't know what they'll do. It's so built up around there.
After seeing the mess that is their home, I would rather be snowed in (and that has happened around here) than flooded.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How are you doing CB? A tough day for you today


 Sore . Guess from the stress. Yes pretty rough today.Thanks for asking. Love you and everyone else. Thanks for the prayers.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sore . Guess from the stress. Yes pretty rough today.Thanks for asking. Love you and everyone else. Thanks for the prayers.


CB, you are a dear person. You know you are loved on here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You have done your part for Science! Thank you :thumbup:
> Breach birth is difficult = painful.
> Was your second son also breach?


No he wasn't breach just had the hiccups the whole time. I pounced like a ball. You could see my stomach jumping all day and night. :lol: Carrying the breach son was terrible . I had to wear a girdle just to hold him up. :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> CB, you are a dear person. You know you are loved on here.


Bonnie you are dear to me. I enjoy visiting with all of you everyday. I would love to meet you but feel I know the real you . I am looking forward to meeting you in Heaven but lets wait awhile. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My BIL and SIL live in a southeastern suburb of Bflo. Their backyard is a creek. They lost computers and electronic equipment, but most imp., they lost precious memories (photos).
> 'Knock on wood', we have not been flooded, although we also back up to a creek, but are situated high above it, the other end of the county.
> The proper authorities will now probably study the flooding problem and institute flood protection measures. I don't know what they'll do. It's so built up around there.
> After seeing the mess that is their home, I would rather be snowed in (and that has happened around here) than flooded.


That is terrible about their photo's those are so special.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bonnie you are dear to me. I enjoy visiting with all of you everyday. I would love to meet you but feel I know the real you . I am looking forward to meeting you in Heaven but lets wait awhile. :-D


I'll go along with that. It's a joy to look forward to!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> My BIL and SIL live in a southeastern suburb of Bflo. Their backyard is a creek. They lost computers and electronic equipment, but most imp., they lost precious memories (photos).
> 'Knock on wood', we have not been flooded, although we also back up to a creek, but are situated high above it, the other end of the county.
> The proper authorities will now probably study the flooding problem and institute flood protection measures. I don't know what they'll do. It's so built up around there.
> After seeing the mess that is their home, I would rather be snowed in (and that has happened around here) than flooded.


I'm glad they're safe, but the loss of the photos is so awful if they can't be replaced. The hard drive on the desktop fried a few months ago and there were photos that we'd never backed up so we lost them.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

YUM



thumper5316 said:


> I made an asparagus and tomato frittata last time.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

That sounds very interesting . Is the recipe on the box? We love quiche.



Country Bumpkins said:


> Have you tried a quiche using Bisquick? It makes the best. No soggy crust and it just slips out of the pan.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

What a visual. I may split my gut.



thumper5316 said:


> No worries about cup size. Just roll up what 'ya got and stuff it in.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

A night you'll never forget, for more reasons than one, or two or three.



Georgiegirl said:


> This reminded me of our wedding night - my newly wedded DH made reservations (at the last minute) at a resort on a lake way out in the country - I mean WAY OUT - we left our reception about 11 p.m. & started our drive - it was a dark night - he turned off the main highway - told me he knew where he was going - we were on a tiny, back-country road - all of a sudden the blue lights started flashing - the cop walked up to our car & asked us if there was a problem 'cause there were no other cars on the road probably for miles. He could see our car had been "decorated" by our friends - rice scattered all over the interior - just married written on the windows - my DH told the cop that he was lost & the cop said you sure do have a problem - we were nowhere near our destination - he gave us directions - we got to the resort well after midnight - management had left a note with our key hanging on the office door. There were bungalows. The next day we slept late - about 2 p.m. that afternoon we walked into the restaurant & my DH asked for a breakfast menu. The hostess looked at us & said "You must be the honeymooners!"
> I was blushing like crazy.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Very very funny. That lady doesn't look very happy.


west coast kitty said:


> :lol: my body's not listening to me either.
> 
> A friend sent this out the other day -


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Janie Where do you find this stuff? Your resources are outstanding.



Janeway said:


> Found this picture hope Admin laughs too!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes Jokim I agree. Water can be so destructive.



Jokim said:


> My BIL and SIL live in a southeastern suburb of Bflo. Their backyard is a creek. They lost computers and electronic equipment, but most imp., they lost precious memories (photos).
> 'Knock on wood', we have not been flooded, although we also back up to a creek, but are situated high above it, the other end of the county.
> The proper authorities will now probably study the flooding problem and institute flood protection measures. I don't know what they'll do. It's so built up around there.
> After seeing the mess that is their home, I would rather be snowed in (and that has happened around here) than flooded.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

CB My thoughts were with you in sorrow today and blessed be the memories in your heart.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Found this picture hope Admin laughs too!


OMG


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sore . Guess from the stress. Yes pretty rough today.Thanks for asking. Love you and everyone else. Thanks for the prayers.


You are strong, CB. Hang in there. We are here for you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> CB My thoughts were with you in sorrow today and blessed be the memories in your heart.


Thank you. I do have some great memories.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Not sure if I'm too late for you to use this recipe Thumper. I made this up recently, and we loved it the first time and as leftovers. (I just typed it up.) Can be made ahead so you could enjoy your guests.

BTW: Jane's recipe for Rebels is great too! I make the same as a dip without the Ranch seasoning and it is delicious! Jane is correct; everyone loves it!

*Chili Cheese Pie*

1 lb ground beef (I used 98% lean)
1 envelope Taco Mix (dry seasoning)
8 oz Monterey Jack or Cheddar Cheese, shredded 
1 box (8.5 oz) Corn Muffin Mix

for Chili - can of chopped tomatoes (14-16 oz), can of tomato paste (6 oz), can of tomato sauce (8 oz), curry and onion powder OR small onion diced and sautéed, 15 oz can reduced sodium black beans, 15 oz can red kidney beans. Optional: chili powder to taste, salsa and sour cream, olives

If you are in a hurry, buy two large cans of prepared Chili with meat/beans. (I made my own Chili to taste and, of course, it is more healthy and not loaded with sodium.)

Heres what I did:

Brown ground beef, drain any fat or water. Add taco seasoning to meat and stir in tomato paste, not drained tomatoes and tomato sauce. Add black and kidney beans (water rinsed in can and drained), onion and curry powder, and chili powder to taste. (dash - 1/2 tsp of each)

Simmer uncovered for about 5 minutes to blend. You may wish to add some water so the mixture has some liquidity (I like moist chili).

Pour mixture into greased (bottom sprayed with non-stick product) deep 9 x 13 pan. Top with shredded cheese.

In another bowl prepare muffin mix according to directions. Add cornbread mix on top of cheese/chili, spreading evenly to edges of pan. Bake at temp instructed for muffin mix for 15-20 minutes until cornbread is cooked thoroughly and golden brown.

Let sit for about 5 minutes before cutting into squares. Optional: top with sour cream, olives and salsa (I used none) and serve.

Refrigerate leftovers in baking pan. (I folded tinfoil and pushed up to edge of leftovers in pan. Covered entire pan with tin foil and the chili cooled in place beneath the topping and was great reheated.)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

KPG you are cooking like a Southern now.  Ru here is the quiche I made but changed from bacon to ham and left out the onion.http://www.food.com/recipe/bisquick-quiche-304474


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> KPG you are cooking like a Southern now.  Ru here is the quiche I made but changed from bacon to ham and left out the onion.http://www.food.com/recipe/bisquick-quiche-304474


I know huh?  I've always enjoyed Mexican and all foods though.

I even made Pecan squares for Cmas - the horror! Ate and enjoyed them too!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> KPG you are cooking like a Southern now.  Ru here is the quiche I made but changed from bacon to ham and left out the onion.http://www.food.com/recipe/bisquick-quiche-304474


I truly hope you are hanging in there CB. So many prayers said for you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Very very funny. That lady doesn't look very happy.


Would you be? Ahaaah


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Found this picture hope Admin laughs too!


OMG is right (LL)! Jane - you crack me up with your visuals.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG is right (LL)! Jane - you crack me up with your visuals.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG is right (LL)! Jane - you crack me up with your visuals.


Although I have _no_ idea where she got that picture of me. I though I had destroyed them all!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Although I have _no_ idea where she got that picture of me. I though I had destroyed them all!


It's so nice to be able to come to this site and laugh!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Not sure if I'm too late for you to use this recipe Thumper. I made this up recently, and we loved it the first time and as leftovers. (I just typed it up.) Can be made ahead so you could enjoy your guests.
> 
> BTW: Jane's recipe for Rebels is great too! I make the same as a dip without the Ranch seasoning and it is delicious! Jane is correct; everyone loves it!
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> KPG you are cooking like a Southern now.  Ru here is the quiche I made but changed from bacon to ham and left out the onion.http://www.food.com/recipe/bisquick-quiche-304474


THanks - I printed that to try soon!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sounds delish. I made a comment about this but can't find it. Oops again. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> It's so nice to be able to come to this site and laugh!


Try this: hopefully laughter has made you well again: 
http://biggeekdad.com/2013/11/talented-nina-conti/


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Sounds delish. I made a comment about this but can't find it. Oops again. Thanks for sharing.


I found it! It appears above  1 lb ground beef 

Try it, I'm certain you'll like it.

You are welcome.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> For something different but tasty, try this recipe:
> 
> A loaf of cocktail bread ( I use rye)
> 
> ...


I must make this!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No he wasn't breach just had the hiccups the whole time. I pounced like a ball. You could see my stomach jumping all day and night. :lol: Carrying the breach son was terrible . I had to wear a girdle just to hold him up. :-o


CB, that must have been very uncomfortable. My aunt had my cousin, breach, also. But all I know about that is that she had very hard labor. Labor pain is the most easily, and quickly, forgotten pain, when you look at your precious bundle for the first time. :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Not sure if I'm too late for you to use this recipe Thumper. I made this up recently, and we loved it the first time and as leftovers. (I just typed it up.) Can be made ahead so you could enjoy your guests.
> 
> BTW: Jane's recipe for Rebels is great too! I make the same as a dip without the Ranch seasoning and it is delicious! Jane is correct; everyone loves it!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Thank you KPG, saved it, printed it out and will make it soon!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> KPG you are cooking like a Southern now.  Ru here is the quiche I made but changed from bacon to ham and left out the onion.http://www.food.com/recipe/bisquick-quiche-304474


Thank you, Country B. I'm having ham tomorrow, and the leftover ham will go nicely into this quiche. Hugs to you.
You are in my thoughts and prayers....


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It's so nice to be able to come to this site and laugh!


Yes, LL. I have always felt the same way about this site. Such a welcoming atmosphere. A refuge in a storm. Thank you, ladies.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, LL. I have always felt the same way about this site. Such a welcoming atmosphere. A refuge in a storm. Thank you, ladies.


Yes, the storm is still there. I have gotten out, too.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for enlightening me, Georgie, about the shoes. Now it's clear to me why the left went off on them on another thread. You go girl, Gali! I love the shoes! :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


They really shouldn't have. Over the summer the lefties were constantly changing their avatars and one of them had a pair of patriotic shoes that were similar. I think all the fuss was because Sarah Palin was wearing them, not for what they were.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Found this picture hope Admin laughs too!


Now that is hysterical. I'm sending this to my niece, who is well endowed, as something she can look forward to doing.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, my gosh! That's hilarious. Come to think of it, it would be worse if they stuck out!


They would have had to paint the "under belly" if they were perky.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You're such a joker. We've seen you and there is no resemblance to be believed. Sorry Thumper we know you're a beauty.



thumper5316 said:


> Although I have _no_ idea where she got that picture of me. I though I had destroyed them all!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> My BIL and SIL live in a southeastern suburb of Bflo. Their backyard is a creek. They lost computers and electronic equipment, but most imp., they lost precious memories (photos).
> 'Knock on wood', we have not been flooded, although we also back up to a creek, but are situated high above it, the other end of the county.
> The proper authorities will now probably study the flooding problem and institute flood protection measures. I don't know what they'll do. It's so built up around there.
> After seeing the mess that is their home, I would rather be snowed in (and that has happened around here) than flooded.


Jokim, there is a lot they can do with waterlogged photos these days. They should keep them and find a place near them that can restore the photos. If not, you can always take pictures of the photos themselves. It's not a perfect solution, but at least the memories can be preserved.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Glad to see you back. Wondered where you were. We usually put beans in our chilli recipes but a true chilli has NO BEANS in it. I have a delicious chilli recipe . Anyone interested I will email it.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Not sure if I'm too late for you to use this recipe Thumper. I made this up recently, and we loved it the first time and as leftovers. (I just typed it up.) Can be made ahead so you could enjoy your guests.
> 
> BTW: Jane's recipe for Rebels is great too! I make the same as a dip without the Ranch seasoning and it is delicious! Jane is correct; everyone loves it!
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Jane Have you made any pictures lately??? Out of the blue this one came to me. What do you think of it?

#### :] :} {: {: #### <<<<^^^^>>>> $%&$%


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They really shouldn't have. Over the summer the lefties were constantly changing their avatars and one of them had a pair of patriotic shoes that were similar. I think all the fuss was because Sarah Palin was wearing them, not for what they were.


I agree! They hate Sarah P. because in her they see a threat to themselves. :wink:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, the storm is still there. I have gotten out, too.


Once in a great while, I'll peek in to see what the talk 'du jour' is on that thread. What I find is the same-old-same-old being talked about in circles, among themselves. Blah, blah, blah, etc....... :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Now that is hysterical. I'm sending this to my niece, who is well endowed, as something she can look forward to doing.


Or, ..... she can start saving for plastic surgery! :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Once in a great while, I'll peek in to see what the talk 'du jour' is on that thread. What I find is the same-old-same-old being talked about in circles, among themselves. Blah, blah, blah, etc....... :thumbdown:


I completely agree. They give me a head ache. So boring. What gets me the most is that they think they know EVERYTHING!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Jokim, there is a lot they can do with waterlogged photos these days. They should keep them and find a place near them that can restore the photos. If not, you can always take pictures of the photos themselves. It's not a perfect solution, but at least the memories can be preserved.


Thank you, Solo, for the ideas on saving the photos. Part of my emergency evac. plan are my purse, safe (docs), photo albums, jewelry and yarn! 
Of course, I can't forget my MIL's cat. :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I completely agree. They give me a head ache. So boring. What gets me the most is that they think they know EVERYTHING!


Someday, they will find out how much they don't know and how much they were misled and lied to. Listening to other points of view is opening the door to reality and truth.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Someday, they will find out how much they don't know and how much they were misled and lied to. Listening to other points of view is opening the door to reality and truth.


 :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Someday, they will find out how much they don't know and how much they were misled and lied to. Listening to other points of view is opening the door to reality and truth.


I think they are afraid to learn the truth.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I think they are afraid to learn the truth.


I am convinced that they really think they know everything, that they like to "hear" themselves talk, and that they will never, ever, learn.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Jane Have you made any pictures lately??? Out of the blue this one came to me. What do you think of it?
> 
> #### :] :} {: {: #### <<<<^^^^>>>> $%&$%


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=341868372621103&set=a.130599270414682.23050.129491797192096&type=1&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> You're such a joker. We've seen you and there is no resemblance to be believed. Sorry Thumper we know you're a beauty.


True!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

I think you are both right, LL and Solo. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I think you are both right, LL and Solo. :thumbup:


Jokim,

I can tell you are a very, very good, wonderful person. Glad to know you. Wish you lived next door.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We are having a snow storm (blizzard)tonight, they say up to 9-11 inches. I was to be at the doctors tomorrow at 7:30 am. There is no way I will be able to dig out and get on the road by 7, so had to change to Feb 5, Hope no weather problems them. Just my yearly exam and mamo. Maybe find why my shoulder hurts when I knit.
> 
> I found this on Facebook today. Sometimes I am Lucky.


Joey,

Where are you??


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> :thumbup: Thank you KPG, saved it, printed it out and will make it soon!


You're welcome. I made a pretty good Ham and Cheese Frittata tonight; if anyone is interested in the recipe let me know.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, the storm is still there. I have gotten out, too.


Me too! They won't even miss us since they are deaf, dumb and blind and refuse to listen, understand or visualize anything we posted of facts or a different opinion, always right, of course, anyway.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Not sure if I'm too late for you to use this recipe Thumper. I made this up recently, and we loved it the first time and as leftovers. (I just typed it up.) Can be made ahead so you could enjoy your guests.
> 
> BTW: Jane's recipe for Rebels is great too! I make the same as a dip without the Ranch seasoning and it is delicious! Jane is correct; everyone loves it!
> 
> ...


sure sounds good for a wet and windy day like today; thanks for posting


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> KPG you are cooking like a Southern now.  Ru here is the quiche I made but changed from bacon to ham and left out the onion.http://www.food.com/recipe/bisquick-quiche-304474


that sounds good too; but have to admit that I usually cheat and get a pre-made crust


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> They really shouldn't have. Over the summer the lefties were constantly changing their avatars and one of them had a pair of patriotic shoes that were similar. I think all the fuss was because Sarah Palin was wearing them, not for what they were.


You're correct, I forgot all about that! I believe it was Bratty Patty. Of course, they had a fit over an intelligent poster using the same image so they had to throw another hissy fit.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Now that is hysterical. I'm sending this to my niece, who is well endowed, as something she can look forward to doing.


 :thumbup: Do not encourage her; not a nice Auntie thing to do.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Jokim, there is a lot they can do with waterlogged photos these days. They should keep them and find a place near them that can restore the photos. If not, you can always take pictures of the photos themselves. It's not a perfect solution, but at least the memories can be preserved.


Great ideas Solo!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Glad to see you back. Wondered where you were. We usually put beans in our chilli recipes but a true chilli has NO BEANS in it. I have a delicious chilli recipe . Anyone interested I will email it.


Thank RU - you know why I sometimes go missing. :|

I didn't know that about chili - I always put beans in ours. My family loves all beans (me not lima beans though), so any chili, mexican dish or rice, red/beans in rice (of course) has any variety of beans.

Look back for a white chicken chili-ish recipe I posted using white beans recently.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I agree! They hate Sarah P. because in her they see a threat to themselves. :wink:


Well, presently, Chris Christie, is the big threat to the Dems and Libs. The news anchors report on the bridge 'scandal' as if Christie has been found guilty of knowing about the conspiracy to snarl the traffic.

If he was, fine, but at the moment he is innocent, speaks and has said same.

The Dems don't even care if Christie is innocent, they just are doing all they can to tarnish his name because they are VERY threatened by him running against the other Clinton.

Meanwhile, no one has been fired for any of Obama's scandals: Benghazi, Fast & Furious, NSA, Rosen AP, IRS, ObamaNoCare, and instead, people responsible have been promoted.

Only people affected are those who blew the whistle on Obama and the woman Christie fired because he believed she lied to him.

Notice who leads and who is incompetent.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We are having a snow storm (blizzard)tonight, they say up to 9-11 inches. I was to be at the doctors tomorrow at 7:30 am. There is no way I will be able to dig out and get on the road by 7, so had to change to Feb 5, Hope no weather problems them. Just my yearly exam and mamo. Maybe find why my shoulder hurts when I knit.
> 
> I found this on Facebook today. Sometimes I am Lucky.


You are really having winter up there. It was 62 here today. I am not complaining just don't want heat anytime soon. At least you know how to dress. Up and down here. 
I hope you find out why your shoulder is hurting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Me too! They won't even miss us since they are deaf, dumb and blind and refused to listen, understand or visualize anything we posted of facts or a different opinion, always right, of course, anyway.


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Yes, LL. I have always felt the same way about this site. Such a welcoming atmosphere. A refuge in a storm. Thank you, ladies.


I feel the same way too


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Someday, they will find out how much they don't know and how much they were misled and lied to. Listening to other points of view is opening the door to reality and truth.


 :thumbup: One could hope, but I doubt it. Their skulls are dense and unable to be penetrated. :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Glad to see you back. Wondered where you were. We usually put beans in our chilli recipes but a true chilli has NO BEANS in it. I have a delicious chilli recipe . Anyone interested I will email it.


would love to have your recipe RU; thanks


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I think they are afraid to learn the truth.


 :thumbup: When they do, they'd never admit it. Just try harder to cover it up.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> We are having a snow storm (blizzard)tonight, they say up to 9-11 inches. I was to be at the doctors tomorrow at 7:30 am. There is no way I will be able to dig out and get on the road by 7, so had to change to Feb 5, Hope no weather problems them. Just my yearly exam and mamo. Maybe find why my shoulder hurts when I knit.
> 
> I found this on Facebook today. Sometimes I am Lucky.


 :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> We are having a snow storm (blizzard)tonight, they say up to 9-11 inches. I was to be at the doctors tomorrow at 7:30 am. There is no way I will be able to dig out and get on the road by 7, so had to change to Feb 5, Hope no weather problems them. Just my yearly exam and mamo. Maybe find why my shoulder hurts when I knit.
> 
> I found this on Facebook today. Sometimes I am Lucky.


Sorry that you're getting another blizzard, I think you still have lots of snow from the last ones don't you? Better to stay in than riski being on the road in those conditions.

Know what you mean - sometimes I'm lucky too


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> sure sounds good for a wet and windy day like today; thanks for posting


You're welcome - enjoy!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Me too! They won't even miss us since they are deaf, dumb and blind and refuse to listen, understand or visualize anything we posted of facts or a different opinion, always right, of course, anyway.


based on past experience, they start to pick on each other when they don't have anyone on the right to fight with


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> would love to have your recipe RU; thanks


Oh, I forgot, me too!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> based on past experience, they start to pick on each other when they don't have anyone on the right to fight with


Probably, but they fight with each other now; I think it is all they know. One, and most, live for the fight.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> based on past experience, they start to pick on each other when they don't have anyone on the right to fight with


Yes they do. If we leave them alone they will fall apart like the last 3 times.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, I forgot, me too!


Me three RU.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me three RU.


Me four RU!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, presently, Chris Christie, is the big threat to the Dems and Libs. The news anchors report on the bridge 'scandal' as if Christie has been found guilty of knowing about the conspiracy to snarl the traffic.
> 
> If he was, fine, but at the moment he is innocent, speaks and has said same.
> 
> ...


Yes, very true.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: One could hope, but I doubt it. Their skulls are dense and unable to be penetrated. :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You are quite the artist, but again, I have you beat with this photo!


 :lol: :lol: Thank you, Janeway!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You are quite the artist, but again, I have you beat with this photo!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We are having a snow storm (blizzard)tonight, they say up to 9-11 inches. I was to be at the doctors tomorrow at 7:30 am. There is no way I will be able to dig out and get on the road by 7, so had to change to Feb 5, Hope no weather problems them. Just my yearly exam and mamo. Maybe find why my shoulder hurts when I knit.
> 
> I found this on Facebook today. Sometimes I am Lucky.


Saw the weather forecast tonight and your blizzard is moving our way. Though, by the time it hits us, we're only supposed to get 1-2" of snow. It's only Jan. and already, our weather is like a roller coaster. That's not supposed to happen until March.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim,
> 
> I can tell you are a very, very good, wonderful person. Glad to know you. Wish you lived next door.


IMHO, I think we would get along great(ly)! :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're welcome. I made a pretty good Ham and Cheese Frittata tonight; if anyone is interested in the recipe let me know.


Is Frittata egg based but w/o pie crust?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> that sounds good too; but have to admit that I usually cheat and get a pre-made crust


I also buy pre-made, and pre-formed, pie crust. But this recipe is like the 'impossible pie'. It makes its own crust. Easy!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Me too! They won't even miss us since they are deaf, dumb and blind and refuse to listen, understand or visualize anything we posted of facts or a different opinion, always right, of course, anyway.


It is not possible to have an intelligent, adult conversation with them. They very quickly become emotional, and logic disappears!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're correct, I forgot all about that! I believe it was Bratty Patty. Of course, they had a fit over an intelligent poster using the same image so they had to throw another hissy fit.


Very apropos 'nom de plume' don't you think?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, presently, Chris Christie, is the big threat to the Dems and Libs. The news anchors report on the bridge 'scandal' as if Christie has been found guilty of knowing about the conspiracy to snarl the traffic.
> 
> If he was, fine, but at the moment he is innocent, speaks and has said same.
> 
> ...


That is one of Christie's redeeming values: leadership.
Wasn't Christie the darling Republican of the leftist media ever since hugging o during Sandy aftermath? The media built him up only to take him down over such a petty issue. That is their m.o. regarding possible future Republican pres. candidates (threats) to the dem. candidates. The future dem. pres. candidate, h. has Bengazi, a far more serious issue, looming over her, yet the media is mum about that and would like us to forget that.

Chicago style politics, with a Clintonian twist, at its best! :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: When they do, they'd never admit it. Just try harder to cover it up.


Of course, their egos won't allow them to admit to having been played for fools! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> based on past experience, they start to pick on each other when they don't have anyone on the right to fight with


I noticed that also. Reminds me of a shark feeding frenzy.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, very true.


Thank you, Janie, for posting the Bengazi Liars poster. Lest we forget! 
It's criminal what they've done! :x


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Probably, but they fight with each other now; I think it is all they know. One, and most, live for the fight.


You're right; read back a couple of days and while they constantly criticise/condemn you and others, they miss you when you're gone and anticipate the start of the next round. Without a conservative to fight with, they'll go after each other or just fizzle out the way their POV and LLOL threads have


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Saw the weather forecast tonight and your blizzard is moving our way. Though, by the time it hits us, we're only supposed to get 1-2" of snow. It's only Jan. and already, our weather is like a roller coaster. That's not supposed to happen until March.


I hope that doesn't create a problem for the flood clean-up Jokim. How are your family doing?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope that doesn't create a problem for the flood clean-up Jokim. How are your family doing?


DH talked to his brother tonight. They have a new furnace and water heater put in. Gas is hooked up. They have heat and hot water. Now the cleanup begins. 
What caused the flooding was ice breaking up (due to warm temps), flowing down the creek and becoming jammed on bridge abutments and backing up the water to the point it overflowed the creek banks. That sort of thing doesn't happen around here in Jan. In March it's more likely to occur. Tonight's weather forecast will not cause cleanup delays. It will not get below 25 deg. F. 70 homes in total, were flooded. Most still don't have heat. Thank you all for your prayers and kind words.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Awwwwww http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152145332554573&set=a.10152045335404573.1073741840.38483929572&type=1&th


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, presently, Chris Christie, is the big threat to the Dems and Libs. The news anchors report on the bridge 'scandal' as if Christie has been found guilty of knowing about the conspiracy to snarl the traffic.
> 
> If he was, fine, but at the moment he is innocent, speaks and has said same.
> 
> ...


Don't forget Solyndra. I'm sick to death of how we keep getting lied to and how he and his minions make excuses when they are caught in their lies. What makes it worse is that the lame stream media supports this behavior.

I think you are correct. They would like to see Hillary in the WH next. Christie is centrist enough to be a huge threat. And he's a true centrist. Not like the left keeps blathering that Obama is centrist when he's anything but.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

No criminals charges in the IRS scandal. The thugs are running this country. Name names? Too easy. Obama, Holder, Pelosi, Reid, Biden, Clinton, and the list goes on. Even the Supreme Court is furthering The Agenda. These are dangerous times.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Dear taxpayers, prepare to bail out the obamacare supporting health insurance companies, we certainly didn't think they would take a loss did we. There are only two free market Health Ins. Co. left in my state, now the rest will be supported by the doers.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Dear taxpayers, prepare to bail out the obamacare supporting health insurance companies, we certainly didn't think they would take a loss did we. There are only two free market Health Ins. Co. left in my state, now the rest will be supported by the doers.


Do you think that people will rebel from this. It is so unfair!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Dear taxpayers, prepare to bail out the obamacare supporting health insurance companies, we certainly didn't think they would take a loss did we. There are only two free market Health Ins. Co. left in my state, now the rest will be supported by the doers.


Those are great Gali! As a taxpayer, I knew I'd be paying more, and more, and more again for insurance that doesn't insure me.

I wasn't fooled by the fools who stated otherwise.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Those are great Gali! As a taxpayer, I knew I'd be paying more, and more, and more again for insurance that doesn't insure me.
> 
> I wasn't fooled by the fools who stated otherwise.


I ask again, will people get sick of this and will it go away? It is extremely unfair!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

We have new evidence that Obama knew about Benghazi being an attack, not video revenge, within 15 minutes of the attack.

Too bad we only found out now (yeah right) because Obama could have be put on a pedestal in 2013 rather than just an honorable mention for his "Liar of the Year Award." The Liar of the Year even earned his award without a reference to Benghazi.

Again, who didn't know Obama lied about Benghazi except the Libs and Dems and Lame Stream Media and the low-info/low-intellect voters?

Should be interesting what happens to those with blood on their hands.

Military recruitment is going down massively.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I ask again, will people get sick of this and will it go away? It is extremely unfair!


Many/most of the people who are sick of the Liar in Chief, are well educated and informed of how he earned his title.

Those who support and voted for him don't have a clue. So, who knows if a revolt is possible. The fools hold the majority and majority rules.

I will state this fact: nearly 80% of all Americans (fools included) do not like Obamacare; so a revolt is still possible.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> No criminals charges in the IRS scandal. The thugs are running this country. Name names? Too easy. Obama, Holder, Pelosi, Reid, Biden, Clinton, and the list goes on. Even the Supreme Court is furthering The Agenda. These are dangerous times.


You forgot Georgie Soros and Valerie J. The two biggest boobs.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Many/most of the people who are sick of the Liar in Chief, are well educated and informed of how he earned his title.
> 
> Those who support and voted for him don't have a clue. So, who knows if a revolt is possible. The fools hold the majority and majority rules.
> 
> I will state this fact: nearly 80% of all Americans (fools included) do not like Obamacare; so a revolt is still possible.


Yes, this country is full of fools. They are represented on the other site.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes they do. If we leave them alone they will fall apart like the last 3 times.


 :-D Maybe they could start a group on Rav.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :-D Maybe they could start a group on Rav.


Wishful thinking. I cannot not stand them any more.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, very true.


Thank you Jane for that Benghazi image. Those liars are now being exposed. We all knew the truth wouldn't be exposed until well after the King's 2nd inauguration. Now is the time.

Maybe someone will go to jail for the deaths that are on their hands that they intentionally lied about.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Do you think that people will rebel from this. It is so unfair!


I believe there are too many people that can work being taken care of by the taxpayer. Rocking the boat could mean they would have to make changes in their life, they are so uninformed they don't feel the sinking of the boat. By design it is sinking. Sad time for our country. Italy's tax is across the board 80 - 85%. The citizens are beginning to wake-up and rebel, we don't hear much about it because their elite controls all the media.
The snow is really coming down here.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Is Frittata egg based but w/o pie crust?


Mine was - five eggs and 5 ozs of spaghetti and 2 Tblsps of butter made the crust.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I believe there are too many people that can work being taken care of by the taxpayer. Rocking the boat could mean they would have to make changes in their life, they are so uninformed they don't feel the sinking of the boat. By design it is sinking. Sad time for our country. Italy's tax is across the board 80 - 85%. The citizens are beginning to wake-up and rebel, we don't hear much about it because their elite controls all the media.
> The snow is really coming down here.


I am afraid that once that terrible Obamacare decision was a done deal, it has become too difficult to change. We are going to suffer greatly in many ways from it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I also buy pre-made, and pre-formed, pie crust. But this recipe is like the 'impossible pie'. It makes its own crust. Easy!


I use Pillsbury prepared crusts to roll across the bottom of my quiche dish.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> It is not possible to have an intelligent, adult conversation with them. They very quickly become emotional, and logic disappears!


. logic disappears? I didn't realize it was even present!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Those are great Gali! As a taxpayer, I knew I'd be paying more, and more, and more again for insurance that doesn't insure me.
> 
> I wasn't fooled by the fools who stated otherwise.


That's because your not a fool :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> That is one of Christie's redeeming values: leadership.
> Wasn't Christie the darling Republican of the leftist media ever since hugging o during Sandy aftermath? The media built him up only to take him down over such a petty issue. That is their m.o. regarding possible future Republican pres. candidates (threats) to the dem. candidates. The future dem. pres. candidate, h. has Bengazi, a far more serious issue, looming over her, yet the media is mum about that and would like us to forget that.
> 
> Chicago style politics, with a Clintonian twist, at its best! :thumbdown:


Yep. The Dems have decided Christie is the best to defeat the Hill, so attempts to defeat him have already begun.

Funny, though. The very things the Dems are accusing Christie of - Hill has done in spades with far more serious (deaths) results.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> . logic disappears? I didn't realize it was even present!


All I see in them is nastiness. I find that angry people have a way of spreading their anger. The only solution is to stay away or get pulled in.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> You're right; read back a couple of days and while they constantly criticise/condemn you and others, they miss you when you're gone and anticipate the start of the next round. Without a conservative to fight with, they'll go after each other or just fizzle out the way their POV and LLOL threads have


Really? I finally realized I was _not_ reading more than I was reading in that thread, so I left it. Over time, I refused to read/respond to every single Lib because I recognized each one the benefit of the doubt.

I'm flattered that I'm being missed greatly when I only left a few days ago. Goes to show; the Libs/Dems only attack threats, so, _Hail!_ to all those who were threats to their lies! :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I believe there are too many people that can work being taken care of by the taxpayer. Rocking the boat could mean they would have to make changes in their life, they are so uninformed they don't feel the sinking of the boat. By design it is sinking. Sad time for our country. Italy's tax is across the board 80 - 85%. The citizens are beginning to wake-up and rebel, we don't hear much about it because their elite controls all the media.
> The snow is really coming down here.


Snow how much.

They don't even seem to care that we are so far in debt that their grandchildren and beyond will not be able to pay for what has been done to this nation. Nor do they care how much OBama care is going to cost. They seem to think their is a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow. that is how informed they are. They don't want to have their living off the dole stopped. They do not care about this country, only them selves. But what about the Presid promise after his campagin oh we arae not going to spend like Bush we are going to control we are going to get rid of Lobbist and we will have a goveremnt that is transparent. He is a good actor and a very very good liaar and they bought into to it. I remember the man they showed on TV. Wow Obama gave me free phone and I have five of them so I voted for him. Yes that says it all, free phones no jobs and put that on the list of tax funded on the backs of working people.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> DH talked to his brother tonight. They have a new furnace and water heater put in. Gas is hooked up. They have heat and hot water. Now the cleanup begins.
> What caused the flooding was ice breaking up (due to warm temps), flowing down the creek and becoming jammed on bridge abutments and backing up the water to the point it overflowed the creek banks. That sort of thing doesn't happen around here in Jan. In March it's more likely to occur. Tonight's weather forecast will not cause cleanup delays. It will not get below 25 deg. F. 70 homes in total, were flooded. Most still don't have heat. Thank you all for your prayers and kind words.


This is great news! I'm glad they have now what they need and are on the path of recovery. Sad event, but at least getting better.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I cannot not stand them any more.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Really? I finally realized I was _not_ reading more than I was reading in that thread, so I left it. Over time, I refused to read/respond to every single Lib because I recognized her a dunce even though I attempted to discuss with them giving them the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> I'm flattered that I'm being missed greatly when I only left a few days ago. Goes to show; the Libs/Dems only attack threats, so, hail to all those who were threats to their lies! :thumbup:


Yes where where you at 8:00 last night or the other night JC called it the witching hour. Gee you let her down, and what fund they had.
Men are good for nothing can't do house work. But that does not count for all the years they went out to work does it. They just can't do house work. They can even have cancer or lose their jobs but they can't do house work. those good for nothing men. What about those younger children that are working no respect they don't even fill the grocery shelfs. Oh thats right those poor teens that can work but don't hay they are straving to death.
As my son said when he went to the behamas The people in the united states don't know what poor is really like.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Other thing they should be glad there were men in their lives they would not be here if there was no father. Then again oh forget it.

After trying the other day won't bother I am just one of those rich bitiches who can't stand the poor or care about my fellow man.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> That's because your not a fool :-D


Keep on dancing girl on those shoes! You don't fool me in the least. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Snow how much.
> 
> They don't even seem to care that we are so far in debt that their grandchildren and beyond will not be able to pay for what has been done to this nation. Nor do they care how much OBama care is going to cost. They seem to think their is a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow. that is how informed they are. They don't want to have their living off the dole stopped. They do not care about this country, only them selves. But what about the Presid promise after his campagin oh we arae not going to spend like Bush we are going to control we are going to get rid of Lobbist and we will have a goveremnt that is transparent. He is a good actor and a very very good liaar and they bought into to it. I remember the man they showed on TV. Wow Obama gave me free phone and I have five of them so I voted for him. Yes that says it all, free phones no jobs and put that on the list of tax funded on the backs of working people.


So, so true Yarnie. America is under siege by this Admin and it is going to be extremely difficult to override/overtake the majority of fools to take back our great Nation.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Very apropos 'nom de plume' don't you think?


I person found that if one starts the you don't know what you are talking about the gang joins in . No different words same story only different wording. Not a different thougt to add to the gang up just same words. Plus have you every notice they seem to have to repeat how intellectual they are. Wonder why they need to keep that going. I find people who do have intelligence don't have to claim it over and over again. You can tell it by their thoughts words and deeds.

can you tell I am upset with being told I do not know what I am talking about????? over there.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes where where you at 8:00 last night or the other night JC called it the witching hour. Gee you let her down, and what fund they had.
> Men are good for nothing can't do house work. But that does not count for all the years they went out to work does it. They just can't do house work. They can even have cancer or lose their jobs but they can't do house work. those good for nothing men. What about those younger children that are working no respect they don't even fill the grocery shelfs. Oh thats right those poor teens that can work but don't hay they are straving to death.
> As my son said when he went to the behamas The people in the united states don't know what poor is really like.


Oh, man, it sounds incredibly boring since I left!  I'll agree with your son. I've always said every single American needs to travel to another place in the world to recognize the great wealth and promise of being born on American soil.

All illegal immigrants get it after all ...


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I am on vacation in Orlando right now, but I got this from a friend and wanted to share. I was thinking of Designer and wondered if she agreed.


This is Canada's Top Ten List of America's Stupidity.

10) Only in America ... could Democrat politicians talk about the greed of the rich at a $35,000.00 a plate campaign fund-raising event.

9) Only in America ... could people claim that the government still discriminates against black Americans when they have a black President, a black Attorney General and roughly 20% of the federal workforce is black while only 14% of the population is black. 40% of all federal entitlements go to black Americans  3X the rate that go to whites, 5X the rate that go to Hispanics! 

8) Only in America ... could they have had the two people most responsible for our tax code, Democrat Timothy Geithner (the head of the Treasury Department) and Democrat Charles Rangel (who once ran the Ways and Means Committee), BOTH turn out to be tax cheats who are in favor of higher taxes.

7) Only in America ... can they have terrorists kill people in the name of Allah and have the media primarily react by fretting that Muslims might be harmed by the backlash. 

6) Only in America ... would they make people who want to legally become American citizens wait for years in their home countries and pay tens of thousands of dollars for the privilege, while they discuss letting anyone who sneaks into the country illegally just 'magically' become American citizens.

5) Only in America ... could people such as Tea Party and Libertarians who believe in balancing the budget and sticking by the country's Constitution be thought of as "extremists."

4) Only in America ... could you need to present a driver's license to cash a check or buy alcohol, but not to vote.

3) Only in America ... could people demand the government investigate whether oil companies are gouging the public because the price of gas went up when the return on equity invested in a major U.S. oil company (Marathon Oil) is less than half of a company making tennis shoes (Nike).

2) Only in America ... could the Democrat Administration collect more tax dollars from the people than any nation in recorded history, still spend a Trillion dollars more than it has per year - for total spending of $7-Million PER MINUTE, and complain that it doesn't have nearly enough money.

1) Only in America ... could the rich people - who pay 86% of all income taxes - be accused of not paying their "fair share" by people who don't pay any income taxes at all.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Other thing they should be glad there were men in their lives they would not be here if there was no father. Then again oh forget it.
> 
> After trying the other day won't bother I am just one of those rich bitiches who can't stand the poor or care about my fellow man.


Am I as well? :XD:   :XD:   Do we need to write larger checks to some charity to prove ourselves otherwise?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gotta head out and get some work and errands done. Talk later!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lasst post about the left. Gilly not to worry about Italy,Spain and Greece ect. and riots, because of goverment hand out are gone.

When it happens here you do know who they will blame. They will not remember that the people who told them it was going to happen. Yep you got it it is all the rights and indepenants fault that this country is going down the drain. You do Know don't you it is all our fault. That we cause the mess, the spin will be the same only different problem.
:shock: :evil: :evil: We are nothing but evil.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gilly love your shoes saw a purse last night with American flag knitting patteren may try it. Also a blanket.

Seem over there it was cause to lam blast KGP. Funny how that works. Seem they forgot how Obama face was plaster on the front of American flag. Too funny. I mean too too funny.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am on vacation in Orlando right now, but I got this from a friend and wanted to share. I was thinking of Designer and wondered if she agreed.
> 
> This is Canada's Top Ten List of America's Stupidity.
> 
> ...


Those Canadian sure are smart. Wish some of those in this country were as smart. Ah but that is wishful thinking.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I ask again, will people get sick of this and will it go away? It is extremely unfair!


I wish some the millionaires in this country would hire some top lawyers and take these abuses of power to the Supreme Court (not that we can even be sure of them).


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gee here I go and I said I was through with ranting. But it really gives them a reason to bitch some more. At least I have given them something to do today.


In the words of one who seem to like this phase

If you can't say anything nice say nothing at all.

Nope I can't and I will say it all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I also buy pre-made, and pre-formed, pie crust. But this recipe is like the 'impossible pie'. It makes its own crust. Easy!


I do too. I find it is lighter then my heavy pie crust. I always use it. Love it to making my pasties much better.

Oh I forgot about impossible pie. Wasn't it fun to make and so good too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Joey,
> 
> Where are you??


She is in the middle of Wisconsin, and they are really getting it hard. We only had 2 inches here Joey. Did you get the high winds boy that was bad too.

Sorry you had to miss your appointment. How is your shoulder doing? Are you having a lot of pain?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I wish some the millionaires in this country would hire some top lawyers and take these abuses of power to the Supreme Court (not that we can even be sure of them).


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB how are you doing? Sorry about what has happen in your life.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> DH talked to his brother tonight. They have a new furnace and water heater put in. Gas is hooked up. They have heat and hot water. Now the cleanup begins.
> What caused the flooding was ice breaking up (due to warm temps), flowing down the creek and becoming jammed on bridge abutments and backing up the water to the point it overflowed the creek banks. That sort of thing doesn't happen around here in Jan. In March it's more likely to occur. Tonight's weather forecast will not cause cleanup delays. It will not get below 25 deg. F. 70 homes in total, were flooded. Most still don't have heat. Thank you all for your prayers and kind words.


I'm glad the heat and water are back on, especially with the colder temps expected. Tough job ahead to clean up and deal with the mess but they're safe and that's the most important


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Awwwwww http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152145332554573&set=a.10152045335404573.1073741840.38483929572&type=1&th


that is so sweet; we never had any black lambs when we had sheep. They are vey cute though and when 1 of the ewes had triplets we started bottle feeding to make sure they all had enough. Then the other lambs thought they were missing out on something and wanted their turn on the bottle too. Whenever DH went into the barn all the lambs ran to him - he was like a surrogate mom


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> that is so sweet; we never had any black lambs when we had sheep. They are vey cute though and when 1 of the ewes had triplets we started bottle feeding to make sure they all had enough. Then the other lambs thought they were missing out on something and wanted their turn on the bottle too. Whenever DH went into the barn all the lambs ran to him - he was like a surrogate mom


Oh I wish I could have been there.
A farm near us had an open house during lambing time. They are so sweet. Can just picture hubby and you at feeding time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes where where you at 8:00 last night or the other night JC called it the witching hour. Gee you let her down, and what fund they had.
> Men are good for nothing can't do house work. But that does not count for all the years they went out to work does it. They just can't do house work. They can even have cancer or lose their jobs but they can't do house work. those good for nothing men. What about those younger children that are working no respect they don't even fill the grocery shelfs. Oh thats right those poor teens that can work but don't hay they are straving to death.
> As my son said when he went to the behamas The people in the united states don't know what poor is really like.


They really don't seem to understand what kind of world we would have if they got what they wanted - remember that saying "be careful what you wish for"

I agree with your son; the poorest person in either of our countries is so much better off than most in other countries


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I am on vacation in Orlando right now, but I got this from a friend and wanted to share. I was thinking of Designer and wondered if she agreed.
> 
> This is Canada's Top Ten List of America's Stupidity.
> 
> ...


I remember reading that a while back. Several of those apply to Canada too. We have quite a list of govt run amuk stories of our own


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I person found that if one starts the you don't know what you are talking about the gang joins in . No different words same story only different wording. Not a different thougt to add to the gang up just same words. Plus have you every notice they seem to have to repeat how intellectual they are. Wonder why they need to keep that going. I find people who do have intelligence don't have to claim it over and over again. You can tell it by their thoughts words and deeds.
> 
> can you tell I am upset with being told I do not know what I am talking about????? over there.


Yarnlady,

Their intentions are to upset people. You aren't the only one. It is really terrible.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I wish some the millionaires in this country would hire some top lawyers and take these abuses of power to the Supreme Court (not that we can even be sure of them).


Maybe they will.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> She is in the middle of Wisconsin, and they are really getting it hard. We only had 2 inches here Joey. Did you get the high winds boy that was bad too.
> 
> Sorry you had to miss your appointment. How is your shoulder doing? Are you having a lot of pain?


Yarnlady,

I do not have a shoulder problem. Didn't miss an appointment. Thanks for caring though. I don't know who did.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Gilly love your shoes saw a purse last night with American flag knitting patteren may try it. Also a blanket.
> 
> Seem over there it was cause to lam blast KGP. Funny how that works. Seem they forgot how Obama face was plaster on the front of American flag. Too funny. I mean too too funny.


If someone burned the American Flag you would not hear a peep from the socialists, but step into a pair of red, white and blue shoes with nice thin white hairless ankles and the socialist flip their wigs. I thought it was funny, steam rolling from their nostrils, their hooves just pounding away on their keyboards. I'm cracking myself up here. The visual is priceless. Your right Yarnlady, Obama flags were in fashion. And again, Not A Peep


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :-D Maybe they could start a group on Rav.


 :roll: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Dear taxpayers, prepare to bail out the obamacare supporting health insurance companies, we certainly didn't think they would take a loss did we. There are only two free market Health Ins. Co. left in my state, now the rest will be supported by the doers.


 :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I am on vacation in Orlando right now, but I got this from a friend and wanted to share. I was thinking of Designer and wondered if she agreed.
> 
> This is Canada's Top Ten List of America's Stupidity.
> 
> ...


I have not seen this before, but it is spot on. Thanks, and enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Mine was - five eggs and 5 ozs of spaghetti and 2 Tblsps of butter made the crust.


Oh that sounds good. Haven't done that in years. Did you top it with cheese?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad the heat and water are back on, especially with the colder temps expected. Tough job ahead to clean up and deal with the mess but they're safe and that's the most important


Glad here things are on the up-swing Jokim, one day at a time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes where where you at 8:00 last night or the other night JC called it the witching hour. Gee you let her down, and what fund they had.
> Men are good for nothing can't do house work. But that does not count for all the years they went out to work does it. They just can't do house work. They can even have cancer or lose their jobs but they can't do house work. those good for nothing men. What about those younger children that are working no respect they don't even fill the grocery shelfs. Oh thats right those poor teens that can work but don't hay they are straving to death.
> As my son said when he went to the behamas The people in the united states don't know what poor is really like.


That is very true!!! I have never seen a really poor person. Yesterday I took my mother up town. There was a man at Walmart with his card board sign begging. He had the best shave, clean, brand new jacket on, new shoes on. I think people are just doing this homeless thing to make money. There was another one on the other side of town doing the same thing. If you are going to beg at least look the part of being homeless and starving. We do not have any homeless around here. Four hundred churches to tend to the needy. They are being dropped off at the interstate but soon leave. Did I get off the subject?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB how are you doing? Sorry about what has happen in your life.


I am ok. Thanks. Been missing you lately. How are you doing?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

We have about 3 inches of fresh snow this AM, looks to be slowing down, must be lake effect, going to check the weather report then going to work for awhile. Talk later ladies. Gali


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> that is so sweet; we never had any black lambs when we had sheep. They are vey cute though and when 1 of the ewes had triplets we started bottle feeding to make sure they all had enough. Then the other lambs thought they were missing out on something and wanted their turn on the bottle too. Whenever DH went into the barn all the lambs ran to him - he was like a surrogate mom


I would love to have sheep. Love the little faces and all that wool. I always squeal when I see them in pastures. Aww that is so sweet I wish I could have seen your dh with the babies.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am on vacation in Orlando right now, but I got this from a friend and wanted to share. I was thinking of Designer and wondered if she agreed.
> 
> This is Canada's Top Ten List of America's Stupidity.
> 
> ...


Have fun in Florida. Hurry home we need your wisdom here.
:thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have fun in Florida. Hurry home we need your wisdom here.
> :thumbup:


I will be out of contact next week, but I will be in touch until Sunday. DH and I are celebrating our 50th early by getting out of the cold weather in Indiana. The older I get the less I like the gray skies and cold temps of Indiana in winter. I don't remember if I told everyone, but we were supposed to return from CA on the 7th, but couldn't get home until the 9th as the Indy airport was closed due to cold and snow. That only gave us a two day turn around for our flight to FL. I was so tired when we got here. I brought my knitting and have been catching up on that. Weather is high 60's to mid 70's. Rained yesterday, so we went to see Lone Survivor. Too bad our President is not a patriot like those Seals, but then he has never been a proud American. Just a tyrant posing as king.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> That is one of Christie's redeeming values: leadership.
> Wasn't Christie the darling Republican of the leftist media ever since hugging o during Sandy aftermath? The media built him up only to take him down over such a petty issue. That is their m.o. regarding possible future Republican pres. candidates (threats) to the dem. candidates. The future dem. pres. candidate, h. has Bengazi, a far more serious issue, looming over her, yet the media is mum about that and would like us to forget that.
> 
> Chicago style politics, with a Clintonian twist, at its best! :thumbdown:


The Christie bashing started in ernest when Christie showed higher polling numbers than Clinton, even though neither has thrown their hat in the ring. I guess the media is deciding who the candidates are for 2016. Think of all the money that can be saved by not having the conventions. :lol: :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Don't forget Solyndra. I'm sick to death of how we keep getting lied to and how he and his minions make excuses when they are caught in their lies. What makes it worse is that the lame stream media supports this behavior.
> 
> I think you are correct. They would like to see Hillary in the WH next. Christie is centrist enough to be a huge threat. And he's a true centrist. Not like the left keeps blathering that Obama is centrist when he's anything but.


I don't find Christie much different than Obama on the big issues. Listening to their speeches, they sound like they have the same writers. Although the big difference is that Christie actually gets things accomplished. I'm still not sure how he will get along with the rest of the country. He probably will have support from the tri state area, NY, NJ and Ct and Florida as there are many NYers and NJites in that state, but I'm not sure about the center of the country. He's a Jersey boy and has that attitude, which might just be a turn off. Time will tell and the fact that he has to run.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Dear taxpayers, prepare to bail out the obamacare supporting health insurance companies, we certainly didn't think they would take a loss did we. There are only two free market Health Ins. Co. left in my state, now the rest will be supported by the doers.


I'm waiting for the outcry when the Democrats realize that an insurance bailout is in the ACA. The crafters of the bill certainly planned for the probability. This is what happens when they don't read the bill before voting on it.

The same thing will probably happen with the 1000 plus page spending bill that is in the Senate now. It most likely will be voted on before it's read. Business as usual.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you Jane for that Benghazi image. Those liars are now being exposed. We all knew the truth wouldn't be exposed until well after the King's 2nd inauguration. Now is the time.
> 
> Maybe someone will go to jail for the deaths that are on their hands that they intentionally lied about.


I seriously doubt anyone will go to jail over Benghazi, although political careers should definitely be stopped in their tracks.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Other thing they should be glad there were men in their lives they would not be here if there was no father. Then again oh forget it.
> 
> After trying the other day won't bother I am just one of those rich bitiches who can't stand the poor or care about my fellow man.


Oh Yarnie, you are just a racist and 1%'er.   :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is very true!!! I have never seen a really poor person. Yesterday I took my mother up town. There was a man at Walmart with his card board sign begging. He had the best shave, clean, brand new jacket on, new shoes on. I think people are just doing this homeless thing to make money. There was another one on the other side of town doing the same thing. If you are going to beg at least look the part of being homeless and starving. We do not have any homeless around here. Four hundred churches to tend to the needy. They are being dropped off at the interstate but soon leave. Did I get off the subject?


John Stossel had an interesting show on these "homeless" beggars. He dressed up as a homeless man and set up shop near a subway station entrance. By the end of the day, he made quite a bit of money and was also given food and drinks. He did this for a few days and changed to different locations within the city. He also spoke to other "homeless" people and found that some of them were making quite a good living doing so. All cash. He said one or two claimed to make over $60K. He was amazed at what one could make.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Here it is January 15th and the Oregon HC website is still not working. To date, they have not been able to sign anyone up via the website. Those that have signed up have had to do so manually. They have also spent millions advertising a website that doesn't work. Instead of getting a website that does work from another state, Oregon is staying with the broken one and attempting to fix it. How much of the taxpayer money is this sham costing? Democrats, they will figure it out some day - maybe.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yarnlady,
> 
> Their intentions are to upset people. You aren't the only one. It is really terrible.


I agree about their intentions. They don't like us. We are all racists, homophobes, rich, selfish, Bible-thumpers, blob-of-tissue-defenders, gun-clingers. I knew it all along! :twisted:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree about their intentions. They don't like us. We are all racists, homophobes, rich, selfish, Bible-thumpers, blob-of-tissue-defenders, gun-clingers. I knew it all along! :twisted:


Might I add we've stayed in school - got an education - & worked our asses off to support ourselves & family - or doesn't that count toward what kind of people we are. Me? I just celebrated 58 years of working continuously - hum? What does that make me?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Might I add we've stayed in school - got an education - & worked our asses off to support ourselves & family - or doesn't that count toward what kind of people we are. Me? I just celebrated 58 years of working continuously - hum? What does that make me?


I know. And congratulations! That's a long time!

It's pointless to try to explain it to them. They won't allow themselves to understand. I guess that's what a closed mind means.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I will be out of contact next week, but I will be in touch until Sunday. DH and I are celebrating our 50th early by getting out of the cold weather in Indiana. The older I get the less I like the gray skies and cold temps of Indiana in winter. I don't remember if I told everyone, but we were supposed to return from CA on the 7th, but couldn't get home until the 9th as the Indy airport was closed due to cold and snow. That only gave us a two day turn around for our flight to FL. I was so tired when we got here. I brought my knitting and have been catching up on that. Weather is high 60's to mid 70's. Rained yesterday, so we went to see Lone Survivor. Too bad our President is not a patriot like those Seals, but then he has never been a proud American. Just a tyrant posing as king.


Have a great time! You are right about Obama!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree about their intentions. They don't like us. We are all racists, homophobes, rich, selfish, Bible-thumpers, blob-of-tissue-defenders, gun-clingers. I knew it all along! :twisted:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Might I add we've stayed in school - got an education - & worked our asses off to support ourselves & family - or doesn't that count toward what kind of people we are. Me? I just celebrated 58 years of working continuously - hum? What does that make me?


A productive American?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> John Stossel had an interesting show on these "homeless" beggars. He dressed up as a homeless man and set up shop near a subway station entrance. By the end of the day, he made quite a bit of money and was also given food and drinks. He did this for a few days and changed to different locations within the city. He also spoke to other "homeless" people and found that some of them were making quite a good living doing so. All cash. He said one or two claimed to make over $60K. He was amazed at what one could make.


We saw that show. Some were caught in Little Rock in the Market area right after Stossel did the show. I think that is the racket that is going on in town. If they want to look like homeless but not to even try. Smart folks in town. They were gone today . Guess they had to go to a dumber city. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't find Christie much different than Obama on the big issues. Listening to their speeches, they sound like they have the same writers. Although the big difference is that Christie actually gets things accomplished. I'm still not sure how he will get along with the rest of the country. He probably will have support from the tri state area, NY, NJ and Ct and Florida as there are many NYers and NJites in that state, but I'm not sure about the center of the country. He's a Jersey boy and has that attitude, which might just be a turn off. Time will tell and the fact that he has to run.


I am not sold on Christie myself.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Might I add we've stayed in school - got an education - & worked our asses off to support ourselves & family - or doesn't that count toward what kind of people we are. Me? I just celebrated 58 years of working continuously - hum? What does that make me?


 :thumbup: One of us. :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am not sold on Christie myself.


Our public radio stated today that - what if Christie was president and he said that "he didn't know" what had happened. Thinking of it in that context makes me wonder about him.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am not sold on Christie myself.


I've always thought he was a bully, ever since I saw him humiliate a teacher who asked what I thought was a perfectly legitimate question. He didn't like it. Then I saw him embarrass an elderly man who asked a question. Christie chewed him out, then walked away abruptly - with the microphone. These people were left standing there, feeling foolish, even thought they were NOT at all foolish. Then there was the time he blew up at the Navy Seal and ended his tirade by calling him, him the most vicious way, "Stupid!" No, not presidential material in my opinion. I don't hang out with people like that, and I don't vote for them either. I think he's got a real mean streak and a very bad temper that isn't always under control. Finger on the button? Yikes.
Just my opinion - feel free to disagree - I know you will because we are friends on here and can disagree without getting angry with one another.
I hope I didn't come on too strong here.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I've always thought he was a bully, ever since I saw him humiliate a teacher who asked what I thought was a perfectly legitimate question. He didn't like it. Then I saw him embarrass an elderly man who asked a question. Christie chewed him out, then walked away abruptly - with the microphone. These people were left standing there, feeling foolish, even thought they were NOT at all foolish. Then there was the time he blew up at the Navy Seal and ended his tirade by calling him, him the most vicious way, "Stupid!" No, not presidential material in my opinion. I don't hang out with people like that, and I don't vote for them either. I think he's got a real mean streak and a very bad temper that isn't always under control. Finger on the button? Yikes.
> Just my opinion - feel free to disagree - I know you will because we are friends on here and can disagree without getting angry with one another.


Good to know your opinion. Thank you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Good to know your opinion. Thank you.


Lukelucy - you're so nice. You're welcome. Sometimes I give my opinion too much - and regret it later. Maybe I feel too safe on here - should be more gentle with my friends.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Lukelucy - you're so nice. You're welcome. Sometimes I give my opinion too much - and regret it later. Maybe I feel too safe on here - should be more gentle with my friends.


I found you very gentle. No problem. We are here to listen to you. We are not like the "others". Relax.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I found you very gentle. No problem. We are here to listen to you. We are not like the "others". Relax.


Aahh, you are my therapy for the day. Thank you, Lukelucy, and God bless you. If you were here, I'd give you a big hug.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Lukelucy - you're so nice. You're welcome. Sometimes I give my opinion too much - and regret it later. Maybe I feel too safe on here - should be more gentle with my friends.


Bon you are as sweet as pie. I don't think you have to change a thing.Love you just like you are.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bon you are as sweet as pie. I don't think you have to change a thing.Love you just like you are.


Thanks, CB. You know I feel the same about you. Now I feel better. My trouble is I'm opinionated - and also gutless! :shock:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, CB. You know I feel the same about you. Now I feel better. My trouble is I'm opinionated - and also gutless! :shock:


Gutless and opinionated. That's quite a combination.

I want to thank all of the ladies that offered ideas as to what to serve on Saturday. I've settled on one of my beef stew recipes called Ann Marie's Comforting Beef Stew. It's a bit different from typical beef stews in that, in addition to most things one would think about a stew having, it has red wine, molasses, and raisins. Very different tasting but quite delicious. I also made an almond pastry to serve in the morning.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Thumper, You know we all want that recipe; I don't have a good Beet Stew recipe and need yours! Please share privately.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We saw that show. Some were caught in Little Rock in the Market area right after Stossel did the show. I think that is the racket that is going on in town. If they want to look like homeless but not to even try. Smart folks in town. They were gone today . Guess they had to go to a dumber city. :shock: :roll:


Any one of the places the Occupy movement 'moved in' should qualify. I hope they refrain from the rapes, thefts and murders they accomplished the first time stepping out.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am not sold on Christie myself.


Me either. The first time I really watched his body language and heard his words were during his presser on the bridge crisis.

I do believe he is priming himself for a run though. Starting with his weight-loss surgery, all evidence points to the obvious.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup: One of us. :XD:


Great answer!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I found you very gentle. No problem. We are here to listen to you. We are not like the "others". Relax.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Gutless and opinionated. That's quite a combination.
> 
> I want to thank all of the ladies that offered ideas as to what to serve on Saturday. I've settled on one of my beef stew recipes called Ann Marie's Comforting Beef Stew. It's a bit different from typical beef stews in that, in addition to most things one would think about a stew having, it has red wine, molasses, and raisins. Very different tasting but quite delicious. I also made an almond pastry to serve in the morning.


It is a pitiful combination (mine - NOT your delicious recipes). I guess that's why I am always in conflict. :evil: or :mrgreen: or maybe :hunf:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi, cannot get Ipad to connect to the Internet, but the old computer hooked up on the first try & it has not been working for months--go figure.

Has anyone noticed my "let the dogs out" and the pretty woman picture are gone? I didn't think they were of nude subjects.

We are expecting snow for tomorrow which is usual for us as it snowed all day just "floating" through the air. That is our area for us snow & more snow.

Since my pictures are on the Ipad, I can barely type! Ha, Ha.

Enjoy the evening & I will chat more later.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Aahh, you are my therapy for the day. Thank you, Lukelucy, and God bless you. If you were here, I'd give you a big hug.


Hugs to you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I person found that if one starts the you don't know what you are talking about the gang joins in . No different words same story only different wording. Not a different thougt to add to the gang up just same words. Plus have you every notice they seem to have to repeat how intellectual they are. Wonder why they need to keep that going. I find people who do have intelligence don't have to claim it over and over again. You can tell it by their thoughts words and deeds.
> 
> can you tell I am upset with being told I do not know what I am talking about????? over there.


You have something much better Yarnie - "common sense" and so do the rest of us that live in the real world -- instead of some utopian shangri-la


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I wish I could have been there.
> A farm near us had an open house during lambing time. They are so sweet. Can just picture hubby and you at feeding time.


I was surprised at how hard and fast they suck at the bottles - those ewes must have been pretty sore after the lambs fed. They also butt at your hand and arm with their heads while they're sucking - it's supposed to stimulate milk production


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would love to have sheep. Love the little faces and all that wool. I always squeal when I see them in pastures. Aww that is so sweet I wish I could have seen your dh with the babies.


He really spoiled them and kept letting them bottle feed even after they didn't really need it anymore. He named one of the triplets after me and she would come to the back fence and "baaaaaaaaa" and DH would grab a bottle and go to her. I told him I needed to learn to "baaaaaaaa" when I needed something done :lol: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Any one of the places the Occupy movement 'moved in' should qualify. I hope they refrain from the rapes, thefts and murders they accomplished the first time stepping out.


Yep occupy movement was there. Forgot about it was the same time. City got sick of them and kicked them out of town. It took them a year to do it. They were nasty and had the tents everywhere. Wonder who was paying for their food? They weren't working. Maybe they were the ones strolling the streets begging and stealing . :shock: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He really spoiled them and kept letting them bottle feed even after they didn't really need it anymore. He named one of the triplets after me and she would come to the back fence and "baaaaaaaaa" and DH would grab a bottle and go to her. I told him I needed to learn to "baaaaaaaa" when I needed something done :lol: :XD:


 I love that story. Hope you took pics. Cute!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I will be out of contact next week, but I will be in touch until Sunday. DH and I are celebrating our 50th early by getting out of the cold weather in Indiana. The older I get the less I like the gray skies and cold temps of Indiana in winter. I don't remember if I told everyone, but we were supposed to return from CA on the 7th, but couldn't get home until the 9th as the Indy airport was closed due to cold and snow. That only gave us a two day turn around for our flight to FL. I was so tired when we got here. I brought my knitting and have been catching up on that. Weather is high 60's to mid 70's. Rained yesterday, so we went to see Lone Survivor. Too bad our President is not a patriot like those Seals, but then he has never been a proud American. Just a tyrant posing as king.


Happy Anniversary KC - hope you soak up lots of sunshine


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry KC I didn't tell you Happy 50th Anniversary. Bet you could tell a story or 2. Love ya and have missed you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> John Stossel had an interesting show on these "homeless" beggars. He dressed up as a homeless man and set up shop near a subway station entrance. By the end of the day, he made quite a bit of money and was also given food and drinks. He did this for a few days and changed to different locations within the city. He also spoke to other "homeless" people and found that some of them were making quite a good living doing so. All cash. He said one or two claimed to make over $60K. He was amazed at what one could make.


Years ago in Calgary there was an amputee in a wheelchair that begged just outside the downtown liquor store. A reporter started talking to him and wrote up his story in the newspaper. He was on a disability pension and welfare supplement and lived in a small apartment with his brother. His brother watched in the background and came around to take some of the money away regularly because people wouldn't donate as much if they saw more money in his hat. In the winter he made $200 - 300 for a few hours a day. After the story was printed, he was investigated and threatened with having his welfare supplement cancelled.

Many similar stories in all communities


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Anniversary KC - hope you soak up lots of sunshine


Yes, Happy anniversary. Fifty years! That's wonderful - I'm so happy for you. Enjoy.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I agree, not Presidential material.


Christie is a heart attack waiting to happen, unfortunately. When he speaks, I think of Tony Soprano. I agreed with your comments, but he'd have done a better job than Obama has. Of course, almost anyone would.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Christie is a heart attack waiting to happen, unfortunately. When he speaks, I think of Tony Soprano. I agreed with your comments, but he'd have done a better job than Obama has. Of course, almost anyone would.


So true!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Might I add we've stayed in school - got an education - & worked our asses off to support ourselves & family - or doesn't that count toward what kind of people we are. Me? I just celebrated 58 years of working continuously - hum? What does that make me?


someone with a dream and the willingness to work for it


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I've always thought he was a bully, ever since I saw him humiliate a teacher who asked what I thought was a perfectly legitimate question. He didn't like it. Then I saw him embarrass an elderly man who asked a question. Christie chewed him out, then walked away abruptly - with the microphone. These people were left standing there, feeling foolish, even thought they were NOT at all foolish. Then there was the time he blew up at the Navy Seal and ended his tirade by calling him, him the most vicious way, "Stupid!" No, not presidential material in my opinion. I don't hang out with people like that, and I don't vote for them either. I think he's got a real mean streak and a very bad temper that isn't always under control. Finger on the button? Yikes.
> Just my opinion - feel free to disagree - I know you will because we are friends on here and can disagree without getting angry with one another.
> I hope I didn't come on too strong here.


One of the things I love about being here is that we respect each other and can have a discussion without taking it personally and getting nasty. I don't know much about him - just a few news clips on the news


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> someone with a dream and the willingness to work for it


Yes. And when we were young, it was common to have a dream and work toward it. Maybe our dreams were smaller, easier to fulfill. I'll admit - I wanted to be a wife and mother. That was my main goal. For a profession - teacher. But the dream was family. I wasn't disappointed - AND it took hard work, too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> One of the things I love about being here is that we respect each other and can have a discussion without taking it personally and getting nasty. I don't know much about him - just a few news clips on the news


 WCK never have we ever had a disagreement between any of us. I do have respect for everyone of you. We have lost a few since we have started. Wish they would return but it had gotten so ugly from the dark side I don't blame them for staying away. Not everyone can stand the abuse we have been thru with them. It is wonderful to be around like minded .


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> One of the things I love about being here is that we respect each other and can have a discussion without taking it personally and getting nasty. I don't know much about him - just a few news clips on the news


I love that about this post, too. And I love the women on here - so sensible and real. Sensible enough not to let a difference of opinion spoil the support and kindness and good humor we share with each other. We've managed to form a bond - with just the printed word. That's very special, I think. And it takes people who really try - try to say it right, try to be considerate, and try to think of others. You all are - just peachy! I'm always so impressed with the abilities and talents you have, your accomplishments and your humility about them. And your cooking, too!

And another thing - it's nice to talk about our faith. I love having the chance to talk about it, to say I'm praying for someone, to say "God bless you" to someone. Yes - this is a very special group of people.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes. And when we were young, it was common to have a dream and work toward it. Maybe our dreams were smaller, easier to fulfill. I'll admit - I wanted to be a wife and mother. That was my main goal. For a profession - teacher. But the dream was family. I wasn't disappointed - AND it took hard work, too!


I think most things worth having are worth hard work. I bet your family wasn't disappointed either!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK never have we ever had a disagreement between any of us. I do have respect for everyone of you. We have lost a few since we have started. Wish they would return but it had gotten so ugly from the dark side I don't blame them for staying away. Not everyone can stand the abuse we have been thru with them. It is wonderful to be around like minded .


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I love that about this post, too. And I love the women on here - so sensible and real. Sensible enough not to let a difference of opinion spoil the support and kindness and good humor we share with each other. We've managed to form a bond - with just the printed word. That's very special, I think. And it takes people who really try - try to say it right, try to be considerate, and try to think of others. You all are - just peachy! I'm always so impressed with the abilities and talents you have, your accomplishments and your humility about them. And your cooking, too!
> 
> And another thing - it's nice to talk about our faith. I love having the chance to talk about it, to say I'm praying for someone, to say "God bless you" to someone. Yes - this is a very special group of people.


Bonnie you really do have a way with words! You've captured it exactly right


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> For something different but tasty, try this recipe:
> 
> A loaf of cocktail bread ( I use rye)
> 
> ...


Jane I am going to make this only as a veggie dip. We let you know. Thanks!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Would love the frittata recipe.


knitpresentgifts said:


> You're welcome. I made a pretty good Ham and Cheese Frittata tonight; if anyone is interested in the recipe let me know.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

KPG I have your white chilli recipe waiting to try it. Thanks.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank RU - you know why I sometimes go missing. :|
> 
> I didn't know that about chili - I always put beans in ours. My family loves all beans (me not lima beans though), so any chili, mexican dish or rice, red/beans in rice (of course) has any variety of beans.
> 
> Look back for a white chicken chili-ish recipe I posted using white beans recently.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're welcome. I made a pretty good Ham and Cheese Frittata tonight; if anyone is interested in the recipe let me know.


Would appreciate your recipe VERY much...&......thanks.
Georgiegirl


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think most things worth having are worth hard work. I bet your family wasn't disappointed either!


I hope they weren't disappointed, but I can remember telling a friend, "I must be the most obnoxious person in the world because all my kids hate me!" Ah -- such are the joys of motherhood. (That must have been a let's-clean-up-this-mess! day.)

One time my grown daughter came to see me after school. I introduced her to one of my friends, who said something about my being funny. She asked my daughter, "Was your mom this funny when you were growing up?"

My daughter, who is very diplomatic, hesitated for second, then said, "I think maybe it went over my head."

I thought THAT was funny!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie you really do have a way with words! You've captured it exactly right


Thanks, WCK. I'm so glad you feel the same way.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Would love the frittata recipe.


This is one of my favorites...

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/giada-de-laurentiis/frittata-with-asparagus-tomato-and-fontina-recipe/index.html


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Here is a recent picture of the twins. They are such cuties!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Here is a recent picture of the twins. They are such cuties!


They sure are cute! How's everyone managing with two new babies? They've grown a lot, haven't they?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Dear taxpayers, prepare to bail out the obamacare supporting health insurance companies, we certainly didn't think they would take a loss did we. There are only two free market Health Ins. Co. left in my state, now the rest will be supported by the doers.


Truer words were never spoken! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> . logic disappears? I didn't realize it was even present!


I was being charitable in calling it that. Perhaps a better choice of a words would be 'the barest hint of civility'.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Gutless and opinionated. That's quite a combination.
> 
> I want to thank all of the ladies that offered ideas as to what to serve on Saturday. I've settled on one of my beef stew recipes called Ann Marie's Comforting Beef Stew. It's a bit different from typical beef stews in that, in addition to most things one would think about a stew having, it has red wine, molasses, and raisins. Very different tasting but quite delicious. I also made an almond pastry to serve in the morning.


Thumper meal sounds very good. Recipes please almond pastry oh I always love something made with almonds. Stew sounds different hope you can share too.
the babies are so cute. what are they doing now really need a baby update. Are they smiling, talking, ect. I miss that part of being a grandma. Having little ones is an adventure, everything new.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Here is a recent picture of the twins. They are such cuties!


Love it one yawning is he bored???  the other wide eye asking hey who said you can take my picture. Love them love them :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> All I see in them is nastiness. I find that angry people have a way of spreading their anger. The only solution is to stay away or get pulled in.


You're right, LL. One gets pulled into their anger very easily. It is hard to keep one's cool and not react in kind when confronted with anger.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Me either. The first time I really watched his body language and heard his words were during his presser on the bridge crisis.
> 
> I do believe he is priming himself for a run though. Starting with his weight-loss surgery, all evidence points to the obvious.


He is to fast to find fault, and go off. Reminds me of Johnson, just can't see him as President. Taft was a heavy man, and President, Think he had problems too kind of like Obama, from what I have read. I hope I am thinking of the right one. :roll:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You're right, LL. One gets pulled into their anger very easily. It is hard to keep one's cool and not react in kind when confronted with anger.


It's not just the nastiness that galls me. The pompous superiority and false compassion is enough to make me want to hurl.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I will be out of contact next week, but I will be in touch until Sunday. DH and I are celebrating our 50th early by getting out of the cold weather in Indiana. The older I get the less I like the gray skies and cold temps of Indiana in winter. I don't remember if I told everyone, but we were supposed to return from CA on the 7th, but couldn't get home until the 9th as the Indy airport was closed due to cold and snow. That only gave us a two day turn around for our flight to FL. I was so tired when we got here. I brought my knitting and have been catching up on that. Weather is high 60's to mid 70's. Rained yesterday, so we went to see Lone Survivor. Too bad our President is not a patriot like those Seals, but then he has never been a proud American. Just a tyrant posing as king.


50 years you married the love of your life. Sounds like you are on an adventure and having a grand time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Years ago in Calgary there was an amputee in a wheelchair that begged just outside the downtown liquor store. A reporter started talking to him and wrote up his story in the newspaper. He was on a disability pension and welfare supplement and lived in a small apartment with his brother. His brother watched in the background and came around to take some of the money away regularly because people wouldn't donate as much if they saw more money in his hat. In the winter he made $200 - 300 for a few hours a day. After the story was printed, he was investigated and threatened with having his welfare supplement cancelled.
> 
> Many similar stories in all communities


Well if our countries go bankrupt and the ship sinks I know how to make a living now. Wow, what a racket that is and didn't realize they were doing that. Wonder now how many are doing that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Would appreciate your recipe VERY much...&......thanks.
> Georgiegirl


yes I would to. I have bookmark so many, and trying them. Only one I lost and did not bookmark or make a copy of is how to roast corn on cob. WCK please put on again for me. Please pretty please.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Snow how much.
> 
> They don't even seem to care that we are so far in debt that their grandchildren and beyond will not be able to pay for what has been done to this nation. Nor do they care how much OBama care is going to cost. They seem to think their is a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow. that is how informed they are. They don't want to have their living off the dole stopped. They do not care about this country, only them selves. But what about the Presid promise after his campagin oh we arae not going to spend like Bush we are going to control we are going to get rid of Lobbist and we will have a goveremnt that is transparent. He is a good actor and a very very good liaar and they bought into to it. I remember the man they showed on TV. Wow Obama gave me free phone and I have five of them so I voted for him. Yes that says it all, free phones no jobs and put that on the list of tax funded on the backs of working people.


The only thing they want is total power and control over our lives, 
TOTAL!!!!!!!! 
Healthcare is only the start, but a pretty far reaching start, an 'octopus' that will control every aspect of our life. They will also go after private property, restrict the size of your living quarters, your movements, travel, speech. 
Some study regarding living in NY city found that 350-400 sq. feet of living space is adequate room for a couple/family! Just imagine the cramped quarters, or....... perhaps they meant a 'jail cell'? 
Obama is now setting himself up as a dictator by using executive orders to rule! Is this what the Founders of this country and the Framers of the Constitution had in mind? 
I think not! :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I cannot not stand them any more.


I NEVER could!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I hope they weren't disappointed, but I can remember telling a friend, "I must be the most obnoxious person in the world because all my kids hate me!" Ah -- such are the joys of motherhood. (That must have been a let's-clean-up-this-mess! day.)
> 
> One time my grown daughter came to see me after school. I introduced her to one of my friends, who said something about my being funny. She asked my daughter, "Was your mom this funny when you were growing up?"
> 
> ...


Oh you brought back memories of my mom. Didn't know she had a sense of humor till I was much older. Thought of her as mean growing up. But realize when off on my own she gave me values and taught me how to live my life as a kind and honorable person. Also disciplined me into doing and knowing right from wrong. Taught hard work was good.
so Bon sure they now see what a good mom you were. Good for you for raising them the way you did.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> The only thing they want is total power and control over our lives,
> TOTAL!!!!!!!!
> Healthcare is only the start, but a pretty far reaching start, an 'octopus' that will control every aspect of our life. They will also go after private property, restrict the size of your living quarters, your movements, travel, speech. Some study regarding living in NY city found that 350-400 sq. feet of living space is adequate room for a couple/family. Obama is now setting himself up as a dictator by using executive orders to rule! Is this what the Founders of this country and the Framers of the Constitution had in mind?
> I think not! :thumbdown:


I agree we have and still are losing more freedoms everyday since he enter office. Also can not believe how he is getting away with it, and some idolize him. Wonder what or when they will see the freedoms that have and will be taken away from all of us.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I NEVER could!


Me , I did find some on there who would listen, but that has change. What is left is only what have to be right and will go to any llength to prove they are right . If they can't prove their beliefs they go into name calling.

Then if that doesn't work They will pick up something, like LTL said about you will have to died, as an anwer to one of their off the wall statements. Just one word and ten pages of what they are going to do ect. It is a brain in the dark as far as I can see. They have done it resently when given back nick name .


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So, so true Yarnie. America is under siege by this Admin and it is going to be extremely difficult to override/overtake the majority of fools to take back our great Nation.


You're so right! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I person found that if one starts the you don't know what you are talking about the gang joins in . No different words same story only different wording. Not a different thougt to add to the gang up just same words. Plus have you every notice they seem to have to repeat how intellectual they are. Wonder why they need to keep that going. I find people who do have intelligence don't have to claim it over and over again. You can tell it by their thoughts words and deeds.
> 
> can you tell I am upset with being told I do not know what I am talking about????? over there.


One of the first things you notice about their 'conversations' is that their 'playbook' hasn't changed in at least 40 years. Karl Marx is their god and Saul Alinsky is his prophet. Their playbook is SA's book, 'Rules for Radicals'. They haven't had an original thought in at least that many years. They are like robots, programmed to spout their idiot'ology' over and over and over and......


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You're right, LL. One gets pulled into their anger very easily. It is hard to keep one's cool and not react in kind when confronted with anger.


Jokim,

Very hard. Then we get blamed for it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> It's not just the nastiness that galls me. The pompous superiority and false compassion is enough to make me want to hurl.


Well spoken. SOOO true.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I NEVER could!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim,
> 
> Very hard. Then we get blamed for it.


Exactly! They never take the blame. They follow their 'dear leader's' example: blame somebody else for problems created by o.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Tthe reason we all enjoy each others company is we were born and raised with like values. We can understand and have compassion for each other. We can disagree and realize it is not an attack. It is how one see's it.

We sure all of us must have had wonderful parent who gave us good values and gave us wings to go into the world as good Women.

Plus we all have good recipes, and I for one have had a problem with drooling over them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, man, it sounds incredibly boring since I left!  I'll agree with your son. I've always said every single American needs to travel to another place in the world to recognize the great wealth and promise of being born on American soil.
> 
> All illegal immigrants get it after all ...


I wonder how many terrorists get into our country with the illegals?
America, as a nation, started out poor. We weren't an imperialist power with colonies. We became prosperous because its citizens took advantage of the rights guaranteed them in the Constitution and discharged their responsibilities as citizens, honorably. Most of all, they had hope and a dream of improving their lives and their children's lives. The left is taking away our rights and hope and burdening us unfairly with more and more financial responsibilities.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Their game seems to be follow the leader, not only the President but one who has the biggest mouth and can spout the ugliess words or name calling. It is like a game. Lets see who can really come up with the vilest name. They sure do not put on their listening ears to hear what one who has a different out look then theirs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK , love how you answered Hubby when he seem to be able to be at lambs side when it came to feeding time. Nice come back and funny too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB glad to hear from you and that things are getting better and life is going on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jayne thanks for the dip and the cartoons . Do not worry if they have been removed we all enjoyed them.
Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> She is in the middle of Wisconsin, and they are really getting it hard. We only had 2 inches here Joey. Did you get the high winds boy that was bad too.
> 
> Sorry you had to miss your appointment. How is your shoulder doing? Are you having a lot of pain?


We worry about you, Joey. Please let us know.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I was being charitable in calling it that. Perhaps a better choice of a words would be 'the barest hint of civility'.


Very well-chosen words. I haven't been there in months, yet I know exactly what you mean and exactly how they sound.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> that is so sweet; we never had any black lambs when we had sheep. They are vey cute though and when 1 of the ewes had triplets we started bottle feeding to make sure they all had enough. Then the other lambs thought they were missing out on something and wanted their turn on the bottle too. Whenever DH went into the barn all the lambs ran to him - he was like a surrogate mom


Those lambs must've been darling! I remember my aunt's baby goats, she would take them inside from the cold, for a short time, and we would visit and play with them. They were really rambunctious!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> It's not just the nastiness that galls me. The pompous superiority and false compassion is enough to make me want to hurl.


Ditto. They are stuck in their adolescence. As is their idol, the once-but-no-more rock star in the White House.

By the way, isn't Michelle back from her trip by now? I have a feeling there's trouble in paradise. ?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well if our countries go bankrupt and the ship sinks I know how to make a living now. Wow, what a racket that is and didn't realize they were doing that. Wonder now how many are doing that.


There are a lot of people nowadays who never experienced the true work ethic. I remember when no job was too humble, when people were proud to work, when they would gladly take a lowly job to put food on the table. Remember "Pull yourself up by your own bootstraps?" I also know women who passed up a job so that a man could have it to support his family. To do something productive is one of man's needs. That was a time when working to support your family, having a job - was more important than vanity or pride or having "me time." I wonder if it will ever go back to that. If so, what will it take?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The Christie bashing started in ernest when Christie showed higher polling numbers than Clinton, even though neither has thrown their hat in the ring. I guess the media is deciding who the candidates are for 2016. Think of all the money that can be saved by not having the conventions. :lol: :lol:


Doesn't it seem to you like the media has done this with all the promising candidates for the past few decades? Yes, perhaps we can do away with nominating conventions! ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't find Christie much different than Obama on the big issues. Listening to their speeches, they sound like they have the same writers. Although the big difference is that Christie actually gets things accomplished. I'm still not sure how he will get along with the rest of the country. He probably will have support from the tri state area, NY, NJ and Ct and Florida as there are many NYers and NJites in that state, but I'm not sure about the center of the country. He's a Jersey boy and has that attitude, which might just be a turn off. Time will tell and the fact that he has to run.


What are the chances of Christie turning more to the right? Esp. now with the 'bridge' issue and the fallout from it?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Do not know if any of you saw CBS News last night

Seem committee report released on findings on Benghazi. Must say here incase and do know they read our post. Even Sentor Feinstein agreed with this she was on committee.

Seem Hillary has a problem now. With state department informed of what was happening in Benghazi. Very interesting and not just reported by Foxs as some would like to believe. Stevens and four three others were killed when could have been saved. As Mrs. Clinton said before committee what difference does it make now lets get past it. Well it seems to make a difference and getting pass it is not going to work any more. 
Seem Hillary and Panetta where on the way to White House as it was happening to inform President. Military was ordered to stand down by State Department. Plus they were never given protection ask for before the attackby state department which they also said was not ask for. Lie 

Carey is now back tracking with the they knew it was caused by Islam radicals. Seems all have forgetten They President and Hillary made it a video and use Rice as a scape goat to announce it on 5 programs. 
Now the left can spin that one all they want. The committee was made up of Dems and Repubs. And of all things it was on ABC news cast, not just Foxs. 

The State department knew all of this and did nothing, and Clinton was in charge . She and Panetta are link as going to inform President during attack. Guess what President was so busy worring about Las Vegas he went to Bed. Must have been before he was informed,and they decided it was a video. 
After all he only gets his news about what is going on in his adminstration second hand newspapers and such.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I've always thought he was a bully, ever since I saw him humiliate a teacher who asked what I thought was a perfectly legitimate question. He didn't like it. Then I saw him embarrass an elderly man who asked a question. Christie chewed him out, then walked away abruptly - with the microphone. These people were left standing there, feeling foolish, even thought they were NOT at all foolish. Then there was the time he blew up at the Navy Seal and ended his tirade by calling him, him the most vicious way, "Stupid!" No, not presidential material in my opinion. I don't hang out with people like that, and I don't vote for them either. I think he's got a real mean streak and a very bad temper that isn't always under control. Finger on the button? Yikes.
> Just my opinion - feel free to disagree - I know you will because we are friends on here and can disagree without getting angry with one another.
> I hope I didn't come on too strong here.


Much of what you say about Christie is right. But, what if the question posed is: if Christie and H. run for the office of president, for whom would you vote?
I personally soured on Christie when he embraced o. at the same time when Cuomo, a dem., didn't want to be seen near o.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Lukelucy - you're so nice. You're welcome. Sometimes I give my opinion too much - and regret it later. Maybe I feel too safe on here - should be more gentle with my friends.


Don't be hesitant about expressing your views on this thread. We're different here! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Doesn't it seem to you like the media has done this with all the promising candidates for the past few decades? Yes, perhaps we can do away with nominating conventions! ;-)


And while we're at it, let's get an independent, unbiased media!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> What are the chances of Christie turning more to the right? Esp. now with the 'bridge' issue and the fallout from it?


I think people would like to see Christie really dish it out to Hillary. I wouldn't mind that. BUT - he's already being type-cast (correctly in my view) as a bully, so that strategy might not work for him. So what's left? If he can't out-talk his opponent or win by being the toughest kid on the block, what else does he have? I don't know his accomplishments yet - just asking.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Gutless and opinionated. That's quite a combination.
> 
> I want to thank all of the ladies that offered ideas as to what to serve on Saturday. I've settled on one of my beef stew recipes called Ann Marie's Comforting Beef Stew. It's a bit different from typical beef stews in that, in addition to most things one would think about a stew having, it has red wine, molasses, and raisins. Very different tasting but quite delicious. I also made an almond pastry to serve in the morning.


Sounds intriguing, Thumper! I've put red wine into beef stew (beef burguinon), but raisins and molasses? How did it go over? Was it sweet?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do not know if any of you saw CBS News last night
> 
> Seem committee report released on findings on Benghazi. Must say here incase and do know they read our post. Even Sentor Feinstein agreed with this she was on committee.
> 
> ...


I think that report is a BIG deal. To me, that disqualifies Clinton from running for president. If it's a felony to lie to Congress, why isn't it a felony to lie to the American people? How about it, Hillary, Barack, Susan, and Jay?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Much of what you say about Christie is right. But, what if the question posed is: if Christie and H. run for the office of president, for whom would you vote?
> I personally soured on Christie when he embraced o. at the same time when Cuomo, a dem., didn't want to be seen near o.


Because of obama and the disaster he's brought to this country and its citizens, I will not vote for any Democrat. And to quote obama - "Period." So - Christie.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yep occupy movement was there. Forgot about it was the same time. City got sick of them and kicked them out of town. It took them a year to do it. They were nasty and had the tents everywhere. Wonder who was paying for their food? They weren't working. Maybe they were the ones strolling the streets begging and stealing . :shock: :roll:


G.Soros, the financial 'sugar daddy' of the left, probably paid for that sort of disruptive stuff. Or............. it could have been some of the stimulus money o. was sloshing around in.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Sounds intriguing, Thumper! I've put red wine into beef stew (beef burguinon), but raisins and molasses? How did it go over? Was it sweet?


Haven't served it yet. I'll let you know how they like it. I have had it several times and it's delicious.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry KC I didn't tell you Happy 50th Anniversary. Bet you could tell a story or 2. Love ya and have missed you!


Happy 50th Anniversary, KC. When you're married for so many years, you finish each other's sentences.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Happy 50th Anniversary, KC. When you're married for so many years, you finish each other's sentences.


Happy Anniversary! KC


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Someone post this pic for me. I need to learn how to post the pic with the link.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=658826017510864&set=a.401034789956656.90394.389658314427637&type=1&theater


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> KPG I have your white chilli recipe waiting to try it. Thanks.


I made it. It's delicious! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Here is a recent picture of the twins. They are such cuties!


They are darling!  :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Someone post this pic for me. I need to learn how to post the pic with the link.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=658826017510864&set=a.401034789956656.90394.389658314427637&type=1&theater


Well, CB - I'd say you get an A for Effort trying to post that picture!

I looked at it - the link worked just fine. Yes - that says it all.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> And while we're at it, let's get an independent, unbiased media!


Will we live long enough to see it?  :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think people would like to see Christie really dish it out to Hillary. I wouldn't mind that. BUT - he's already being type-cast (correctly in my view) as a bully, so that strategy might not work for him. So what's left? If he can't out-talk his opponent or win by being the toughest kid on the block, what else does he have? I don't know his accomplishments yet - just asking.


Christie would be condemned for 'picking on the girl' if he were to dish it out to h. I have my doubts as to h's inability to hold her own in any fight. After all she held bill under her thumb. But when you control the media, you can make the low info. voter believe anything you want. At the end of the day, my opinion of Christie is that he's basically a 'rino' and we have too many of those around already.
Perhaps I'm wrong about him, but at any rate, the people of this country have to open their eyes and, beyond the spin of this biased media, see the truth and reality, otherwise things are not going to improve, but get worse.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Much of what you say about Christie is right. But, what if the question posed is: if Christie and H. run for the office of president, for whom would you vote?
> I personally soured on Christie when he embraced o. at the same time when Cuomo, a dem., didn't want to be seen near o.


Me too. Would have to vote h out. Would hate it but would be forced to vote for Christie.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Christie would be condemned for 'picking on the girl' if he were to dish it out to h. I have my doubts as to h's inability to hold her own in any fight. After all she held bill under her thumb. But when you control the media, you can make the low info. voter believe anything you want. At the end of the day, my opinion of Christie is that he's basically a 'rino' and we have too many of those around already.
> Perhaps I'm wrong about him, but at any rate, the people of this country have to open their eyes and, beyond the spin of this biased media, see the truth and reality, otherwise things are not going to improve, but get worse.


I agree that Christie is a RINO.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think that report is a BIG deal. To me, that disqualifies Clinton from running for president. If it's a felony to lie to Congress, why isn't it a felony to lie to the American people? How about it, Hillary, Barack, Susan, and Jay?


I understand, Hillary's name is mentioned only once in the entire report. Methinks there was an unspoken understanding bet. dems & Repubs., when crafting this report, to minimize the no. of times her name appears on it, so as not to tie her with this incident. And the l.i.v., true to form, will forget that she was the S.of S. during this time and, therefore, was ultimately responsible for the outcome!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

seeing if this work CB not working


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Because of obama and the disaster he's brought to this country and its citizens, I will not vote for any Democrat. And to quote obama - "Period." So - Christie.


I share your view about voting, after all, I voted for McCain and held my nose. But I do love Sarah! :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I've always thought he was a bully, ever since I saw him humiliate a teacher who asked what I thought was a perfectly legitimate question. He didn't like it. Then I saw him embarrass an elderly man who asked a question. Christie chewed him out, then walked away abruptly - with the microphone. These people were left standing there, feeling foolish, even thought they were NOT at all foolish. Then there was the time he blew up at the Navy Seal and ended his tirade by calling him, him the most vicious way, "Stupid!" No, not presidential material in my opinion. I don't hang out with people like that, and I don't vote for them either. I think he's got a real mean streak and a very bad temper that isn't always under control. Finger on the button? Yikes.
> Just my opinion - feel free to disagree - I know you will because we are friends on here and can disagree without getting angry with one another.
> I hope I didn't come on too strong here.


I just don't see him as president. As I said, his attitude might be okay for the tri-state area, but I don't think it will resonate well with the rest of the country. I am interested in seeing who will be throwing their hat in the ring. I don't really care who the media thinks/wants to run.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

trying again giving up sorry.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> someone with a dream and the willingness to work for it


That is something the liberals on this forum don't understand.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I understand, Hillary's name is mentioned only once in the entire report. Methinks there was an unspoken understanding bet. dems & Repubs., when crafting this report, to minimize the no. of times her name appears on it, so as not to tie her with this incident. And the l.i.v., true to form, will forget that she was the S.of S. during this time and, therefore, was ultimately responsible for the outcome!


yes but remeber even if her name was only mention once the state department was mention and people are not dumb and they do know who was head of state department and some will soon be putting more information on the net and else where. This will not stop i am sure. People are getting tired of what is happening and will be looking into everything that is going on. Plus the major news stations may just get jolted enough to have to report it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Someone post this pic for me. I need to learn how to post the pic with the link.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=658826017510864&set=a.401034789956656.90394.389658314427637&type=1&theater


sorry tried but didn't work for me either.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> One of the things I love about being here is that we respect each other and can have a discussion without taking it personally and getting nasty. I don't know much about him - just a few news clips on the news


When Christie was first elected Governor of New Jersey, NJ was in trouble. Christie was able to get things turned around by doing what needed to be done, no matter how unpopular his decisions were. NJ needed some "tough love" and Christie provided it. Because he was able to do that, he became the darling of the GOP and everyone couldn't stop singing his praises. That's my take in a nutshell.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I understand, Hillary's name is mentioned only once in the entire report. Methinks there was an unspoken understanding bet. dems & Repubs., when crafting this report, to minimize the no. of times her name appears on it, so as not to tie her with this incident. And the l.i.v., true to form, will forget that she was the S.of S. during this time and, therefore, was ultimately responsible for the outcome!


I agree. But we're not that stupid. All of America knows she was Sec. of State. Although, there are some, whose names shall not be mentioned on this thread, who still adore her.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I share your view about voting, after all, I voted for McCain and held my nose. But I do love Sarah! :thumbup:


So do I - Sarah Palin is smart, accomplished, optimistic, patriotic, fearless, and she knows the oil business.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Here is a recent picture of the twins. They are such cuties!


They are getting cuter all the time. I still see much mischief in their future.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They are getting cuter all the time. I still see much mischief in their future.


oh, yeah - big-time!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That is something the liberals on this forum don't understand.


Working for anything is only for the 'priveliged class' according to the liberals.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

KPG Don't hold your breath. No one will be held accountable and excuses and blame putting will be la potage du jour. Business as usual.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you Jane for that Benghazi image. Those liars are now being exposed. We all knew the truth wouldn't be exposed until well after the King's 2nd inauguration. Now is the time.
> 
> Maybe someone will go to jail for the deaths that are on their hands that they intentionally lied about.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Doesn't it seem to you like the media has done this with all the promising candidates for the past few decades? Yes, perhaps we can do away with nominating conventions! ;-)


The media certainly does get behind certain candidates and leave others in the dust.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> What are the chances of Christie turning more to the right? Esp. now with the 'bridge' issue and the fallout from it?


I'm not sure if he can campaign for that long on ideas he's not 100% behind and then carry that to the WH if elected.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> And while we're at it, let's get an independent, unbiased media!


 You don't want much do you? LOL I'd be happy if they would just do their job.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Someone post this pic for me. I need to learn how to post the pic with the link.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=658826017510864&set=a.401034789956656.90394.389658314427637&type=1&theater


OK - enough already!  I've posted it - especially because it is special.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Christie would be condemned for 'picking on the girl' if he were to dish it out to h. I have my doubts as to h's inability to hold her own in any fight. After all she held bill under her thumb. But when you control the media, you can make the low info. voter believe anything you want. At the end of the day, my opinion of Christie is that he's basically a 'rino' and we have too many of those around already.
> Perhaps I'm wrong about him, but at any rate, the people of this country have to open their eyes and, beyond the spin of this biased media, see the truth and reality, otherwise things are not going to improve, but get worse.


I pretty much believe as you do Jokim. Christie is not high on my list of choices for the Presidency. However, Hillary is even lower than him on my list.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Do not know if any of you saw CBS News last night
> 
> Seem committee report released on findings on Benghazi. Must say here incase and do know they read our post. Even Sentor Feinstein agreed with this she was on committee.
> 
> ...


It's nice to know it was a bipartisan effort, despite taking over a year to come to the conclusion we have known from the beginning. I want to know why Hillary was never questioned by the committee prior to her famous breakdown in TV. I'd also like to know why she wasn't the one on all the talk shows that Sunday morning. I don't believe it was because she was afraid of lying. She blew this big time and I hope it is constantly brought up during her next campaign. Even though the country will have moved on by then, she failed to protect Americans and the country needs to remember that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I understand, Hillary's name is mentioned only once in the entire report. Methinks there was an unspoken understanding bet. dems & Repubs., when crafting this report, to minimize the no. of times her name appears on it, so as not to tie her with this incident. And the l.i.v., true to form, will forget that she was the S.of S. during this time and, therefore, was ultimately responsible for the outcome!


No matter what the propagandists on CNN and MSNBC and the national networks claim, H. Clinton and Obama were responsible for their actions during the Benghazi crisis which were NOTHING.

Both should be convicted for their inappropriate actions and lies.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Haven't served it yet. I'll let you know how they like it. I have had it several times and it's delicious.


Just putting it out there ... I am always available to be a test taster, Thumpy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I made it. It's delicious! :thumbup:


Glad you enjoyed it - we do as well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> That is something the liberals on this forum don't understand.


Oh, they understand, they just don't "Have A Dream."


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I understand, Hillary's name is mentioned only once in the entire report. Methinks there was an unspoken understanding bet. dems & Repubs., when crafting this report, to minimize the no. of times her name appears on it, so as not to tie her with this incident. And the l.i.v., true to form, will forget that she was the S.of S. during this time and, therefore, was ultimately responsible for the outcome!


That's why it will be important for Republicans running for reelection/election to constantly bring up Benghazi using her name. Always her name and then her position as SOS.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Is pasta a typical ingredient for frittata. I need to learn about frittatas. I didn't know they had crusts. I'm going to try your recipe. For our omelets I always use 5 eggs--- 2 each for us and one for the pan. LOL. Need I say we are not afraid of eggs. Or a little butter. My dear GM lived to be 98, ate two eggs every am plus drank a glass of cream every night. That's why I am not fearful of my Brandy Alexanders when I like.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Mine was - five eggs and 5 ozs of spaghetti and 2 Tblsps of butter made the crust.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> yes but remeber even if her name was only mention once the state department was mention and people are not dumb and they do know who was head of state department and some will soon be putting more information on the net and else where. This will not stop i am sure. People are getting tired of what is happening and will be looking into everything that is going on. Plus the major news stations may just get jolted enough to have to report it.


It should be covered, but the jourwhornaslists avoid reporting on anything against a Liberal or Dem at all costs.

I'm putting my hopes on Repubs and Indepts who want to be elected to slam both Hillary about Benghazi and her role in it and slam ALL Dems since ONLY Dems voted for ObamaCare.

If those wanting to be elected would simply hammer those points home AND discuss the to-date 150 jobs bills the House has passed along with budgets passed and the two (or three) bills revamping our HealthCare system and immigration laws that the House passed they'd have a shot at elected offices. ALL bills passed in the House these past 4-5 years sit on Mr. Do Nothing, the coward Harry Reid's desk, so the branches of govt are grounded and a tyrant who hopes to be King rules.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And our children and grandchildren. And the medical profession as we know it will no longer exist. Have seen the decline already.



Lukelucy said:


> I am afraid that once that terrible Obamacare decision was a done deal, it has become too difficult to change. We are going to suffer greatly in many ways from it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> When Christie was first elected Governor of New Jersey, NJ was in trouble. Christie was able to get things turned around by doing what needed to be done, no matter how unpopular his decisions were. NJ needed some "tough love" and Christie provided it. Because he was able to do that, he became the darling of the GOP and everyone couldn't stop singing his praises. That's my take in a nutshell.


I somewhat agree. However, I think only those who like "establishment" Repubs like Christie. Not Conservative Rs or Indepdts. I personally don't like him, but would vote for him "Over the Hill." (Pun intended!) :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> KPG Don't hold your breath. No one will be held accountable and excuses and blame putting will be la potage du jour. Business as usual.


Sad, but probably true. At least we are now hearing what we knew to be the truth all along. Although the truth now won't make the stupid and ignorant hear it or believe it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> They are getting cuter all the time. I still see much mischief in their future.


 :thumbup: led by grandma


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It should be covered, but the jourwhornaslists avoid reporting on anything against a Liberal or Dem at all costs.
> 
> I'm putting my hopes on Repubs and Indepts who want to be elected to slam both Hillary about Benghazi and her role in it and slam ALL Dems since ONLY Dems voted for ObamaCare.
> 
> If those wanting to be elected would simply hammer those points home AND discuss the to-date 150 jobs bills the House has passed along with budgets passed and the two (or three) bills revamping our HealthCare system and immigration laws that the House passed they'd have a shot at elected offices. ALL bills passed in the House these past 4-5 years sit on Mr. Do Nothing, the coward Harry Reid's desk, so the branches of govt are grounded and a tyrant who hopes to be King rules.


While these House-passed bills are stuck in the Senate without any hope of come up for a vote, the Repubs are being blamed for doing nothing! Talk about blatant lies by the left! :thumbdown: :x


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Is pasta a typical ingredient for frittata. I need to learn about frittatas. I didn't know they had crusts. I'm going to try your recipe. For our omelets I always use 5 eggs--- 2 each for us and one for the pan. LOL. Need I say we are not afraid of eggs. Or a little butter. My dear GM lived to be 98, ate two eggs every am plus drank a glass of cream every night. That's why I am not fearful of my Brandy Alexanders when I like.


I don't know - I just follow my recipe!  I'll type up the one I'm referring to and send to you. I love eggs - I personally think they are one perfect food.

Try the quiche recipe I've shared in the past - an even better recipe to my taste.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Our local news had a story on promoting Obamacare. The administration will be spending 684M TAXPAYER dollars to promote Obamacare, mostly aimed toward the young, since they are not signing up as expected. The NBA (Basketball) will be spending 50M with their stars promoting Obamacare in PSAs. There will also be many ads over the course of the olympic games. The Democrats complain about the GOP spending money on ads that will run against their candidates bashing Obamacare. They seem to overlook the fact that the GOP ads are not funded by taxpayers. 

One has to wonder why, if Obamacare is the greatest thing since sliced bread, all this money has to be spent to promote it. Their not wanting any part of Obamacare doesn't touch on the security issues still prevalent in the website. The new company tasked with "fixing" the website, said there are way too many issues with security still present.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> While these House-passed bills are stuck in the Senate without any hope of come up for a vote, the Repubs are being blamed for doing nothing! Talk about blatant lies by the left! :thumbdown: :x


Forever and Always ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Our local news had a story on promoting Obamacare. The administration will be spending 684M TAXPAYER dollars to promote Obamacare, mostly aimed toward the young, since they are not signing up as expected. The NBA (Basketball) will be spending 50M with their stars promoting Obamacare in PSAs. There will also be many ads over the course of the olympic games. The Democrats complain about the GOP spending money on ads that will run against their candidates bashing Obamacare. They seem to overlook the fact that the GOP ads are not funded by taxpayers.
> 
> One has to wonder why, if Obamacare is the greatest thing since sliced bread, all this money has to be spent to promote it. Their not wanting any part of Obamacare doesn't touch on the security issues still prevalent in the website. The new company tasked with "fixing" the website, said there are way too many issues with security still present.


Have you heard yet that we (taxpayers) will be spending billion(s) to subsidize the insurance companies? Are you KIDDING me? Obamacare has a written provision that if the Insurance Companies quote inaccurate rates, the American taxpayers WILL PAY 80% of any loss over $45,000 per individual covered per year.

S I C K E N I N G!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Has anyone read O'Reilly's book, _Killing Jesus_? I recently finished it and wanted to discuss.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Has anyone read O'Reilly's book, _Killing Jesus_? I recently finished it and wanted to discuss.


Is it a good book. I was thinking about reading it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Our local news had a story on promoting Obamacare. The administration will be spending 684M TAXPAYER dollars to promote Obamacare, mostly aimed toward the young, since they are not signing up as expected. The NBA (Basketball) will be spending 50M with their stars promoting Obamacare in PSAs. There will also be many ads over the course of the olympic games. The Democrats complain about the GOP spending money on ads that will run against their candidates bashing Obamacare. They seem to overlook the fact that the GOP ads are not funded by taxpayers.
> 
> One has to wonder why, if Obamacare is the greatest thing since sliced bread, all this money has to be spent to promote it. Their not wanting any part of Obamacare doesn't touch on the security issues still prevalent in the website. The new company tasked with "fixing" the website, said there are way too many issues with security still present.


I really feel for those who are forced to sign-up on the insecure site and risk ID/security fraud as opposed to risking their lives by not signing up. Then again, I've heard lots of folks who did enroll, don't have insurance anyway.

I have extremely close ties to IT security processes and won't go near the site, nor even type the URL in any browser on my electronics.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Chris Christy is not exactly Pro-gun.. Which leads me down the path of The United State Constitution and Bill of Rights. Would he ignore those documents or would he uphold them.He may not deserve what he is being put thru right now, but I don't get that warm fuzzy feeling, I think he's a wild card.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Is it a good book. I was thinking about reading it.


Yes, it took me awhile to get into the beginning, but I read the second half within a few hours. You must enjoy history as it is the historic account of _Jesus'_ life.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Thumper, those babies are beautiful. Unbelivable how much they have grown. Your grandparenting skills will be very useful in the future.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, it took me awhile to get into the beginning, but I read the second half within a few hours. You must enjoy history as it is the historic account of _Jesus'_ life.


Yes, I love history.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I heard something interesting today, going to see if I put it down in words. Obama doesn't believe in a Capitalist Society, he always treats the working class people like it is next to impossible to get ahead and only a few do. Obama believes in a Socialist Society where to get ahead you need to become powerful and then you take the money from the working class population. To me,this describes the king exactly and his posse. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.....


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I heard something interesting today, going to see if I put it down in words. Obama doesn't believe in a Capitalist Society, he always treats the working class people like it is next to impossible to get ahead and only a few do. Obama believes in a Socialist Society where to get ahead you need to become powerful and then you take the money from the working class population. To me,this describes the king exactly and his posse. Hope this makes sense.


It makes sense and is very troubling. But, we knew this before. He is a Socialist of the worst kind. This country is going down the tubes.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .....


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Have you heard yet that we (taxpayers) will be spending billion(s) to subsidize the insurance companies? Are you KIDDING me? Obamacare has a written provision that if the Insurance Companies quote inaccurate rates, the American taxpayers WILL PAY 80% of any loss over $45,000 per individual covered per year.
> 
> S I C K E N I N G!


Wait till the Democrats start complaining about it. Then again, voting for the bill without reading it is all on them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Wait till the Democrats start complaining about it. Then again, voting for the bill without reading it is all on them.


This sickens me also. When are people going to rebel!!!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Chris Christy is not exactly Pro-gun.. Which leads me down the path of The United State Constitution and Bill of Rights. Would he ignore those documents or would he uphold them.He may not deserve what he is being put thru right now, but I don't get that warm fuzzy feeling, I think he's a wild card.


After listening to some of Christie's speeches, I found that his views do not differ from those of Obama. They could have had the same speech writers, they are that similar. If sworn in, he would have to uphold the Constitution, but then again, Obama doesn't seem to. I, too, feel he is more of a wild card. He has to get through the primary first.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Working for anything is only for the 'priveliged class' according to the liberals.


Yes, and they like those who work to break even, no profit is necessary. In fact, it's evil.

This from those who like to smoke their profits? Doesn't that cost money.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The media certainly does get behind certain candidates and leave others in the dust.


The media is too powerful - with that power comes corruption. When will we ever learn?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Is pasta a typical ingredient for frittata. I need to learn about frittatas. I didn't know they had crusts. I'm going to try your recipe. For our omelets I always use 5 eggs--- 2 each for us and one for the pan. LOL. Need I say we are not afraid of eggs. Or a little butter. My dear GM lived to be 98, ate two eggs every am plus drank a glass of cream every night. That's why I am not fearful of my Brandy Alexanders when I like.


Frittatas do not have a crust. They also do not typically have pasta in them. Although, I have served them with a pasta salad on the side.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It's nice to know it was a bipartisan effort, despite taking over a year to come to the conclusion we have known from the beginning. I want to know why Hillary was never questioned by the committee prior to her famous breakdown in TV. I'd also like to know why she wasn't the one on all the talk shows that Sunday morning. I don't believe it was because she was afraid of lying. She blew this big time and I hope it is constantly brought up during her next campaign. Even though the country will have moved on by then, she failed to protect Americans and the country needs to remember that.


You are so right. What I don't understand is this: we all knew from the beginning - the wisdom of the people - and yet it has taken this long for the powers that be to do anything about it. Even now, nothing's been done except shed light.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No matter what the propagandists on CNN and MSNBC and the national networks claim, H. Clinton and Obama were responsible for their actions during the Benghazi crisis which were NOTHING.
> 
> Both should be convicted for their inappropriate actions and lies.


I agree with you one hundred percent!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That's why it will be important for Republicans running for reelection/election to constantly bring up Benghazi using her name. Always her name and then her position as SOS.


Right!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Is it a good book. I was thinking about reading it.


I was, too. Maybe we can come late to KPG's book club.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> This sickens me also. When are people going to rebel!!!


My question exactly.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Just putting it out there ... I am always available to be a test taster, Thumpy.


Let me know if you'd like me to PM it to you. 🍲


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: led by grandma


Trust me. I have all sorts of mischief and mayhem planned.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> While these House-passed bills are stuck in the Senate without any hope of come up for a vote, the Repubs are being blamed for doing nothing! Talk about blatant lies by the left! :thumbdown: :x


That's all they know.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Chris Christy is not exactly Pro-gun.. Which leads me down the path of The United State Constitution and Bill of Rights. Would he ignore those documents or would he uphold them.He may not deserve what he is being put thru right now, but I don't get that warm fuzzy feeling, I think he's a wild card.


I tend to agree with you Gali. A Wild Card!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I really feel for those who are forced to sign-up on the insecure site and risk ID/security fraud as opposed to risking their lives by not signing up. Then again, I've heard lots of folks who did enroll, don't have insurance anyway.
> 
> I have extremely close ties to IT security processes and won't go near the site, nor even type the URL in any browser on my electronics.


I wouldn't go near it either! You don't know what danger lurks around that site!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Has anyone read O'Reilly's book, _Killing Jesus_? I recently finished it and wanted to discuss.


No, I haven't read it, but heard that it isn't a religious account of Jesus' death. Rather a historically factual story of His death. Am going to Barnes & Noble for my DH and SIL's b'day gifts. Will look it up and perhaps buy it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I heard something interesting today, going to see if I put it down in words. Obama doesn't believe in a Capitalist Society, he always treats the working class people like it is next to impossible to get ahead and only a few do. Obama believes in a Socialist Society where to get ahead you need to become powerful and then you take the money from the working class population. To me,this describes the king exactly and his posse. Hope this makes sense.


It absolutely makes perfect sense!
Why are most of the socialist societies adopting capitalistic ways to survive? Because, socialism is a dead end idea. You run out of money!
I heard this comment a couple of days ago:
In a capitalist society the rich become powerful.
In a socialist society the powerful become rich. (corruption?)


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It absolutely makes perfect sense!
> Why are most of the socialist societies adopting capitalistic ways to survive? Because, socialism is a dead end idea. You run out of money!
> I heard this comment a couple of days ago:
> In a capitalist society the rich become powerful.
> In a socialist society the powerful become rich. (corruption?)


And/or a booming black market.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> And/or a booming black market.


Black markets thrive in areas with very high taxation. Would make sense in o's 'nightmarish world', wouldn't it?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I was, too. Maybe we can come late to KPG's book club.


OK!


----------



## Jodif77 (Feb 27, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I heard something interesting today, going to see if I put it down in words. Obama doesn't believe in a Capitalist Society, he always treats the working class people like it is next to impossible to get ahead and only a few do. Obama believes in a Socialist Society where to get ahead you need to become powerful and then you take the money from the working class population. To me,this describes the king exactly and his posse. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jodif77; Thanks for the laugh! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Yup, hot air!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK - enough already!  I've posted it - especially because it is special.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Has anyone read O'Reilly's book, _Killing Jesus_? I recently finished it and wanted to discuss.


No tell us about it. Worth the read?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I heard something interesting today, going to see if I put it down in words. Obama doesn't believe in a Capitalist Society, he always treats the working class people like it is next to impossible to get ahead and only a few do. Obama believes in a Socialist Society where to get ahead you need to become powerful and then you take the money from the working class population. To me,this describes the king exactly and his posse. Hope this makes sense.


Perfect sense to me! It is where we are headed.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

:thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Got this from a friend, and thought it was interesting.

WORLD MURDER STATISTICS

From the World Health Organization:

The latest Murder Statistics for the world:

Murders per 100,000 citizens.

Honduras 91.6
El Salvador 69.2
Cote d'lvoire 56.9
Jamaica 52.2
Venezuela 45.1
Belize 41.4
US Virgin Islands 39.2
Guatemala 38.5
Saint Kits and Nevis 38.2
Zambia 38.0
Uganda 36.3
Malawi 36.0
Lesotho 35.2
Trinidad and Tobago 35.2
Colombia 33.4
South Africa 31.8
Congo 30.8
Central African Republic 29.3
Bahamas 27.4
Puerto Rico 26.2
Saint Lucia 25.2
Dominican Republic 25.0
Tanzania 24.5
Sudan 24.2
Saint Vincent and the Grenadines 22.9
Ethiopia 22.5
Guinea 22.5
Dominica 22.1
Burundi 21.7
Democratic Republic of the Congo 21.7
Panama 21.6
Brazil 21.0
Equatorial Guinea 20.7
Guinea-Bissau 20.2
Kenya 20.1
Kyrgyzstan 20.1
Cameroon 19.7
Montserrat 19.7
Greenland 19.2
Angola 19.0
Guyana 18.6
Burkina Faso 18.0
Eritrea 17.8
Namibia 17.2
Rwanda 17.1
Mexico 16.9
Chad 15.8
Ghana 15.7
Ecuador 15.2
North Korea 15.2
Benin 15.1
Sierra Leone 14.9
Mauritania 14.7
Botswana 14.5
Zimbabwe 14.3
Gabon 13.8
Nicaragua 13.6
French Guiana 13.3
Papua New Guinea 13.0
Swaziland 12.9
Bermuda 12.3
Comoros 12.2
Nigeria 12.2
Cape Verde 11.6
Grenada 11.5
Paraguay 11.5
Barbados 11.3
Togo 10.9
Gambia 10.8
Peru 10.8
Myanmar 10.2
Russia 10.2
Liberia 10.1
Costa Rica 10.0
Nauru 9.8
Bolivia 8.9
Mozambique 8.8
Kazakhstan 8.8
Senegal 8.7
Turks and Caicos Islands 8.7
Mongolia 8.7
British Virgin Islands 8.6
Cayman Islands 8.4
Seychelles 8.3
Madagascar 8.1
Indonesia 8.1
Mali 8.0
Pakistan 7.8
Moldova 7.5
Kiribati 7.3
Guadeloupe 7.0
Haiti 6.9
Timor-Leste 6.9
Anguilla 6.8
Antigua and Barbuda 6.8
Lithuania 6.6
Uruguay 5.9
Philippines 5.4
Ukraine 5.2
Estonia 5.2
Cuba 5.0
Belarus 4.9
Thailand 4.8
Suriname ..6
Laos 4.6
Georgia 4.3
Martinique 4.2
And .....The United States 4.2!

ALL of the 109 countries above America have 100% gun bans!
It might be of interest to note that

SWITZERLAND (not shown on this list) has NO MURDER OCCURRENCE!

However, SWITZERLAND'S Law requires that EVERYONE...

1. Own a Gun

2. Maintain Marksman qualifications regularly'

3. "Carry" a Weapon.

And we never hear about this from our mainstream media?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

A new person gives us something to laugh about. Thanks Jodif77! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh so sorry. Computer problems!


Looks like hiccups to me! Sort of like your second baby? That was you, wasn't it, CB?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup: :XD:


My dear, you are repeating yourself again. :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Got this from a friend, and thought it was interesting.
> 
> WORLD MURDER STATISTICS
> 
> ...


Verrrry interesting! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I hope they weren't disappointed, but I can remember telling a friend, "I must be the most obnoxious person in the world because all my kids hate me!" Ah -- such are the joys of motherhood. (That must have been a let's-clean-up-this-mess! day.)
> 
> One time my grown daughter came to see me after school. I introduced her to one of my friends, who said something about my being funny. She asked my daughter, "Was your mom this funny when you were growing up?"
> 
> ...


There were times I got really mad at my Mom when I was a teen - I think that's going to happen if moms are parenting rather than trying to be friends with their kids. I didn't really understand or fully appreciate my Mom until I graduated from school and started to realize how much she sacrificed for us and the hardships she went through. My Dad worked away from home alot so for 3 weeks at a time she was like a single parent until Dad came home for a week.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Here is a recent picture of the twins. They are such cuties!


They're adorable Thumper, the little guy ready for a snooze while his sister looks on with the beautiful big eyes


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> It's not just the nastiness that galls me. The pompous superiority and false compassion is enough to make me want to hurl.


add hypocrisy to the list and it's complete


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There were times I got really mad at my Mom when I was a teen - I think that's going to happen if moms are parenting rather than trying to be friends with their kids. I didn't really understand or fully appreciate my Mom until I graduated from school and started to realize how much she sacrificed for us and the hardships she went through. My Dad worked away from home alot so for 3 weeks at a time she was like a single parent until Dad came home for a week.


I felt exactly the same way. I can remember when just seeing my mother in the morning made me mad. And she was the sweetest person you'd ever want to meet. Everyone loved her. When I grew older, I appreciated her more. Now that she's in heaven, I sometimes feel deep regret for not understanding her better - her goodness and her sacrifices - when she was here. But - I think that's sadly normal.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh so sorry. Computer problems!


That's okay. It's really kind of funny, CB.

That's okay. It's really kind of funny, CB.

That's okay. It's really kind of funny, CB.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh so sorry. Computer problems!


No problem - we can never get too much of you, CB!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yes I would to. I have bookmark so many, and trying them. Only one I lost and did not bookmark or make a copy of is how to roast corn on cob. WCK please put on again for me. Please pretty please.


Here you go Yarnie:
- leave the husk and silk on (can trim a bit if outer layer is torn) and soak in water for at least 2 hours (I usually soak for about 4 hours)
- lay the cobs on a cookie sheet and roast at 390F for about 30 to 40 minutes, turning once after about 15 min
- husks peel off easily after roasting
- can also roast directly on BBQ grill, turning frequently - but should check after about 20 minutes


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you brought back memories of my mom. Didn't know she had a sense of humor till I was much older. Thought of her as mean growing up. But realize when off on my own she gave me values and taught me how to live my life as a kind and honorable person. Also disciplined me into doing and knowing right from wrong. Taught hard work was good.
> so Bon sure they now see what a good mom you were. Good for you for raising them the way you did.


I agree with you Yarnie - I appreciate the way I was raised even though there were lots of times I complained about it when I was a kid. Most of the kids that come into the store a pretty good, but a few are a real problem - throwing yarn around and pulling it off the shelves and mom/grandma is either oblivious or ineffectively says not to do it so the kid just ignores them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> No problem - we can never get too much of you, CB!


Oh Bonnie. That is not what my family say! :roll: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Has anyone read O'Reilly's book, _Killing Jesus_? I recently finished it and wanted to discuss.


I'm not familiar with it; do you recommend it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Looks like hiccups to me! Sort of like your second baby? That was you, wasn't it, CB?


Yes that was me but it was my third. Having puter problems today. :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Looks like hiccups to me! Sort of like your second baby? That was you, wasn't it, CB?


Yes that was me but it was my third. Having puter problems today. :-o


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Got this from a friend, and thought it was interesting.
> 
> WORLD MURDER STATISTICS
> 
> ...


I am travelling alone to the US Virgin Islands in a few weeks. Now I am scared!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> No problem - we can never get too much of you, CB!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you Yarnie - I appreciate the way I was raised even though there were lots of times I complained about it when I was a kid. Most of the kids that come into the store a pretty good, but a few are a real problem - throwing yarn around and pulling it off the shelves and mom/grandma is either oblivious or ineffectively says not to do it so the kid just ignores them.


Sorry to hear this. Ineffective parenting. So sad.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh Bonnie. That is not what my family say! :roll: :lol:


I feel your pain. :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am travelling alone to the US Virgin Islands in a few weeks. Now I am scared!


I traveled by myself for a while. Knowing you can get in touch with family is a help. Cell phones are great!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am travelling alone to the US Virgin Islands in a few weeks. Now I am scared!


Sorry - double post. I think I caught it from CB!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I traveled by myself for a while. Knowing you can get in touch with family is a help. Cell phones are great!


Will I be safe? I must take a taxi from the hotel. I do not trust taxis'.


----------



## Jodif77 (Feb 27, 2013)

Jokim said:


> It absolutely makes perfect sense!
> Why are most of the socialist societies adopting capitalistic ways to survive? Because, socialism is a dead end idea. You run out of money!
> I heard this comment a couple of days ago:
> In a capitalist society the rich become powerful.
> In a socialist society the powerful become rich. (corruption?)


Most socialist societies turn to communism. In fact I would venture to say all turn to some form of communism, because those in power fear losing that power, and the only way for them to keep it is to strip all others of their chances to gain it.

I honestly think power begets paranoia. Real deep seated paranoia. Which is the last thing you want people in power to have and worst of all...it's contagious.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jodif77 said:


> Most socialist societies turn to communism. In fact I would venture to say all turn to some form of communism, because those in power fear losing that power, and the only way for them to keep it is to strip all others of their chances to gain it.
> 
> I honestly think power begets paranoia. Real deep seated paranoia. Which is the last thing you wanta people in power to have and worst of all...it's contagious.


I think some people in this country are forgetting past history - or they never learned it. Years ago, people would never have Socialistic ideas. Today, here on this site, it is filled with them. It looks like people are forgetting and history will repeat itself. So sad.


----------



## Jodif77 (Feb 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Will I be safe? I must take a taxi from the hotel. I do not trust taxis'.


You should be fine. My advice I got from a friend who lived in the hood ... act like you belong there. Don't be nervous or afraid acting, it makes you a target. As my dad would say "Head up, shoulders back (he actually said knockers out so I'm paraphrasing a bit ), and walk like you've got some where important to be."

Relax but be viligant about your surroundings and have fun.

And if you get in a taxi, ride in the front and make sure there are working door handles.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jodif77 said:


> You should be fine. My advice I got from a friend who lived in the hood ... act like you belong there. Don't be nervous or afraid acting, it makes you a target. As my dad would say "Head up, shoulders back (he actually said knockers out so I'm paraphrasing a bit ), and walk like you mean it."
> 
> Relax but be viligant about your surroundings and have fun.
> 
> And if you get in a taxi, ride in the front and make sure there are working door handles.


Thank you, Jodi. Will do. The hotel will call the taxi, so I assume that they will call a safe person. I will definitely check the handles!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm not familiar with it; do you recommend it?


Bill O'Reilly has the number one rated/viewed Cable News show (The O'Reilly Factor) here in the US for the past ten years. He is also an author of #1 Best sellers. Recently, he has co-written a series (to-date) of three historical books, _Killing Lincoln, Killing Kennedy_ and most recently _Killing Jesus_. His first two books were made into TV movies.

_Killing Jesus_ has been on the best-selling list for awhile now.

I'm not a great lover of reading historical accounts but did enjoy his latest book as it was historical and told of something of deep interest to me.

I've read other O'Reilly books (not of the series) that I really enjoyed. I guess, in a lot of words, I am recommending his book!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Good one Jodi, I'll remember this every time I dry my hands now.. LOL. I think I'll just unwind some toliet paper from the stall and dry my hands so I won't have to listen to the hot air.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I am travelling alone to the US Virgin Islands in a few weeks. Now I am scared!


Oh, LL, don't be! I've been to St. John, and St. Thomas four times each (never to St. Croix), but I believe the US Virgin Islands completely safe and fantastic places to be!

Granted I didn't travel alone, but I wouldn't worry at all especially if you have the hotel call cars for you.

As in any traveling, be alert, secure your belongings on you and as suggested act like you're a local and you'll be fine.

I can be easily tempted to be your body guard! Do you love snorkeling? If so, try it on St. John at Trunk Bay. There is even an underwater path with signs to follow. Gorgeous!

If headed to St. Thomas check out Coral World. You'll have the opportunity to walk on the ocean floor with guides and a snorkel head (for breathing) and on land you see a great variety of aquatic animals and can enjoy the beach and surroundings as well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Good one Jodi, I'll remember this every time I dry my hands now.. LOL. I think I'll just unwind some toliet paper from the stall and dry my hands so I won't have to listen to the hot air.


 :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bill O'Reilly has the number one rated/viewed Cable News show (The O'Reilly Factor) here in the US for the past ten years. He is also an author of #1 Best sellers. Recently, he has co-written a series (to-date) of three historical books, _Killing Lincoln, Killing Kennedy_ and most recently _Killing Jesus_. His first two books were made into TV movies.
> 
> _Killing Jesus_ has been on the best-selling list for awhile now.
> 
> ...


I read his killing Kennedy love it, still have not got to Lincoln. But want to read the one about Christ. Have you read any of Ann Colthers books? They sound interesting must get one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Jodi glad to see you on here. Love your cartoon. The Presizze and company perfect fit.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jodif77 said:


> Most socialist societies turn to communism. In fact I would venture to say all turn to some form of communism, because those in power fear losing that power, and the only way for them to keep it is to strip all others of their chances to gain it.
> 
> I honestly think power begets paranoia. Real deep seated paranoia. Which is the last thing you want people in power to have and worst of all...it's contagious.


I took my GD to see a movie awhile back, I think it was called "Mirror, Mirror" rather unsure about the title, but when the king needed more money from the working class he would send his elitist cronies into the village to see if the working class could afford more taxation. He would report back to the king the condition of the village and King would tax to his little hearts content. This was just a kids movie, but made an astounding point by way of Hollywood.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, LL, don't be! I've been to St. John, and St. Thomas four times each (never to St. Croix), but I believe the US Virgin Islands completely safe and fantastic places to be!
> 
> Granted I didn't travel alone, but I wouldn't worry at all especially if you have the hotel call cars for you.
> 
> ...


Well thank you very much for the picture of what sun and sand looks like. that was so unkind of you. Joey and I have not seen that yellow thing in sky for so so soo long. This week one day in the 40's no sun . Wed. thru Sat snow, warm yesterday then wind pick up. Next week down below zero again. We would really like to be there. Have fun LL and send some of that weather up here.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I read his killing Kennedy love it, still have not got to Lincoln. But want to read the one about Christ. Have you read any of Ann Colthers books? They sound interesting must get one.


No on Ann's books. I read her newsletter I receive sometimes.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Well thank you very much for the picture of what sun and sand looks like.


How callous of me Yarnie! You're correct, I forgot about what you and Joey are putting up with.

Sounds like you'll just have to move south in with me.

You can read my book too! :thumbup: I don't keep books around - don't normally buy them. Get them free or from the library or now on the Kindle. Refuse to buy and store them but love to read.

Hubby bought me _Killing Jesus_ as it could be a reference book we'll keep.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I took my GD to see a movie awhile back, I think it was called "Mirror, Mirror" rather unsure about the title, but when the king needed more money from the working class he would send an elitist cronies into the village to see if the working class could afford more taxation. He would report back to the king the condition of the village and King would tax to his little hearts content. This was just a kids movie, but made an astounding point by way of Hollywood.


Gee that sounds about what is being done here. Could call our movie "Not Again, Not Again", how the king and all his elitist left overs can ruin a villiage. Hey didn't the Hill of re say it takes a whole villiage to raise a King?? Oh that's right raise a child.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I took my GD to see a movie awhile back, I think it was called "Mirror, Mirror" rather unsure about the title, but when the king needed more money from the working class he would send his elitist cronies into the village to see if the working class could afford more taxation. He would report back to the king the condition of the village and King would tax to his little hearts content. This was just a kids movie, but made an astounding point by way of Hollywood.


That sounds like a mistake!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee that sounds about what is being done here. Could call our movie "Not Again, Not Again", how the king and all his elitist left overs can ruin a villiage. Hey didn't the Hill of re say it takes a whole villiage to raise a King?? Oh that's right raise a child.


 :XD: Well, the village raised a child all right. A village idiot to be exact.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How callous of me Yarnie! You're correct, I forgot about what you and Joey are putting up with.
> 
> Sounds like you'll just have to move south in with me.
> 
> ...


Well thank you for your understanding. Could get it from Library but you are only given two weeks and I am the type that like to read then put it down for a bit. That is unless I really can't put it down. I always have to read last page.
Will check at library and see if I can get it on my tablet, and how long I am allowed to have it.

South here I come, will travel lite. At least lighter then here.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Galli - I've admired your past avatar - the back view of a beautiful woman with fuchsia hair in white dress.

I took a 'back' view photo of myself copying you.

Let me grab off my camera and post.

I didn't do too well . :lol:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Well thank you very much for the picture of what sun and sand looks like. that was so unkind of you. Joey and I have not seen that yellow thing in sky for so so soo long. This week one day in the 40's no sun . Wed. thru Sat snow, warm yesterday then wind pick up. Next week down below zero again. We would really like to be there. Have fun LL and send some of that weather up here.


Yarny, I heard you are getting your share of sunless days, in Northern Indiana we have many sunless days also, for me that is the hardest, I don't mind the cold or the snow but I do miss the sun shine, hang in there spring is right around to corner, wow thats a big fat lie I just told you, how about a couple months away. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I am travelling alone to the US Virgin Islands in a few weeks. Now I am scared!


Please don't be scared and lose the joy from travelling. I used to travel for business on my own a lot. The only place I was a little nervous about was Indonesia and it was fine - tips:
- always use the hotel taxis (they vet the drivers)
- always tell the hotel concierge or desk manager where you're going and when you expect to be back
- don't wear a lot of jewelry or carry much cash
- stick to the well established tourist/business areas and don't go wandering off on your own or with someone you've just met

Enjoy the sunshine and have a great trip!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Galli - I've admired your past avatar - the back view of a beautiful woman with fuchsia hair in white dress.
> 
> I took a 'back' view photo of myself copying you.
> 
> ...


I don't remember where I found that pic, but believe it is a cd cover for a New Age musical group. The photo makes me kind of dizzy. Is it double or triple exposure, I am not great at taking pictures, but it looks like you are. your photos are always striking.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

My dinner party is tomorrow evening, I have much to do,Talk later my friends. Gali


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I don't remember where I found that pic, but believe it is a cd cover for a New Age musical group. The photo makes me kind of dizzy. Is it double or triple exposure, I am not great at taking pictures, but it looks like you are. your photos are always striking.


Here's my attempt - I used a mirror and took a pic of the back of my head. Got the hair and sweater color correct - that's all! Then gave up getting the body right!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jodif77 said:


> Most socialist societies turn to communism. In fact I would venture to say all turn to some form of communism, because those in power fear losing that power, and the only way for them to keep it is to strip all others of their chances to gain it.
> 
> I honestly think power begets paranoia. Real deep seated paranoia. Which is the last thing you want people in power to have and worst of all...it's contagious.


Nice to see you here Jodi. Their paranoia is probably justified - many of the communist or military dictators used violence and intrigue to get to the top and they know that someone will eventually plot to overthrow them too


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Well thank you for your understanding. Could get it from Library but you are only given two weeks and I am the type that like to read then put it down for a bit. That is unless I really can't put it down. I always have to read last page.
> Will check at library and see if I can get it on my tablet, and how long I am allowed to have it.
> 
> South here I come, will travel lite. At least lighter then here.


Yeah! Cannot wait ...


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I took my GD to see a movie awhile back, I think it was called "Mirror, Mirror" rather unsure about the title, but when the king needed more money from the working class he would send his elitist cronies into the village to see if the working class could afford more taxation. He would report back to the king the condition of the village and King would tax to his little hearts content. This was just a kids movie, but made an astounding point by way of Hollywood.


I remember visiting one of the libraries my husband is building manager for. There was a letter from a 2nd grade class thanking them for letting them borrow the books. I asked my husband if anyone bothered telling them that their parents bought those books and that they belonged to everyone and not the library.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bill O'Reilly has the number one rated/viewed Cable News show (The O'Reilly Factor) here in the US for the past ten years. He is also an author of #1 Best sellers. Recently, he has co-written a series (to-date) of three historical books, _Killing Lincoln, Killing Kennedy_ and most recently _Killing Jesus_. His first two books were made into TV movies.
> 
> _Killing Jesus_ has been on the best-selling list for awhile now.
> 
> ...


Thanks - I'll look for a copy. I see they tried to use a lot of historical references. Quite a few years ago there was a book called "The Historical Jesus" (can't remember the author) and it was also a very interesting read from an historical rather than spiritual perspective


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, LL, don't be! I've been to St. John, and St. Thomas four times each (never to St. Croix), but I believe the US Virgin Islands completely safe and fantastic places to be!
> 
> Granted I didn't travel alone, but I wouldn't worry at all especially if you have the hotel call cars for you.
> 
> ...


Any time you want to go, I am here. Have been to Trunk Bay and St. John's. Love it all. When are we going?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well thank you very much for the picture of what sun and sand looks like. that was so unkind of you. Joey and I have not seen that yellow thing in sky for so so soo long. This week one day in the 40's no sun . Wed. thru Sat snow, warm yesterday then wind pick up. Next week down below zero again. We would really like to be there. Have fun LL and send some of that weather up here.


The sun is out where I am. Never mind that it's only 1 degree out there at least there's a sunny sky.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> My dinner party is tomorrow evening, I have much to do,Talk later my friends. Gali


Have a great party!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, LL, don't be! I've been to St. John, and St. Thomas four times each (never to St. Croix), but I believe the US Virgin Islands completely safe and fantastic places to be!
> 
> Granted I didn't travel alone, but I wouldn't worry at all especially if you have the hotel call cars for you.
> 
> ...


beautiful photo KPG; I'm sure many of us wish we had blue skies and warm breezes lately :XD:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's my attempt - I used a mirror and took a pic of the back of my head. Got the hair and sweater color correct - that's all! Then gave up getting the body right!


That's great! I must try mirror image photo. The trick is the angle, Right.
Your hair is beautiful, the cut is perfection, the color is so gorgeous, now that would make a eye catching avatar. Good Work....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I don't remember where I found that pic, but believe it is a cd cover for a New Age musical group. The photo makes me kind of dizzy. Is it double or triple exposure, I am not great at taking pictures, but it looks like you are. your photos are always striking.


Thank Gali. I'm no photographer; it is all in the lens. I take most of my shots now with a tiny, held in one hand, Canon digital camera. I still have my SLR Canon that is probably now an antique that I used to love.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank Gali. I'm no photographer; it is all in the lens. I take most of my shots now with a tiny, held in one hand, Canon digital camera. I still have my SLR Canon that is probably now an antique that I used to love.


My DH has become a shutter bug. I'm about ready to hide the dang cameras. Every time I turn around...argh! I really dislike having my picture taken; always have.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks - I'll look for a copy. I see they tried to use a lot of historical references. Quite a few years ago there was a book called "The Historical Jesus" (can't remember the author) and it was also a very interesting read from an historical rather than spiritual perspective


That is exactly O'Reilly's book. He is a Catholic but nothing spiritual in the book, only an historical account of the life of Jesus. Tons of footnotes with great content.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> My dinner party is tomorrow evening, I have much to do,Talk later my friends. Gali


Have fun. We know the food will be great.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> My dinner party is tomorrow evening, I have much to do,Talk later my friends. Gali


more opportunities to talk about food - what's on your menu?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Any time you want to go, I am here. Have been to Trunk Bay and St. John's. Love it all. When are we going?


Your call  I could use another trip to either.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I remember visiting one of the libraries my husband is building manager for. There was a letter from a 2nd grade class thanking them for letting them borrow the books. I asked my husband if anyone bothered telling them that their parents bought those books and that they belonged to everyone and not the library.


Good point - probably unknown to most.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> beautiful photo KPG; I'm sure many of us wish we had blue skies and warm breezes lately :XD:


Thank you WCK, but I'll give God all the credit for painting beautiful pictures; I just record and copy them (or try to).


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> That's great! I must try mirror image photo. The trick is the angle, Right.
> Your hair is beautiful, the cut is perfection, the color is so gorgeous, now that would make a eye catching avatar. Good Work....


Ha! I didn't even clean the mirror - just took one photo to see if I could get an image without a flash bouncing off the mirror.

The angle is important for that.

Thank you. I've always been blessed with a full head of hair. I took that photo yesterday and my hair hasn't been cut in 2.5 months, so, yes, my stylist does do an awesome cut; I'll agree.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> My DH has become a shutter bug. I'm about ready to hide the dang cameras. Every time I turn around...argh! I really dislike having my picture taken; always have.


Me too! I prefer pictures of scenes and items, not people.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> The sun is out where I am. Never mind that it's only 1 degree out there at least there's a sunny sky.


Forgot you live a bit up north of me in Minn. What did it look like sun I mean???

Gilly what month are you talking about? The way it is going here may be June before we see fall again. Notice I did not mention spring. Since we skip fall up here think it will be fall when summer comes.

Well slap me in the back side Indiana's weather has been just as bad. :roll: :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My DH has become a shutter bug. I'm about ready to hide the dang cameras. Every time I turn around...argh! I really dislike having my picture taken; always have.


You must just be shuttering after that bug.

KGP picture is just what I thought you look like long in the hair short in that neck of the woods :roll: :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Please send the sun east. We had about 3 inches of fluffy snow over night more snow showers in the forecast. I'm home with a sore throat, I was just going to work to practice with the new program, so hope to do that on Sunday.


Here comes the Sun .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> more opportunities to talk about food - what's on your menu?


yes we need food for thought wee really need thoughts of food. Never enough.
Follow with recipe please. We don't have enough of them either. 
That is causing a waist problem here. I have eaten and can't stop. Please someone intervention needed here.

Sorry got up on left side of bed and you do know how it affects my ability to think right. :shock: :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> You must just be shuttering after that bug.
> 
> KGP picture is just what I thought you look like long in the hair short in that neck of the woods :roll: :XD: :XD:


Did you just tell me my back side is my best side? :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB what?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I remember visiting one of the libraries my husband is building manager for. There was a letter from a 2nd grade class thanking them for letting them borrow the books. I asked my husband if anyone bothered telling them that their parents bought those books and that they belonged to everyone and not the library.


You bring up a point that alot of people never think about. When Obama was giving away our tax dollars by way of the stimu-lie, The Elkhart Airport got a big chunk , small airport .... life would not change alot if it closed down type of airport. After they got the monies they erected a sign that Thanked Obama for the money. It got alot of flack and came down. Uniformed people think it is free money that the government gives them. It sickens me to the core.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB What????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB What???????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB for the last time WHAT???????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Will I be safe? I must take a taxi from the hotel. I do not trust taxis'.


i haven't traveled much, but my daughter used to. I used to check the state dept. website for information about places she lived. They give warnings about places like Iran, where it might not be safe for Americans. Of course, the state dept isn't worth much right now, but you could check it out. Probably just google "state department website" to find out the internet address.

There are people on here who have traveled extensively. Maybe they can tell you. I think the Virgin Islands, being so popular, would be quite safe. I'd also be a little nervous traveling alone, but I bet you'll have a wonderful time.

Oh - I just read the last few pages. Missed them when out taking the car to be serviced. You've already been there. Well, then, you already know more than I do. I see you've gotten good advice from those with experience. Have a happy trip!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> You bring up a point that alot of people never think about. When Obama was giving away our tax dollars by way of the stimu-lie, The Elkhart Airport got a big chunk , small airport .... life would not change alot if it closed down type of airport. After they got the monies they erected a sign that Thanked Obama for the money. It got alot of flack and came down. Uniformed people think it is free money that the government gives them. It sickens me to the core.


Just take to "right pills" and call me in the morning


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> yes we need food for thought wee really need thoughts of food. Never enough.
> Follow with recipe please. We don't have enough of them either.
> That is causing a waist problem here. I have eaten and can't stop. Please someone intervention needed here.
> 
> Sorry got up on left side of bed and you do know how it affects my ability to think right. :shock: :shock:


Speaking of which  we've really enjoyed your hubby's crabmeat soup recipe.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am not sorry but I am sorry well maybe not that much. I just can't get to the serious part of my brain this morning. or is it moring or is it moaning. 
Oh get over it your lucky I even made it out of bed. Oh thats right I am the lucky one I made it out of bed.
Seriously


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Afraid to talk Yarnie. Don't want to get kicked off for repeating myself. KPG your hair is so beautiful!!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Afraid to talk Yarnie. Don't want to get kicked off for repeating myself. KPG your hair is so beautiful!!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Did you just tell me my back side is my best side? :shock:


no just necking in the woods is your best side. :roll: ;-)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Afraid to talk Yarnie. Don't want to get kicked off for repeating myself. KPG your hair is so beautiful!!!!


Thanks for the compliment CB.

I'm thinking there is something wrong with your keyboard or a function of the return key. Hopefully you can figure out what is wrong. We don't want to lose you or not hear from you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> no just necking in the woods is your best side. :roll: ;-)


Oh, that's better . thanks for setting me straight!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Afraid to talk Yarnie. Don't want to get kicked off for repeating myself. KPG your hair is so beautiful!!!!


you do not have to worry about talking its your key board you have to worry about. But personal I would not worry about that as you can't be removed you are using the right side.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am not sorry but I am sorry well maybe not that much. I just can't get to the serious part of my brain this morning. or is it moring or is it moaning.
> Oh get over it your lucky I even made it out of bed. Oh thats right I am the lucky one I made it out of bed.
> Seriously


Yes, you made it out of bed - BUT - on the wrong side. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Afraid to talk Yarnie. Don't want to get kicked off for repeating myself. KPG your hair is so beautiful!!!!


CB, I won't say a word word word. :twisted:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

CB: you can read this so try removing the key covers over your "return/enter" key and also your "space bar". You can do this by using the tip of a letter opener or the end of a paper clip or butter knife, etc.

Try cleaning beneath *all* the keys on your keyboard if your keyboard is separate from your monitor. I regularly clean my keyboard (buy a can of dry air if you'd prefer). If you are using an iPad or such device, you'll have to have it looked at by someone who is familiar with what is causing your problem.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> CB, I won't say a word word word. :twisted:


There's a smart a** in every crowd.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> CB: you can read this so try removing the key covers over your "return/enter" key and also your "space bar". You can do this by using the tip of a letter opener or the end of a paper clip or butter knife, etc.
> 
> Try clean beneath *all* the keys on your keyboard if your keyboard is separate from your monitor. If you are using an iPad or such device, you'll have to have it looked at by someone who is familiar with what is causing your problem.


Good advice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> CB: you can read this so try removing the key covers over your "return/enter" key and also your "space bar". You can do this by using the tip of a letter opener or the end of a paper clip or butter knife, etc.
> 
> Try cleaning beneath *all* the keys on your keyboard if your keyboard is separate from your monitor. I regularly clean my keyboard (buy a can of dry air if you'd prefer). If you are using an iPad or such device, you'll have to have it looked at by someone who is familiar with what is causing your problem.


You're so nice to Yarnie and CB, and I've been just severely bratty.

Maybe I got out on the wrong side of the bed, too.

Signing off until I get control of myself.

But - hey - maybe it's MY keyboard, too too!!

(I am obnoxious. I hate myself.)
:twisted: 

Sorry, CB. Sorry, Yarnie. Couldn't help myself.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> more opportunities to talk about food - what's on your menu?


I also love to talk food: Standing prime rib roast w/ Au Jus, red parsley potatoes, salad with amish red dressing, dinner rolls. dessert is dutch apple pie

appetizers: shrimp cocktail, Jane's rebels

drinks: iced tea, red wine, white Zin, beer, rum and coke and cranberry margarita's.

I normally have a Valentine Theme dinner party, but one couple was going to be out of town this year so we move it up a few weeks. It seems like alot of work this year, I don't know why. I'll get into the swing of things.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Just take to "right pills" and call me in the morning


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hiya everyone....I`m back like a bad penny.
Thanks for your private messages...I`m truly humbled and thankful for your concern. It truly meant a lot to me
Long story short...because of the recent arctic temperatures I became ill. I couldn`t afford to go to the doctors, so I had to soldier on the best I could. 
I am so thankful we didn`t lose power or water during the horrendous arctic weather. It got down to -27F with the wind chills...yes that`s minus 27F.
:thumbdown:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> There's a smart a** in every crowd.


Guilty as charged. It's just that kind of day.


----------



## Jodif77 (Feb 27, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Good one Jodi, I'll remember this every time I dry my hands now.. LOL. I think I'll just unwind some toliet paper from the stall and dry my hands so I won't have to listen to the hot air.


Plus think of the jobs your saving in the paper industry. Hmmm that means you've saved more jobs than Obama. Way to go girl!!! (both literally and figuratively) lol


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya everyone....I`m back like a bad penny.
> Thanks for your private messages...I`m truly humbled and thankful for your concern. It truly meant a lot to me
> Long story short...because of the recent arctic temperatures I became ill. I couldn`t afford to go to the doctors, so I had to soldier on the best I could.
> I am so thankful we didn`t lose power or water during the horrendous arctic weather. It got down to -27F with the wind chills...yes that`s minus 27F.
> :thumbdown:


I'm so glad you're okay now. It's good to have you back. It's not the same without Wendy Bee!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> CB: you can read this so try removing the key covers over your "return/enter" key and also your "space bar". You can do this by using the tip of a letter opener or the end of a paper clip or butter knife, etc.
> 
> Try cleaning beneath *all* the keys on your keyboard if your keyboard is separate from your monitor. I regularly clean my keyboard (buy a can of dry air if you'd prefer). If you are using an iPad or such device, you'll have to have it looked at by someone who is familiar with what is causing your problem.


Hey Jodi has a dryer you can blow out your keys with, but you will have to stand in line as it is getting a lot of use.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you bon = you made my day


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jodif77 said:


> Plus think of the jobs your saving in the paper industry. Hmmm that means you've saved more jobs than Obama. Way to go girl!!! (both literally and figuratively) lol


Yes but now there will be an out cry about jobs lost and no more monies for unemployment insurance and you do know whose fault that will be. Right?????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You're so nice to Yarnie and CB, and I've been just severely bratty.
> 
> Maybe I got out on the wrong side of the bed, too.
> 
> ...


 :roll: :?:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You're so nice to Yarnie and CB, and I've been just severely bratty.
> 
> Maybe I got out on the wrong side of the bed, too.
> 
> ...


You? Bratty? You don't have a mean bone in your body.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

My hubby is a published author!!! He had his letter printed in the our local paper yesterday praising our Republican Attorney General while ripping the Democrats lol
http://www.register-herald.com/letters/x1724060164/Our-Readers-Speak-Thursday-Jan-16-2014


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jodif77 said:


> Plus think of the jobs your saving in the paper industry. Hmmm that means you've saved more jobs than Obama. Way to go girl!!! (both literally and figuratively) lol


Oooh . someone is giving our resident comedian a run for her money. (thanks Jodi - we've tried to put Yarnie in her place for awhile now - she always escapes). Hope you'll hang around with us Jodi!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I also love to talk food: Standing prime rib roast w/ Au Jus, red parsley potatoes, salad with amish red dressing, dinner rolls. dessert is dutch apple pie
> 
> appetizers: shrimp cocktail, Jane's rebels
> 
> ...


Sounds great.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya everyone....I`m back like a bad penny.
> Thanks for your private messages...I`m truly humbled and thankful for your concern. It truly meant a lot to me
> Long story short...because of the recent arctic temperatures I became ill. I couldn`t afford to go to the doctors, so I had to soldier on the best I could.
> I am so thankful we didn`t lose power or water during the horrendous arctic weather. It got down to -27F with the wind chills...yes that`s minus 27F.
> :thumbdown:


So good to hear from you again Wendy. Sorry about you not being well. I'll click off KP to read your man's words.


----------



## Jodif77 (Feb 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes but now there will be an out cry about jobs lost and no more monies for unemployment insurance and you do know whose fault that will be. Right?????


Yup. Just heard the CIC say something about making college more affordable for the poor so they have a chance at a middle class life. ...really that's your highest goal? Middle class? OMG what the heck is wrong with him! !!

http://m.csmonitor.com/USA/Education/2014/0116/Obamas-host-summit-to-help-low-income-students-go-to-college-video


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey Jodi has a dryer you can blow out your keys with, but you will have to stand in line as it is getting a lot of use.


"He" just spoke and I decided to listen while sitting on the throne.

Did nothing for me but crease my velour pants. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jodif77 said:


> Yup. Just heard the CIC say something about making college more affordable for the poor so they have a chance at a middle class life. ...really that's your highest goal? Middle class? OMG what the heck is wrong with him! !!
> 
> http://m.csmonitor.com/USA/Education/2014/0116/Obamas-host-summit-to-help-low-income-students-go-to-college-video


He talks too much.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you bon = you made my day


I'm glad!


----------



## Jodif77 (Feb 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes but now there will be an out cry about jobs lost and no more monies for unemployment insurance and you do know whose fault that will be. Right?????


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> You? Bratty? You don't have a mean bone in your body.


I wish!

Thanks for the compliment.

No one could be mean to the people on here.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Your call  I could use another trip to either.


KPG, We must give this serious thought. It would be great. Let's come up with something. Anyone else want to go?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I wish!
> 
> Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> No one could be mean to the people on here.


What _are_ you talking about? Yarnie is mean to me all the time.

I take it only because you keep her in line.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oooh . someone is giving our resident comedian a run for her money. (thanks Jodi - we've tried to put Yarnie in her place for awhile now - she always escapes). Hope you'll hang around with us Jodi!


place what place now you tell me I am in a place. I wanat you to know I have been in a place all a long. Or is it a long place I have been in. It is all a state of mind or is it mine??

Jodi ya know I lov ya.

Steel Magnolia's my favorite movie. Weezer you know I lov ya said by ???(oh heck you know that lady). Love that movie strong women loving hearts. Reminds me of all of you on here. Oh I am just a old softy. :idea:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> i haven't traveled much, but my daughter used to. I used to check the state dept. website for information about places she lived. They give warnings about places like Iran, where it might not be safe for Americans. Of course, the state dept isn't worth much right now, but you could check it out. Probably just google "state department website" to find out the internet address.
> 
> There are people on here who have traveled extensively. Maybe they can tell you. I think the Virgin Islands, being so popular, would be quite safe. I'd also be a little nervous traveling alone, but I bet you'll have a wonderful time.
> 
> Oh - I just read the last few pages. Missed them when out taking the car to be serviced. You've already been there. Well, then, you already know more than I do. I see you've gotten good advice from those with experience. Have a happy trip!


Thank you, Bon. I will.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I also love to talk food: Standing prime rib roast w/ Au Jus, red parsley potatoes, salad with amish red dressing, dinner rolls. dessert is dutch apple pie
> 
> appetizers: shrimp cocktail, Jane's rebels
> 
> ...


Do you have the recipe for Amish red dressing? Sounds great.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My hubby is a published author!!! He had his letter printed in the our local paper yesterday praising our Republican Attorney General while ripping the Democrats lol
> http://www.register-herald.com/letters/x1724060164/Our-Readers-Speak-Thursday-Jan-16-2014


Congratulations! Very good article. It's nice to see your ideas in print, isn't it? Maybe he'll write some more. ?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jodif77 said:


> Yup. Just heard the CIC say something about making college more affordable for the poor so they have a chance at a middle class life. ...really that's your highest goal? Middle class? OMG what the heck is wrong with him! !!
> 
> http://m.csmonitor.com/USA/Education/2014/0116/Obamas-host-summit-to-help-low-income-students-go-to-college-video


Just about everything is wrong with him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What _are_ you talking about? Yarnie is mean to me all the time.
> 
> I take it only because you keep her in line.


MEAN mean all the time I only do it well lets really look at this with open eyes.

Oh I am only mean when I get left in the left side of my brain. I do not like it there it causes quite a stir in my brain waves.

I don't have a mean bone in my body, just a brain problem malfuction. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> "He" just spoke and I decided to listen while sitting on the throne.
> 
> Did nothing for me but crease my velour pants. :-D


At least you were in the appropriate place!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> "He" just spoke and I decided to listen while sitting on the throne.
> 
> Did nothing for me but crease my velour pants. :-D


At least you were in the appropriate place! I had to turn it down to save DH's sanity.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My hubby is a published author!!! He had his letter printed in the our local paper yesterday praising our Republican Attorney General while ripping the Democrats lol
> http://www.register-herald.com/letters/x1724060164/Our-Readers-Speak-Thursday-Jan-16-2014


Glad you are back and will read what yor hubby wrote.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What _are_ you talking about? Yarnie is mean to me all the time.
> 
> I take it only because you keep her in line.


I stand corrected. It is my mission to keep everyone in line, since it is impossible for me to stay in line myselfl


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> place what place now you tell me I am in a place. I wanat you to know I have been in a place all a long. Or is it a long place I have been in. It is all a state of mind or is it mine??
> 
> Jodi ya know I lov ya.
> 
> Steel Magnolia's my favorite movie. Weezer you know I lov ya said by ???(oh heck you know that lady). Love that movie strong women loving hearts. Reminds me of all of you on here. Oh I am just a old softy. :idea:


According to KPG, your place is in my line. So get over here, girl, and straighten up!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Steel Magnolias reminded me of the new movie, "August: Osage County" - with Meryl Streep and Julia Roberts. It looks hilarious. Has anyone seen it?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> According to KPG, your place is in my line. So get over here, girl, and straighten up!


Oh I can't straighten up have always been a little crooked don't ya know.

Bon you really are a sweet heart don't you know that. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Steel Magnolias reminded me of the new movie, "August: Osage County" - with Meryl Streep and Julia Roberts. It looks hilarious. Has anyone seen it?


no but if you go see it let me know if we should go see it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I can't straighten up have always been a little crooked don't ya know.
> 
> Bon you really are a sweet heart don't you know that. :thumbup:


Thanks, Yarnie. So are you.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jodif77 said:


> Yup. Just heard the CIC say something about making college more affordable for the poor so they have a chance at a middle class life. ...really that's your highest goal? Middle class? OMG what the heck is wrong with him! !!
> 
> http://m.csmonitor.com/USA/Education/2014/0116/Obamas-host-summit-to-help-low-income-students-go-to-college-video


I just heard Rush say on the radio that all his talk about college is to take peoples minds off the real scandals....Benghazi, ObamaCare, the IRS auditing the Tea Party. The list goes on and on


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I am travelling alone to the US Virgin Islands in a few weeks. Now I am scared!


Some of the violence in these counties is related to the abject poverty in which the natives live, and very little is directed at tourists. I traveled quite a bit on business, and never felt unsafe.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

MARK LEVIN: _PRESIDENT OBAMA EXECUTING A QUIET COUP_

by ROBERT WILDE 16 Jan 2014 
On Wednesday, President Obama delivered more evidence that he has no intention of letting congress get in the way of his path for "transforming" America. "Where I can act on my own, without Congress, I'm going to do so," Obama told students Wednesday at North Carolina State University.

On Tuesday, Mark Levin, conservative radio broadcaster and constitutional scholar, criticized Obama for ignoring the legislature and using his pen to write executive orders. Levin told his listeners that we are witnessing a quiet coup.

Hes [President Obama] just announced that he is going to assume lawmaking powers. He does not recognize the majority in the House of Representatives. I dont know how much more clearly he can say it. You know what this is folks? This is a gradual, quiet coup. Thats what is taking place. Its gradual. Its quiet, in the sense that its non-violent. But its a coup!

Obama was visiting the University to tout a new spending program that will unleash $70 million over five years from the Department of Energy "to help make Raleigh-Durham and America a magnet for the good high-tech manufacturing jobs that a growing middle class requires and that are going to continue to keep this country on the cutting edge." The President is calling for 2014 to be year of action to get the economy moving again.

Republicans have a different view of how resources should be utilized, Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) responded: "He could announce construction of the Keystone pipeline, which would help create thousands of American jobs right away. And he could actually deliver on one of the brightest spots of his economic agenda: trade."


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-TV?id=%7B765B83CA-B935-47E2-B4B3-9D70C80B1C54%7D&title=Obama-Official-Has-No-Idea-How-Many-Americans-Have-Paid-ObamaCare-Premiums&utm_source=e_breitbart_com&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Breitbart+News+Roundup%2C+January+17%2C+2014&utm_campaign=20140117_m118796675_Breitbart+News+Roundup%2C+January+17%2C+2014&utm_term=More

Can Obama and his staff get any more incompetent?

No one has insurance through enrollment in Obamacare unless a premium is paid. Yet, no data is being collected or planned for "yet" on who has paid after enrolling through Obamacare.

I can answer without having any access to the site. The only people who enrolled are interested in doing so to either 1) replace the insurance policy that ObamaCare cancelled that they already had or 2) those renewing their Medicaid enrollment or signing up for the first time.

I seriously doubt many have enrolled who never had insurance before they were paying for.

The lies and cover-ups just keep on coming.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I just heard Rush say on the radio that all his talk about college is to take peoples minds off the real scandals....Benghazi, ObamaCare, the IRS auditing the Tea Party. The list goes on and on


He's fighting a losing battle - this is the most scandal-ridden administration I've ever seen. This stuff is NOT going away.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-TV?id=%7B765B83CA-B935-47E2-B4B3-9D70C80B1C54%7D&title=Obama-Official-Has-No-Idea-How-Many-Americans-Have-Paid-ObamaCare-Premiums&utm_source=e_breitbart_com&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Breitbart+News+Roundup%2C+January+17%2C+2014&utm_campaign=20140117_m118796675_Breitbart+News+Roundup%2C+January+17%2C+2014&utm_term=More
> 
> *Can Obama and his staff get any more incompetent? *
> 
> ...


Yes unfortunately


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> no but if you go see it let me know if we should go see it.


Will do!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> MARK LEVIN: _PRESIDENT OBAMA EXECUTING A QUIET COUP_
> 
> by ROBERT WILDE 16 Jan 2014
> On Wednesday, President Obama delivered more evidence that he has no intention of letting congress get in the way of his path for "transforming" America. "Where I can act on my own, without Congress, I'm going to do so," Obama told students Wednesday at North Carolina State University.
> ...


I saw him say that. His arrogance is amazing. The man is out of touch with reality, I think. I heard that someone is taking him to court about these executive orders!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Why Mark Levin is called "The Great One"
http://therightscoop.com/mark-levin-on-wmal-talks-obamas-lawlessness-republican-fecklessness-and-marijuana/


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I am knitting a baby blanket in blue and white for my sons friend and his wife. Baby Elijah was born yesterday and I`m only about 1/2 way complete on it. 
I am knitting night and day on it to finish it, but it still won`t be finished for another few weeks. Its never happened to me before - I usually finish a few weeks before the baby is born.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya everyone....I`m back like a bad penny.
> Thanks for your private messages...I`m truly humbled and thankful for your concern. It truly meant a lot to me
> Long story short...because of the recent arctic temperatures I became ill. I couldn`t afford to go to the doctors, so I had to soldier on the best I could.
> I am so thankful we didn`t lose power or water during the horrendous arctic weather. It got down to -27F with the wind chills...yes that`s minus 27F.
> :thumbdown:


Glad you are back Wendy and feeling better. We did miss you.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Do you have the recipe for Amish red dressing? Sounds great.


3/4 cup sugar

my pc just went crazy


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Do you have the recipe for Amish red dressing? Sounds great.


3/4 cup sugar

sorry for the bleeps, will try again


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

3/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
1/2 cup catsup
1 small onion minced
1-1/2 tea.paprika
1tea. celery seed
Blend in blender while adding 1/2 cup salad oil
this makes a thick dressing. I always add a scant 1/4 cup of water when I add the vinegar.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-TV?id=%7B765B83CA-B935-47E2-B4B3-9D70C80B1C54%7D&title=Obama-Official-Has-No-Idea-How-Many-Americans-Have-Paid-ObamaCare-Premiums&utm_source=e_breitbart_com&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Breitbart+News+Roundup%2C+January+17%2C+2014&utm_campaign=20140117_m118796675_Breitbart+News+Roundup%2C+January+17%2C+2014&utm_term=More
> 
> Can Obama and his staff get any more incompetent?
> 
> ...


According to RealClearPolitics, numbers for enrollment in Obamacare are totally off. Read WH is lying yet again. WH said that 3.9M have signed up for Medicaid through the exchanges, while the actual number is 380K. Most of these are renewals, not new enrollees. Enrollment is just not happening.

Also, the security of the website is still a real issue. Just because nothing has happened to date, does not make the system secure.

This administration doesn't know how not to lie.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes but now there will be an out cry about jobs lost and no more monies for unemployment insurance and you do know whose fault that will be. Right?????


I haveb't read past posts regarding this paper/dryer topic - but I'm thinking y'all are saying use paper to dry your hands & not the dryer? Correct? Aside from not using the dryer - I've read extensively that it's VERY unhealthy to use the dryer 'cause the air comes up to your face & you breath in all the germs emanating from the dryer. Make sense - if possible, I always avoid the dryer.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I saw him say that. His arrogance is amazing. The man is out of touch with reality, I think. I heard that someone is taking him to court about these executive orders!


I think they are taking the admin to court for the appointees made while the Senate was still in session.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Ooh that sounds so delicious. Thank you gali
I`ll have to buy some paprika and celery seed, but I have all the other ingredients in my pantry.
I love your pic of Sarahs shoes that Willow bought her for Christmas


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> He's fighting a losing battle - this is the most scandal-ridden administration I've ever seen. This stuff is NOT going away.


I hope not. He needs to be impeached!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> 3/4 cup sugar
> 
> my pc just went crazy


Just 3/4 cup sugar - wow. I am joking. Hope your pc gets better.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> 3/4 cup sugar
> 1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
> 1/2 cup catsup
> 1 small onion minced
> ...


Thank you. Sounds great!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Ooh that sounds so delicious. Thank you gali
> I`ll have to buy some paprika and celery seed, but I have all the other ingredients in my pantry.
> I love your pic of Sarahs shoes that Willow bought her for Christmas


If you purchase ingredients like paprika and celery seed at the local health food store, they are much cheaper.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I don`t know if we have a health food store in our area Lucy. I`m sure we do somewhere.
Thanks for the tip
:thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My hubby is a published author!!! He had his letter printed in the our local paper yesterday praising our Republican Attorney General while ripping the Democrats lol
> http://www.register-herald.com/letters/x1724060164/Our-Readers-Speak-Thursday-Jan-16-2014


Congratulations! Did you ask for his autograph?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> According to RealClearPolitics, numbers for enrollment in Obamacare are totally off. Read WH is lying yet again. WH said that 3.9M have signed up for Medicaid through the exchanges, while the actual number is 380K. Most of these are renewals, not new enrollees. Enrollment is just not happening.
> 
> Also, the security of the website is still a real issue. Just because nothing has happened to date, does not make the system secure.
> 
> This administration doesn't know how not to lie.


I think they realize, with our media ever sucking up to them, that it doesn't matter if they do lie or not. So, why bother.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am travelling alone to the US Virgin Islands in a few weeks. Now I am scared!


Stay in well populated areas, and don't stray off main roads.
Never been to the US VI., but DH has and loved being there. Would be a nice place to retire to, if you can afford it.
Have fun, LL. Don't forget the SPF lotion.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Jodif77 said:


> Most socialist societies turn to communism. In fact I would venture to say all turn to some form of communism, because those in power fear losing that power, and the only way for them to keep it is to strip all others of their chances to gain it.
> 
> I honestly think power begets paranoia. Real deep seated paranoia. Which is the last thing you want people in power to have and worst of all...it's contagious.


In socialist societies, the powerful become rich, and paranoid. Stalin, a perfect example of a paranoid leader, executed those around him in the ruling elite, most of them faithful co-workers, if he had the slightest suspicion about their allegiance to him. One of them was his own son-in-law.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Jodi. Will do. The hotel will call the taxi, so I assume that they will call a safe person. I will definitely check the handles!


USVI is part of the US. You should be safer there than, say, in another country in the Caribbean. You'll see when you get there that it's not a place where you should overly fear for your safety. But, be prudent and keep your eyes and ears open, nonetheless. Have a nice time.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I think some people in this country are forgetting past history - or they never learned it. Years ago, people would never have Socialistic ideas. Today, here on this site, it is filled with them. It looks like people are forgetting and history will repeat itself. So sad.


You're right, LL. They never learned the history of the brutality of socialism. It's been downplayed in the ed. system of this country. Instead, the kids have been little more than gloriously 'babysat'. Very few have good inductive reasoning ability and fewer still are capable of very high level critical thinking. Therefore, it is possible to have such gullible voters as we've had in 2009 and again in 2012. This is why the present admin. is so indebted to the teacher unions.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I am knitting a baby blanket in blue and white for my sons friend and his wife. Baby Elijah was born yesterday and I`m only about 1/2 way complete on it.
> I am knitting night and day on it to finish it, but it still won`t be finished for another few weeks. Its never happened to me before - I usually finish a few weeks before the baby is born.


Yes, but the baby will still need it. It's never too late for a gift.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I haveb't read past posts regarding this paper/dryer topic - but I'm thinking y'all are saying use paper to dry your hands & not the dryer? Correct? Aside from not using the dryer - I've read extensively that it's VERY unhealthy to use the dryer 'cause the air comes up to your face & you breath in all the germs emanating from the dryer. Make sense - if possible, I always avoid the dryer.


Oh, no!!! Gross! That strikes fear into my germophobic heart. Thanks for the warning. Ptoooey!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, LL, don't be! I've been to St. John, and St. Thomas four times each (never to St. Croix), but I believe the US Virgin Islands completely safe and fantastic places to be!
> 
> Granted I didn't travel alone, but I wouldn't worry at all especially if you have the hotel call cars for you.
> 
> ...


Pic is just beautiful. Just told my DH that this is where we're going on our next vacation. I don't know when that will be, but now I know where. Thank you, KPG!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That sounds like a mistake!


Do you think perchance that Hollywood goofed? :?:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: Well, the village raised a child all right. A village idiot to be exact.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Nice to see you here Jodi. Their paranoia is probably justified - many of the communist or military dictators used violence and intrigue to get to the top and they know that someone will eventually plot to overthrow them too


Their moral code is opposite of ours. Anything goes, everything is ok. Not telling the truth and lying is normal.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I also love to talk food: Standing prime rib roast w/ Au Jus, red parsley potatoes, salad with amish red dressing, dinner rolls. dessert is dutch apple pie
> 
> appetizers: shrimp cocktail, Jane's rebels
> 
> ...


Sounds like a very tasty meal! :thumbup: 
I'm familiar with all of the items except the Amish red dressing. What is that? 
Have a nice, enjoyable time with your company.
My BIL and SIL (the flooded ones) are coming for dinner again tomorrow. Easy dinner: Salad and breaded chicken fingers, Buffalo style, with ice cream for dessert.
Then we play double-deck pinochle.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's my attempt - I used a mirror and took a pic of the back of my head. Got the hair and sweater color correct - that's all! Then gave up getting the body right!


Beautiful hair! Not a single gray hair! 
It would make a very striking avatar!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya everyone....I`m back like a bad penny.
> Thanks for your private messages...I`m truly humbled and thankful for your concern. It truly meant a lot to me
> Long story short...because of the recent arctic temperatures I became ill. I couldn`t afford to go to the doctors, so I had to soldier on the best I could.
> I am so thankful we didn`t lose power or water during the horrendous arctic weather. It got down to -27F with the wind chills...yes that`s minus 27F.
> :thumbdown:


Thank goodness you're alright! Were you affected by the water restrictions in Charleston? We were worried about you. Hope you are feeling better and will join in our discussions. :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I don`t know if we have a health food store in our area Lucy. I`m sure we do somewhere.
> Thanks for the tip
> :thumbup:


All spices are incredibly cheap at those stores. Fraction of the price. No fancy packaging.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Stay in well populated areas, and don't stray off main roads.
> Never been to the US VI., but DH has and loved being there. Would be a nice place to retire to, if you can afford it.
> Have fun, LL. Don't forget the SPF lotion.


Thank you Jokim. Lots of lotion!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> All spices are incredibly cheap at those stores. Fraction of the price. No fancy packaging.


Well, I, for sure, didn't know prices at health food stores was cheaper for these ingredients - as always 1 of our KPers has come through with good advice - what in the world would we all do without each other?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You're right, LL. They never learned the history of the brutality of socialism. It's been downplayed in the ed. system of this country. Instead, the kids have been little more than gloriously 'babysat'. Very few have good inductive reasoning ability and fewer still are capable of very high level critical thinking. Therefore, it is possible to have such gullible voters as we've had in 2009 and again in 2012. This is why the present admin. is so indebted to the teacher unions.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thank goodness you're alright! Were you affected by the water restrictions in Charleston? We were worried about you. Hope you are feeling better and will join in our discussions. :-D :thumbup:


Thank you Jokim, you`re so kind.
We are the next county over to Kanawha County in Charleston, so we weren`t affected. However our county had massive main water breaks in this area because of the frigid temperatures last week.
But we weren`t affected then eather because we have a well, a Whirlpool water softener, under sink filters and another filter in the fridge. I would hazzard a guess that we have better water quality than city water. 
And best of all we only have to buy a bag of salt a month, and water filters every 6 months. So whenever I turn the taps on I feel like I`m sticking it to the water company. It`s a great feeling.
:thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oooh . someone is giving our resident comedian a run for her money. (thanks Jodi - we've tried to put Yarnie in her place for awhile now - she always escapes). Hope you'll hang around with us Jodi!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Jodif77 said:


> Yup. Just heard the CIC say something about making college more affordable for the poor so they have a chance at a middle class life. ...really that's your highest goal? Middle class? OMG what the heck is wrong with him! !!
> 
> http://m.csmonitor.com/USA/Education/2014/0116/Obamas-host-summit-to-help-low-income-students-go-to-college-video


Aren't his policies destroying the middle class? :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> He talks too much.


...But says nothing! :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

You have no idea how spot on this picture is! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> At least you were in the appropriate place!


 :lol:   :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I just heard Rush say on the radio that all his talk about college is to take peoples minds off the real scandals....Benghazi, ObamaCare, the IRS auditing the Tea Party. The list goes on and on


Wendy, all his talks are diversions from the real problems he's created that are destroying this country fast! Our economy is in a tailspin. We just haven't hit the bottom yet.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> He's fighting a losing battle - this is the most scandal-ridden administration I've ever seen. This stuff is NOT going away.


Cloward and Piven ?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> 3/4 cup sugar
> 1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
> 1/2 cup catsup
> 1 small onion minced
> ...


Thank you Galli. This sounds like a dressing my family will love! Good luck with your dinner tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-TV?id=%7B765B83CA-B935-47E2-B4B3-9D70C80B1C54%7D&title=Obama-Official-Has-No-Idea-How-Many-Americans-Have-Paid-ObamaCare-Premiums&utm_source=e_breitbart_com&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Breitbart+News+Roundup%2C+January+17%2C+2014&utm_campaign=20140117_m118796675_Breitbart+News+Roundup%2C+January+17%2C+2014&utm_term=More
> 
> Can Obama and his staff get any more incompetent?
> 
> ...


KPG, o is not incompetent. We've been brainwashed into thinking he is. He knows exactly that what he does is destroying this country and he continues to destroy it while hiding behind the facade of incompetency that has been conveniently created as his 'cover'. While we react with paralyzing shock to every new cover-up, lie, transgression and scandal, he blithely continues on his destructive way, even to the point of attempting to rule through executive orders.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope not. He needs to be impeached!


I agree, LL.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Pic is just beautiful. Just told my DH that this is where we're going on our next vacation. I don't know when that will be, but now I know where. Thank you, KPG!


Great choice! Here, I'll post some more photos to entice him.

You fly to St. Thomas or cruise into the port Harbor of Charlotte Amalie. You take a 20 min ferry ride to St. John. Quick, easy, affordable from Red Hook. Lots of folks go to St. John for the day, stay on St. Thomas and travel over/back. You can also stay now on St. John, years ago that small island was only a nature reserve with no hotels with conveniences. Basically staying in tripped-out tree house.

Now standard and 5 Star hotels are on St. John as well. St. Thomas has Coral World, duty free and lots of shopping (jewelry and electronics, perfumes especially), a submarine ride for tourists on Atlantis (great fun), a tram ride to the top of the island for a spectacular view and cocktail with a bird show (great) and gorgeous beaches.

Snorkeling galore on both islands. I love Secret Harbour (east side) beach and hotel condo stays the best. However, any beach or stay in the US Virgin Islands is fine with me!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Beautiful hair! Not a single gray hair!
> It would make a very striking avatar!


Thanks Jokim! The hair is my own ... however,  no grays because I've been getting the roots dyed since I was 38! It is my natural color now re-produced from a bottle. :-D

Many have suggested for me to use as an avatar; so I'll try and see if I like it. Hair goes! :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> All spices are incredibly cheap at those stores. Fraction of the price. No fancy packaging.


Thanks for this tip; I had no idea. Have it check it out.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> KPG, o is not incompetent. We've been brainwashed into thinking he is. He knows exactly that what he does is destroying this country and he continues to destroy it while hiding behind the facade of incompetency that has been conveniently created as his 'cover'. While we react with paralyzing shock to every new cover-up, lie, transgression and scandal, he blithely continues on his destructive way, even to the point of attempting to rule through executive orders.


 actually, you are correct. Makes me sick to see what he is doing to our Nation.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Jokim, you`re so kind.
> We are the next county over to Kanawha County in Charleston, so we weren`t affected. However our county had massive main water breaks in this area because of the frigid temperatures last week.
> But we weren`t affected then eather because we have a well, a Whirlpool water softener, under sink filters and another filter in the fridge. I would hazzard a guess that we have better water quality than city water.
> And best of all we only have to buy a bag of salt a month, and water filters every 6 months. So whenever I turn the taps on I feel like I`m sticking it to the water company. It`s a great feeling.
> :thumbup:


Wendy, I enjoyed the interview with Mark Levin. I hadn't heard it before. That guy gets it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Seriously? (can't wait for the camo DD style)

http://www.happyfeet.net/product/happyass/ :shock:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Great choice! Here, I'll post some more photos to entice him.
> 
> You fly to St. Thomas or cruise into the port Harbor of Charlotte Amalie. You take a 20 min ferry ride to St. John. Quick, easy, affordable from Red Hook. Lots of folks go to St. John for the day, stay on St. Thomas and travel over/back. You can also stay now on St. John, years ago that small island was only a nature reserve with no hotels with conveniences. Basically staying in tripped-out tree house.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the photos! Gorgeous!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I don`t know if we have a health food store in our area Lucy. I`m sure we do somewhere.
> Thanks for the tip
> :thumbup:


LL that's good to know about prices in nat. hlth food stores.
I'll try it next time I'm near one. We have them in our area.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Great choice! Here, I'll post some more photos to entice him.
> 
> You fly to St. Thomas or cruise into the port Harbor of Charlotte Amalie. You take a 20 min ferry ride to St. John. Quick, easy, affordable from Red Hook. Lots of folks go to St. John for the day, stay on St. Thomas and travel over/back. You can also stay now on St. John, years ago that small island was only a nature reserve with no hotels with conveniences. Basically staying in tripped-out tree house.
> 
> ...


I'm sold on this area of the USVI. My DH was in Meghan's Bay (sp?) and was always describing it so beautifully that at one point I told him to stop, "Either you take me there or don't talk about. Don't whet my appetite!" 
But now that I've seen your beautiful photos, we're going. Just don't know when. We will probably fly into Ch.-Am. airport and go from there. Will bookmark this page for future reference. Thanks again, KPG! Photos are postcard perfect!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Jokim! The hair is my own ... however,  no grays because I've been getting the roots dyed since I was 38! It is my natural color now re-produced from a bottle. :-D
> 
> Many have suggested for me to use as an avatar; so I'll try and see if I like it. Hair goes! :lol:


It worked! Very nice.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Jokim! The hair is my own ... however,  no grays because I've been getting the roots dyed since I was 38! It is my natural color now re-produced from a bottle. :-D
> 
> Many have suggested for me to use as an avatar; so I'll try and see if I like it. Hair goes! :lol:


Great avatar! It has the feel of motion, don't you think?
Your hair is so thick. Many would give their right hand to have thick hair like yours! Mine is very fine.
I also have no gray hair, but I attribute that to my special friendship with Clairol. Isn't chemistry wonderful? :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ha! I didn't even clean the mirror - just took one photo to see if I could get an image without a flash bouncing off the mirror.
> 
> The angle is important for that.
> 
> Thank you. I've always been blessed with a full head of hair. I took that photo yesterday and my hair hasn't been cut in 2.5 months, so, yes, my stylist does do an awesome cut; I'll agree.


Is that your "hanging around the house" hair style? Lovely!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yes we need food for thought wee really need thoughts of food. Never enough.
> Follow with recipe please. We don't have enough of them either.
> That is causing a waist problem here. I have eaten and can't stop. Please someone intervention needed here.
> 
> Sorry got up on left side of bed and you do know how it affects my ability to think right. :shock: :shock:


Yarnie - no matter what side of the bed you get up on, you are always right...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I also love to talk food: Standing prime rib roast w/ Au Jus, red parsley potatoes, salad with amish red dressing, dinner rolls. dessert is dutch apple pie
> 
> appetizers: shrimp cocktail, Jane's rebels
> 
> ...


It all sounds yummy - but I've never heard of amish red dressing; would you share the recipe?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya everyone....I`m back like a bad penny.
> Thanks for your private messages...I`m truly humbled and thankful for your concern. It truly meant a lot to me
> Long story short...because of the recent arctic temperatures I became ill. I couldn`t afford to go to the doctors, so I had to soldier on the best I could.
> I am so thankful we didn`t lose power or water during the horrendous arctic weather. It got down to -27F with the wind chills...yes that`s minus 27F.
> :thumbdown:


I'm glad to see you back Wendy, but so very sorry that you've been ill. Hope you're well on the road to recovery now and that your temps warm up too


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Seriously? (can't wait for the camo DD style)
> 
> http://www.happyfeet.net/product/happyass/ :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK and CB busy reading junk and didn't know you were on. Have to go to bed now as eyes at half mast. Hope to catch you both tomorrow Arm Wraps


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

I swear that a large majority of our upcoming generation is hopeless. We are in a heap of trouble as a nation. I was at the grocery store tonight getting groceries for my group tomorrow and overheard the young woman talking to a coworker. I asked them what they were talking about and the young woman explained that some stupid person had tried to clean out the big produce wastebasket with ammonia and it smelled horrible. So, she tried to correct by putting bleach in it. HELLO!!! I asked her if she was aware that combining bleach and ammonia created a poisonous gas. She was not. OMG! Yes, I will be calling the store manager tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I am knitting a baby blanket in blue and white for my sons friend and his wife. Baby Elijah was born yesterday and I`m only about 1/2 way complete on it.
> I am knitting night and day on it to finish it, but it still won`t be finished for another few weeks. Its never happened to me before - I usually finish a few weeks before the baby is born.


You've been sick Wendy, give yourself time to recover! Baby Elijah will get many years of comfort from his special blanket so a few extra weeks is ok in the big picture.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> 3/4 cup sugar
> 1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
> 1/2 cup catsup
> 1 small onion minced
> ...


Thanks Gali; I'm going to try it on the weekend. Do you use mixed greens for the salad?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Sounds like a very tasty meal! :thumbup:
> I'm familiar with all of the items except the Amish red dressing. What is that?
> Have a nice, enjoyable time with your company.
> My BIL and SIL (the flooded ones) are coming for dinner again tomorrow. Easy dinner: Salad and breaded chicken fingers, Buffalo style, with ice cream for dessert.
> Then we play double-deck pinochle.


Sounds like a nice evening. How is their clean up coming along; were they able to salvage any of the photos?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Any of you do pysanky?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Jokim! The hair is my own ... however,  no grays because I've been getting the roots dyed since I was 38! It is my natural color now re-produced from a bottle. :-D
> 
> Many have suggested for me to use as an avatar; so I'll try and see if I like it. Hair goes! :lol:


Good choice KPG, your hair is gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK and CB busy reading junk and didn't know you were on. Have to go to bed now as eyes at half mast. Hope to catch you both tomorrow Arm Wraps


Sleep well Yarnie and get up on the RIGHT side of the bed!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good choice KPG, your hair is gorgeous :thumbup:


I've avoided commenting on the hair thing. I'm so totally jealous because I can't grow my hair anywhere that long. I've so wanted to do so all my life. I have baby fine hair and it breaks from its own weight when it gets anywhere past my shoulders. Hence, I have a really short haircut. It's very boring.

It hurts me to say this, but KPG, your hair is absolutely gorgeous. :mrgreen:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I swear that a large majority of our upcoming generation is hopeless. We are in a heap of trouble as a nation. I was at the grocery store tonight getting groceries for my group tomorrow and overheard the young woman talking to a coworker. I asked them what they were talking about and the young woman explained that some stupid person had tried to clean out the big produce wastebasket with ammonia and it smelled horrible. So, she tried to correct by putting bleach in it. HELLO!!! I asked her if she was aware that combining bleach and ammonia created a poisonous gas. She was not. OMG! Yes, I will be calling the store manager tomorrow.


OMG is right! but it's not just young people, a lot of home and work place accidents are caused by people who are careless or don't understand the consequences. There are a series of TV ads tagged "what was I thinking" about near misses. Last year a local fellow blew up his toilet when he poured solvent down the toilet and decided to throw his cigarette in too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Any of you do pysanky?


I've never done them, but admire their beauty. I grew up in Edmonton which has a large ethnic Ukranian population and the eggs and embroidered items were often displayed. I think you make them too don't you?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never done them, but admire their beauty. I grew up in Edmonton which has a large ethnic Ukranian population and the eggs and embroidered items were often displayed. I think you make them too don't you?


Yes, I do. However, my friend who passed away last year left me all of her crafting books and I have one that I don't need. I'd prefer to pass it to someone I know who could use it rather than donate it.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Very good advice. You'll be fine. Make new friends and enjoy. Safe trip.


west coast kitty said:


> Please don't be scared and lose the joy from travelling. I used to travel for business on my own a lot. The only place I was a little nervous about was Indonesia and it was fine - tips:
> - always use the hotel taxis (they vet the drivers)
> - always tell the hotel concierge or desk manager where you're going and when you expect to be back
> - don't wear a lot of jewelry or carry much cash
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Sounds very good. What is amish red dressing? What about oysters ?? You've got to have oysters. And for Valentines Day chocolate covered strawberries.


galinipper said:


> I also love to talk food: Standing prime rib roast w/ Au Jus, red parsley potatoes, salad with amish red dressing, dinner rolls. dessert is dutch apple pie
> 
> appetizers: shrimp cocktail, Jane's rebels
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Need you ask?


Jodif77 said:


> Yup. Just heard the CIC say something about making college more affordable for the poor so they have a chance at a middle class life. ...really that's your highest goal? Middle class? OMG what the heck is wrong with him! !!
> 
> http://m.csmonitor.com/USA/Education/2014/0116/Obamas-host-summit-to-help-low-income-students-go-to-college-video


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I think you'll be perfectly safe but I'll go if you need a body guard. Must warn you I'm not a big beach person. Is this business or pleasure.

Doesn't the hotel have a van to pick you up at the airport? If not, couldn't we arrange an airport pickup to hotel on internet before leaving the USA?


Lukelucy said:


> KPG, We must give this serious thought. It would be great. Let's come up with something. Anyone else want to go?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I think your therapy is going well Yarnie. Acknowledging and accepting your problem is the first step on the road to recovery. Keep up the good work.



theyarnlady said:


> MEAN mean all the time I only do it well lets really look at this with open eyes.
> 
> Oh I am only mean when I get left in the left side of my brain. I do not like it there it causes quite a stir in my brain waves.
> 
> I don't have a mean bone in my body, just a brain problem malfuction. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And the countries try to keep it out of the touristy areas. Have been in countries where there has been severe uprisings going on and wasn't aware of it at the time of it's happening. Read about it when left country. Ex: Thailand now. Tourism is too important to their economy. Another was Egypt.



Knit crazy said:


> Some of the violence in these counties is related to the abject poverty in which the natives live, and very little is directed at tourists. I traveled quite a bit on business, and never felt unsafe.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

More BFM from o. Too little too late and more of his hairbrained ideas. Any thing this guy does you can be sure is ill-conceived without any basic research or formulated plan as to what the goal and intended outcome will be. Sorry o no one has any confidence in you and your intentions. Liar of the Year. And BTW your vision of America in not mine.


knitpresentgifts said:


> MARK LEVIN: _PRESIDENT OBAMA EXECUTING A QUIET COUP_
> 
> by ROBERT WILDE 16 Jan 2014
> On Wednesday, President Obama delivered more evidence that he has no intention of letting congress get in the way of his path for "transforming" America. "Where I can act on my own, without Congress, I'm going to do so," Obama told students Wednesday at North Carolina State University.
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

More BFM from o. Too little too late and more of his hairbrained ideas. Any thing this guy does you can be sure is ill-conceived without any basic research or formulated plan as to what the goal and intended outcome will be. Sorry o no one has any confidence in you and your intentions. Liar of the Year. And BTW your vision of America in not mine.

And our country is still under the auspicies of the Constitution.



knitpresentgifts said:


> MARK LEVIN: _PRESIDENT OBAMA EXECUTING A QUIET COUP_
> 
> by ROBERT WILDE 16 Jan 2014
> On Wednesday, President Obama delivered more evidence that he has no intention of letting congress get in the way of his path for "transforming" America. "Where I can act on my own, without Congress, I'm going to do so," Obama told students Wednesday at North Carolina State University.
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

He'll do whatever Congress allows him to do.

.


bonbf3 said:


> I saw him say that. His arrogance is amazing. The man is out of touch with reality, I think. I heard that someone is taking him to court about these executive orders!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks. I think this is a long lost recipe my mother made. I have been looking everywhere for it. She would put it on diced tomatoes, onions and cucumbers. Again Thanks



galinipper said:


> 3/4 cup sugar
> 1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
> 1/2 cup catsup
> 1 small onion minced
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Problem is low info public will know nothing about any of this. Mr and Ms public should be made aware of everyone up for re-election in Congress who voted for this ocare.



soloweygirl said:


> According to RealClearPolitics, numbers for enrollment in Obamacare are totally off. Read WH is lying yet again. WH said that 3.9M have signed up for Medicaid through the exchanges, while the actual number is 380K. Most of these are renewals, not new enrollees. Enrollment is just not happening.
> 
> Also, the security of the website is still a real issue. Just because nothing has happened to date, does not make the system secure.
> 
> This administration doesn't know how not to lie.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Studies have shown driers not to be sanitary. I never use them, just shake my hands or use t-paper.



Georgiegirl said:


> I haveb't read past posts regarding this paper/dryer topic - but I'm thinking y'all are saying use paper to dry your hands & not the dryer? Correct? Aside from not using the dryer - I've read extensively that it's VERY unhealthy to use the dryer 'cause the air comes up to your face & you breath in all the germs emanating from the dryer. Make sense - if possible, I always avoid the dryer.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Sadly it will never happen. Everyone is afraid of the big R word.



Lukelucy said:


> I hope not. He needs to be impeached!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Or Dutch market if there is a good turnover of product.



Lukelucy said:


> If you purchase ingredients like paprika and celery seed at the local health food store, they are much cheaper.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I think they realize, with our media ever sucking up to them, that it doesn't matter if they do lie or not. So, why bother.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

KPG Beautiful photos. I especially like your lunch guest.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Great choice! Here, I'll post some more photos to entice him.
> 
> You fly to St. Thomas or cruise into the port Harbor of Charlotte Amalie. You take a 20 min ferry ride to St. John. Quick, easy, affordable from Red Hook. Lots of folks go to St. John for the day, stay on St. Thomas and travel over/back. You can also stay now on St. John, years ago that small island was only a nature reserve with no hotels with conveniences. Basically staying in tripped-out tree house.
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Jokim You may be on to something I have just though he was a dumb a$$ doing the work of his 'handlers". So you think he has a brain? Interesting.



Jokim said:


> KPG, o is not incompetent. We've been brainwashed into thinking he is. He knows exactly that what he does is destroying this country and he continues to destroy it while hiding behind the facade of incompetency that has been conveniently created as his 'cover'. While we react with paralyzing shock to every new cover-up, lie, transgression and scandal, he blithely continues on his destructive way, even to the point of attempting to rule through executive orders.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I've avoided commenting on the hair thing. I'm so totally jealous because I can't grow my hair anywhere that long. I've so wanted to do so all my life. I have baby fine hair and it breaks from its own weight when it gets anywhere past my shoulders. Hence, I have a really short haircut. It's very boring.
> 
> It hurts me to say this, but KPG, your hair is absolutely gorgeous. :mrgreen:


I have baby fine hair, too. In fact, if I pull one out and look at it, I can hardly see it! It's getting gray. I stopped coloring because I didn't want to damage what was left, and I wanted to see how much gray there was. Short hair for me, too - always had it short because my husband actually likes short hair better! Lucky for me since I've never wanted to spend a lot of time on it!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I think you'll be perfectly safe but I'll go if you need a body guard. Must warn you I'm not a big beach person. Is this business or pleasure.
> 
> Doesn't the hotel have a van to pick you up at the airport? If not, couldn't we arrange an airport pickup to hotel on internet before leaving the USA?


You can sit under an umbrella! The hotel has a company that they call. I guess I'll use that.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Studies have shown driers not to be sanitary. I never use them, just shake my hands or use t-paper.


Door handles are the worst. How do you get out the door?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Any of you do pysanky?


Wish I did they are so beautiful. I would have a problem blowing out egg. either not enough air or would crack them with to much. Hope you are able to find someone who does it or would like to start learning how too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> LL that's good to know about prices in nat. hlth food stores.
> I'll try it next time I'm near one. We have them in our area.


Never thought of this always go to Pensey. They have the best cocoa from Viet Nam like the cocoa we had as children and oh the taste. Plus they always have new spice combinations that oh love to try. Just spoiled that way. But must try health food store. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Door handles are the worst. How do you get out the door?


Some places have paper towels with the trash can right by the door. You can use the towel to open the door, then throw it away as you walk out. Such a simple solution. Make your paper towel dispenser motion-activated, and you have a clean solution (I think).

I hate the blowers. They're so loud.

Maybe we should just make sure we have tissues with us for hand-drying.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - no matter what side of the bed you get up on, you are always right...


Ah thanks lady I find that being on the right side is better then the left side any day. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Some places have paper towels with the trash can right by the door. You can use the towel to open the door, then throw it away as you walk out. Such a simple solution. Make your paper towel dispenser motion-activated, and you have a clean solution (I think).
> 
> I hate the blowers. They're so loud.
> 
> Maybe we should just make sure we have tissues with us for hand-drying.


I use a towel to open the door, too. If no towels, then I use my pinkie finger!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah thanks lady I find that being on the right side is better then the left side any day. :thumbup:


YOu're right. And if you get up on the left side, make sure you spend your day on the right!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wish I did they are so beautiful. I would have a problem blowing out egg. either not enough air or would crack them with to much. Hope you are able to find someone who does it or would like to start learning how too.


Most people don't blow them out. I don't. The middle eventually drys out. One must be especially careful not to break them though. Lol!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah thanks lady I find that being on the right side is better then the left side any day. :thumbup:


Then there are the days when every side is the wrong side. I hate those days.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I just heard Rush say on the radio that all his talk about college is to take peoples minds off the real scandals....Benghazi, ObamaCare, the IRS auditing the Tea Party. The list goes on and on


sounds right to mean. What happen to going to trade schools? I know they call them colleges now. there are so many job opening around here for those who have training and hard to fill. One employer mention he can not find people who can do tool and die work. Yes there are many who should go to college but many should learn trades. Some have college degrees and can not find openings in their field. 
His thought of all having college educations is silly. He has already promise or pass bill to allow illegal immigrants to have a free college education. Seems the man has no limit to amount of money he can spend must not know what it means to budget?????


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I use a towel to open the door, too. If no towels, then I use my pinkie finger!


So do I. Well, I'll admit, I have to use both pinkie fingers. I feel good about this now - I thought I was the only one!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Then there are the days when every side is the wrong side. I hate those days.


Yes, that happens. Bummer.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I use a towel to open the door, too. If no towels, then I use my pinkie finger!


LL I use to worry about that too. But after listening to a Doctor on TV who said in our generation you never heard of people getting ill as much as they do know. He explain that as children we were expose to germs and built up immunity to the germs we were exposed too. The only thing I worry about now is when there are reports of major out breaks of some illiness.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Very good advice. You'll be fine. Make new friends and enjoy. Safe trip.


It looks like very delicate, precise work. I'll have to google it and see how it's done. The designs are beautiful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you WCK for corn on cob recipe printed it off as book mark went to begin of this thread.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL I use to worry about that too. But after listening to a Doctor on TV who said in our generation you never heard of people getting ill as much as they do know. He explain that as children we were expose to germs and built up immunity to the germs we were exposed too. The only thing I worry about now is when there are reports of major out breaks of some illiness.


I agree with that. I went to a science exhibit that said if your toothbrush is kept less than ten feet(?) from the toilet, when it flushes it will spray microscopic molecules of toilet water on your toothbrush.

First, it grossed me out. Then I thought about all the thousands of toothbrushes that are in little bathrooms, surely less than ten feet from the toilet. My conclusion is that a few microscopic molecules of toilet water on our toothbrushes won't even hurt us. I think that we can tolerate a lot more germs than we realize.

If you think about it, any time you touch something, you're in contact with germs from every other person who has touched it. So you go to lunch and are careful to wash your hands and use clean utensils. Then you put catsup on your fries and pop them in your mouth with your fingers. LIttle do you know who used the catsup before you. Someone who will tomorrow come down with the stomach flu - and is now contagious? From his hands to the catsup bottle to your spotlessly clean hands to your fries and bingo - into your mouth. And yet - you don't get sick.

THere's no escaping germs. I think we can and do handle some of them with no problem. However, I'm not a doctor, and I don't play one on television (although I'd like to). I am a recovering germophobe.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Pic is just beautiful. Just told my DH that this is where we're going on our next vacation. I don't know when that will be, but now I know where. Thank you, KPG!


Wish I could go with all of you. Love to see that yellow thing in sky. We have a lot of S.A.D. up north. Doctors now check for vitamin D levels. I am on 1000 mg. Did not know how it can cause so many problems even with ones heart.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Gali; I'm going to try it on the weekend. Do you use mixed greens for the salad?


Yes thank you Gilly sounds better for me salad have to watch weight been watching it go the wrong way. :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree with that. I went to a science exhibit that said if your toothbrush is kept less than ten feet(?) from the toilet, when it flushes it will spray microscopic molecules of toilet water on your toothbrush.
> 
> First, it grossed me out. Then I thought about all the thousands of toothbrushes that are in little bathrooms, surely less than ten feet from the toilet. My conclusion is that a few microscopic molecules of toilet water on our toothbrushes won't even hurt us. I think that we can tolerate a lot more germs than we realize.
> 
> ...


You are funny pretend Doctor have a picture in my mind of that. Doctor Bon calling Doctor Bon. :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a nice evening. How is their clean up coming along; were they able to salvage any of the photos?


Also am glad to hear they are on the other side of it now. Not fun when it happens. I know from experience clean up is thing that is not good .


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> sounds right to mean. What happen to going to trade schools? I know they call them colleges now. there are so many job opening around here for those who have training and hard to fill. One employer mention he can not find people who can do tool and die work. Yes there are many who should go to college but many should learn trades. Some have college degrees and can not find openings in their field.
> His thought of all having college educations is silly. He has already promise or pass bill to allow illegal immigrants to have a free college education. Seems the man has no limit to amount of money he can spend must not know what it means to budget?????


I agree with everything you said.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> So do I. Well, I'll admit, I have to use both pinkie fingers. I feel good about this now - I thought I was the only one!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wish I could go with all of you. Love to see that yellow thing in sky. We have a lot of S.A.D. up north. Doctors now check for vitamin D levels. I am on 1000 mg. Did not know how it can cause so many problems even with ones heart.


I've read that S.A.D. is common in winter in some places. No sun.

I was surprised to find I had a Vit. D deficiency - bad for my bones. Doctor put me on 10,000 units a week for a month, then 10,000 a month. I didn't know about the deficiency being bad for your heart, too. I should have known I'd have a deficiency because although I love being outside, I stay out of the sun because I've had pre-cancer spots on my face.

If it's not one thing, it's another!! :shock:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL I use to worry about that too. But after listening to a Doctor on TV who said in our generation you never heard of people getting ill as much as they do know. He explain that as children we were expose to germs and built up immunity to the germs we were exposed too. The only thing I worry about now is when there are reports of major out breaks of some illiness.


Yes, I worry too. This year and last year have been rough in our house for sickness.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> More BFM from o. Too little too late and more of his hairbrained ideas. Any thing this guy does you can be sure is ill-conceived without any basic research or formulated plan as to what the goal and intended outcome will be. Sorry o no one has any confidence in you and your intentions. Liar of the Year. And BTW your vision of America in not mine.


Agree but Greenies consider it a hazard to their program. Here in state they have stop coal mining. What seems to not be thought about is Coal industry has found away to cleaner coal and filters used on power plants have less and less emissions.
so many jobs lost in above ground mining. Heard someone mention that nuclear power is the way to go. They have no way to control waste ect. To me would rather have gas or coal. Look what happen in Japan with their nuclear power plant. We had two in this state one near Mississippi and the other by Lake Michigan, both have shut down. Wonder if greenies really understand that. Wind generatorers are no better, depending on wind. They wanted to put them in Lake Michigan and men who make living fishing worried about fish kill off and birds migration effected. Only thing solor power is good, but up here not enough sun to keep up with demand.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Agree but Greenies consider it a hazard to their program. Here in state they have stop coal mining. What seems to not be thought about is Coal industry has found away to cleaner coal and filters used on power plants have less and less emissions.


Right again, Yarnie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I think your therapy is going well Yarnie. Acknowledging and accepting your problem is the first step on the road to recovery. Keep up the good work.


hehehehe


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You can sit under an umbrella! The hotel has a company that they call. I guess I'll use that.


 Take me I am a big beach person. RU can come but I will stay on the beach with you! Take me!!!

:-D Be careful. I understand you being a woman and traveling alone. Remember in August I was scared of my dil, gd and me going alone to NOrleans. But I never felt any danger. Just don't be too friendly to anyone. Stay on your guard. Have fun!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Problem is low info public will know nothing about any of this. Mr and Ms public should be made aware of everyone up for re-election in Congress who voted for this ocare.


Overall voter turnout is quite low in Canada and then it gets worse when you hear some of the comments people make about "why" they voted as they did. To get better informed voters, I think schools should return to teaching Civics and current events should be discussed and debated. Some classes have mock elections during an election but that usually only happens every 4 years.

The problem here gets worse in quite a few schools where educators teach from a left and green perspective rather than encouraging students to question and debate all points of view. The teachers union leadership in most provinces is very left wing and they are quite harsh to teachers that don't follow their agenda.

Public schools in BC have been facing declining enrollment for years as parents switch to private schools and home schooling options. These are not wealthy families either.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree with that. I went to a science exhibit that said if your toothbrush is kept less than ten feet(?) from the toilet, when it flushes it will spray microscopic molecules of toilet water on your toothbrush.
> 
> First, it grossed me out. Then I thought about all the thousands of toothbrushes that are in little bathrooms, surely less than ten feet from the toilet. My conclusion is that a few microscopic molecules of toilet water on our toothbrushes won't even hurt us. I think that we can tolerate a lot more germs than we realize.
> On Bon you are make me ill just talking about those things. You are right tho. I watched Dateline about the nastiest place in a resturant is the back seat of the chair. Ewwwww It is true tho we build up our immune system by being around germs. DH watch a show where it said to take a new born out as much as you can so they can build up immune system . Even put a dog with them so they won't be allergic. I live with Monk the hand washer and the king of hand wipes. He won't go anywhere in the winter because he is afraid he will get the flu. I don't want him getting it either because he is a big drama king when he is sick.
> ...


 :shock: :roll: :?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> sounds right to mean. What happen to going to trade schools? I know they call them colleges now. there are so many job opening around here for those who have training and hard to fill. One employer mention he can not find people who can do tool and die work. Yes there are many who should go to college but many should learn trades. Some have college degrees and can not find openings in their field.
> His thought of all having college educations is silly. He has already promise or pass bill to allow illegal immigrants to have a free college education. Seems the man has no limit to amount of money he can spend must not know what it means to budget?????


We have a shortage of trades here too; so bad in some cases that special foreign worker visas are given to bring them in to specific work sites. Then there are college programs like "women's, aboriginal, or environmental studies" that don't lead to mainstream jobs either.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Overall voter turnout is quite low in Canada and then it gets worse when you hear some of the comments people make about "why" they voted as they did. To get better informed voters, I think schools should return to teaching Civics and current events should be discussed and debated. Some classes have mock elections during an election but that usually only happens every 4 years.
> 
> The problem here gets worse in quite a few schools where educators teach from a left and green perspective rather than encouraging students to question and debate all points of view. The teachers union leadership in most provinces is very left wing and they are quite harsh to teachers that don't follow their agenda.
> 
> Public schools in BC have been facing declining enrollment for years as parents switch to private schools and home schooling options. These are not wealthy families either.


same is happening in this country. They don't even bother to find out what the man they are voting for policy's are. It is just crazy. the one tha goated me was a man who announce he would vote for Obama because he gave him cells phones not just one but cell phones. Now how is that for a reason.??????????


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> LL I use to worry about that too. But after listening to a Doctor on TV who said in our generation you never heard of people getting ill as much as they do know. He explain that as children we were expose to germs and built up immunity to the germs we were exposed too. The only thing I worry about now is when there are reports of major out breaks of some illiness.


I agree - kids used to play in the dirt and wash when they came in. Some parents don't let their kids play unless they use sanitary wipes on the play ground equipment. And for too long, antibiotics were prescribed when they weren't need and bacteria have started to build up resistance while our own immunity is declining


----------



## Jodif77 (Feb 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> LL I use to worry about that too. But after listening to a Doctor on TV who said in our generation you never heard of people getting ill as much as they do know. He explain that as children we were expose to germs and built up immunity to the germs we were exposed too. The only thing I worry about now is when there are reports of major out breaks of some illiness.


Yes, we used to dig veggies out of the garden and brush the dirt off and eat them! I'm still guilty of grabbing green beans and such.

I think how during the small pox outbreak they found out that the milk maids were immune to it, because they had been exposed to cow pox.

I've also read where some essential oils are great agsinst super germs because the germs can't build up a resistance to them like they can to man made antibiotics. Don't know if it's true and hope I never find out, but it's an interesting theory.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> hehehehe


Oh oh you are back to one liners yeah. It was getting hard to keep up with you. :XD: :XD: :roll: ;-)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh oh you are back to one liners yeah. It was getting hard to keep up with you. :XD: :XD: :roll: ;-)


I am afraid to say anything important. My computer flips off the site when I write something. lol Sorry 'bout that. It erased my last message to Bon and then kicked me off the site. Going to take the puter in for a health check up. So may not be on any Monday. :x


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bon and Thumper use to have hair so thick took all day to dry it.But since Thyroid died hair has become thinner and thinner. Stop coloring it when saw a friend who had very thin hair to and dye it red. She sisn't realize that by doing it it made it worst as her scalp showed through more. Plus you do know grey hair is a sign of Wisdom. We are so wise aren't we. Ha ha KGP We have wisdom. Yes I am mean. :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am afraid to say anything important. My computer flips off the site when I write something. lol Sorry 'bout that. It erased my last message to Bon and then kicked me off the site. Going to take the puter in for a health check up. So may not be on any Monday. :x


Oh I do hope computor Dr. can fix it. But must say had fun with all your one liners.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I do hope computor Dr. can fix it. But must say had fun with all your one liners.


Thank you. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

This is the last of my being serious, must really have gotten off right side of bed. 

I wonder when Obama is going to keep his campaign promisesduring his first campaign of getting control of budget that Brush left us. Plus he promised to be more transparent, and get rid of lobbiest. 

Not one has been kept. He and the goverment seem to not be worried nor is the left about what we are leaving our children and grandchildren. A debt that is so high that the prices will continue to raise, and price of good will continue to go up. It is going to get worst unless we step back and get in control of our spending. 
We have a dollar that is not worth the money it takes to print. China has bought more goverment bonds than any other country on the face of this earth. We will never pay it off in this generation and our children and grandchild will not be able to afford any thing as the goverment will I am sure demand more. 
I have watch my children make more and have less. There is really a lost of the middle class and getting worst every year. Yet all you hear from the left is we have to spend more money and pay for everything that poor needs. There will always be poor in every nation no matter how much money we put out there. Plus we will always have people who use the system and do not feel the need to contribute to this country by getting a job and actual work for it. Seems the left do not remember how they were raised with the thought that nothing is free and you have to work for it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O.k. I have proved I can be serious. I am tried of it now but to funnies. 

Guess what it's snowing gush and I was afraid it wouldn't.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Take me I am a big beach person. RU can come but I will stay on the beach with you! Take me!!!
> 
> :-D Be careful. I understand you being a woman and traveling alone. Remember in August I was scared of my dil, gd and me going alone to NOrleans. But I never felt any danger. Just don't be too friendly to anyone. Stay on your guard. Have fun!


CB,

Come with us. What fun!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB,
> 
> Come with us. What fun!


can I come too I can stole away in something or other. :roll: :shock:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> can I come too I can stole away in something or other. :roll: :shock:


Of course you are coming. No stow away. Just come with us!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Some places have paper towels with the trash can right by the door. You can use the towel to open the door, then throw it away as you walk out. Such a simple solution. Make your paper towel dispenser motion-activated, and you have a clean solution (I think).
> 
> I hate the blowers. They're so loud.
> 
> Maybe we should just make sure we have tissues with us for hand-drying.


If a blower only, I just use toilet paper. Also, especially when I travel I try to wear something - like a blouse or jacket that's open in the front so I can grab the side of whatever I'm wearing then grab the door handle. I'm not a neat freak, but there are a few things I try to be careful about health wise.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a nice evening. How is their clean up coming along; were they able to salvage any of the photos?


Thank you for asking, WCK. Their clean-up is coming along slowly. So much stuff!! It's all in the garage, piled up willy-nilly. Many are coming over today to help sort the stuff in the gar., incl. my son, whose propane heater they're using to give the place some warmth. Not only was all lost in the basement, but, in the next level up, in the family room, the floor, incl. the sub-floor will have to be replaced, and the dry wall 3' up from the floor all the way around. Major work! Please keep them in your prayers as this is truly a challenging task.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree with that. I went to a science exhibit that said if your toothbrush is kept less than ten feet(?) from the toilet, when it flushes it will spray microscopic molecules of toilet water on your toothbrush.
> 
> First, it grossed me out. Then I thought about all the thousands of toothbrushes that are in little bathrooms, surely less than ten feet from the toilet. My conclusion is that a few microscopic molecules of toilet water on our toothbrushes won't even hurt us. I think that we can tolerate a lot more germs than we realize.
> 
> ...


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree with that. I went to a science exhibit that said if your toothbrush is kept less than ten feet(?) from the toilet, when it flushes it will spray microscopic molecules of toilet water on your toothbrush.
> 
> First, it grossed me out. Then I thought about all the thousands of toothbrushes that are in little bathrooms, surely less than ten feet from the toilet. My conclusion is that a few microscopic molecules of toilet water on our toothbrushes won't even hurt us. I think that we can tolerate a lot more germs than we realize.
> 
> ...


Have you ever thought about the money we touch almost daily? Both coins & paper. It's all loaded with germs - have no idea where it's been - could have literally traveled all over the world. I've read that nearly all paper money has drug residue on it...yikes!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I swear that a large majority of our upcoming generation is hopeless. We are in a heap of trouble as a nation. I was at the grocery store tonight getting groceries for my group tomorrow and overheard the young woman talking to a coworker. I asked them what they were talking about and the young woman explained that some stupid person had tried to clean out the big produce wastebasket with ammonia and it smelled horrible. So, she tried to correct by putting bleach in it. HELLO!!! I asked her if she was aware that combining bleach and ammonia created a poisonous gas. She was not. OMG! Yes, I will be calling the store manager tomorrow.


Ammonia and bleach are a lethal combination. As a matter of fact, we shouldn't combine any cleaning chemicals, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Any of you do pysanky?


I have done pysanky (pisanki) years ago, and I think I still have the implement with which you place the wax on the egg shell. I just don't have the time since I've discovered knitting and crocheting. So many crafts,.... so little time. ;-) 
Where did you hear about pysanky? Do you know any Ukrainian ladies? From your spelling of the word, I assume it's a Ukrainian craft. Polish people also do it but they spell as in my parenthesis.
The pysanky Easter eggs are absolutely 'egg-squisite'. I've started a collection of them for my DH (my Easter gift to him) and now have approx. 10 eggs.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I've avoided commenting on the hair thing. I'm so totally jealous because I can't grow my hair anywhere that long. I've so wanted to do so all my life. I have baby fine hair and it breaks from its own weight when it gets anywhere past my shoulders. Hence, I have a really short haircut. It's very boring.
> 
> It hurts me to say this, but KPG, your hair is absolutely gorgeous. :mrgreen:


My hair is the same as yours, Thumper, fine and breaks away, but KPG's is beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> OMG is right! but it's not just young people, a lot of home and work place accidents are caused by people who are careless or don't understand the consequences. There are a series of TV ads tagged "what was I thinking" about near misses. Last year a local fellow blew up his toilet when he poured solvent down the toilet and decided to throw his cigarette in too


Darwin's Theory of Evolution is alive and well in today's generation! 
(The stupid evolve themselves out of the gene pool! :XD: )


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

For me long hair is much easier to take care of. Just have to cut 1/2 inch off every 6 weeks. (split ends). And have so many options of how to wear it. My hair is very thick even at my age. And I love all the neat things you can use for enhancements. Only thing is that it takes forever to dry in the winter. Short hair needs to be cut often and styled every week. I can't stand to have strangers touching my hair. Gives me the shivers. OOOHHHHhhhhh.



bonbf3 said:


> I have baby fine hair, too. In fact, if I pull one out and look at it, I can hardly see it! It's getting gray. I stopped coloring because I didn't want to damage what was left, and I wanted to see how much gray there was. Short hair for me, too - always had it short because my husband actually likes short hair better! Lucky for me since I've never wanted to spend a lot of time on it!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I use t-paper and it makes me unhappy that they have no towels. We should start a revolution. As more people are aware of the unsanitary nature of those blowers they may revert back to towels. I also make a point of telling restaurants I frequent.

Paper Power!!



Lukelucy said:


> Door handles are the worst. How do you get out the door?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Jokim You may be on to something I have just though he was a dumb a$$ doing the work of his 'handlers". So you think he has a brain? Interesting.


Whether a brain is involved or not, I do not know. Competency is easy to effect when there are so many sycophants eager to do your bidding in destroying this great country. Certainly there are handlers, and the omnipresent teleprompters!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> He'll do whatever Congress allows him to do.
> 
> .


And the Supreme Court, for whatever they're worth! :?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Door handles are the worst. How do you get out the door?


TP or paper towel to open the door when exiting the lav.
I always do that in a public place.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Love Penzeys. And they have a wonderful catalogue which always has a coupon for something free. Will try the cocoa next time I go. Love their paprika and cinn and their Madagascar double strength vanilla. Also the catalogue has an interesting take on the Scoville scale.


theyarnlady said:


> Never thought of this always go to Pensey. They have the best cocoa from Viet Nam like the cocoa we had as children and oh the taste. Plus they always have new spice combinations that oh love to try. Just spoiled that way. But must try health food store. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> If a blower only, I just use toilet paper. Also, especially when I travel I try to wear something - like a blouse or jacket that's open in the front so I can grab the side of whatever I'm wearing then grab the door handle. I'm not a neat freak, but there are a few things I try to be careful about health wise.


Good ideas!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> KPG, o is not incompetent. We've been brainwashed into thinking he is. He knows exactly that what he does is destroying this country and he continues to destroy it while hiding behind the facade of incompetency that has been conveniently created as his 'cover'. While we react with paralyzing shock to every new cover-up, lie, transgression and scandal, he blithely continues on his destructive way, even to the point of attempting to rule through executive orders.


I agree Jokim. There is always some "incident" going on that takes our attention away from what is really happening. Obama and his handlers are really playing the American people. By the time we have moved on, he has gotten what he wants done. We really need to wake up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bon and Thumper use to have hair so thick took all day to dry it.But since Thyroid died hair has become thinner and thinner. Stop coloring it when saw a friend who had very thin hair to and dye it red. She sisn't realize that by doing it it made it worst as her scalp showed through more. Plus you do know grey hair is a sign of Wisdom. We are so wise aren't we. Ha ha KGP We have wisdom. Yes I am mean. :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


Yep.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you. :lol:


We'll miss you, CB. I hope they can fix it in a hurry!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah thanks lady I find that being on the right side is better then the left side any day. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Have you ever thought about the money we touch almost daily? Both coins & paper. It's all loaded with germs - have no idea where it's been - could have literally traveled all over the world. I've read that nearly all paper money has drug residue on it...yikes!


I know. Dirty money.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Ammonia and bleach are a lethal combination. As a matter of fact, we shouldn't combine any cleaning chemicals, just to be on the safe side.


I had a neighbor once who told me she always cleaned with a bleach/ammonia combination (yes, she WAS a "neat freak"-and a very nice one) until one day she almost passed out. Then she found out. I'm pretty sure I learned that in school. Or maybe from my mom.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I had a neighbor once who told me she always cleaned with a bleach/ammonia combination (yes, she WAS a "neat freak"-and a very nice one) until one day she almost passed out. Then she found out. I'm pretty sure I learned that in school. Or maybe from my mom.


It can hurt your lungs!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> For me long hair is much easier to take care of. Just have to cut 1/2 inch off every 6 weeks. (split ends). And have so many options of how to wear it. My hair is very thick even at my age. And I love all the neat things you can use for enhancements. Only thing is that it takes forever to dry in the winter. Short hair needs to be cut often and styled every week. I can't stand to have strangers touching my hair. Gives me the shivers. OOOHHHHhhhhh.


I'd love to be able to let my hair grow. But - I've tried it. I look like a cocker spaniel when my hair is long. When I was young, I had the pony tail, pageboy, etc. Now - I like it on others, but it's not for me. Woof!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Overall voter turnout is quite low in Canada and then it gets worse when you hear some of the comments people make about "why" they voted as they did. To get better informed voters, I think schools should return to teaching Civics and current events should be discussed and debated. Some classes have mock elections during an election but that usually only happens every 4 years.
> 
> The problem here gets worse in quite a few schools where educators teach from a left and green perspective rather than encouraging students to question and debate all points of view. The teachers union leadership in most provinces is very left wing and they are quite harsh to teachers that don't follow their agenda.
> 
> Public schools in BC have been facing declining enrollment for years as parents switch to private schools and home schooling options. These are not wealthy families either.


Are private (Catholic) schools subsidized by gov't in Canada? I thought I had heard somewhere that they were.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Whether a brain is involved or not, I do not know. Competency is easy to effect when there are so many sycophants eager to do your bidding in destroying this great country. Certainly there are handlers, and the omnipresent teleprompters!


He's the Manchurian Candidate, and Valerie Jared is his mother.
(Anybody know what I'm talking about?)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> And the Supreme Court, for whatever they're worth! :?


Yes - what he's done to the Supreme Court is bad, bad, bad.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I agree Jokim. There is always some "incident" going on that takes our attention away from what is really happening. Obama and his handlers are really playing the American people. By the time we have moved on, he has gotten what he wants done. We really need to wake up.


They are masters of deception.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd love to be able to let my hair grow. But - I've tried it. I look like a cocker spaniel when my hair is long. When I was young, I had the pony tail, pageboy, etc. Now - I like it on others, but it's not for me.


Same here.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Don't they develop bacteria? Does the egg harden inside the shell?

I remember we used to make doll faces on eggs and set them in fancy paper dresses. We always blew them out. They were no where near the beauty of the Ukrainian ones.



thumper5316 said:


> Most people don't blow them out. I don't. The middle eventually drys out. One must be especially careful not to break them though. Lol!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Do you then take a position in the middle?? Not a great place to be.



thumper5316 said:


> Then there are the days when every side is the wrong side. I hate those days.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Problem is low info public will know nothing about any of this. Mr and Ms public should be made aware of everyone up for re-election in Congress who voted for this ocare.


Also, the Democrats and liberals take as fact anything the WH releases. They are often putting down Fox News when Fox is the only one reporting actual news.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Studies have shown driers not to be sanitary. I never use them, just shake my hands or use t-paper.


I carry baby wipes and Purel with me at all times.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I carry baby wipes and Purel with me at all times.


Good idea. But, I don't like putting those Purel type chemicals on my hands. It is absorbed into one's skin - and into your body. Don't like that. I only use organic creams.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

As parents we always were happy to pay for our kids education BUT under our terms that there would be a career at the end. No majors in Women's Study, ParaSailing, Basket Weaving, etc unless they paid for it themselves. A friend's daughter with an MBA from Harvard is 3 years from graduation without a job. Problem as I see it she thinks she is too good to start at the entry level in her area of study. Just one example not the norm.



theyarnlady said:


> sounds right to mean. What happen to going to trade schools? I know they call them colleges now. there are so many job opening around here for those who have training and hard to fill. One employer mention he can not find people who can do tool and die work. Yes there are many who should go to college but many should learn trades. Some have college degrees and can not find openings in their field.
> His thought of all having college educations is silly. He has already promise or pass bill to allow illegal immigrants to have a free college education. Seems the man has no limit to amount of money he can spend must not know what it means to budget?????


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Have you ever thought about the money we touch almost daily? Both coins & paper. It's all loaded with germs - have no idea where it's been - could have literally traveled all over the world. I've read that nearly all paper money has drug residue on it...yikes!


I've been in the habit of always washing my hands after handling money. Mother taught us from when we were very young. Same after handling pets.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Agree but Greenies consider it a hazard to their program. Here in state they have stop coal mining. What seems to not be thought about is Coal industry has found away to cleaner coal and filters used on power plants have less and less emissions.
> so many jobs lost in above ground mining. Heard someone mention that nuclear power is the way to go. They have no way to control waste ect. To me would rather have gas or coal. Look what happen in Japan with their nuclear power plant. We had two in this state one near Mississippi and the other by Lake Michigan, both have shut down. Wonder if greenies really understand that. Wind generatorers are no better, depending on wind. They wanted to put them in Lake Michigan and men who make living fishing worried about fish kill off and birds migration effected. Only thing solor power is good, but up here not enough sun to keep up with demand.


It made no sense to me to destroy an industry when there was nothing to replace it with. We, as a country, are not ready to rely totally on sun and wind as a power source, that is decades away. The greenies are off kilter also (what's new) with not wanting a certain fish removed in California, so they stopped water flow to fertile land rendering it useless. On the other hand, they are OK with wind turbines killing bald eagles, hawks and other beautiful birds in certain areas of California. It makes little sense.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I agree Jokim. There is always some "incident" going on that takes our attention away from what is really happening. Obama and his handlers are really playing the American people. By the time we have moved on, he has gotten what he wants done. We really need to wake up.


Wake up or cease living the lifestyle you're used to.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

With all the travel of people from other countries bringing in new germs, etc we are at greater risk when exposed.

Current example is H1N5. Best to avoid crowded situations when possible. And elevators! I see them as possible breeding grounds.



theyarnlady said:


> LL I use to worry about that too. But after listening to a Doctor on TV who said in our generation you never heard of people getting ill as much as they do know. He explain that as children we were expose to germs and built up immunity to the germs we were exposed too. The only thing I worry about now is when there are reports of major out breaks of some illiness.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> He's the Manchurian Candidate, and Valerie Jared is his mother.
> (Anybody know what I'm talking about?)


Yes, I do know what you are saying Bon.
Will have to watch the movie, again.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> He's the Manchurian Candidate, and Valerie Jared is his mother.
> (Anybody know what I'm talking about?)


Yes I do bon - and I agree wholeheartedly


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Don't they develop bacteria? Does the egg harden inside the shell?
> 
> I remember we used to make doll faces on eggs and set them in fancy paper dresses. We always blew them out. They were no where near the beauty of the Ukrainian ones.


It's not really difficult to blow the contents of the egg out by piercing both ends of the egg and blowing on one end. We were shown how to in 3rd grade and were successful!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

A very big source of micro-organisms is the restaurant menu. Very few restaurants wipe their menus and even if they do they're probably just moving them around. For this reason we will make our food decisions and THEN go to the rest room and wash our hands. Always wash hands after touching menus. And don't let little ones use the community crayons . Most restaurants now have new boxes they give the kiddies.

Good idea to close toilet seat before flushing. And never, never flush while still sitting on the seat.



bonbf3 said:


> I agree with that. I went to a science exhibit that said if your toothbrush is kept less than ten feet(?) from the toilet, when it flushes it will spray microscopic molecules of toilet water on your toothbrush.
> 
> First, it grossed me out. Then I thought about all the thousands of toothbrushes that are in little bathrooms, surely less than ten feet from the toilet. My conclusion is that a few microscopic molecules of toilet water on our toothbrushes won't even hurt us. I think that we can tolerate a lot more germs than we realize.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Also, the Democrats and liberals take as fact anything the WH releases. They are often putting down Fox News when Fox is the only one reporting actual news.


Fox is an excellent counterbalance to the 'lame stream' media if one wants to know the truth.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> A very big source of micro-organisms is the restaurant menu. Very few restaurants wipe their menus and even if they do they're probably just moving them around. For this reason we will make our food decisions and THEN go to the rest room and wash our hands. Always wash hands after touching menus. And don't let little ones use the community crayons . Most restaurants now have new boxes they give the kiddies.
> 
> Good idea to close toilet seat before flushing. And never, never flush while still sitting on the seat.


Great ideas! Never thought of that! Isn't money treated for germs? I thought it was.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I've read that S.A.D. is common in winter in some places. No sun.
> 
> I was surprised to find I had a Vit. D deficiency - bad for my bones. Doctor put me on 10,000 units a week for a month, then 10,000 a month. I didn't know about the deficiency being bad for your heart, too. I should have known I'd have a deficiency because although I love being outside, I stay out of the sun because I've had pre-cancer spots on my face.
> 
> If it's not one thing, it's another!! :shock:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It made no sense to me to destroy an industry when there was nothing to replace it with. We, as a country, are not ready to rely totally on sun and wind as a power source, that is decades away. The greenies are off kilter also (what's new) with not wanting a certain fish removed in California, so they stopped water flow to fertile land rendering it useless. On the other hand, they are OK with wind turbines killing bald eagles, hawks and other beautiful birds in certain areas of California. It makes little sense.


It make utmost sense if your goal is to destroy the economy of the country.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I've been in the habit of always washing my hands after handling money. Mother taught us from when we were very young. Same after handling pets.


Given a choice, I would go with the pets. :wink: :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> A very big source of micro-organisms is the restaurant menu. Very few restaurants wipe their menus and even if they do they're probably just moving them around. For this reason we will make our food decisions and THEN go to the rest room and wash our hands. Always wash hands after touching menus. And don't let little ones use the community crayons . Most restaurants now have new boxes they give the kiddies.
> 
> Good idea to close toilet seat before flushing. And never, never flush while still sitting on the seat.


Salt and pepper shakers are also nasty, as are ketchup bottles, soy sauce bottles, etc. Anything that gets refilled doesn't necessarily get washed, just wiped down. I also question the cloth used to wipe down the table. EWWWWW! That's why I carry baby wipes with me all the time.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Kitty The very same things hold true south of your border. Couldn't agree with you more. Big problem here is parents need to be on their toes about what is included in the curriculum.

Yes the "why" is quite telling about what people actually know. Fox has a segment where a reporter goes out on the streets and asks people questions about current events and people and even students at Berkley couldn't answer simple questions. IO was shocked and saddened. These are members of the low info.



west coast kitty said:


> Overall voter turnout is quite low in Canada and then it gets worse when you hear some of the comments people make about "why" they voted as they did. To get better informed voters, I think schools should return to teaching Civics and current events should be discussed and debated. Some classes have mock elections during an election but that usually only happens every 4 years.
> 
> The problem here gets worse in quite a few schools where educators teach from a left and green perspective rather than encouraging students to question and debate all points of view. The teachers union leadership in most provinces is very left wing and they are quite harsh to teachers that don't follow their agenda.
> 
> Public schools in BC have been facing declining enrollment for years as parents switch to private schools and home schooling options. These are not wealthy families either.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

My hair was naturally auburn and still is thanks to L'oreal. You have no idea how unsightly ugly red heads become as they get grey. Gross. I have friends with beautiful grey or white hair that is beautiful. I'd look like a sewer rat if I let my hair go au natural.

I don't need grey hair to define my wisdom. HA Ha ha.



theyarnlady said:


> Bon and Thumper use to have hair so thick took all day to dry it.But since Thyroid died hair has become thinner and thinner. Stop coloring it when saw a friend who had very thin hair to and dye it red. She sisn't realize that by doing it it made it worst as her scalp showed through more. Plus you do know grey hair is a sign of Wisdom. We are so wise aren't we. Ha ha KGP We have wisdom. Yes I am mean. :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

I am blaming the polar vortex for the invasion of mice at my house. I swear, every mouse in the neighborhood came here, and it isn't because of the food. Arrg! Since Wednesday, I have caught or trapped 15 mice. I did find it amusing to watch the dogs go crazy when they saw a mouse run along the baseboard down the hall. All three would chase after it, sometimes they were able to catch one and got to play with it until I took it away. They managed to chase 3 into the bathtub, which became a great collection area. I was able to catch at least 9 (with the puppies help) and trapped the rest. The ones I caught, I put in a plastic bucket with a lid and let them go in a field a few MILES away. They were the lucky ones. I don't know where they entered, as I thought I fixed all entrances during the last invasion a few years ago. To quote Sylvester the cat, "I hate them mieces to pieces". Talk about disgusting creatures, did you know that they run and pee at the same time? Now I need to shampoo the rugs. This chore was not factored into my (non)cleaning regimen until spring. Woe is me.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Hardly ever use cash or coins anymore. Except quarter for Aldi shopping cart and then can't wait to get home and wash hands. That's another place, shopping carts for which I keep wipes in my purse. Many stores now have wipes for use.



Georgiegirl said:


> Have you ever thought about the money we touch almost daily? Both coins & paper. It's all loaded with germs - have no idea where it's been - could have literally traveled all over the world. I've read that nearly all paper money has drug residue on it...yikes!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Ammonia and bleach are a lethal combination. As a matter of fact, we shouldn't combine any cleaning chemicals, just to be on the safe side.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I hold Roberts responsible for ocare. What was he thinking?? I wonder if he can sleep at night now, seeing how his decision has destroyed our health care system.



Jokim said:


> And the Supreme Court, for whatever they're worth! :?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Every time there is an issue that is his to own he uses this technique of diversion. Of course the main stream media are happy to pick up on his devious game. It's just not easy for the typical person with little time to become educated on what is happening to their USA.



soloweygirl said:


> I agree Jokim. There is always some "incident" going on that takes our attention away from what is really happening. Obama and his handlers are really playing the American people. By the time we have moved on, he has gotten what he wants done. We really need to wake up.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Great Film. Time for a re-watch.



bonbf3 said:


> He's the Manchurian Candidate, and Valerie Jared is his mother.
> (Anybody know what I'm talking about?)


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> It make utmost sense if your goal is to destroy the economy of the country.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I remember being told a dog's mouth was so sanitary and I could never believe that when I observed dog's and their habits.



soloweygirl said:


> Given a choice, I would go with the pets. :wink: :lol:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Agree. Wonder if these ideas expressed here would be more valuable in preventing the flu than all the flu shots in the world.



soloweygirl said:


> Salt and pepper shakers are also nasty, as are ketchup bottles, soy sauce bottles, etc. Anything that gets refilled doesn't necessarily get washed, just wiped down. I also question the cloth used to wipe down the table. EWWWWW! That's why I carry baby wipes with me all the time.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Sounds like you need a cat or two.



soloweygirl said:


> I am blaming the polar vortex for the invasion of mice at my house. I swear, every mouse in the neighborhood came here, and it isn't because of the food. Arrg! Since Wednesday, I have caught or trapped 15 mice. I did find it amusing to watch the dogs go crazy when they saw a mouse run along the baseboard down the hall. All three would chase after it, sometimes they were able to catch one and got to play with it until I took it away. They managed to chase 3 into the bathtub, which became a great collection area. I was able to catch at least 9 (with the puppies help) and trapped the rest. The ones I caught, I put in a plastic bucket with a lid and let them go in a field a few MILES away. They were the lucky ones. I don't know where they entered, as I thought I fixed all entrances during the last invasion a few years ago. To quote Sylvester the cat, "I hate them mieces to pieces". Talk about disgusting creatures, did you know that they run and pee at the same time? Now I need to shampoo the rugs. This chore was not factored into my (non)cleaning regimen until spring. Woe is me.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Check out the post "Olympic Sweater Story" if you haven't seen it. Very touching.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I've read that S.A.D. is common in winter in some places. No sun.
> 
> I was surprised to find I had a Vit. D deficiency - bad for my bones. Doctor put me on 10,000 units a week for a month, then 10,000 a month. I didn't know about the deficiency being bad for your heart, too. I should have known I'd have a deficiency because although I love being outside, I stay out of the sun because I've had pre-cancer spots on my face.
> 
> If it's not one thing, it's another!! :shock:


I have a girlfriend who has S.A.D. - it affects her BIG time, she uses a special light to help make her not so depressed.


----------



## Jodif77 (Feb 27, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> I hold Roberts responsible for ocare. What was he thinking?? I wonder if he can sleep at night now, seeing how his decision has destroyed our health care system.


Vampires don't sleep.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I carry baby wipes and Purel with me at all times.


I carry them, too. But I'd rather use soap and water and wash it all away.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I've been in the habit of always washing my hands after handling money. Mother taught us from when we were very young. Same after handling pets.


So do I, and for the same reason.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Salt and pepper shakers are also nasty, as are ketchup bottles, soy sauce bottles, etc. Anything that gets refilled doesn't necessarily get washed, just wiped down. I also question the cloth used to wipe down the table. EWWWWW! That's why I carry baby wipes with me all the time.


Yes, and after all that, check the health report grade they're supposed to display. Lately, two restaurants that are very popular around here - and where I've eaten! - got U!!!!Disgusting!

They publicize them in The Patch. If you haven't seen it, it's a free online "newspaper" for individual communities all over the country. It gives local news - AND restaurant ratings.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Kitty The very same things hold true south of your border. Couldn't agree with you more. Big problem here is parents need to be on their toes about what is included in the curriculum.
> 
> Yes the "why" is quite telling about what people actually know. Fox has a segment where a reporter goes out on the streets and asks people questions about current events and people and even students at Berkley couldn't answer simple questions. IO was shocked and saddened. These are members of the low info.


And they determine the future through voting! :?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Sounds like you need a cat or two.


I'll loan you mine! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> For me long hair is much easier to take care of. Just have to cut 1/2 inch off every 6 weeks. (split ends). And have so many options of how to wear it. My hair is very thick even at my age. And I love all the neat things you can use for enhancements. Only thing is that it takes forever to dry in the winter. Short hair needs to be cut often and styled every week. I can't stand to have strangers touching my hair. Gives me the shivers. OOOHHHHhhhhh.


Well, let me see what do I have to say regarding this hair situation? Mine is quite long, have just let it grow - oh over 20 years. Just decided 1 day "to hell with this foolin' around with my hair". Had it long many, many years ago, but cut it & kept it short a long time - then had enough of it short - I don't like going to a beauty parlor - how long is my hair? Let's just say it's past my waist & leave it at that. I don't wear it down - always in a bun. So easy for me to take care of, never have to go to a beauty parlor - only takes about 15 minutes to dry with a hair dryer. And to top this all off, my DD is a beautician. She's always wanted to get her scissors & chop away at my hair. I told her if she could promise me she'd always take care of it for me - never move away from me, she could cut it - she said she couldn't promise me that - so I told her she couldn't cut it then. One thing I made her promise though is when I die I want her to cut it herself & donate to Locks of Love.

I know she'll cut it when I die 'cause she fixed my Mom's hair (her grandmother) when Mom was in the funeral home. She also fixed he mother-in-law's hair in the funeral home, applied her makeup for her 'cause she said no 1 else would do it right for her - while she was fixing the hair my S.I.L. was painting his Mom's fingernails. Talk about 2 nice, young people! We have 'em.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I am blaming the polar vortex for the invasion of mice at my house. I swear, every mouse in the neighborhood came here, and it isn't because of the food. Arrg! Since Wednesday, I have caught or trapped 15 mice. I did find it amusing to watch the dogs go crazy when they saw a mouse run along the baseboard down the hall. All three would chase after it, sometimes they were able to catch one and got to play with it until I took it away. They managed to chase 3 into the bathtub, which became a great collection area. I was able to catch at least 9 (with the puppies help) and trapped the rest. The ones I caught, I put in a plastic bucket with a lid and let them go in a field a few MILES away. They were the lucky ones. I don't know where they entered, as I thought I fixed all entrances during the last invasion a few years ago. To quote Sylvester the cat, "I hate them mieces to pieces". Talk about disgusting creatures, did you know that they run and pee at the same time? Now I need to shampoo the rugs. This chore was not factored into my (non)cleaning regimen until spring. Woe is me.


My daughter had trouble with mice before Christmas. She was sitting on her bed and saw a plasitc bag in her closet with a mama mouse cleaning her face. Her dh took the bag outside andsaw 15 babies. Both gs and sil were screaming hitting the bag with baseball bats. Get Havoc at nursey or farming supply. You can put poision in jar lids and hide from your dogs. Will take care of them. They go outside to find water and die. Poor you! I am so afraid of rats! Yes they are rats to me. :shock: :|


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I know. Dirty money.


Yes, dirty in more ways than 1!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I carry them, too. But I'd rather use soap and water and wash it all away.


Yes, me too. No chemicals. Plus, Purel does not wash the grime away.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> He's the Manchurian Candidate, and Valerie Jared is his mother.
> (Anybody know what I'm talking about?)


Oh yeah, saw the original Manchurian Candidate movie & think you're right on the money with this 1!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I repeat KPG beautiful hair! Jealous!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Great ideas! Never thought of that! Isn't money treated for germs? I thought it was.


If money is treated for germs, who is treating it - when - where - how - why?Just asking. Have never heard about this & would like to be enlightened


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> If money is treated for germs, who is treating it - when - where - how - why?Just asking. Have never heard about this & would like to be enlightened


I don't know. I just heard this ages and ages ago. Maybe it was not true. But, that is what I was told. I'll try to google the answer.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My daughter had trouble with mice before Christmas. She was sitting on her bed and saw a plasitc bag in her closet with a mama mouse cleaning her face. Her dh took the bag outside andsaw 15 babies. Both gs and sil were screaming hitting the bag with baseball bats. Get Havoc at nursey or farming supply. You can put poision in jar lids and hide from your dogs. Will take care of them. They go outside to find water and die. Poor you! I am so afraid of rats! Yes they are rats to me. :shock: :|


My son has squirrels in his attic. Periodically. He's tried many different ways to "discourage" them. His present method is to trap them, take them in the car to a wooded area near his office (about 45 minutes away!), and release them. I didn't realize he was such an animal lover!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Well, let me see what do I have to say regarding this hair situation? Mine is quite long, have just let it grow - oh over 20 years. Just decided 1 day "to hell with this foolin' around with my hair". Had it long many, many years ago, but cut it & kept it short a long time - then had enough of it short - I don't like going to a beauty parlor - how long is my hair? Let's just say it's past my waist & leave it at that. I don't wear it down - always in a bun. So easy for me to take care of, never have to go to a beauty parlor - only takes about 15 minutes to dry with a hair dryer. And to top this all off, my DD is a beautician. She's always wanted to get her scissors & chop away at my hair. I told her if she could promise me she'd always take care of it for me - never move away from me, she could cut it - she said she couldn't promise me that - so I told her she couldn't cut it then. One thing I made her promise though is when I die I want her to cut it herself & donate to Locks of Love.
> 
> I know she'll cut it when I die 'cause she fixed my Mom's hair (her grandmother) when Mom was in the funeral home. She also fixed he mother-in-law's hair in the funeral home, applied her makeup for her 'cause she said no 1 else would do it right for her - while she was fixing the hair my S.I.L. was painting his Mom's fingernails. Talk about 2 nice, young people! We have 'em.


Very nice. Encouraging, isn't it. I think your daughter gets it from you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I don't know. I just heard this ages and ages ago. Maybe it was not true. But, that is what I was told. I'll try to google the answer.


I guess it is not treated. Sorry. Here is the site I found:

http://microbewiki.kenyon.edu/index.php/Surface_of_Currency


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, and after all that, check the health report grade they're supposed to display. Lately, two restaurants that are very popular around here - and where I've eaten! - got U!!!!Disgusting!
> 
> They publicize them in The Patch. If you haven't seen it, it's a free online "newspaper" for individual communities all over the country. It gives local news - AND restaurant ratings.


Our local newspaper publishes restaurant health ratings weekly...we read the scores every week.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I guess it is not treated. Sorry. Here is the site I found:
> 
> http://microbewiki.kenyon.edu/index.php/Surface_of_Currency


Thanks, read it, very enlightening.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

It was so cold here last night.....


----------



## Jodif77 (Feb 27, 2013)

You know I've just been sitting here thinking about some of the outrageous and stupid new regulations, laws, obamacare, etc. And reading some of the comments about the lack of intelligence that seems to be running rampant in our young people, it dawns on me that maybe it's not the civilian population politicians are making these laws for, It's their own children.

Could Hillary's no child left behind have been a nod to her lack of confidence in Chelsea's ability to graduate high school? Could she have found in their (her's and Bill) DNA a genetic anomoly that said all their descendents were destined to be idiots?

Could Obama's hatred of capitalism be a foreknowledge that his offspring doesn't have the capacity for personal success and to provide for their future and to hide their gentic defects he has to disassemble the competitive nature of the free market system? .


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Ammonia and bleach are a lethal combination. As a matter of fact, we shouldn't combine any cleaning chemicals, just to be on the safe side.


I did call the store and talked to the manager. He is going to make sure that the employees are trained on chemicals they keep in the store.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I hold Roberts responsible for ocare. What was he thinking?? I wonder if he can sleep at night now, seeing how his decision has destroyed our health care system.


What a disappointment he was. I grieved for month's over his decision. It was his fault.! :x :hunf: :thumbdown:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jodif77 said:


> You know I've just been sitting here thinking about some of the outrageous and stupid new regulations, laws, obamacare, etc. And reading some of the comments about the lack of intelligence that seems to be running rampant in our young people, it dawns on me that maybe it's not the civilian population politicians are making these laws for, It's their own children.
> 
> Could Hillary's no child left behind have been a nod to her lack of confidence in Chelsea's ability to graduate high school? Could she have found in their (her's and Bill) DNA a genetic anomoly that said all their descendents were destined to be idiots?
> 
> Could Obama's hatred of capitalism be a foreknowledge that his offspring doesn't have the capacity for personal success and to provide for their future and to hide their gentic defects he has to disassemble the competitive nature of the free market system? .


Aren't decisions made on one's experience? As soon as I knew of BO's background, I knew he would be a disaster. I hope a good leader pops up. If we continue on this course, America will be a 3rd world country.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Agree. Wonder if these ideas expressed here would be more valuable in preventing the flu than all the flu shots in the world.


My daughter and I were eating at a Mexican resturant a few years ago. We saw a waiter take left over salsa and pour it into a vase that he then poured in bowls. I got up right then when I got my meal and left. I didn't say a word just left my plate. Then we went next door to eat at Dixie Cafe. I got a teaspoon that had turnip greens glued to my spoon. Found it when I sweetened my tea and licked the spoon. My daughter feel in the seat laughting at me. Make me nauseous just thinking about how nasty !


----------



## Jodif77 (Feb 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Aren't decisions made on one's experience? As soon as I knew of BO's background, I knew he would be a disaster. I hope a good leader pops up. If we continue on this course, America will be a 3rd world country.


That makes sense. We tend to change our surroundings to make us feel like we're at home. Which would answer why he wants to make America a third world country.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Jodif77 said:


> That makes sense. We tend to change our surroundings to make us feel like we're at home. Which would answer why he wants to make America a third world country.


Your statement makes perfect sense to me...had never thought of it like this before. Oh how I enjoy reading all our differing viewpoints!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I saw some posts indicating some of you think Obama has a plan. This is what Obama is all about:

The ClowardPiven strategy is a political strategy outlined in 1966 by American sociologists and political activists Richard Cloward and Frances Fox Piven that called for overloading the U.S. public welfare system in order to precipitate a crisis that would lead to a replacement of the welfare system with a national system of "a guaranteed annual income and thus an end to poverty". Cloward and Piven were a married couple who were both professors at the Columbia University School of Social Work. The strategy was formulated in a May 1966 article in liberal[1] magazine The Nation titled "The Weight of the Poor: A Strategy to End Poverty".[2]

The two stated that many Americans who were eligible for welfare were not receiving benefits, and that a welfare enrollment drive would strain local budgets, precipitating a crisis at the state and local levels that would be a wake-up call for the federal government, particularly the Democratic Party. There would also be side consequences of this strategy, according to Cloward and Piven. These would include: easing the plight of the poor in the short-term (through their participation in the welfare system); shoring up support for the national Democratic Party then-splintered by pluralistic interests (through its cultivation of poor and minority constituencies by implementing a national "solution" to poverty); and relieving local governments of the financially and politically onerous burdens of public welfare (through a national "solution" to poverty)[citation needed].

We know that Obama was at Columbia and enamored of Piven and this theory. This is his plan.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It was so cold here last night.....


Cute, Wendy!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My daughter and I were eating at a Mexican resturant a few years ago. We saw a waiter take left over salsa and pour it into a vase that he then poured in bowls. I got up right then when I got my meal and left. I didn't say a word just left my plate. Then we went next door to eat at Dixie Cafe. I got a teaspoon that had turnip greens glued to my spoon. Found it when I sweetened my tea and licked the spoon. My daughter feel in the seat laughting at me. Make me nauseous just thinking about how nasty !


I know CB, the last time my DH & I ate at a nice Chinese Restaurant, they served chicken wings with feathers still attached. My DH said now he knew why the meal costs $40.00 a because they caught the chicken still flying!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jodif77 said:


> That makes sense. We tend to change our surroundings to make us feel like we're at home. Which would answer why he wants to make America a third world country.


Exactly.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jodif77 said:


> That makes sense. We tend to change our surroundings to make us feel like we're at home. Which would answer why he wants to make America a third world country.


I saw this as soon way before he was elected. All that has come to pass had to be because of who he is. What gets me is that he was elected. He never should have been elected. It was easy for me to see what road he would take.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I did call the store and talked to the manager. He is going to make sure that the employees are trained on chemicals they keep in the store.


Found this for your twins as they grow.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I've been busy so had lots of reading to catch up but glad to read about my friends!

Going to bed as it's snowing again! Aaaaargh! Hate the snow!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for asking, WCK. Their clean-up is coming along slowly. So much stuff!! It's all in the garage, piled up willy-nilly. Many are coming over today to help sort the stuff in the gar., incl. my son, whose propane heater they're using to give the place some warmth. Not only was all lost in the basement, but, in the next level up, in the family room, the floor, incl. the sub-floor will have to be replaced, and the dry wall 3' up from the floor all the way around. Major work! Please keep them in your prayers as this is truly a challenging task.


Will do so; I know how much damage flooding can do. But at least they have family and friends close enough to help which gives them some comfort and support


----------



## Jodif77 (Feb 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I saw some posts indicating some of you think Obama has a plan. This is what Obama is all about:
> 
> The ClowardPiven strategy is a political strategy outlined in 1966 by American sociologists and political activists Richard Cloward and Frances Fox Piven that called for overloading the U.S. public welfare system in order to precipitate a crisis that would lead to a replacement of the welfare system with a national system of "a guaranteed annual income and thus an end to poverty". Cloward and Piven were a married couple who were both professors at the Columbia University School of Social Work. The strategy was formulated in a May 1966 article in liberal[1] magazine The Nation titled "The Weight of the Poor: A Strategy to End Poverty".[2]
> 
> ...


Yup, collapse the system Although I do believe he grossly underestimated the strength of our economy and over estimated his own capabilities.

I have a favorite quote " The welfare of humanity is always the alibi of tyrants. " Albert Camus

It's the mantra that this administration bases their whole ideology on.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Are private (Catholic) schools subsidized by gov't in Canada? I thought I had heard somewhere that they were.


Education is a provincial responsibility - 3 provinces (Ontario, Saskatchewan & Alberta) and the federal territories have legal status to "separate" schools and school boards. Schools are funded thru property taxes and Catholic familes designate their taxes to the Separate Board. Unless a property owner specifies "Separate Board", the default is to the Public Board. Catholic or any other faith based schools in the other provinces are considered private schools and charge tuition, although in many cases there are bursaries and scholarships available.

Catholic schools do allow non-Catholics to attend, but all the students have to participate in Catholic religious instruction, even though they don't participate in the sacraments.

A big "BUT" though is that teachers in the Separate Board are still members of the teacher's union and in general also follow a very liberal cirriculum. That often isn't so in private schools


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I've been busy so had lots of reading to catch up but glad to read about my friends!
> 
> Going to bed as it's snowing again! Aaaaargh! Hate the snow!


Another great quilt Janie. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone watch Huckleby tonight? Great speech on war on women. It will come back on in 2 hours. 
Enjoying Judge Jeanne on hillary. She better watch out. hil may come after her. :O


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I've been busy so had lots of reading to catch up but glad to read about my friends!
> 
> Going to bed as it's snowing again! Aaaaargh! Hate the snow!


I love your quilt!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I am blaming the polar vortex for the invasion of mice at my house. I swear, every mouse in the neighborhood came here, and it isn't because of the food. Arrg! Since Wednesday, I have caught or trapped 15 mice. I did find it amusing to watch the dogs go crazy when they saw a mouse run along the baseboard down the hall. All three would chase after it, sometimes they were able to catch one and got to play with it until I took it away. They managed to chase 3 into the bathtub, which became a great collection area. I was able to catch at least 9 (with the puppies help) and trapped the rest. The ones I caught, I put in a plastic bucket with a lid and let them go in a field a few MILES away. They were the lucky ones. I don't know where they entered, as I thought I fixed all entrances during the last invasion a few years ago. To quote Sylvester the cat, "I hate them mieces to pieces". Talk about disgusting creatures, did you know that they run and pee at the same time? Now I need to shampoo the rugs. This chore was not factored into my (non)cleaning regimen until spring. Woe is me.


Solo, you should borrow a couple of cats and they'll handle your mouse problem in no time. We live on a lake which means RATS as well as mice and voles. Even though our resident cats are getting pretty old, they still do a great job on keeping the rodent population down.

The image of you and the dogs hunting down these mice does make me chuckle though


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My daughter and I were eating at a Mexican resturant a few years ago. We saw a waiter take left over salsa and pour it into a vase that he then poured in bowls. I got up right then when I got my meal and left. I didn't say a word just left my plate. Then we went next door to eat at Dixie Cafe. I got a teaspoon that had turnip greens glued to my spoon. Found it when I sweetened my tea and licked the spoon. My daughter feel in the seat laughting at me. Make me nauseous just thinking about how nasty !


Yuck :-(


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Our local newspaper publishes restaurant health ratings weekly...we read the scores every week.


It's helpful. Sometimes surprising in a good way - sometimes in a bad way.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It was so cold here last night.....


Cute. I heard that's what a three-dog night means, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I did call the store and talked to the manager. He is going to make sure that the employees are trained on chemicals they keep in the store.


Glad you called - and glad he listened.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My daughter and I were eating at a Mexican resturant a few years ago. We saw a waiter take left over salsa and pour it into a vase that he then poured in bowls. I got up right then when I got my meal and left. I didn't say a word just left my plate. Then we went next door to eat at Dixie Cafe. I got a teaspoon that had turnip greens glued to my spoon. Found it when I sweetened my tea and licked the spoon. My daughter feel in the seat laughting at me. Make me nauseous just thinking about how nasty !


That's disgusting. I went with friends to Macaroni Grill. We bought two different dishes - her should have been slightly spicey and mine not at all spicey. They were both HOT. I can't eat hot - makes me choke. So they gave me alfredo sauce. BUT at the time we wondered how they would get hot sauce into two different dishes. About a week later, they got a U on the health score. Made me sick just thinking about it. No wonder we were the only people there.

Too bad - I used to really like Macaroni Grill. They'll probably have an A next time, but it will take me a while to go back to that one - if I ever do.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I've been busy so had lots of reading to catch up but glad to read about my friends!
> 
> Going to bed as it's snowing again! Aaaaargh! Hate the snow!


Beautiful quilt Jane; you've been putting those cold, snowy days to productive use. And discovered a new use for socks


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My daughter had trouble with mice before Christmas. She was sitting on her bed and saw a plasitc bag in her closet with a mama mouse cleaning her face. Her dh took the bag outside andsaw 15 babies. Both gs and sil were screaming hitting the bag with baseball bats. Get Havoc at nursey or farming supply. You can put poision in jar lids and hide from your dogs. Will take care of them. They go outside to find water and die. Poor you! I am so afraid of rats! Yes they are rats to me. :shock: :|


I don't like them myself. They spread disease and who knows what else! :thumbdown:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I saw some posts indicating some of you think Obama has a plan. This is what Obama is all about:
> 
> The ClowardPiven strategy is a political strategy outlined in 1966 by American sociologists and political activists Richard Cloward and Frances Fox Piven that called for overloading the U.S. public welfare system in order to precipitate a crisis that would lead to a replacement of the welfare system with a national system of "a guaranteed annual income and thus an end to poverty". Cloward and Piven were a married couple who were both professors at the Columbia University School of Social Work. The strategy was formulated in a May 1966 article in liberal[1] magazine The Nation titled "The Weight of the Poor: A Strategy to End Poverty".[2]
> 
> ...


*********************************************
I've also heard that the obamacare "debacle" was the plan from the beginning. Have it crash so the govt has to take it over. We are being played.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I know CB, the last time my DH & I ate at a nice Chinese Restaurant, they served chicken wings with feathers still attached. My DH said now he knew why the meal costs $40.00 a because they caught the chicken still flying!


Aaaaaargh!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Found this for your twins as they grow.


That was so nice of you, Jane. What a cute idea!! And I love your quilt. Do you do all the sewing on a machine? I've never made a quilt - but maybe someday.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My son has squirrels in his attic. Periodically. He's tried many different ways to "discourage" them. His present method is to trap them, take them in the car to a wooded area near his office (about 45 minutes away!), and release them. I didn't realize he was such an animal lover!


Squirrels are nasty! They can do much damage. My brother had squirrels in the attic and by the time he got rid of them for good, they did thousands of dollars of damage to his house.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I've been busy so had lots of reading to catch up but glad to read about my friends!
> 
> Going to bed as it's snowing again! Aaaaargh! Hate the snow!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Will do so; I know how much damage flooding can do. But at least they have family and friends close enough to help which gives them some comfort and support


So will I. What a shame. Nice - that son of yours!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Squirrels are nasty! They can do much damage. My brother had squirrels in the attic and by the time he got rid of them for good, they did thousands of dollars of damage to his house.


Yes, they are a mess.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What a disappointment he was. I grieved for month's over his decision. It was his fault.! :x :hunf: :thumbdown:


Potomac Fever is what Harry Truman called it. Most elected politicians, no matter how upright, clear headed and right thinking, when they first arrive in Washington, soon succumb to this irrational behavior in legislating our laws. Could be he's caught the 'fever'!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I did call the store and talked to the manager. He is going to make sure that the employees are trained on chemicals they keep in the store.


You did your bit for the betterment of humankind, Thumper :thumbup: Thank you! :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckabee's on my tv for the second time to night. Time to go to bed in the Eastern time zone. 

Good night, ladies. Sleep well - and sweet dreams.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I saw this as soon way before he was elected. All that has come to pass had to be because of who he is. What gets me is that he was elected. He never should have been elected. It was easy for me to see what road he would take.


You're correct, LL. He should have never been elected, but he was, because most voters fell in love with the uniqueness of his candidacy and didn't bother to inquire further. He was never vetted the way another dem. would be, never mind another Republican! To this day there is so much we don't know about this man. If we were to know everything about him, he wouldn't stand a 'snow ball's chance in hell' of being elected. The left cannot afford to be honest with us about themselves and their plans and goals. Were they to tell us the truth about what their goals are for this country (destruction of capitalism, our way of life), they would never win elections. o came close to divulging the real purpose of his campaign (fundamental restructuring of this country and redistribution of wealth), but people were too in 'love' with him early on to pay attention to his words. The low info. voters were, but the more politically savvy people knew from the beginning who he was.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I've been busy so had lots of reading to catch up but glad to read about my friends!
> 
> Going to bed as it's snowing again! Aaaaargh! Hate the snow!


Welcome back Janie! Missed you, hope you're well and warm. It is cold and getting colder tomorrow and next week. Cute idea for the toilet. Your quilt is absolutely darling. You've given me ideas for my small scraps of fabric. Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Education is a provincial responsibility - 3 provinces (Ontario, Saskatchewan & Alberta) and the federal territories have legal status to "separate" schools and school boards. Schools are funded thru property taxes and Catholic familes designate their taxes to the Separate Board. Unless a property owner specifies "Separate Board", the default is to the Public Board. Catholic or any other faith based schools in the other provinces are considered private schools and charge tuition, although in many cases there are bursaries and scholarships available.
> 
> Catholic schools do allow non-Catholics to attend, but all the students have to participate in Catholic religious instruction, even though they don't participate in the sacraments.
> 
> A big "BUT" though is that teachers in the Separate Board are still members of the teacher's union and in general also follow a very liberal cirriculum. That often isn't so in private schools


Thank you for clarifying this point, WCK. There is a bill in the NY Assembly to make donations to private schools in the state tax deductible. It would help ease the financial burden on the parents.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Judge Jeanine is always brilliant. But she outdoes herself in this epic scorching of 'Hitlery' Clinton about Benghazi. Wow!!!
http://therightscoop.com/must-watch-judge-jeanine-torches-hillary-clinton-over-benghazi/


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Solo, you should borrow a couple of cats and they'll handle your mouse problem in no time. We live on a lake which means RATS as well as mice and voles. Even though our resident cats are getting pretty old, they still do a great job on keeping the rodent population down.
> 
> The image of you and the dogs hunting down these mice does make me chuckle though


Your dogs must be very agile to catch mice! :lol: :thumbup: 
It does present an amusing mental picture.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for clarifying this point, WCK. There is a bill in the NY Assembly to make donations to private schools in the state tax deductible. It would help ease the financial burden on the parents.


There's a scholarship plan in GA that allows donors to ask that a percentage of their state tax go to children who want to but can't afford to attend Catholic schools.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> *********************************************
> I've also heard that the obamacare "debacle" was the plan from the beginning. Have it crash so the govt has to take it over. We are being played.


Of course we're being played! Never a doubt in my mind!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> So will I. What a shame. Nice - that son of yours!


Thank you for your prayers and thoughts, ladies! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> There's a scholarship plan in GA that allows donors to ask that a percentage of their state tax go to children who want to but can't afford to attend Catholic schools.


You mean the state is willing to part with some of their income (taxes) to fund Catholic education? Interesting! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You mean the state is willing to part with some of their income (taxes) to fund Catholic education? Interesting! :thumbup:


Yes - and in Georgia. I also wonder how that happened. It might not just be Catholic schools, though. I'll bet it's all private education. I just heard about it through a Catholic school principal.

That makes more sense, now that I think it through.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Okay - good night for real. I can't seem to get off this computer. 

Click!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for clarifying this point, WCK. There is a bill in the NY Assembly to make donations to private schools in the state tax deductible. It would help ease the financial burden on the parents.


I'm sorry Jokim, I didn't answer your question as completely as I should have - I just focused on direct designation of property taxes. In addition to the full funding for Separate Boards, 
private schools from K - Grade 12 in most Can. provinces do receive a portion of the per pupil grant from the prov govt. The percentage varies by province and type of school; home schoolers also receive govt funding.

There has been ongoing controversy for many years between supporters of the teacher's union who oppose all grants to private schools and parents who feel they should have the right to direct their school taxes to their school of choice.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You may be on to something.


Jodif77 said:


> You know I've just been sitting here thinking about some of the outrageous and stupid new regulations, laws, obamacare, etc. And reading some of the comments about the lack of intelligence that seems to be running rampant in our young people, it dawns on me that maybe it's not the civilian population politicians are making these laws for, It's their own children.
> 
> Could Hillary's no child left behind have been a nod to her lack of confidence in Chelsea's ability to graduate high school? Could she have found in their (her's and Bill) DNA a genetic anomoly that said all their descendents were destined to be idiots?
> 
> Could Obama's hatred of capitalism be a foreknowledge that his offspring doesn't have the capacity for personal success and to provide for their future and to hide their gentic defects he has to disassemble the competitive nature of the free market system? .


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :-D   :-D :lol: :lol: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Didn't he use their ideas, theories?? in a paper he wrote. I recall reading the paper with the footnotes and references before it was taken down.


Knit crazy said:


> I saw some posts indicating some of you think Obama has a plan. This is what Obama is all about:
> 
> The ClowardPiven strategy is a political strategy outlined in 1966 by American sociologists and political activists Richard Cloward and Frances Fox Piven that called for overloading the U.S. public welfare system in order to precipitate a crisis that would lead to a replacement of the welfare system with a national system of "a guaranteed annual income and thus an end to poverty". Cloward and Piven were a married couple who were both professors at the Columbia University School of Social Work. The strategy was formulated in a May 1966 article in liberal[1] magazine The Nation titled "The Weight of the Poor: A Strategy to End Poverty".[2]
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I love Judge Jeanine. She always makes me laugh about things that make me cry. She is brilliant. Didn't catch Huckabee.



Country Bumpkins said:


> Anyone watch Huckleby tonight? Great speech on war on women. It will come back on in 2 hours.
> Enjoying Judge Jeanne on hillary. She better watch out. hil may come after her. :O


----------



## Jodif77 (Feb 27, 2013)

http://m.washingtonpost.com/blogs/checkpoint-washington/post/foreign-hackers-broke-into-illinois-water-plant-control-system-industry-expert-says/2011/11/18/gIQAgmTZYN_blog.html

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/05/15/boston-area-reservoir-tested-after-group-seven-found-trespassing/

http://www.examiner.com/article/media-blackout-muslim-man-found-stuck-pipe-at-new-jersey-water-facility?CID=examiner_alerts_article

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2013/06/03/locks-cut-at-aqueduct-that-supplies-water-to-greater-boston/

Along with what just happened in WV was wondering if any of you think these might be related. ..


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm sorry Jokim, I didn't answer your question as completely as I should have - I just focused on direct designation of property taxes. In addition to the full funding for Separate Boards,
> private schools from K - Grade 12 in most Can. provinces do receive a portion of the per pupil grant from the prov govt. The percentage varies by province and type of school; home schoolers also receive govt funding.
> 
> There has been ongoing controversy for many years between supporters of the teacher's union who oppose all grants to private schools and parents who feel they should have the right to direct their school taxes to their school of choice.


The same controversy exists here but the parents don't presently have the power to redirect any education tax dollars to anything other than the public schools and many want that. Of course the public education machine opposes it. Minneapolis spends the highest amount on students than most any city in the US (and is always crying for more...'but it's for the children!') but only has about a 50% graduation rate. Don't ask what they actually teach the kiddies. Apparently, not much.

We sent our two youngest to a catholic high school after the horrible experiences with our oldest in the public high schools. The schools have too much power over the kids. Parents would be shocked at what the schools can do with their kiddies without parental permission or knowledge. We didn't like their teaching curriculum nor did we care for the power they possessed. So, we had the privilege of paying for public schools AND private. Some also want the deduction for private schools removed.

There is also talk about making home schooling illegal and, if parents disobey, having the authority to charge the parents with child abuse and potentially removing the kids from the home.

Gotta love that government of ours. Making everybody's life better through legislation, coercion, and threats. They also are trying their darnedest to make sure that you have no educational choice other than the public schools. Then they can really control the direction this country government goes. Frankly, it scares the heck out of me.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You're correct, LL. He should have never been elected, but he was, because most voters fell in love with the uniqueness of his candidacy and didn't bother to inquire further. He was never vetted the way another dem. would be, never mind another Republican! To this day there is so much we don't know about this man. If we were to know everything about him, he wouldn't stand a 'snow ball's chance in hell' of being elected. The left cannot afford to be honest with us about themselves and their plans and goals. Were they to tell us the truth about what their goals are for this country (destruction of capitalism, our way of life), they would never win elections. o came close to divulging the real purpose of his campaign (fundamental restructuring of this country and redistribution of wealth), but people were too in 'love' with him early on to pay attention to his words. The low info. voters were, but the more politically savvy people knew from the beginning who he was.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Your dogs must be very agile to catch mice! :lol: :thumbup:
> It does present an amusing mental picture.


Our dog (years ago) caught a mouse in the house. I know when there has been a mouse around because they "track" in the house - which they normally never do.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-238451-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

